# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Paikallisjunaliikenteen lopettaminen ja mahdollisuudet sen palauttamiseen

## Antero Alku

> Suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on melkein pelkkiä koululaiskuljetuksia. Kaikilla työssäkäyvillä on autot. Joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat niin pienet, etteivät junaliikenteen volyymit riitä kuin keskikokoisista kaupungeista Helsingin suuntaan.


Mutta mikä on syy ja mikä seuraus.

Ei voi olla joukkoliikennettä tai junamatkustajia siellä, missä ei ole tarjontaa. Ja tässä keskustelussa koko ajan perustellaan asioita sillä, että ei kannata satsata sinne, missä ei nytkään ole mitään. Sen sijaan kannattaa panna rahaa siihen lisää, mihin sitä on jo kahmalokaupalla kaadettu.

Olen yrittänyt havainnollistaa asiaa esimekillä Mäntsälästä. Sinunkin periaatteellasi Petteri ei olisi pitänyt tehdä asemaa Mäntsälään, koska eihän Mäntsälästä ennenkään kukaan junalla ole matkustanut ja oivallinen moottoritie on vieressä.

Samalla linjalla oli VR Oy itse. Vastahakoinen perustamaan paikallisliikennettä palvelemaan Mäntsälää. Ja halusi siitä miljoonakaupalla valtiontukea, että suostui edes tunnin välein kulkeviin juniin.

Vaan kuka oli oikeassa ja kuka väärässä? VR Oy oli väärässä ja junaa haluavat kansalaiset oikeassa. Mutta toki vastahakoisuus on toiminut junaliikenteen menestymistä vastaan. On ollut puheita, ettei tällä hinnalla viitsi seistä koko matkaa täydessä junassa, pakko siirtyä autoon. Ja edelleen vielä tänään VR Oy selittää, että ei me lisätä tarjontaa vaan katsotaan, kuinka käy. Varmaan toivotaan, että ihmiset kyllästyy ja siirtyy autosta junaan, kun ei kysyntään reagoida. HIENOA!

Tulkoon tähän vielä toinen esimerkki. Martinlaakson rataa ei varmaan olisi koskaan pitänyt tehdä. Eihän ollut yhtään ainutta junamatkustajaa sillä suunnalla. Ja kuinka kävi.

Tai vielä kolmas esimerkki, joukkoliikenteestä ylipäätään. Jokeri eli nykyään bussi 550 syntyi jo 1990. Ajatusta pantiin hanttiin yli 10 vuotta selittämällä, ettei kannata, kun ei siellä poikittaissuunnalla kulje kukaan muuten kuin autoilla. Sitten saatiin alkeellinen bussilinja, joka oli heti täynnä. Viime syksystä lisättiin vuoroja ja viikonloput. Taas on bussit täynnä niin, että nyt ovat jo vara-autotkin ajossa. Eikä nekään riitä.

1960-luvun rautatieliikenteen supistaminen ja sen ideologian jatkaminen edelleen ei edistä junaliikennettä eikä joukkoliikennettä vaan autoilua. 1960-luvun ideologian opit ovat samat millä tuhottiin samaan aikaan Britannian junaliikenne. Myös seuraukset ovat Suomessa olleet samat, mitkä toteutuivat Britanniassa. Nyt Britanniassa on lähdetty EU:n rautatiepolitiikan linjalle toisin kuin Suomessa, ja junan käyttö on kääntynyt kasvuun.

Jos halutaan saada lisäystä rautateiden henkilöliikenteeseen, se on helpointa siellä, missä liikennettä ei nyt ole. Sen sijaan lisämatkustajien saaminen siellä, missä melkein kaikki mahdolliset junan käyttäjät jo junaa käyttävät, on erittäin kallista ja vaikeata.

Saattehan te olla tietenkin mitä mieltä hyvänsä ja kannattaa rataverkon supistamista ja yhä kalliimmaksi käyviä panostuksia muutaman radan nopean kaukoliikenteen ylläpitoon. Mutta älkää väittäkö edistävänne sillä muuta kuin Suomen autoistumista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei voi olla joukkoliikennettä tai junamatkustajia siellä, missä ei ole tarjontaa. Ja tässä keskustelussa koko ajan perustellaan asioita sillä, että ei kannata satsata sinne, missä ei nytkään ole mitään. Sen sijaan kannattaa panna rahaa siihen lisää, mihin sitä on jo kahmalokaupalla kaadettu.


Jos joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen jollain matalan liikennetiheyden alueella on jouduttu lopettamaan kysynnän vähyyden vuoksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, ei sitä kannata elvyttää, jos olosuhteet eivät ole merkittävästi muuttuneet joukkoliikennettä suosiviksi.

Kannattaa investoida sinne, missä on kasvupotentiaalia eli nopeaan junaliikenteeseen runkoverkolla sekä paikallisiikenteeseen Helsingin seudulla ja mahdollisesti Turun sekä Tampereen seuduilla.




> Olen yrittänyt havainnollistaa asiaa esimekillä Mäntsälästä. Sinunkin periaatteellasi Petteri ei olisi pitänyt tehdä asemaa Mäntsälään, koska eihän Mäntsälästä ennenkään kukaan junalla ole matkustanut ja oivallinen moottoritie on vieressä.


Martinlaakson rata oli metrotyyppinen lähiliikenne- ja aluerakentamishanke. Mitä sillä tekemistä tämän asian kanssa? Paitsi, että on hyvä rakentaa liikenneyhteydet ja asunnot samaan aikaan.

Mäntsälään tuli asema, kun se sattui olemaan radan varrella, ei oikoradan tarkoitus ollut palvella Mäntsälää, mutta kun se on radan varrella, voitiin paikallisjunatkin käynnistää.

HELI- ja ELSA-radat ovat hyvin toteutettuina käytettävissä myös lähiliikenteeseen. Niillä saadaan uusia matkustajia. Turun ja Tampereen seudulla voi olla mahdollisuuksia pikaratikkatyyppiseen liikennöintiin rataverkossa.

Investointi- ja liikennointitukirahat kannattaa sijoittaa hankkeisiin, joissa on riittävästi matkustajapotentiaalia. Kun vapautetaan resursseja huonosti tuottavista radoista/liikenteestä, voidaan kehittämiseenkin investoida.

----------


## PNu

> 1960-luvun ideologian opit ovat samat millä tuhottiin samaan aikaan Britannian junaliikenne.


Taasko tämä sama levy pyörii. Asiahan on jauhettu jo moneen kertaan mm. täällä.

Oikeasti Suomessa laajennettiin rautateiden paikallisliikennettä vuoteen 1964 asti ja 50-luvun lopulle saakka tämä oli kehittämishankkeista jopa kiireellisin, vaikka elintärkeitä investointitarpeita oli niin pikajuna- kuin tavaraliikenteessäkin sekä radanpidossa vaikka kuinka paljon. Kuitenkin kaikesta satsauksesta huolimatta paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärät lähtivät jyrkkään laskuun vuodesta 1962 alkaen. Kysymys ei siis ole mistään ideologiasta vaan juna ei yksinkertaisesti pärjännyt henkilöautojen tuontitulvaa vastaan. 

On myös aivan turha vihjailla, että rautateiden paikallisliikenteen säilyttäminen olisi kyennyt estämään muuttoliikkeen Etelä-Suomeen. Oikeasti maaltapako johtuu täysin maa- ja metsätalouden rakennemurroksesta, jonka takia ne eivät enää tarvinneet kuin murto-osan aikaisemmasta työvoimastaan. Paikallisliikenteen supistaminen ei ole tämän rakennemurroksen syy vaan sen seuraus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taasko tämä sama levy pyörii. Asiahan on jauhettu jo moneen kertaan mm. täällä.


Tuo linkki johti Mikko Laaksosen viestiin #21, joka selvitti asiaa juuri kuten olin kirjoittanut.




> Oikeasti Suomessa laajennettiin rautateiden paikallisliikennettä vuoteen 1964 asti ja 50-luvun lopulle saakka tämä oli kehittämishankkeista jopa kiireellisin, ...


Eikö paikallisliikenteen negatiivinen kehittäminen muka ole alkanut 1960-luvulla, jos vuodesta 1965 lähtien niin on toimittu?

Myönnän, ettei tätä asiaa ole tutkittu. Tai en ainakaan ole nähnyt tutkimusta siitä, mitä ja missä järjestyksessä itse asiassa on tapahtunut. Ja sitten olisi perustellusti arvioitu sitä, mitkä asiat ovat syitä, mitkä seurauksia.

Oma kantani perustuu siihen, mitä on tiedossa. VR on itse kirjannut strategiansa omissa historiikeissaan. Kuin myös nykyisessä toiminnassaan osakeyhtiönä. Kiistaton tosiasia on, ettei paikallisliikennettä enää ole kuin Helsingissä, ja entiset asemakylät ovat kuolleet eikä niissä voi elää omistamatta autoa.




> Kuitenkin kaikesta satsauksesta huolimatta paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärät lähtivät jyrkkään laskuun vuodesta 1962 alkaen. Kysymys ei siis ole mistään ideologiasta vaan juna ei yksinkertaisesti pärjännyt henkilöautojen tuontitulvaa vastaan.


Minua ei vakuuta se, että 2 vuotta osoittaisi kaikki ponnistelut turhiksi liikenteessä, joka on toiminut 100 vuotta. Eli en usko, että oikeasti oli edes halua kilpailla autojen kanssa. Kyse oli samasta kuin joukkoliikenteen kohdalla tuohon aikaan yleensä, eli nimenomaan ideologiasta. Auto haluttiin kaikille, ja sen hyväksi toimittiin kaikin mahdollisin keinoin.




> On myös aivan turha vihjailla, että rautateiden paikallisliikenteen säilyttäminen olisi kyennyt estämään muuttoliikkeen Etelä-Suomeen. Oikeasti maaltapako johtuu täysin maa- ja metsätalouden rakennemurroksesta, jonka takia ne eivät enää tarvinneet kuin murto-osan aikaisemmasta työvoimastaan. Paikallisliikenteen supistaminen ei ole tämän rakennemurroksen syy vaan sen seuraus.


Viimeisen 10-15-vuoden kokemukset osoittavat kuitenkin toista. Maaseudulla tai maaseutumaisesti halutaan asua ja asutaan, jos se on mahdollista. Koko seutuistuminen ja hajarakentaminen on juuri sitä. Tämä ideologinen valinta auton hyväksi ja joukkoliikenteen tuhoksi vain johtaa siihen, että yhdyskuntarakenteesta tulee ympäristöllisesti ja taluodellisesti kestämätön.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aloitan toistamalla vanhan tekstini, koska pakko tämä on taas kerrata:

Maaltamuutto toki johtui muista syistä kuin junaliikenteestä.

Paikallisjunaliikenne kuitenkin lopetettiin myös keskisuurten kaupunkien työssäkäyntialueilta, joita maaltamuutto ei mitenkään koskenut.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen matkustajakatoa kiihdytettiin myös karsimalla palveluja siten, että varmastikaan ei ollut mahdollista kulkea junalla esimerkiksi sekä työ- asiointi- että vapaa-ajan matkoja. Usein vuorot tehtiin esim. siten että junalla ei päässyt kouluun tai kaupunkiin kauppaan. Viimeiseksi jääneet työmatka- ja yhteysvuorot oli sitten helpompi lakkauttaa.

Autoistumista Suomessa kiihdytettiin tarkoituksellisesti lakkauttamalla paikallisjunaliikenne ja mm. Turun raitiotiet sekä kohdistamalla jätti-investoinnit tieverkkoon. Jos raide- ja maantieliikennettä oltaisiin kohdeltu tasapuolisesti 1960-luvulta asti, meillä voisi ainakin keskisuurten kaupunkien ympärillä olla hyvin toimiva paikallisjunaliikenne. Kaikki tämä liikenne olisi nykyisen matkustajajunaliikenteen lisäksi - ei siltä pois.




> (...) paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärät lähtivät jyrkkään laskuun vuodesta 1962 alkaen. Kysymys ei siis ole mistään ideologiasta vaan juna ei yksinkertaisesti pärjännyt henkilöautojen tuontitulvaa vastaan.


Oli luonnollista, että ne, joilla oli varaa ja tarve autoon, ostivat sen 1960-luvun puolivälissä. Kyseessä oli kuitenkin hyvin pieni vähemmistö sekä kansasta että junamatkustajista.

Koska kuitenkin suuri osa päättäjistä oli niitä, joilla oli varaa ja useilla tarvekin auto, tehtiin autojen tuonnin vapautumisen aloittamasta laskusta se johtopäätös, että paikallisliikenne voidaan kokonaan lakkauttaa Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella. Samaan aikaan Turussa tehtiin se virhepäätös, että myös raitiotie voidaan lakkauttaa.

Paikallisliikenteen kehittämismahdollisuuksia Helsingin ulkopuolella ei analysoitu vaan toteutettiin vain poikkeuksetta lakkauttamista.




> On myös aivan turha vihjailla, että rautateiden paikallisliikenteen säilyttäminen olisi kyennyt estämään muuttoliikkeen Etelä-Suomeen. (...) Paikallisliikenteen supistaminen ei ole tämän rakennemurroksen syy vaan sen seuraus.


Puhumme nyt eri asioista.

Rautateiden paikallisliikenteen säilyttäminen ja kehittäminen ei tietenkään olisi estänyt maaltamuuttoa.

Sen sijaan se olisi vaikuttanut kaupunkikeskusten ympäristössä seuraavasti:
Suuri osa taajamarakentamisesta olisi ohjautunut radan varteen esimerkiksi Turun, Tampereen, Oulun, Jyväskylän tai Kuopion seuduilla.Keskisuurten kaupunkien vaikutusalueella olevien pikkukaupunkien ja maaseutualueiden kehitys olisi tapahtunut lähempänä rataa.

Esimerkkipaikkakuntia, joilla vaikutuksia olisi voinut olla:
Turun, Tampereen ja Oulun sekä niiden lähikuntien suurlähiöt olisi rakennettu radan varteen, jolloin joukkoliikenteen käyttö olisi merkittävästi nykyistä suurempaa.Uusikaupunki ja Vinkkilä kuuluisivat Turun työssäkäyntialueeseen, eikä niillä olisi asuntojen autioitumisesta aiheutuvia ongelmia.Suolahti, Äänekoski ja Saarijärvi kuuluisivat Jyväskylän seutuun ja olisivat nykyistä elinvoimaisempia ja -kelpoisia.Turku - Salo ja Tampere - Toijala - taajamaketjut olisivat yhtenäinen, paikallisjunaliikenteeseen perustuva taajamaketju.Keskisuurten kaupunkien lähiympäristöissä ei olisi entisiä taantuneita asema- ja pysäkkikyliä.

Vaikutus säteilisi myös sellaisille alueille, jotka nyt ovat taantunutta maaseutua tai pikkukaupunkeja.

----------


## PNu

> Eikö paikallisliikenteen negatiivinen kehittäminen muka ole alkanut 1960-luvulla, jos vuodesta 1965 lähtien niin on toimittu?
> 
> Kyse oli samasta kuin joukkoliikenteen kohdalla tuohon aikaan yleensä, eli nimenomaan ideologiasta. Auto haluttiin kaikille, ja sen hyväksi toimittiin kaikin mahdollisin keinoin.


Tämä onkin hieno väite. Oikeastihan Suomen valtakunnanpolitiikassa kävi vuoden 1966 eduskuntavaalien jälkeen voimakas suuntaus vasemmalle ja Kokoomus puolestaan joutui oppositioon yli 20 vuoden ajaksi. Yleensähän yksityisautoilun on katsottu kuuluvan nimenomaan porvareiden ideologiaan. Vasemmistopuolueita taas on pidetty raideliikenteen kannattajina sekä (etenkin länsimaista tuotujen) yksityisautojen vastustajina.




> Kiistaton tosiasia on, ettei paikallisliikennettä enää ole kuin Helsingissä, ja entiset asemakylät ovat kuolleet eikä niissä voi elää omistamatta autoa.


Mutta Helsingissä paikallisliikennettä onkin sitten valtavan paljon enemmän kuin 60-luvulla. Paikallisliikenteen kokonaismäärä ei siis ole laskenut lainkaan niin paljon, kuin annat ymmärtää. Se on vain siirtynyt Etelä-Suomeen, koska ihmisetkin ovat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yleensähän yksityisautoilun on katsottu kuuluvan nimenomaan porvareiden ideologiaan. Vasemmistopuolueita taas on pidetty raideliikenteen kannattajina sekä (etenkin länsimaista tuotujen) yksityisautojen vastustajina.


Tämä on yleinen ja täysin virheellinen käsitys. 

Suomessa SDP sekä SKDL ja sen jälkeläinen Vasemmistoliitto ovat olleet innokkaita työmiehen yksityisautoilun kannattajia. Keskeinen tavoite niiden politiikassa on ollut, että jokaisella työläisellä on mahdollisuus omistaa yksityisauto ja ajaa sillä riittävän leveillä väylillä yhteiskunnan kaavoituksessa osoittamille pysäköintipaikoille. Tätä politiikkaa on systemaattisesti toteutettu myös niiden toimesta. 

SDP on ollut vahva VR Oy:n paikallisraideliikenteen vastaisen toimintapolitiikan takuumies.

On eri asia, että aikanaan 1960-70-luvun taitteen vasemmistoradikalismin aikaan oli SDP:hen ja SKDL:ään kuuluvia autoilun vastustajia, jotka kuitenkin olivat puolueissaan vain äänekäs vähemmistö.

Vasemmisto on Suomessa puolustanut ennen kaikkea liikennelaitosmuotoista joukkoliikennettä sekä joukkoliikenteen työntekijöiden erilaisia oikeuksia sekä joukkoliikenteen vahvaa subventiota. 

Porvaristo on vastustanut Suomessa nimenomaan liikennelaitosmuotoista joukkoliikennettä, ei niinkään joukkoliikennettä itsessään. 

Myös reaalisosialismiin kuului ainakin 1960-luvulta asti tavoitteena yksityisauto jokaiselle sosialistiselle perheelle. Autoja ja vielä vähemmän niiden polttoainetta ei vain saatu tuotettua.

Kysymys on siitä, että yksityisautoilun edistäminen ja sille toteutettavat väylät eivät olleet puolue-ideologinen kysymys vaan osa tiettyä ideologista käsitystä nykyajasta. Se oli ympäristötietoisuuden nousuun asti yhteinen puoluekentän laidasta laitaan sekä länsi- ja itäblokille.




> Se on vain siirtynyt Etelä-Suomeen, koska ihmisetkin ovat.


Helsinki ei ole yhtä kuin Etelä-Suomi.

----------


## PNu

> kohdistamalla jätti-investoinnit tieverkkoon. Jos raide- ja maantieliikennettä oltaisiin kohdeltu tasapuolisesti 1960-luvulta asti, meillä voisi ainakin keskisuurten kaupunkien ympärillä olla hyvin toimiva paikallisjunaliikenne.


Suomessa kohdistettiin 60-luvulla myös jätti-investoinnit rataverkkoon. Melkein koko rataverkko myllättiin tuon vuosikymmenen aikana läpi. Eräissä vuoden 1969 yleisöaikatauluissa VR muuten pyytää jopa matkustajilta etukäteen anteeksi, ettei se pysty noudattamaan aikataulujaan, koska radat ovat yhtä rakennustyömaata. 




> Oli luonnollista, että ne, joilla oli varaa ja tarve autoon, ostivat sen 1960-luvun puolivälissä. Kyseessä oli kuitenkin hyvin pieni vähemmistö sekä kansasta että junamatkustajista.


Mutta kysymyshän ei ollutkaan todellisesta tarpeesta. Ei maataloudessakaan ollut 50-luvulla useimmilla tiloilla pinta-alojen puolesta pakottavaa tarvetta omaan traktoriin mutta silti sen halusivat kaikki, koska se koettiin elämää valtavasti helpottavaksi asiaksi ja oli myös oman aikansa muoti-ilmiö. Henkilöautojen kanssa tilanne oli täsmälleen sama 60-luvulla. 




> Sen sijaan se olisi vaikuttanut kaupunkikeskusten ympäristössä seuraavasti:


On syytä huomata, että paikallisliikenteen alasajo aloitettiin hiljaisilta rataosilta ja kaupunkiympäristöistä (Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä) se poistettiin vasta 70- ja 80-luvuilla. Ei kai ole VR:n vika, jos kaupungit eivät ohjanneet 60-luvun muuttoliikettä ratojen varsille ja tukeneet näin paikallisjunaliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> On syytä huomata, että paikallisliikenteen alasajo aloitettiin hiljaisilta rataosilta ja kaupunkiympäristöistä (Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä) se poistettiin vasta 70- ja 80-luvuilla. Ei kai ole VR:n vika, jos kaupungit eivät ohjanneet 60-luvun muuttoliikettä ratojen varsille ja tukeneet näin paikallisjunaliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä?


Kyllä se on osaltaan VR:n ja valtion vika. Eivät kunnat voineet panostaa, koska ne tiesivät, että valtio on lakkauttamassa liikenteen.

Lähiörakentamisen keskittäminen radan varteen olisi edellyttänyt saman tyyppistä junaliikennettä kuin mitä Helsingin seudulle kehitettiin, esimerkiksi junia kalustolla 30 minuutin välein.

1970-80-luvuilla oli jäljellä vain joitakin yksittäisiä vuoroja. 

1960-luvuillakin liikenne ei ollut useinkaan kovin tiheää vaan saman tyyppistä kuin muualla maassa. 

Paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen olisi edellyttänyt vuorojen tihentämistä. Tähänhän toki olisi ollut kalustoa, kun muualta suomesta vapautui lättiä.

Turun seudulla alasajo aloitettiin ennen muuta maata, jo 1950-luvulla. Ainoan todella kaupunkimaisen palvelun, eli Turku - Naantali - liikenteen, joka kulki tunnin välein, VR pilasi jo tällöin poistamalla päivä- ja iltajunat joskus 1950-luvun lopulla (katson kotona aikataulusta).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä onkin hieno väite. Oikeastihan Suomen valtakunnanpolitiikassa kävi vuoden 1966 eduskuntavaalien jälkeen voimakas suuntaus vasemmalle ja Kokoomus puolestaan joutui oppositioon yli 20 vuoden ajaksi. Yleensähän yksityisautoilun on katsottu kuuluvan nimenomaan porvareiden ideologiaan. Vasemmistopuolueita taas on pidetty raideliikenteen kannattajina sekä (etenkin länsimaista tuotujen) yksityisautojen vastustajina.


Minä en lähtisi kommentoimaan 40 vuoden takaisia poliittisia näkemyseroja nykyhetken poliittiseen tilanteeseen pohjautuvien yleistysten kautta. En myöskään koe, että yksi tai toinen poliittinen suuntaus automaattisesti johtaa tietynlaiseen joukkoliikennekäsitykseen edes nykyhetkessä. Järkevän joukkoliikennepolitiikan ajaminen ei ole oikeistolaista eikä vasemmistolaista vaan pelkästään järkevää. Väärä politiikka ei muutu oikeaksi sillä, että sitä ajavat omasta näkökulmasta katsottuna "oikeat" tahot.

Omakohtaisia muistoja 60-luvusta ei ole kun en ollut vielä syntynyt, mutta kaiken lukemani perusteella tuolloin elettiin yleisen kehitysoptimismin hengessä ja nähtiin että materiaalinen elintaso paranee koko ajan. Ei vain Suomessa vaan kaikkialla. Autoilun huonoja puolia ei juuri nähty vaan koska auto merkitsi edistystä ja mahdollisuutta asua "terveellisessä" ympäristössä kaukana slummiutuvista keskikaupungeista (näin siis nk. isossa maailmassa), autoilun lisääntyminen hyväksyttiin luonnollisena osana elintason nousua. Ja sen ajan näkökulmasta katsottuna kaikki tämä oli varmasti rationaalista: ensimmäinen öljykriiisi ei ollut vielä muistuttanut öljyn rajallisuudesta eikä saasteongelmaan ollut vielä herätty kunnolla. Myöskään hallitsemattomasta kaupunkikehityksestä ei ollut riittävästi tietoa, jotta olisi nähty kehityksen huonot puolet. Sen sijaan todennäköisesti tiivis kaupunkiasuminen hahmotettiin ahtaaksi ja ympäristö saastuneeksi, mikä ei olisi sekään ihan huono näkemys muistaen viktoriaaniset slummit.

Suomessa oli maailman mitassa tosi vähän kokemusta mistään tuollaisesta, poislukien ehkä 1800/1900-luvun vaihteen hellahuoneet ja yhteiskeittiöt (ajattelen tässä esim. 1900-luvun alun Amuria Tampereella, johon voi tutustua Amurin työläismuseokorttelissa), joten täällä kehitys otaksuttavasti perustui ulkomailta tuotuihin oppeihin. Olihan meillä kansainvälisesti suuntautuneita arkkitehteja kuten Alvar Aalto. Voimakas rationalistinen ja modernistinen mentaliteetti sai sitten aikaan että tässäkin asiassa täällä yritettiin olla paavillisempia kuin paavi itse: nähtiin mihin suuntaan maailma silloin oli kehittymässä ja yritettiin harppoa siihen suuntaan jo ennen muita.

Todisteena 60-luvun mentaliteetista ei tarvitse kuin katsoa millaisia suunnitelmia esimerkiksi Pariisissa oli tuolloin. Jos suunnittelijat olisivat saaneet tahtonsa läpi, kaupunkia halkoisi maanalaisten moottoriteiden verkosto ja torien alla olisi valtavia pysäköintilaitoksia. Suuri osa vanhoista Haussmannin aikaisista taloista olisi purettu ja tilalle olisi rakennettu Suomestakin tuttua betonielementtiarkkitehtuuria. Tosin suuressa mittakaavassa ja korkeasti. Onneksi tuo ei ikinä toteutunut, mutta joitakin merkkejä silloisista suunnitelmista on olemassa, sillä joitakin lyhyitä tunneleita rakennettiin, samoin joitakin pysäköintilaitoksia (ei niin paljon kuin suunniteltiin eikä niin merkittäviin paikkoihin) sekä Seinen rannan pikatiet.

Tampereella olisi vastaavasti vedetty moottoritie Pyynikin ja Pispalan halki avoleikkauksena, puistattava ajatus...  :Frown:   (Meinasi unohtua, kun siihen on niin tottunut jo, mutta jäihän tuosta perinnöksi Paasikiventie joka tullessaan tuhosi Pispalan Näsijärven puoleisen rannan kokonaan.) Moni asia kyllä toteutuikin sillä Suomessa ei ollut vanhaa rakennuskantaa niin paljon purettavaksi vaan sen kun rakennettiin uutta ajan hengen mukaisesti. Ja samalla tuli toteutettua ajan liikennesuunnitteluideaaleja. Olisihan vain ajan kysymys kun kaikilla olisi varaa omaan autoon...

Siinä missä muualla suunta on jo kääntynyt, tuntuu että Suomessa on jäänyt sama 60-luvun levy päälle, tosin sillä erotuksella että nykyään auto on lähes pakko olla puutteellisen julkisen liikenteen tarjonnan vuoksi ja sitten toitotetaan luonnonlakina, ettei julkinen liikenne ikinä voi kannattaa tässä maassa. Täällähän ei sanaa syödä edes siinä vaiheessa kun tosiasiat osoittavat ihan jotain muuta...  :Wink:  




> Mutta Helsingissä paikallisliikennettä onkin sitten valtavan paljon enemmän kuin 60-luvulla. Paikallisliikenteen kokonaismäärä ei siis ole laskenut lainkaan niin paljon, kuin annat ymmärtää. Se on vain siirtynyt Etelä-Suomeen, koska ihmisetkin ovat.


PNu, sinulta menee koko ajan sekaisin nk. maaseutu ja Helsingin ulkopuoliset suuret kaupungit, mm. Tampere ja Turku. Helsingissä julkisen liikenteen tarjonta on kasvanut, samoin kysyntä. OK, hyvä niin. Mutta se miksi esim. Tampereella ei ole paikallisjunaliikenteelle tarjontaa (eikä siis myöskään potentiaalinen kysyntä realisoidu jolloin päätelmä on että ei ole kysyntää) ei johdu siitä että Tampereelta olisi väki muuttanut Helsinkiin. Päinvastoin: 60-luvulta nykypäivään Tampereen väestö on lähes kaksinkertaistunut (1960: 127 000 --> 2006: 206 000) ja seutukunnassa kasvu lienee ollut vielä rajumpi. Viitaten siihen mitä Mikko Laaksonen totesi, jos paikallisjunaliikenne olisi jatkunut, Hervantaa ei todennököisesti olisi rakennettu korpeen kallion päälle vaan lisäasutus olisi suuntautunut ratavarsille. Täällä olisi toimiva paikallisjunaliikenne ihan samaan tapaan kuin Helsingissä. Paitsi ettei ole, kun se päätettiin tieten tahtoen ajaa alas.

Kun tämä jossittelu Tampereen osalta melko pitävästi voidaan todeta paikkansa pitäväksi, olisin aika varovainen tekemään samoilla perusteilla johtopäätöksiä paikallisjunaliikenteen mahdollisesta kannattavuudesta muuallakaan Suomessa. Sellaisilla seuduilla joissa väestö ei ole dramaattisesti romahtanut saattaa edelleen olla edellytyksiä kiskobussiliikenteelle. Sitä ei tiedä pelkästään tilastoja tutkimalla ja vetoamalla siihen, että kaikilla on jo auto. Tarjonta luo kysyntää. Toki maankäytön muotoutuminen autoilun ehdoilla haittaa edelleen, mutta ei tilanne ainakaan mihinkään muutu jos näistä asioista toistellaan "totuuksia" kanonisoituina opinkappaleina.

----------


## PNu

> Suomessa SDP sekä SKDL ja sen jälkeläinen Vasemmistoliitto ovat olleet innokkaita työmiehen yksityisautoilun kannattajia.


Aivan oikein mutta tässähän se pointti onkin. Se, että vasemmistopuolueetkin (ja heidän äänestäjänsä) valitsivat tämän täysin oman ideologiansa vastaisen toimintatavan kertoo karua kieltä siitä, miten houkuttelevaa henkilöautoilu oli 60-luvulla ja miten toivoton tehtävä VR:llä oli sitä vastaan taistellessaan. Juuri siksi onkin vain luonnollista, että VR päätti lopulta heittää pyyhkeen kehään ja keskittyä kaukoliikenteeseen, jossa kilpailumahdollisuudet olivat paremmat.




> Helsinki ei ole yhtä kuin Etelä-Suomi.


Siksipä myöskään paikallisliikenne ei rajoitu Helsinkiin vaan sitä on Karjaata, Riihimäkeä ja Lahtea myöten.

----------


## PNu

> PNu, sinulta menee koko ajan sekaisin nk. maaseutu ja Helsingin ulkopuoliset suuret kaupungit, mm. Tampere ja Turku.


Ei se minulta sekaisin mene. Kysymys on vain siitä, että 60-luvun puolivälissä paikallisliikennettä oli valtavasti muuallakin kuin vain muutamalla suurimmalla kaupunkiseudulla. Kukaan teistä ei ole tähän mennessä sanonut, että paikallisliikenne oli tarpeellista säästää vain muutamassa kaupungissa ja loppuosan (eli ehkä 90 % Lättähattujen junakilometreistä) saikin lopettaa. Silloin kai saan tulkita, että pidätte yhtä lailla virheenä myös korpiratojen paikallisliikenteen alasajoa? Jos ette pidä niin silloin meillä ei kai tässä mitään erimielisyyttä olekaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aivan oikein mutta tässähän se pointti onkin. Se, että vasemmistopuolueetkin (ja heidän äänestäjänsä) valitsivat tämän täysin oman ideologiansa vastaisen toimintatavan kertoo karua kieltä siitä, miten houkuttelevaa henkilöautoilu oli 60-luvulla ja miten toivoton tehtävä VR:llä oli sitä vastaan taistellessaan. Juuri siksi onkin vain luonnollista, että VR päätti lopulta heittää pyyhkeen kehään ja keskittyä kaukoliikenteeseen, jossa kilpailumahdollisuudet olivat paremmat.


Mielestäni Mikko Laaksonen totesi asian ytimekkäästi: vasemmisto on ajanut joka työläiselle omaa autoa ja mahdollisuutta asua omakotitalossa luonnon helmassa siinä missä keskiluokkakin. Se kai se tavoite on ollut: materiaalinen hyvinvointi yhtäläisesti kaikille. Käytännössä vaan itäblokissa ei päästy ikinä siihen, että olisi tuotettu riittävästi hyvinvointia jotta sitä olisi voitu jakaa tasaisesti vaan tyydyttiin sitten jakamaan pahoinvointia tasaisesti. En ymmärrä miten joukkoliikenne sinänsä olisi erityisen vasemmistolaista, jotta voidaan todeta että mainitut puolueet olisivat yleisen ilmapiirin vallitessa "toimineet vastoin ideologiaansa".

Politiikka tulee mukaan siinä, miten liikenne organisoidaan ja rahoitetaan. Nykyiset poliittiset jakolinjat perustunevat siihen, miten kukin puolue laskee omien kannattajiensa ajattelevan. Käytännössä esimerkiksi Tampereella pikaratikan vastustajia on ollut sekä kokoomuksessa että SDP:ssä, samoin kannattajia. Todellinen jakolinja lieneekin niiden välillä joista yhdet ajattelevat etteivät äänestäjät kuitenkaan tykkää isolta näyttävän rahan laittamisesta tällaiseen (ja populistisesti viittaavat aina terveydenhuollon rahoitustarpeisiin) ja toiset puolestaan näkevät että raideliikenteen tarve on väistämätön jos kaupunki aikoo selviytyä ja pärjätä jatkossakin. Kyse on siis kaukonäköisyydestä: osa näkee vain nykyisyyteen/menneisyyteen eikä halua ottaa vastuuta tulevasta kun taas osa kantaa vastuuta myös tulevaisuuden hyvinvoinnista. Puoluepolitiikka on vain lisänyanssi tämän päälle. Sitä käytetään joustavasti legitimoimaan omat kulloisetkin mielipiteet.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kysymys on vain siitä, että 60-luvun puolivälissä paikallisliikennettä oli valtavasti muuallakin kuin vain muutamalla suurimmalla kaupunkiseudulla. Kukaan teistä ei ole tähän mennessä sanonut, että paikallisliikenne oli tarpeellista säästää vain muutamassa kaupungissa ja loppuosan (eli ehkä 90 % Lättähattujen junakilometreistä) saikin lopettaa. Silloin kai saan tulkita, että pidätte yhtä lailla virheenä myös korpiratojen paikallisliikenteen alasajoa? Jos ette pidä niin silloin meillä ei kai tässä mitään erimielisyyttä olekaan.


Hieman vaikeasti hahmotettava kysymys. Saanen muotoilla asian hieman eri tavalla...

Mikä on korpiradan määritelmä? Helsingistä katsoen Tampereen ja Turun ympäristöjen liikenne oli ilmeisesti "korpirataliikennettä", koska se päätettiin lakkauttaa -- tai toisaalta ajatellen päätettiin jättää kehittämättä 60-luvulla ja lopetettiin sitten myöhemmillä vuosikymmenillä ne rippeet mitä jäljellä oli. Kysyntää kuitenkin olisi. M.O.T.

Kääntäen edellisestä seuraa, että jos jollain "korpiradalla" sattuisi olemaan riittävästi kysyntää taloudellisesti jotenkuten kannattavaa liikennöintiä varten, niin miksi tilaisuus pitäisi jättää hyödyntämättä vain siksi, että kyseessä on määritelmällisesti korpirata, jolla liikennöinti jonkin doktriinin mukaan ei voi olla kannattavaa.

Normaalissa markkinataloudessa jos kysyntää on, joku vastaa siihen ennemmin tai myöhemmin ja ottaa näin tehdessään normaalin liikeriskin. Alankin näin järkeillessäni entistä vahvemmin uskoa, että nykyinen monopolitilanne johtaa potentiaalisesti kannattavien palveluiden alasajoon. Tietenkin voi olla, että joku reitti itsessään ei olisi täysin itsekannattava, mutta silloin siitä hyötyvät kunnat saattavat olla kiinnostuneita osallistumaan liikenteen järjestämiseen. Jos yksityinen yrittäjä voisi lähteä liikennöimään tuollaista reittiä, niin sittenhän asia olisi kunnossa, mutta VR:n monopoliasema takaa, että niiden ei tarvitse pakolla edes keskustella tällaisesta kun kilpailun uhkaa ei ole.

Pointti on, että on periaatteessa väärin että Helsingistä käsin määritellään keskusjohtoisesti mikä on korpiliikennettä ja mikä ei ole. Tai mitä liikennettä halutaan hoitaa ja mitä ei. Marginaaliselta näyttävillä reiteillä saattaa olla paikallisesti valtavia vaikutuksia elinkeinoelämälle ja paikkakunnan menestysmahdollisuuksille.

----------


## PNu

> Lähiörakentamisen keskittäminen radan varteen olisi edellyttänyt saman tyyppistä junaliikennettä kuin mitä Helsingin seudulle kehitettiin, esimerkiksi junia kalustolla 30 minuutin välein.


Se on vain aika kohtuuton vaatimus, kun Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla väkimäärä oli paljon Helsinkiä pienempi. Olet kuvannut täällä usein kuinka raskas raideliikenne on jopa tämän päivän pääkaupunkiseudullakin liian järeä liikennemuoto, joten epäilemättä ymmärrät ongelman Turun ja Tampereen osalta hyvin.

Vielä 60-luvulla ei muuten Helsingissäkään päästy 30 min vuoroväliin kuin ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## PNu

> Hieman vaikeasti hahmotettava kysymys.


Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että missä laajuudessa paikallisliikenne olisi tullut säilyttää? Nykyään sitä harjoitetaan Helsingin ja Lahden ympäristöissä ja itse uskon, että siihen voisi olla mahdollisuuksia kaikilla viidellä suurimmalla alueella eli edellisten lisäksi myös Turussa, Tampereella ja Oulussa. Muualta paikallisliikenteen on omasta mielestäni saanutkin lopettaa. Kertokaa te nyt vastaavasti oma mielipiteenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on vain aika kohtuuton vaatimus, kun Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla väkimäärä oli paljon Helsinkiä pienempi. Olet kuvannut täällä usein kuinka raskas raideliikenne on jopa tämän päivän pääkaupunkiseudullakin liian järeä liikennemuoto, joten epäilemättä ymmärrät ongelman Turun ja Tampereen osalta hyvin.


En näe väitteen pointtia.

Toisaalta paikallisliikenteelle olisi ollut kehittymismahdollisuuksia Tampereella ja Turussa. Ne jätettiin käyttämättä. Potentiaalista kysyntää on edelleen olemassa, mutta se olisi oikealla kaavoituksella ollut vielä suurempaa.

Toisaalta Helsingissä olisi voitu metron ja Martinlaakson radan sijasta rakentaa pikaraitioteitä. Niillä olisi voitu palvella kevyemmällä infralla samaa liikennöintitarvetta, joten valinta olisi ollut taloudellisesti järkevämpi kuin raskas paikallisjunaliikenne. Siitä ei kuitenkaan automaattisesti seuraa että raskas paikallisjunaliikenne olisi huono vaihtoehto -- se vain ei ole kaikkien näkökohtien kannalta optimaalinen vaihtoehto. Menneisyyden ratkaisuista ei kannata kiistellä, mutta tulevaisuutta suunniteltaessa kannattaisi yleensä miettiä kokonaisuuden kannalta parasta mahdollista ratkaisua. Se voi olla joko vanhan kanssa yhteensopiva ratkaisu joka uusien näkemysten valossa ei ole paras mahdollinen tai sitten uusi ratkaisu joka ei ole saumattomasti yhteensopivan olemassaolevan kanssa.

Samalla tavalla Tampereella ja Turussa olisi voinut kehittyä Helsingin kaltainen paikallisjunaliikenne (etuna nykyisten ratojen hyödyntäminen), mutta ei kehittynyt. Toisaalta tämänhetkiset pikaratikkaprojektit mahdollistaisivat kevyemmän ja tavallaan fiksumman ratkaisun, mutta se ei kaikin osin hyödyntäisi olemassa olevaa infraa.

Jälkiviisaudella oli huono päätös lakkauttaa paikallisliikenne. Jos olemassa olevaa rataa voidaan hyödyntää ja säästää siinä, voi olla että paikallisjunaliikenne on järkevä vaihtoehto vaikka ei olekaan optimaalinen suhteessa siihen että lähdettäisiin puhtaalta pöydältä. Ja toisaalta jos lähdetään puhtaalta pöydältä, silloin ei kannattaisi rakentaa uutta rataa raskasta paikallisjunaliikennöintiä varten vaan mieluummin kevyttä (pika)ratikkarataa. Duo-vaunulla liikennöimällä pystytään parhaassa tapauksessa yhdistämään molempien vaihtoehtojen hyvät puolet.

Summa summarum: käytännön toteutuksessa täytyy aina huomioida sekä teoreettinen ideaali että olemassa olevat realiteetit. Paras vaihtoehto määräytyy näiden yhteisvaikutuksesta. Argumentoinnissa on syytä aina pitää huoli kummasta kulloinkin puhuu. Kommentti paikallisjunaliikenteen sopimattomuudesta Tampereelle ja Turkuun siksi että se on "liian raskasta Helsinkiinkään" sekoittaa realiteetin (olemassa olevat raiteet) suunnitteluideaaliin (mieluummin kevyttä kuin raskasta tekniikkaa).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että missä laajuudessa paikallisliikenne olisi tullut säilyttää? Nykyään sitä harjoitetaan Helsingin ja Lahden ympäristöissä ja itse uskon, että siihen voisi olla mahdollisuuksia kaikilla viidellä suurimmalla alueella eli edellisten lisäksi myös Turussa, Tampereella ja Oulussa. Muualta paikallisliikenteen on omasta mielestäni saanutkin lopettaa. Kertokaa te nyt vastaavasti oma mielipiteenne.


Mielipiteeni on, että on ongelmallista jos tämä asia pitää määritellä keskusjohtoisesti. Käytännössä voi olla että korpiradoilla ei liikennöintipotentiaalia ole, mutta jos sellaista kuitenkin sattuisi löytymään, olisi järjetöntä olla tarttumatta tilaisuuteen.

Tämä on yleinen ongelma kaikessa keskusjohtoisuudessa. Tietyissä asioissa markkinat toimivat paremmin (eivät toki aina ja kaikissa tilanteissa täydellisen ongelmattomasti).

Käytännössä Helsingin seutu (sis. Lahti), Tampere, Turku ja Oulu lienevät tärkeimmät paikallisjunaliikenteen markkina-alueet.

----------


## PNu

> Mielestäni Mikko Laaksonen totesi asian ytimekkäästi: vasemmisto on ajanut joka työläiselle omaa autoa ja mahdollisuutta asua omakotitalossa luonnon helmassa siinä missä keskiluokkakin.


Kommunismiin ei yleensä liitetä ensimmäisenä sellaista ajatusta kuin vapaan yksityisomistuksen kannattaminen. Tässä mielessä oma auto ja omakotitalo eivät oikein kuulosta ko. aatteen mukaisilta. Toki tämä ei silti ole estänyt esim. Kiinassa kommunistista puoluetta harrastamasta kapitalistista talouspolitiikkaa.

----------


## PNu

> En näe väitteen pointtia.


Pointti oli siinä 30 min vuorovälissä. Se on 60-luvun tilannetta ajatellen sikäli kohtuuton vaatimus, että Helsingissäkin tuohon pystyttiin vain ruuhka-aikoina ja Riihimäen junilla heikosti silloinkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kommunismiin ei yleensä liitetä ensimmäisenä sellaista ajatusta kuin vapaan yksityisomistuksen kannattaminen. Tässä mielessä oma auto ja omakotitalo eivät oikein kuulosta ko. aatteen mukaisilta. Toki tämä ei silti ole estänyt esim. Kiinassa kommunistista puoluetta harrastamasta kapitalistista talouspolitiikkaa.


Kommunismin tavoite oli nostaa työväestön aineellista elintasoa. Se tavoite konkretisoituu esimerkiksi siinä, että jokaisella työntekijällä on auto ja hän asuu omakotitalossa. Se, kuka on auton ja talon omistaja, on toissijaista. Eihän nykyäänkään moni varakaskaan aja omalla autolla, vaan autokaupan tai rahoitusyhtiön omistamalla autolla. Ja Suomen ulkopuolella yleisin asumismuoto on vuokralla asuminen.

Kommunistien ideologiaan kuului myös yhteisomistus. Sen tarkoitus ei ollut riistää työläisiltä heidän omaisuuttaan, vaan estää rikkaiden rikastuminen työläisten työn ja kehnon palkkauksen avulla. Eli tämä periaate ei mitenkään sulje pois sitä, että jokaiselle työläiselle piti saada "oma" auto ja talo.

Ja pikku nyanssina vasemmiston tavoitteista: Helsingin metrosotkut käynnistyivät kaupunginvaltuustossa joulukuussa 1955 kahdesta vasemmistolaisten valtuutettujen suunnilleen samansisältöisestä aloitteesta. Helsinkiin piti rakentaa maanalainen, jotta kaupungin kaduilla on mahdollisimman paljon tilaa autoille.

Että sellaista se ideologia oli jo silloin. Janihyvärinen selvittikin jo oivallisesti näitä politiikan kiemuroita. Tässä asiassa parempi poliittinen linjanveto onkin puhua autopuolueesta kuin vasemmistosta tai oikeistosta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PNu:lle huomauttaisin, että vasemmiston samaistaminen "kommunismiksi"  tarkoittaa sitä, että ei tunne koko vuosien 1917/8 jälkeistä poliittista aatehistoriaa. 

Sosiaalidemokratialla ja kommunismilla on yhteistä tausta sekä työväenliikkeessä että marksilaisessa filosofiassa sekä asema "vasemmistopuolueina". 

Venäjän vallankumouksen sekä Suomen sisällissodan jälkeen sosiaalidemokratia on erityisesti Suomessa määrittynyt vahvasti kommunismin vastaiseksi työväenliikkeeksi.

Suomen osalta 1920-luvun alusta alkaen SDP on ollut Suomen tärkein ja asiaan sitoutunein antikommunistinen puolue. SDP ei tietääkseni ole sisällissodan jälkeen vaatinut esimerkiksi autojen tai asuntojen omistusoikeuden lakkauttamista. Tuotantovälineistä on vallinnut erilaisia käsityksiä.

Toisen maailmansodan jälkeen SDP:llä on ollut hyvin vahvat siteet eurooppalaisten sosiaalidemokraattisten puolueiden lisäksi myös Yhdysvaltoihin tiettyjen yhteiskunnan osa-alueiden, erityisesti liikenteen ja liike-elämän, kehittämisen esikuvana (tämä enemmän yleisen kehityksen kuin tietyn poliittisen liikkeen mielessä). Tästä on kerrottu tarkemmin mm. Johanna Hankosen kirjassa "Lähiöt ja tehokkuuden yhteiskunta", Nesteen historiikissa "Kylmä sota, kuuma öljy" sekä Jarkko Vesikankaan kirjassa "Salainen sisällissota".

Suomessa lisäksi SKDL:n enemmistö, josta tuli myös Vasemmistoliiton enemmistö, omaksui 1960-luvulla Neuvostoliittoon nähden itsenäisen eurokommunistisen linjan. 

Mainitsin reaalisosialismin autoilupolitiikan siksi, että siitä vallitsee usein väärinkäsityksiä. Tavoite oli länsimaisten esikuvien mukainen autoistuminen, mutta kun eivät resurssit riittäneet.




> Kommunismiin ei yleensä liitetä ensimmäisenä sellaista ajatusta kuin vapaan yksityisomistuksen kannattaminen.


Jos puhutaan reaalisosialismin tavoitteista, auton tarjoaminen jokaiselle perheelle ei edes edellytä yksityisomistusta. Pyritään vain tarjoamaan jokaisen käyttöön auto, samoin kuin pyrittiin tarjoamaan jokaisen käyttöön asunto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että missä laajuudessa paikallisliikenne olisi tullut säilyttää? ... Kertokaa te nyt vastaavasti oma mielipiteenne.


Minun mielipiteeni on, että paikallisliikenteen olisi voinut vallan hyvin säilyttää siinä laajuudessa, missä se 1960-luvun alussa oli.

En ole asiaa tutkinut, mutta sen perusteella mitä tiedän, rohkenen epäillä, että se olisi ollut myös taloudellisesti mahdollista tai jopa edullisempaa kuin mitä tehtiin. Tehtiin vähän samalla tavalla kuin nytkin on tehty, eli suurella rahalla pantiin junakalusto uusiksi, mutta sitä yksipuolistettiin samanlaisessa "kiitojunalumossa" kuin nyt on "pendolinolumo". Ja vahna kalusto romutettiin kiireellä.

Sinun PNu esittämäsi maaltamuutto ei ole tyhjentänyt maaseutua eikä muita kaupunkeja kuin Helsingin. Se merkitsee sitä, että tarvitaan koko maan kattava liikenneverkko, eikä sen kustannus ole kiinni siitä, miten paljon tai vähän ihmisiä Helsingin ulkopuolella asuu. Periaatteessa kylän viimeistäkin asukasta varten on liikenneyhteys oltava. Paikallisjunayhteydet pitivät ihmiset sentään jotenkin kasassa, minkä ansiosta liikennetarpeiden hoito olisi ollut yhteiskunnalle halvempaa kuin rakentaa tiet jokaiselle hajamökille.

Paikallisjunakalustolla liikennöinti ei olisi käytännössä sen huonompaa kuin kaukojunillakaan. Kun itse opiskelin 1970-luvulla Tampereella, Sm1-junilla pääsi Helsingistä Tampereelle yhtä nopeasti kuin pikajunalla. Mutta Sm1 palveli koko radanvartta.

Suomi oli paikallisjunakaluston teknologiassa hyvällä mallilla. Dm7-kaluston modernisointi tai samoilla periaatteilla suunniteltu seuraaja olisi ollut juuri sitä, mikä nykyään Euroopassa menestyy. Karkeasti sanoen pikajunaliikennettä edullisemmin kustannuksin olisi voitu palvella myös ratojen varret ilman, että matka-ajat kaupunkien välillä olisivat olleet toteutuneita pikajunia pidempiä. Se olisi merkinnyt enemmän matkustajia ja enemmän tuloja enintään samoilla kustannuksilla.

Korostan, että en ole tätä laskenut saati tehnyt mittavaa tutkimusta asian todistamiseksi. Joten on tarpeetonta tiukata "tieteellisesti pätevää todistelua". Tämä on näkemykseni vastauksena PNu:n kysymykseen.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsinkiin vaan sitä on Karjaata, Riihimäkeä ja Lahtea myöten.


Toimivaa paikallisliikennettä on vain palvelemassa Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta. Yhteydet ja aikataulut ovat Helsinki-keskeisiä. Nykyisin on selvää, että Helsingin työssäkäyntialue ulottuu ainakin mainitsemiisi kaupunkeihin asti. Ainakin Riihimäkeä voidaan pitää selvästi Helsingin toiminnallisen kaupunkiseudun osana.

Etelä - Suomen lääniä riittää merkittävästi laajemmalle eli se käsittää Uudenmaan, Itä-Uudenmaan, Päijät-Hämeen, Kanta-Hämeen, Kymeenlaakson ja Etelä-Karjalan maakunnat.

Käsitteenä käsitetään Etelä-Suomeen "Ruuhka-Suomena" myös ainakin Tampereen ja Turun.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olet kuvannut täällä usein kuinka raskas raideliikenne on jopa tämän päivän pääkaupunkiseudullakin liian järeä liikennemuoto, joten epäilemättä ymmärrät ongelman Turun ja Tampereen osalta hyvin.


"Raskas raideliikenne" on Suomessa käytännössä se suunnittelutapa, jolla Helsingin metroa ja Pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisjunia on toteutettu (pitkä pysäkkiväli, erittäin korkeat kapasiteettitavoitteet, jne.)  

En muistaakseni ole koskaan suoranaisesti kritisoinut sitä, että pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne on modernisoitu 1960-70-luvun taitteessa.
Kirkkonummen, Riihimäen ja Martinlaakson ratojen sähköjunaliikennehän on Suomen paikallisjoukkoliikenteen parhaiten onnistunut sodan jälkeinen kehittämishanke mitattuna saavutetuilla matkustajamäärillä. Pääkaupunkiseudun sähköjunaliikenne on myös se liikennemuoto, josta olen oivaltanut paikallisen raideliikenteen ylivertaisuuden kulkumuotona.

Se, mikä minua korpeaa tässä keskustelussa, että virheellisellä politiikalla, tällainen kehittäminen evättiin muilta kaupunkiseuduilta, toisin kuin esimerkiksi Ruotsissa, Saksassa ja Norjassa.

On eri asia, että uusia ratoja ei välttämättä kannata toteuttaa samoilla parametreillä nykyisellä osaamisella.

Paikallisjunaliikennettä voi toteuttaa monella tavalla ja kalustolla, myös "kevyemmin".

Käytännössä voi sanoa, että sähköjunaliikenteen pilottiprojektina toteutettu Rantarata toteutettiin selvästi "kevyemmin" kuin muut rataosat. Saman tyyppinen modernisointi - jopa siten, että rata olisi ollut pääosin yksiraiteinen - olisi vallan hyvin voitu tehdä Turun ja Tampereen ympäristön radoilla jo 1960-70-luvun taitteessa.

Pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisjunaliikenteen modernisointiin kehitetyt Sm1 ja Sm2 - junat ovat käyneet myös kevyempään alueelliseen taajamajunaliikenteeseen aika laajalla alueella.

Saman tyyppisellä kalustolla olisi aivan hyvin voinut liikennöidä esimerkiksi sähköistettyjä ja modernisoituja Naantali - Turku - Paimio - Salo ja Turku - Loimaa - rataa tai Toijala - Tampere - Nokia ja Tampere - Orivesi - ratoja.

Itse asiassa, jos duo-optiota ei tarvita, Sm1 ja 2 voivat vielä osoittautuakin ko. liikenteessä käyttökelpoisiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun mielipiteeni on, että paikallisliikenteen olisi voinut vallan hyvin säilyttää siinä laajuudessa, missä se 1960-luvun alussa oli.
> [...]
> Sinun PNu esittämäsi maaltamuutto ei ole tyhjentänyt maaseutua eikä muita kaupunkeja kuin Helsingin. Se merkitsee sitä, että tarvitaan koko maan kattava liikenneverkko, eikä sen kustannus ole kiinni siitä, miten paljon tai vähän ihmisiä Helsingin ulkopuolella asuu. Periaatteessa kylän viimeistäkin asukasta varten on liikenneyhteys oltava. Paikallisjunayhteydet pitivät ihmiset sentään jotenkin kasassa, minkä ansiosta liikennetarpeiden hoito olisi ollut yhteiskunnalle halvempaa kuin rakentaa tiet jokaiselle hajamökille.


Tämä on kyllä totta. Sitä on niin ehdollistunut siihen ajatteluun, että lähes joka tönöön on oltava yhteiskunnan ylläpitämä asfalttitie ettei tule ajatelleeksi olisiko junayhteys sittenkin parempi ja edullisempi ylläpitää yhteiskunnan peruspalveluna. Ainakin olisi luotettavampi säällä kuin säällä.

Eikä voi välttää ajattelemasta kun öljy joskus loppuu, jos ei ole ajoissa kehitetty riittävän laajasti saatavilla olevaa korvaavaa energianlähdettä autoille, voi olla että paikallisjunaliikenteestä tulee vielä joskus uudelleen liikenteen runkoreitistö. Luin taannoin yhden (ehkä hieman ylipessimistisenkin?) opuksen jossa spekuloitiin jotain sen suuntaista, että maaseuturatikkareitit saattaisivat olla USA:n ainoa pelastus autoilun käytyä mahdottomaksi. Tuollaisia taajamien välisiä kevyitä ratojahan oli ennenvanhaan moni maa täynnänsä, pitkin maita ja mantuja, mutta sitten tuli auton aikakausi ja ne pikkuhiljaa kuihtuivat pois. Ehkä tuo on hieman äärimmäinen esimerkki, mutta sanoisin että aste-erot unohtaen aika periaatteessa työskentelee (sähkökäyttöisen) raideliikenteen eduksi ja polttomoottoripohjaista tieliikennettä vastaan.

Tosin verrattuna moneen muuhun Euroopan maahan, Suomen maaseudun asutuskäytännöt eivät tue kauhean hyvin minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä. Muistikuvani kouluajoilta on, että jo isojaossa jaettiin yhteismaat talojen kesken, ja talot rakennettiin suoraan kunkin talon maiden yhteyteen, mikä hajotti vanhat kylärakenteet. Keski-Euroopassa on pikemminkin ollut tyypillistä, että maaseudun asutus on keskittynyt kyliin, jolloin radan vetäminen kylän vierestä on tehnyt siitä samalla asemakylän. Toisaalta ei pidä tyrmätä kehitystä pelkän historian perusteella: olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää, miten maaseutua saisi elvytettyä keskittämällä vapaaehtoisuuden periaatteen mukaisesti asutusta vanhoihin (ja uusiin?) asemakyliin. Ei varmasti houkuttaisi kaikkia, mutta toisaalta parantuneet liikenneyhteydet voisivat houkutella osan asettumaan tällaisiin pienyhteisöihin oman pellonpientareen sijasta: maanviljelyshän ei ole maaseudulla enää kuin vähemmistön ammatti ja kun peltoja vuokraillaan naapureilta, eivät kaikki viljeltävät pellot ole enää suoraa jatkoa omalle aitanpolulle. Tosin nyt menen maaseutuasumisen kuvauksessa jo alueelle jota en tunne henkilökohtaisesti...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kukaan teistä ei ole tähän mennessä sanonut, että paikallisliikenne oli tarpeellista säästää vain muutamassa kaupungissa ja loppuosan (eli ehkä 90 % Lättähattujen junakilometreistä) saikin lopettaa.


Oma mielipiteeni on se, että kaikilla niillä radoilla, jotka palvelevat merkittäviä taajamia: siis myös asemakyliä, kirkonkyliä ja pikkukaupunkeja sekä tarjosivat niistä suorat yhteydet maakuntakeskuksiin ja suuriin kaupunkeihin, paikallisliikenne olisi tullut säilyttää ja sitä kehittää.

Tämä tarkottaa pääosaa päärataverkkoa sekä useita sivuratoja.

Mielestäni lakkautukset olivat perusteltuja vain seuraavissa tapauksissa:
- Rata palveli ensisijaisesti teollisuutta ja metsätaloutta
- Radan varressa oli vain hyvin pieniä taajamia.
- Rata tarjosi maantiehen verrattuna hyvin kiertävän yhteyden.

Tällaisia ratoja ei kovin monta ole ollut sillloin kun paikallisjunaliikennettä lakkautettiin. Nykyisin toki monet taajamat ovat taantuneet tai miltei kadonneet.

Nykyisinkin paikallisjunaliikenne voidaan palauttaa suurelle osalle rataverkkoa kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Mutta palataan siihen aiheeseen keväämmällä toisessa yhteydessä!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomen maaseudun asutuskäytännöt eivät tue kauhean hyvin minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä.


Kuntaliiton tilaston mukaan 82,3% suomalaisista asuu taajamissa (v. 2000).
Taajamassa on vähintään 200 asukasta korkeahkolla asukastiheydellä.

Nähdäkseni joukkoliikenne voidaan järjestää siten busseja ja paikallisjunia hyödyntäen, että se palvelee kaikkia Suomen taajamia, eli siis niitä 82,3% suomalaisista.

Karttaa tutkimalla käy nopeasti ilmi, että suuri osa Suomen taajamista on ratojen varressa. Ne jotka eivät ole, ovat vanhojen maanteiden varressa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuntaliiton tilaston mukaan 82,3% suomalaisista asuu taajamissa (v. 2000).
> Taajamassa on vähintään 200 asukasta korkeahkolla asukastiheydellä.
> 
> Nähdäkseni joukkoliikenne voidaan järjestää siten busseja ja paikallisjunia hyödyntäen, että se palvelee kaikkia Suomen taajamia, eli siis niitä 82,3% suomalaisista.
> 
> Karttaa tutkimalla käy nopeasti ilmi, että suuri osa Suomen taajamista on ratojen varressa. Ne jotka eivät ole, ovat vanhojen maanteiden varressa.


Kiitos tarkennksesta.  :Smile:   Oma pointtini maaseudusta ei oikeastaan tarkkaan ottaen koskenut noita maaseudun taajamia vaan haja-asutusta eli vain osaa maaseudusta. Historiallisesti Suomessa on käsittääkseni ollut suhteessa enemmän haja-asutusta kuin monessa muussa maassa, mutta liikenteellisesti on tietenkin sen parempi mitä enemmän asutus keskittyy kyliin/taajamiin, erityisesti niihin jotka ovat ratojen varsilla.

Työtä siinä kyllä on että saadaan kunnolliset joukkoliikennepalvelut kaikille, ja vielä tiedotettua niistä niin että ihmiset myös hahmottavat liikennepalvelut yhtenä kokonaisuutena. Joku jossain kommentoikin jo miten hankalaa on löytää yhteyksiä paikasta A paikkaan B, jos on vaihtoja liikennevälineestä toiseen ja/tai liikennöitsijältä toiselle.

----------


## petteri

> Muistikuvani kouluajoilta on, että jo isojaossa jaettiin yhteismaat talojen kesken, ja talot rakennettiin suoraan kunkin talon maiden yhteyteen, mikä hajotti vanhat kylärakenteet. Keski-Euroopassa on pikemminkin ollut tyypillistä, että maaseudun asutus on keskittynyt kyliin, jolloin radan vetäminen kylän vierestä on tehnyt siitä samalla asemakylän.


Suomessa on perinteisesti ollut vapaa rakennusoikeus ja nykyisinkin poikkeusluvalla saa rakentaa melkein mihin vaan.

Monessa Euroopan maassa haja-asutusalueille rakentaminen on kielletty. Taloja saa rakentaa vain kyliin ja kaupunkeihin eli kaava-alueille. Ei muualle.

Suomessa rakentamisen rajoittaminen vain kyliin ja kaupunkeihin ei vaikuta poliittisesti mahdolliselta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Työtä siinä kyllä on että saadaan kunnolliset joukkoliikennepalvelut.


Oma lähtökohtani on ollut jo pitkään, että Suomessa voidaan tuottaa joukkoliikennepalvelut taajamien asukkaille. Tämä koskee kaikkia taajamia, myös maaseutu- ja pikkukaupunkitaajamia.

Haja-asutusalueen asukkaille ei voi tuottaa joukkoliikennepalveluita. Heille voi toki tuottaa koululaiskuljetuksia, taksipalveluita ja jopa kimppataksipalveluita.

Keskeinen ongelma Suomessa on ollut se, että sillä, että haja-asutusalueelle pitää yrittää tarjota joukkoliikennettä, on tosiasiallisesti perusteltu sitä, että taajamien joukkoliikenteen tehokkaat järjestämistavat - kuten paikallisjunat - on kielletty.

Paikallisjunalla voidaan aina palvella radan varressa sijaitsevat taajamat. Useiden junayhteyksien lakkauttamisen tai silpomisen perusteena on ollut juuri haja-asutuksen palveleminen sillä kilpailevalla bussiyhteydellä.

----------


## PNu

> Turun seudulla alasajo aloitettiin ennen muuta maata, jo 1950-luvulla. Ainoan todella kaupunkimaisen palvelun, eli Turku - Naantali - liikenteen, joka kulki tunnin välein, VR pilasi jo tällöin poistamalla päivä- ja iltajunat joskus 1950-luvun lopulla (katson kotona aikataulusta).


Turkuun muuten sijoitettiin ensimmäiset Lättähatut loppuvuodesta 1958. Tähän hätään en löytänyt tarkkaa vuotta, koska Naatalin liikenne siirrettiin pääosin busseilla ajettavaksi mutta se on tapahtunut viimeistään 50-luvun puolivälissä. Tämä selittäneekin VR:n ratkaisun. Tietysti bussi on ollut taloudellinen ja matkustusmukavuudeltaankin korkeatasoinen vaihtoehto, kun junakalustosta tarjolla olivat vain kovapenkkinen höyryjuna tai loppuunajettu puukorinen moottorivaunu. Periaatteessa toki myös Dm3 tai Dm4 mutta tämän kaltaisen 110 km/h kulkevan pienikapasiteettisen vaunun sitominen kokopäiväisesti Naantalin liikenteeseen olisi ollut järjetöntä. Etenkin kun niille oli parempaakin käyttöä.

----------


## PNu

> Sinun PNu esittämäsi maaltamuutto ei ole tyhjentänyt maaseutua eikä muita kaupunkeja kuin Helsingin.


Olisit heti sanonut, että elät tuollaisen uskomuksen vallassa. Mielipiteesi paikallisliikenteestä alkoivat nyt näyttää paljon loogisemmilta.

----------


## PNu

> PNu:lle huomauttaisin, että vasemmiston samaistaminen "kommunismiksi"  tarkoittaa sitä, että ei tunne koko vuosien 1917/8 jälkeistä poliittista aatehistoriaa.


Kylläpäs alun perin puolikeveäksi heitoksi tarkoittamani kommentti näyttääkin herättävän intohimoja. Ei tosin luvalla sanoen kovin paljon yllätä, että otitte sen haudanvakavasti. Mitäs jos kuitenkin palattaisiin taas junaliikenteen pariin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisit heti sanonut, että elät tuollaisen uskomuksen vallassa.


Antero muotoili lauseensa huonosti.

Mutta olennainen pointti, jota PNu ei huomioi on tämä.

Maaltamuutto vähensi maaseudun väestöä, mutta ei _tyhjentänyt_ maaseutua, varsinkaan sen taajamia väestöstä. 

Maaltamuutto ei vähentänyt juurikaan pikkukaupunkien väestöä. Muuttoliike pikkukaupungeista suuriin kaupunkeihin on tapahtunut enemmän 1980-luvun lopulta 2000-luvulle. Se ei kuitenkaan ole _tyhjentänyt_ pikkukaupunkeja.

Maaltamuutto ei myöskään tyhjentänyt muita suuria ja keskisuuria kaupunkeja, päin vastoin, se kasvatti niiden väkimäärää paljon.

Maaseudun taajamissa ja pikkukaupungeissa asuu edelleen merkittävä määrä väestöä. Myös tälle väestölle on toteutettava hyvät joukkoliikennepalvelut. Paikallisjunaliikenne on tähän nyt käyttämätön mahdollisuus. 

Paikallisjunaliikenne myös varmasti vähentäisi tarvetta muuttaa työn tai opiskelupaikan vuoksi pois maaseututaajamasta tai pikkukaupungista, jos sillä voisi kulkea työ- ja opiskelumatkoja. Nykyisin maaseututaajamat ja pikkukaupugit taantuvat myös Oulun, Turun jaTampereen läheisyydessä sellaisten ratojen varressa, jonne voitaisiin järjestää paikallisjunaliikenne.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kylläpäs alun perin puolikeveäksi heitoksi tarkoittamani kommentti näyttääkin herättävän intohimoja.


Keskustelu tuosta sivupolusta kannattaakin lopettaa tähän.

Pointti oli vain se, että poliittisiin ideologioihin ei kannata lätkiä yleistyksiä ja mielipiteitä, jotka eivät niihin kuulu. 

En itse ole sosiaalidemokraatti enkä kommunisti, tunnen vain näiden poliittisten liikkeiden historiaa siinä missä tunnen myös keskustan, kokoomuksen ja RKP:n historiaa.

Joukkoliikenteen osalta puolueiden linjaukset ovat sekä historiallisesti että nykykäytännössä osoittautuneet toisiksi, kuin kevyt stereotypia antaa olettaa.

----------


## PNu

> Maaltamuutto vähensi maaseudun väestöä, mutta ei _tyhjentänyt_ maaseutua, varsinkaan sen taajamia väestöstä. 
> 
> Maaltamuutto ei vähentänyt juurikaan pikkukaupunkien väestöä.


Kyllähän maaseudulle mummot ja kesäasukkaat jäivät mutta se ei paljon auta, kun suurin osa lapsista ja työikäisistä eli juuri niitä liikennepalveluitakin eniten käyttävistä ihmisistä lähti pois.

Mitä taas tulee pienempiin kaupunkeihin niin aika monessa niistä juna pysähtyy edelleen.

----------


## petteri

> Maaseudun taajamissa ja pikkukaupungeissa asuu edelleen merkittävä määrä väestöä. Myös tälle väestölle on toteutettava hyvät joukkoliikennepalvelut. Paikallisjunaliikenne on tähän nyt käyttämätön mahdollisuus.


Minä en usko, että paikallisella joukkoliikenteellä on koululaiskuljetuksia lukuunottamatta merkittävää kysyntää pikkukaupungeissa ja taajamissa, jotka eivät ole isojen kaupunkien pendelöintialueilla.

Palvelut ja työpaikat ovat niin hajaantuneet, ettei joukkoliikenteelle saada kuin yksittäisiä matkustajia työ- ja palvelumatkoilla. Kun kuljetetaan muutamaa henkilöä, henkilöauto on joustavin kulkuväline. Kun kaikkien työssäkäyvien pitää kuitenkin ylläpitää auto, ei joukkoliikenteelle jää kuin koululaiskuljetukset. 

Ne harvat, jotka eivät halua käyttää autoa, muuttakoon kaupunkiin kävelymatkan päähän työpaikasta/palveluista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> kun suurin osa lapsista ja työikäisistä eli juuri niitä liikennepalveluitakin eniten käyttävistä ihmisistä lähti pois.


Tämä riippuu hyvin paljon mistä alueista puhutaan. Junayhteydet poistettiin usealta asemalta myös Etelä- ja Länsi-Suomessa, jossa maaseutukaan ei ole tyhjentynyt samassa määrin kuin Pohjois- ja Itä-Suomessa.




> Mitä taas tulee pienempiin kaupunkeihin niin aika monessa niistä juna pysähtyy edelleen.


Mutta hyvin monesta joko pysähdykset tai koko junayhteys on lakkautettu.

Koko henkilöjunayhteys on lakkautettu mm:
- Raumalta
- Haminalta
- Heinolalta
- Uudeltakaupungilta, Raisiolta ja Naantalilta
- Äänekoskelta ja Suolahdelta
- Pääosalta Pohjanlahden rannikkokaupunkeja (jotka toki olivat hankalien pistoraiteiden päässä)

Jatkuvasti uhanalaisina ovat mm:
- Hangon ja Tammisaaren paikallisjunat
- Kotkan paikallisjunat
- Kemijärven junat
- Nurmeksen ja Lieksan paikallisjunat
- Haapamäen ratojen yhteydet

Lisäksi esimerkiksi seuraavat taajamat ovat voimakkaasti kasvaneet ja kehittyneet kaupunkimaiseen suuntaan sinä aikana, kun niillä ei ole ollut paikallisjunayhteyksiä:
- Aura
- Littoinen, Piikkiö, Paimio ja Halikko

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä en usko, että paikallisella joukkoliikenteellä on koululaiskuljetuksia lukuunottamatta merkittävää kysyntää pikkukaupungeissa ja taajamissa, jotka eivät ole isojen kaupunkien pendelöintialueilla.


Ehkä muotoilin asiani hiukan epäselvästi.

Tarkoitin sitä, että joukkoliikennepalvelut pitää tuottaa taajamien asukkaille.

Pienissä kylissä ja kaupungeissa _sisäistä_ paikallista joukkoliikennettä ei usein kannata toteuttaa, koska kävely ja pyöräily ovat nopeampia vaihtoehtoja. Tämä on toki täysin tapauskohtaista ja riippuu paikallisista olosuhteista. Esimerkiksi Loimaalla on jo selvä kysyntä paikalliselle sisäiselle joukkoliikenteelle Loimaan kaupunkikeskustan ja Hirvikosken välillä, ja reitillä onkin tarjonta noin 16 vuoroa päivässä.

Sen sijaan taajamien välinen paikallinen joukkoliikenne esimerkiksi kylästä tai pikkukaupungista toiseen tai maakuntakeskukseen on yleensä pakkokin järjestää yhteiskunnan kannalta välttämättömien kuljetusten takia, ja myös sekä työ- että palvelumatoja on paljon.

Jos taajamat ovat radan varressa, nopein ja usein edullisin vaihtoehto toteuttaa yhteys on paikallisjuna.

Nykyisin monien pienten taajamien sekä palvelut että työpaikat ovat siirtyneet läheiseen kaupunkimaisempaan keskukseen, ja useissa kunnissa on varsinkin kuntaliitosten jälkeen useita taajamia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisit heti sanonut, että elät tuollaisen uskomuksen vallassa. Mielipiteesi paikallisliikenteestä alkoivat nyt näyttää paljon loogisemmilta.


Menee jo saivartelun puolelle.

Tyhjä tarkoittaa, ettei asu ketään. Kirjoitin viestissäni hyvin selkeästi, mikä ero liikenteen näkökulmasta on väestön vähentymisellä ja autioitumisella (= paikka muuttuu tyhjäksi ihmisistä).

Mutta kerrataan vielä, kun vaikuttaa olevan vaikea ymmärtää: Liikenteen näkökulmasta merkittävää on viime kädessä vain se, asuuko jossain edes yksi ihminen vai ei ketään. Sitä yhtäkin varten on ylläpidettävä yhteys.

Yhteiskunnan ja ympäristön kannalta on eduksi, mitä enemmän käyttäjiä yhteydellä on. Siksi sellainen yhdyskuntarakenne on parempi, jossa rakentaminen, asuminen ja muut toiminnot ovat keskittyneinä kuin täysin hajallaan.

Maaseudulla tai jotain raja-arvoa suurempien keskittymien kuten kaupunkien tai kylien ulkopuolella asuvan väestön määrän väheneminen ei vähennä liikenneverkosta aiheutuvia kustannuksia. Vasta tyhjeneminen vähentää, koska silloin liikenneyhteys voidaan sulkea.

Tiedän kyllä, että sanaa "tyhjeneminen" käytetään kun tarkoitetaan tosiasiassa vähenemistä. Asiallisessa keskustelussa sanoilla on kuitenkin niiden todellinen merkitys.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen lopettaminen ei tyhjentänyt mitään Suomen osaa, ei siihen edes pyritty. Se vaan pakotti omalta osaltaan henkilöauton käyttöön, mikä tekee elämän hankalammaksi ja kalliimmaksi. Ja mahdottomaksi yli puolelle väestöstä, eli sille osalle joka ei liiku henkilöautolla kuljettajana.




> Ne harvat, jotka eivät halua käyttää autoa, muuttakoon kaupunkiin kävelymatkan päähän työpaikasta/palveluista.


Tämä pakkosijoittaminen on tietenkin yksi asenne. Tosin minusta aika vieras suomalaiselle yhteiskunnalle. Onhan maaliskuussa hyvä tilaisuus kokeilla, minkälaista kannatusta tuolla ajattelulla saa. Minä en missään tapauksessa  kannata tuollaista.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Koko henkilöjunayhteys on lakkautettu mm:
> - Raumalta
> - Haminalta
> - Heinolalta
> - Uudeltakaupungilta, Raisiolta ja Naantalilta
> - Äänekoskelta ja Suolahdelta
> - Pääosalta Pohjanlahden rannikkokaupunkeja (jotka toki olivat hankalien pistoraiteiden päässä)


Juu. En usko, että näihin kannattaa matkustajaliikennettä junilla harjoittaa. Uudenkaupungin suunta on ehkä poikkeus mutta sieltä liikenne lakkautettiinkin viimeisenä ja johtui varmasti osaltaan myös sopivan kaluston puutteesta. Muutamissa yllä mainituissa tapauksissa on henkilöliikenteen lakkauttamiseen mitä ilmeisimmin vaikuttanut myös ratojen huono kunto.




> Jatkuvasti uhanalaisina ovat mm:
> - Hangon ja Tammisaaren paikallisjunat
> - Kotkan paikallisjunat
> - Kemijärven junat
> - Nurmeksen ja Lieksan paikallisjunat
> - Haapamäen ratojen yhteydet


Tämä uhanalaisuushan on vain jokavuotinen näytelmä, jolla yritetään kinuta lisää rahaa junaliikenteen hoitoon. Ehkä järkevän laajuisen henkilöliikenteen rajat menevätkin suunnilleen tässä, koska nämä yhteydet on lopettamisuhkailuista huolimatta jatkuvasti ajettu.




> Lisäksi esimerkiksi seuraavat taajamat ovat voimakkaasti kasvaneet ja kehittyneet kaupunkimaiseen suuntaan sinä aikana, kun niillä ei ole ollut paikallisjunayhteyksiä:
> - Aura
> - Littoinen, Piikkiö, Paimio ja Halikko


Eli eivät olleet kaupunkimaisia vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun paikallisliikenne lopetettiin. Tämä siihen epäilemättä olikin osasyynä. Toinen syy oli rantaradan huono kunto.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Juu. En usko, että näihin kannattaa matkustajaliikennettä junilla harjoittaa.


Ainakaan Rauman, Äänekosken-Suolahden ja Heinolan osalta en ole samaa mieltä.

Rauma ja Äänekosken seutu ovat vaatineet yhteyksiä takaisin. 

Raumalle kyse on lähinnä haluttomuudesta järkevään tekniseen ratkaisuun (Sm-kalustolla liikennöitävä junarunko jaetaan Kokemäellä kuten porkkanat ja lättäjunat aikanaan). 

Äänekosken suunnalla kyse on vain siitä, että kerran lakkautettua ei haluta palauttaa. Yhdyskuntarakenne tukisi hyvin paikallisjunaa.




> Tämä uhanalaisuushan on vain jokavuotinen näytelmä, jolla yritetään kinuta lisää rahaa junaliikenteen hoitoon.


Kyllä uhanalaisuus on jatkuvasti aika konkreettinen, kun yhtä Dm12 tai Sm1/2 yksikköä varten vaaditaan tukea miljoona euroa vuodessa.

Pääkaupunkiseudun junaliikenteestä voidaan laskea, että varsinkaan yhden Sm1:n liikennöinti ei voi maksaa edes 60% siitä, mitä pelkkä tuki Kotka-Kouvolasta on.




> Eli eivät olleet kaupunkimaisia vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun paikallisliikenne lopetettiin.


Asia ei ole näin. Paikallisliikenne eli viimeiset kaksi työläisvuoroa lakkautettiin vasta 1979.

Liittoinen, Piikkiö, Paimio ja Halikko olivat historiallisestikin varsin suuria maaseututaajamia (jo ennen sotia). Taajamiin rakennettiin myös koko 1960- ja 70-luvun.

Sen sijaan se on totta, että vasta 1980-90-2000-luvun kehitys on tehnyt niistä selvästi suurempia ja kaupunkimaisempia kuin useista pikkukaupungeista ja taajamista, joissa juna pysähtyy.

----------


## PNu

> Mutta kerrataan vielä, kun vaikuttaa olevan vaikea ymmärtää: Liikenteen näkökulmasta merkittävää on viime kädessä vain se, asuuko jossain edes yksi ihminen vai ei ketään. Sitä yhtäkin varten on ylläpidettävä yhteys.


Voiko näkökantasi tiivistää niin, ettei junavuoroa saa mielestäsi lakkauttaa, jos sille löytyy yksikin mahdollinen käyttäjä? Jos ei voi niin en ymmärrä, miten nollan ja yhden ihmisen välisen käsite-eron pohtiminen millään tavalla liittyy paikallisjunaliikenteen kannattavuuteen.

----------


## PNu

> Rauma ja Äänekosken seutu ovat vaatineet yhteyksiä takaisin.


Tottakai vaativat. Se on sikäläisille poliitikoille suoranainen velvollisuuskin. Pelkkä vaatimus ei vaan kerro mitään siitä, olisiko liikenne oikeasti kannattavaa.




> Raumalle kyse on lähinnä haluttomuudesta järkevään tekniseen ratkaisuun (Sm-kalustolla liikennöitävä junarunko jaetaan Kokemäellä kuten porkkanat ja lättäjunat aikanaan).


Poriin matkustavat tuskin ilahtuisivat, jos siniset vaunut vaihdettaisiin Sm-junaan. Oletan, että tarkoitit tässä Sm1- ja Sm2-junia etkä Sm3:sta tai Sm4:sta.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Petteri Kortelainen
> 
> 
> 
> Ne harvat, jotka eivät halua käyttää autoa, muuttakoon kaupunkiin kävelymatkan päähän työpaikasta/palveluista.
> 
> 
> Tämä pakkosijoittaminen on tietenkin yksi asenne. Tosin minusta aika vieras suomalaiselle yhteiskunnalle. Onhan maaliskuussa hyvä tilaisuus kokeilla, minkälaista kannatusta tuolla ajattelulla saa. Minä en missään tapauksessa  kannata tuollaista.


Ei tuossa ole kyse mistään pakkosijoittamisesta vaan käytännön realiteetista. Suuri osa Suomea on niin harvasti asuttua, ettei joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto. Jos haluat asua metsässä, hanki auto. Jos et halua käyttää autoa, voit usein (pikku)kaupungissa asua kävelymatkan päässä työpaikasta ja palveluista. 

Ja ekologisesti paras vaihtoehtohan on, että liikennettä tulee mahdollisimman vähän. Ihmisiä pitäisi kannustaa muuttamaan mahdollisimman lähelle työpaikkoja ja palveluita. Nyt mm. työmatkavähennys kannustaa pitkiin matkoihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voiko näkökantasi tiivistää niin, ettei junavuoroa saa mielestäsi lakkauttaa, jos sille löytyy yksikin mahdollinen käyttäjä? Jos ei voi niin en ymmärrä, miten nollan ja yhden ihmisen välisen käsite-eron pohtiminen millään tavalla liittyy paikallisjunaliikenteen kannattavuuteen.


Et ehkä ole ymmärtänyt, mitä olen kirjoittanut. Tai mitä Janihyvärinen kirjoitti viestini perusteella.

Ennen autoilun aikaa asuttiin asemakylässä, josta joukkoliikenne palveli asiointia tai työssäkäyntiä. Sinänsä on sama, onko joukkoliikenne juna vai bussi, sillä kun joukkoliikenteen palvelu lakkaa, on pakko kulkea autolla.

Petterin ajatuksen mukaan autottomien on ollut pakko muuttaa pois sinne, minne se joukkoliikenne ennen teki mahdolliseksi matkustaa. Mutta se ei tyhjennä sitä asemakylääkään niin kauan kun yksikin auton omistaja siellä asuu.

Ja kun siellä se yksikin auto asuu, sinne pitää ylläpitää tietä. Se on kalliimpaa asukasta kohden kuin että yhden sijasta asuisi monta.

Toisin sanoen, yhdyskuntarakenne on haja-asutuksena kalliimpi kuin joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva rakenne, jossa esimerkiksi asemakylässä asuu monta ihmistä. Jos on 200 ihmistä asemakylässä, niille on yksi asema ja yksi tie. 200 ihmiselle haja-asutuksessa tarvitaan 200 tietä - vaikka kaikilla on oma auto.

Asemakylän tapauksessa asemalla pysähtyvän paikallisjunan lopettaminen johtaa väestön vähenemiseen asemakylässä, mutta ei asemakylän _tyhjenemiseen_. Yhteiskunnalle tämä kehitys tulee kalliimmaksi kuin edeltänyt tilanne. On halvempi ylläpitää se paikallisjunaliikenne kuin ylläpitää 200 asukkaalle erilliset tiet. Sillä tavalla "_nollan ja yhden ihmisen välisen käsite-eron pohtiminen millään tavalla liittyy paikallisjunaliikenteen kannattavuuteen_."

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Petterin ajatuksen mukaan autottomien on ollut pakko muuttaa pois sinne, minne se joukkoliikenne ennen teki mahdolliseksi matkustaa. Mutta se ei tyhjennä sitä asemakylääkään niin kauan kun yksikin auton omistaja siellä asuu.


Vaikka muuttoliikettäkin on ollut (vanhusten muuttaminen kaupunkeihin/isompiin taajamiin), aika pitkältä kehitys on edennyt niin, etteivät autottomat ole enää vuosikymmeniin asettuneet asumaan kaupunkien ulkopuolelle. Autoton elämähän on aika tuskaista, jos kauppoja ja muita palveluita(harrastukset jne.) ei ole kävelymatkan päässä. Pelkkä joukkoliikenneyhteys töihin/opiskelupaikkaan/palveluihin ei nykyään riitä.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin seudulla autottomat pakkautuvat kantakaupunkiin ja aluekeskuksiin, joissa palvelut löytyvät oven edestä. Pienemmissä kaupungeissa autottomat asuvat usein keskusta-alueilla.

Autoton elämänmuoto on merkittävälle osalle ihmisistä houkutteleva vain kun palvelut ovat kävelyetäisyydellä. Töihin tai opiskelupaikkaan voi vielä matkustaakin joukkoliikenteellä, mutta jos kauppaa, kuntosalia ja ravintolaa ei löydy kävelymatkan päästä, maksukykyiset ihmiset ostavat auton.

Kun uusia autottomia ihmisiä ei ole pitkään aikaan asettunut harvemmin asutuille ja huonojen palvelujen seuduille joukkoliikennepalveluiden uuskäyttäjien määrä on noilla alueilla romahtanut. Samalla elintason noustessa entistä useammalla on ollut varaa siirtyä joukkoliikenteestä auton käyttöön. Autolla kaupat ja palvelut ovat ihan eri tavalla saavutettavissa kuin joukkoliikenteellä.

Loput autottomat ihmiset ovat sitten (usein vanhuusiässä) muuttaneet haja-asutusalueilta tai pikkutaajamista kaupunkeihin tai kuolleet pois.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> [...] etteivät autottomat ole enää vuosikymmeniin asettuneet asumaan kaupunkien ulkopuolelle. Autoton elämähän on aika tuskaista, jos kauppoja ja muita palveluita(harrastukset jne.) ei ole kävelymatkan päässä. Pelkkä joukkoliikenneyhteys töihin/opiskelupaikkaan/palveluihin ei nykyään riitä.
> 
> Helsingin seudulla autottomat pakkautuvat kantakaupunkiin ja aluekeskuksiin, joissa palvelut löytyvät oven edestä. Pienemmissä kaupungeissa autottomat asuvat usein keskusta-alueilla.


<Retorinen kysymys> Miksiköhän...? </Retorinen kysymys>

Meillä on auto, joten en ole autoton. En kuitenkaan pidä ajamisesta ja kammoan ajatusta asumisesta paikassa, jossa olisin vain auton varassa. Asumme tällä hetkellä Länsi-Tampereella ja jos haluan kulkea autolla töihin keskustan tuntumaan, matka-aika (mukaan lukien lenkki vaimon työpaikan kautta) on ruuhka-aikaan ehkä 40 min, joskin käytännössä kuljen joko bussilla tai mahdollisuuksien mukaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, jos olen autolla liikkeellä.

Hypoteettisesti ajatellen, edullisemman asumisen vuoksi (=reilusti lisäneliöitä samaan hintaan) ei olisi ollenkaan mahdoton ajatus asettua asumaan esim. Oriveden asemakylään, edellyttäen että paikallisjunatarjonta olisi riittävän tiheää (esim. kerran 30 minuutissa tai useammin) ja palvelisi myös iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin kattavasti (=mahdollistaisi esim. reissun myöhäiselokuviin Tampereelle lauantai-iltana ja takaisin). Matka-aika Tampereelle olisi jotain 25 minuuttia, ja asemalta kävelisin työpaikalle alle 15 minuuttiin, jolloin saisin vielä terveellistä liikuntaakin päivittäin. Ruokaostokset voisi tehdä Stockmannin Herkussa paluumatkalla töistä kotiin, jos ei Oriveden asemakylän Siwa jaksa innostaa. Tässä kuviossa auto on tasan yhtä tarpeellinen tai tarpeeton kuin Länsi-Tampereella asuessa, ja sitäpaitsi säästöillä jotka saataisiin autosta luopumisella (vakuutus, huollot, bensiini yms.) ajaisi helposti taksilla ne pakolliset asiointimatkat jotka eivät julkisella liikenteellä onnistuisi.

Esimerkki oli tietysti hypoteettinen, enkä ole muuttamassa Orivedelle näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, mutta se osoittanee kuitenkin sen, että homma toimii ihan OK periaatteessa. Jos joukkoliikenneyhteydet (käytännössä nopeuden vuoksi paikallisjuna) olisivat riittävän tasokkaat, Orivesi olisi täysin samanveroinen asumispaikka kuin eräät osat Tampereen kaupunkia. Kyse on vain siitä, ollaanko henkisesti vanhojen ajattelumallien vankeja vai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoton elämänmuoto on merkittävälle osalle ihmisistä houkutteleva vain kun palvelut ovat kävelyetäisyydellä.


Aivan. Eikä itse asiassa houkutteleva, vaan mahdollinen. Jolloin joukkoliikenteen lopettamisesta tai sen perustamatta jättämisestä seuraa, ettei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin hankkia auto.




> Kun uusia autottomia ihmisiä ei ole pitkään aikaan asettunut harvemmin asutuille ja huonojen palvelujen seuduille joukkoliikennepalveluiden uuskäyttäjien määrä on noilla alueilla romahtanut.


No kuinka autoton voisi edes asettua asumaan sinne, missä ei ole palveluita! Tästähän juuri on kyse. Ei auton suosio ole kiinni vain siitä, ettei kukaan halua käyttää joukkoliikennettä, vaan siitä, että ihmiset on pakotettu käyttämään autoa. Esimerkiksi lopettamalla paikallisjunaliikenne Suomesta (lukuunottamatta pk-seutua).




> Samalla elintason noustessa entistä useammalla on ollut varaa siirtyä joukkoliikenteestä auton käyttöön.


Auto ei vuosikausiin ole ollut elintasokysymys, vaan kaikille ajokortti-ikäisille mahdollinen valinta - ellei auton hankinta ole ollut pakko. Kuten se on pakoksi monessa tapauksessa tehty.




> Loput autottomat ihmiset ovat sitten (usein vanhuusiässä) muuttaneet haja-asutusalueilta tai pikkutaajamista kaupunkeihin tai kuolleet pois.


No tämä se onkin hienosti sanottu: osta auto tai kuole!

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Toisin sanoen, yhdyskuntarakenne on haja-asutuksena kalliimpi kuin joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva rakenne, jossa esimerkiksi asemakylässä asuu monta ihmistä. Jos on 200 ihmistä asemakylässä, niille on yksi asema ja yksi tie. 200 ihmiselle haja-asutuksessa tarvitaan 200 tietä - vaikka kaikilla on oma auto.


Jos eläisimme mielikuvitusmaailmassa, jossa kaikilla noilla 200:lla ihmisellä on tarvetta liikkua asemakylästä vain yhteen ilmansuuntaan ja vain tiettyinä kellonaikoina niin väitteesi ehkä pätisi. Maaseudullakin asuvat ihmiset haluavat kuitenkin oikeasti liikkua oman mielensä mukaan eivätkä rautatieoperaattorin aikataulusuunnittelijan mielen mukaan. Siksi liikennemuodon joustavuus ratkaisee. Kun tieverkon laajuus on Suomessa noin 450000 km ja rataverkon noin 5700 km niin peli on selvä. Ei rautateiden paikallisliikenteen tappioon tämän suurempia ihmettelyitä tarvita.

----------


## petteri

> No kuinka autoton voisi edes asettua asumaan sinne, missä ei ole palveluita! Tästähän juuri on kyse. Ei auton suosio ole kiinni vain siitä, ettei kukaan halua käyttää joukkoliikennettä, vaan siitä, että ihmiset on pakotettu käyttämään autoa. Esimerkiksi lopettamalla paikallisjunaliikenne Suomesta (lukuunottamatta pk-seutua).


On kuitenkin muistettava, että nykyaikaisen yhteiskunnan erikoistuneet palvelut vaativat paljon käyttäjiä. Ei niitä pystytä ylläpitämään pienelle asiakaskunnalle.

Aikaisemmin ruokakauppa oli pieni putiikki, nykyisin market. Pelkkä putiikki riitti aikaisemmin ihmisille ruokakaupaksi, nyt pitää joka kaupassa olla Stockmannin herkun 80-luvun valikoima.

Aikaisemmin harrastukset olivat metsästystä, kalastusta, marjastusta, hiihtoa, puhdetöitä jne. Noita voi harrastaa missä vaan. Nyt pitää olla kuntosalia, jumppaa, lätkämatsia jne.

Ihmisen liikkumisen tarpeet ovat elintason nousun myötä myös moninkertaistuneet. Aikaisemmin riitti yhteys muutaman kerran päivässä. Nyt kotoa pitäisi joukkoliikenteellä päästä ihmisten ilmoille ja takaisin joka päivä 7-23 puolen tunnin välein ja suunnilleen kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin. Tämä tietysti sillä edellytyksellä, etteivät tarpeellisimmat palvelut ole valmiiksi kävelyetäisyydellä.

----------


## PNu

> Hypoteettisesti ajatellen, edullisemman asumisen vuoksi (=reilusti lisäneliöitä samaan hintaan) ei olisi ollenkaan mahdoton ajatus asettua asumaan esim. Oriveden asemakylään, edellyttäen että paikallisjunatarjonta olisi riittävän tiheää (esim. kerran 30 minuutissa tai useammin) ja palvelisi myös iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin kattavasti (=mahdollistaisi esim. reissun myöhäiselokuviin Tampereelle lauantai-iltana ja takaisin).


Nyt lähestyt asian ydintä eli tunnustat itsekin, että vuorovälin pitäisi olla 30 min luokkaa tai vähemmän. Valitettavasti vain tämän kaltaiseen tarjontaan ei ollut 60-luvulla mahdollisuuksia kuin Helsingissä. Useimmilla radoilla oli pakko tyytyä 3-5 junapariin päivässä. Ymmärtänet siis hyvin, ettei paikallisliikenteellä ollut mitään menestymisen mahdollisuuksia, kun henkilöautojen tuonti vapautui.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt lähestyt asian ydintä eli tunnustat itsekin, että vuorovälin pitäisi olla 30 min luokkaa tai vähemmän. Valitettavasti vain tämän kaltaiseen tarjontaan ei ollut 60-luvulla mahdollisuuksia kuin Helsingissä. Useimmilla radoilla oli pakko tyytyä 3-5 junapariin päivässä. Ymmärtänet siis hyvin, ettei paikallisliikenteellä ollut mitään menestymisen mahdollisuuksia, kun henkilöautojen tuonti vapautui.


Väittäisin että suurten kaupunkien ympäristössä tähän olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia, varsinkin jos olisi kaavoitettu oikein, ja toisaalta olisi kaavoitettu jos yhteydet olisivat olleet taattuja.

Tarkkaan ottaen tuo määrittelemäni vuoroväli olisi se, jolla itse melko varmasti suostuisin preferoimaan junaa. Eri puolilla Suomea voi olla erilaisia olosuhteita. Jollain pienellä ja syrjäisellä paikkakunnalla harvempikin vuoroväli voi toimia elämänlankana suurelle populaatiolle ihmisiä. Se ei tarkoita, että kaikki voisivat luopua autosta samantien -- niin tiheää vuoroväliä ja kattavaa reittitarjontaa tuskin onkaan, joka kaikille kelpaisi.

Jos ajatellaan Kemijärven yhteyksiä, jopa vain kerran päivässä toimiva yhteys voi olla hyvin tärkeä, jos se toimii pääsynä valtakunnan rataverkon yhteystarjontaan.

----------


## petteri

> Eri puolilla Suomea voi olla erilaisia olosuhteita. Jollain pienellä ja syrjäisellä paikkakunnalla harvempikin vuoroväli voi toimia elämänlankana suurelle populaatiolle ihmisiä.


Tuollaisilla paikkakunnilla on jo lähes kaikilla autot elämänlankana. Autottomat ovat lapsia, nuoria tai vanhuksia. 

Harvemmin asutuille alueille halutaan joukkoliikennettä, kutsutaksi/pikkubussi järjestelmät ovat paljon rautatieliikennettä parempi vaihtoehto. Asema palvelee kuitenkin vain aika pientä aluetta. Merkittävä osa vanhuksista liikkuu huonosti eikä pelkkä juna paljon auta. Kutsujoukkoliikenne kotiovelta kaupunkiin ja takaisin on toimivampi vaihtoehto.

Minusta harvaanasuttujen seutujen joukkoliikenteessä pitää panostaa kutsujoukkoliikenteeseen, jotta edes jonkinlainen palvelutaso voidaan ylläpitää. Paikallisjunat ovat yleensä liian raskaita ratkaisuja. Kutsuliikenne kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle voisi houkutella työssäkäyviäkin.

Nykyaikainen tietotekniikka tekee mahdollseksi kutsupohjaisesti hallita paljon ohuempia matkustajavirtoja kuin aikaisemmin. Toki kustannukset kasvavat, mutta lienevät kuitenkin yksityisautoilua matalammat. Eikä paikallisjunien tai bussien kuljettaminen muutamalla matkustajalla ole sekään ilmaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos eläisimme mielikuvitusmaailmassa, jossa kaikilla noilla 200:lla ihmisellä on tarvetta liikkua asemakylästä vain yhteen ilmansuuntaan ja vain tiettyinä kellonaikoina niin väitteesi ehkä pätisi.


Miten selität tuon mielikuvitusmaailman olleen totta siihen asti, kunnes tämä maa täytettiin autoilla? Silloin, kun aineellinen elintaso oli huonompi ja liikkumismahdollisuudet heikommat kuin nykyään, ei kukaan valittanut, ettei ole varaa pitää yllä liikennepalveluita ja kaikkia muitakin palveluita joka puolella maata.

On varsin ristiriitaista, että samaan aikaan kun kehitys luo yhä parempia edellytyksiä myös asumiseen missä haluaa, käytännössä se valinnan vapaus vain kaventuu.




> Kun tieverkon laajuus on Suomessa noin 450000 km ja rataverkon noin 5700 km niin peli on selvä. Ei rautateiden paikallisliikenteen tappioon tämän suurempia ihmettelyitä tarvita.


Ja edustamallasi ajattelutavalla tuo 450.000 km ei riitä tieverkoksi mutta rataverkosta sopisi hävittää puolet pois.

Mihin tuo 450.000 km tieverkkoa muuten edes tarvitaan, kun yli 80 % asuu taajamisssa? Tehdäänpä triviaali ajatusleikki. Suomessa on 5 miljoonaa ihmistä. Noin 2 miljoonaa asuu suurehkoissa taajamissa. Oletetaan, että loput on enempi vähempi hajallaan. Jos ne loput asuisivat 3 km välein radanvarressa, niin joka asemakylässä olisi 1500 asukasta.

Rautatieverkon ja paikallisjunaliikenteen elinvoimaisuudelle ei tämän mutkikkaampaa selitystä tarvita.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuollaisilla paikkakunnilla on jo lähes kaikilla autot elämänlankana. Autottomat ovat lapsia, nuoria tai vanhuksia. 
> 
> Jos tuollaisille alueille halutaan joukkoliikennettä, kutsutaksi/pikkubussi järjestelmät ovat paljon rautatieliikennettä parempi vaihtoehto. Asema palvelee kuitenkin vain aika pientä aluetta. Merkittävä on vanhukssta liikkuu huonosti eikä pelkkä juna paljon auta. Kutsujoukkoliikenne kotiovelta kaupunkiin ja takaisin on toimivampi vaihtoehto.


Jos halutaan, että aikuisväestön on käytännössä pakko myös jatkossa omistaa auto per henkilö, niin tämä argumentointi on kiistämätön. Samalla se marginalisoi joukkoliikenteen vain erityisryhmien käyttöön, sosiaalipalveluksi. (Toki vanhuksille pitää järjestää omat erilliset kyyditykset silloin kun ne ovat tarpeen.)

Käytännössä tämä on resepti vaihtoehdottomuudelle: jos et aja, et ole olemassa. Entä jos sairaus tai onnettomuus saa aikaan ajokyvyn tilapäisen tai pysyvän heikkenemisen? Jääkö ihminen oman onnensa nojaan vai pitääkö anoa talousvaikeuksissa kituvalta kunnalta kuljetuspalvelua sosiaalisin perustein? Entä mitä vaikuttaa polttoaineen hinnan jatkuva nousu tästä eteenpäin?

Muiden kuin vanhusten osalta etäisyys asemalle ei välttämättä ole akuutti ongelma, koska puhe oli joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä taajamiin, ja pienet taajamat taas yleensä ovat kohtuullisen kompakteja kokonaisuuksia joissa pääsee jalkaisin nopeasti perille. Haja-asutusalueet ovat sitten asia erikseen. Joukkoliikenneyhteyksien vilkastama taajama olisi sitäpaitsi hyvä sijaintipaikka myös kaupallisille palveluille.

Otan (Tampereen läheisyydestä huolimatta) jälleen esimerkiksi Oriveden joka on vanhempieni kesämokkipaikkakuntana tuttu: asemakylässä on Siwa, ja voisi olla muitakin kauppoja (kuten ennenvanhaan olikin) jos henkilöliikennettä olisi enemmän. Sen sijaan 9-tien varteen on kehittynyt ABC-aseman yhteyteen jonkinlainen kauppakeskus (käytännössä pieni S-market), jonne olisi hengenvaarallista yrittää päästä muutoin kuin 9-tien kautta: sinne ei tietääkseni ole mitään kevyen liikenteen yhteyttä tai julkista liikennettä. Tämä on esimerkki pakkoautoistumisesta. Ongelma tietysti on, että Oriveden keskusta on mäen toisella puolella, kaukana asemakylästä, mutta sinne onkin suunnitteilla erillinen junaseisake, joten toiminnallisesti kyseessä olisi kaksi erillistä taajamaa. Pointti on, että ei ole luonnonlaki että palvelut sijoittuvat isojen teiden varsille taajamien ulkopuolelle: jos on riittävästi tahtoa kehittää olemassaolevia taajamia ja niiden palveluvalikoimaa, se onnistuu kyllä tiettyyn rajaan asti.

----------


## petteri

> Miten selität tuon mielikuvitusmaailman olleen totta siihen asti, kunnes tämä maa täytettiin autoilla? Silloin, kun aineellinen elintaso oli huonompi ja liikkumismahdollisuudet heikommat kuin nykyään, ei kukaan valittanut, ettei ole varaa pitää yllä liikennepalveluita ja kaikkia muitakin palveluita joka puolella maata.


Maailma on muuttunut. Aikaisemmin ihmiset olivat nykymittapuun niin köyhiä, ettei heillä ollut varaa liikkua. Ja jos juna kulki joskus oltiin tyytyväisiä, kun ei tarvinnut patikoida tai liftata. Jos nyt oli varaa junakyytiin.

Jos johonkin suuntaan ei ollut joukkoliikennettä ja patikkamatka oli pitkä, mentiin tien varteen, pysäytettiin auto tai hevoskyyti ja pyydettiin kyytiä. Matkanteko oli hidasta ja varsin epävarmaa.

Aikaisemmin harrastukset olivat metsästystä, kalastusta, marjastusta, hiihtoa, puhdetöitä jne. Noita voi harrastaa missä vaan. Myös työ asemakylissäkin usein perustui maa- ja metsätalouteen tai niiden palveluihin. Tai sitten kuljetuspalveluihin. Osassa perheistä  joku perheenjäsenistä kävi kaupungissa  töissä, mutta se oli harvinaista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri ja PNu harrastavat suosikkiharrastustaan eli olkiukkeli - logiikkaa. Sen sijaan että kumottaisiin asia-argumentti, keksitään kuvitteellinen argumentti joka kumotaan.

Todettakoon muutama asia, joita ei voi olettaakaan toteutuvan:
Taajaman määritelmä (200 asukasta) mainittiin lähinnä sen erottamiseksi, että varsinaiselle haja-asutukselle ei voi joukkoliikennettä järjestää lainkaan. Pienillekin taajamille voidaan, jos ne sijaitsevat sopivasti teiden tai rautateiden varressa. Suurin osa pienistäkin taajamista on suurempia kuin 200 asukasta. Tyypilliset maalaiskunnan keskustaajamat ovat välillä noin 1000 - 5000 asukasta.Kaikista luuloista huolimatta matkatarpeet eivät sijaitse "mihin ja milloin vain." Työ ja koulu alkavat edelleen säännönmukaisin ajoin, vaikka joustoa on toki tullut. Asiointi suuntautuu yleensä hierarkisesti kylä -> kuntakeskus/pikkukaupunki -> maakuntakeskus -> suuri tai keskisuuri kaupunki. Ihmiset eivät valvo 24/7 vaan lähinnä välillä 6-24.Ihmiset, jotka asuvat maaseudulla ja pikkutaajamissa, asuvat siellä joko ammattinsa, perheen tai omistamansa asunnon takia tai siksi, että eivät tarvitse suurten kaupunkien palvelutarjontaa kuin harvoin. Harvat heistä kaipaavat päivittäin suurkaupungin palvelutarjontaa.Kylien ruokakaupoissa ei toki kaivata Stockan valikoimaa, vaan asiallinen perustarjonta riittää. Olosuhteista riippuen asiallisen lähikaupan, josta saa kaikki päivittäistavarat väestöpohjaksi riittää 2000 - 4000 asukasta. Kylässä, jossa ei ole hypermarkettien kilpailua, väestöpohjatarve on pienempi.Vaihtoehto 3-5 vuorolle ei suoraan ole 30 min vuoroväli eli noin 32 vuoroa. Välillä on vaihtoehtoja. Esim 8 vuoroa (2 h vuoroväli) ja 16 vuoroa (1 h vuoroväli).




> Minusta harvaanasuttujen seutujen joukkoliikenteessä pitää panostaa kutsujoukkoliikenteeseen, jotta edes jonkinlainen palvelutaso voidaan ylläpitää. Paikallisjunat ovat yleensä liian raskaita ratkaisuja.


Tässä on nyt selkeä ajatusvirhe.

Suomessa taajamat sijaitsevat yleensä ketjuina maantien tai rautatien varressa.

Maantietä tai rautatietä kulkeva paikallisjuna tai -bussi voi palvella useita taajamia.

Asetetaanpa vertailuun Petterin malli ja Mikon malli esimerkissä.

Rautatien varressa on taajamaketju. Sen päässä on pikkukaupunki ja varressa viisi kylää. Päässä on maakuntakeskus.

Aamun "ruuhkavuoroon" maakuntakeskukseen on pikkukaupungista 50 lähtijää ja joka kylästä 5.

Vaihtoehdot: 

Petterin mallissa pikkukaupungista lähtee maakuntakeskukseen täysi bussi, johon kylien asukkaat eivät mahdu.

Joka kylästä lähtee kutsutaksi, johon mahtuu 5 henkilöä.

Tarvitaan bussi + kuljettaja + 5 kutsutaksia + 5 kuljettajaa.

Mikon mallissa pikkukaupungista lähtee maakuntakeskukseen paikallisjuna. Junaan nousee pikkukaupungissa 50 henkilöä ja joka kylästä 5 henkilöä.

Tarvitaan kiskobussi + kuljettaja.

Kumpikohan tulee edullisemmaksi? Vihje: bussi- ja taksiliikenteessä kuljettajakustannukset ovat 70% kokonaismenoista.

Toisekseen tulee huomioida realiteetit. Petterin mallissa todellisuudessa puolet ihmisistä päättää ajaa autolla joukkoliikenteen sijaan. Toki silloin kylistä mahtuu mukaan, mutta joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä putoaa 75:stä alle 40:een.

----------


## PNu

> Väittäisin että suurten kaupunkien ympäristössä tähän olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia, varsinkin jos olisi kaavoitettu oikein, ja toisaalta olisi kaavoitettu jos yhteydet olisivat olleet taattuja.


Sekä lisäksi, jos radat suurten kaupunkien ympäristöissä olisivat olleet kaksiraiteisia, sähköistettyjä, suojastettuja ja hyvässä kunnossa. Tampereella nämä ehdot alkoivat täyttyä 90-luvun puolivälin aikoihin. Turussa ne eivät oikein täyty vieläkään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On kuitenkin muistettava, että nykyaikaisen yhteiskunnan erikoistuneet palvelut vaativat paljon käyttäjiä. Ei niitä pystytä ylläpitämään pienelle asiakaskunnalle.
> 
> Aikaisemmin ruokakauppa oli pieni putiikki, nykyisin market. Pelkkä putiikki riitti aikaisemmin ihmisille ruokakaupaksi, nyt pitää joka kaupassa olla Stockmannin herkun 80-luvun valikoima.


Tämä ei yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa. Kaupan liiketoiminnan näkökulmasta yksittäisen liikkeen koolla ei ole ylärajaa. Mitä suurempi yksikkö, sen pienemmät ovat kaupan maksamat kulut asiakasta kohden. Esimerkiksi kuljetuskustannukset sekä hävikki siirtyvät asiakkaan maksettaviksi.

Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta asia on päin vastoin. Kun lasketaan keittiön pöydällä olevan maitopurkin kustannus - laskemalla yhteen mitä siitä on maksettu erittelemättä sitä, kuka maksoi - maitopurkki tulee sitä kalliimmaksi, mitä suuremmasta kaupasta eli mitä etäämmältä se on siihen pöydälle haettu.

Syksyllä uutisoitiin tutkimusta kaupan kannattavuuden kehityksestä. Ja todettiin, että kannattavuuden kehitys on perustunut siihen, että kauppa on onnistunut siirtämään kustannuksensa asiakkaalle.

Siksi toiseksi kaupan koko ei ole parantuvan valikoiman tae. Samaa tavaraa on tarjolla vain leveämpinä hyllyinä. Kaupan tavoite on jatkuvasti supistaa valikoimaa - tosin optimoinnin nimikkeellä, se ei kuulosta yhtä pahalta. Ja toisaalta, ihmisten kulutustottumukset keskittyvät varsin suppeaan valikoimaan. Pieni lähikauppa kykenee helposti kattamaan oman asiakskuntansa haluaman valikoiman, ja vain harvemmin tarvittavat erikoistuotteet täytyy hakea esim. kaupungin keskustan erikoismyymälöistä - kuten nykyäänkin.




> Ihmisen liikkumisen tarpeet ovat elintason nousun myötä myös moninkertaistuneet. Aikaisemmin riitti yhteys muutaman kerran päivässä. Nyt kotoa pitäisi joukkoliikenteellä päästä ihmisten ilmoille ja takaisin joka päivä 7-23 puolen tunnin välein ja suunnilleen kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin. Tämä tietysti sillä edellytyksellä, etteivät tarpeellisimmat palvelut ole valmiiksi kävelyetäisyydellä.


Höpinää. Tutustu vaikka henkilöliikennetutkimukseen (löytyy netistä) tai Helsingin tilastoihin liikkumistottumuksista.

1960-luvulta päivittäinen matkamäärä on noussut karkeasti kahdesta kolmeen. Nousu on tullut ryhmään asiointi ja kulkumuotoon henkilöauto. Tämä kertoo ja se johtuu yhdyskuntarakenteen muutoksesta joukkoliikenne- ja kävely-yhdyskunnasta autoiluyhdyskuntaan.

Kun kävelyetäisyydellä olleet palvelut on hävitetty ja joukkoliikennettä tietoisesti heikennetty, asiointi on pakko hoitaa erillisenä matkana ja autolla eikä esim. kotimatkan yhteydessä, kuten Janihyvärinen omassa viestissään kuvaili.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sekä lisäksi, jos radat suurten kaupunkien ympäristöissä olisivat olleet kaksiraiteisia, sähköistettyjä, suojastettuja ja hyvässä kunnossa. Tampereella nämä ehdot alkoivat täyttyä 90-luvun puolivälin aikoihin. Turussa ne eivät oikein täyty vieläkään.


Mutta ajettiinhan siellä paikallisliikennettä ennenkin...

Tason nosto olisi mahdollisesti vaatinut investointeja, mutta sopii kysyä esimerkiksi, miten investoinnit olisivat jakautuneet jos Hervanta olisikin sijoitettu ratavarteen eikä olisi tarvittu yhtä järeää nelikaistaista Hervannan valtaväylää joka periaatteessa halkoo tyhjiä peltoja kilometritolkulla (jos ajatellaan tien rakentamishetken tilannetta, nykyisinhän siellä-täällä on jo täydennysrakennettu) noustakseen sitten kanjonin yli johtavalle valtavalle sillalle. Mikä on loppusumma jos ajatellaan että tuo tie olisi korvattu sopivasti sijoitetulla lisäraiteella? (Tosin Hervanta olisi silloin pitänyt mahdollisesti sijoittaa jonnekin naapurikunnan puolelle, joten irrationaaliset kuntarajat ja kuntien kaavoitusperiaatteet saattavat myös haitata.)

En oikein sitäpaitsi ymmärrä viittauksia siihen, että ennen 90-luvun puoliväliä Tampereen rataympäristö olisi ollut täysin retuperällä. Jos näin oli (mistä en osaa lausua kommenttia, kun en ole asiantuntija), niin sittenkin se todistaisi vain sen puolesta, että investoinnit tapahtuivat suhteettoman yksipuolisesti Helsingin seudulle. Ja täytyy muistaa historiallinen perspektiivi: jos kulunvalvontaa pidetään nykyisin täysin pakollisena edellytyksenä paikallisjunaliikennöinnille, näin ei taatusti ollut vielä edes 80/90-luvun vaihteessa. Vaatimustaso kehittyy ja nykypäivän vaatimustaso on huono peruste kun selitetään miksi joskus ei tehty jotain toisin kuin tehtiin.

----------


## PNu

> Miten selität tuon mielikuvitusmaailman olleen totta siihen asti, kunnes tämä maa täytettiin autoilla?


No sehän oli totta vain siksi, ettei ihmisillä ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa. Henkilöautojen tuonnin vapautuessa ihmiset ryntäsivät autokauppaan, joten ilmiselvästi he halusivat pois moisesta mielikuvitusmaailmasta.




> Silloin, kun aineellinen elintaso oli huonompi ja liikkumismahdollisuudet heikommat kuin nykyään, ei kukaan valittanut, ettei ole varaa pitää yllä liikennepalveluita ja kaikkia muitakin palveluita joka puolella maata.


No sinähän olet täällä valittanut esimerkiksi metron liityntäliikenteen surkeutta. On niin kamalaa, kun joskus voi joutua odottamaan liityntäbussia 10 min. Kun sinulle ei tämä taso kelpaa niin miksi ihmeessä maaseudulla asuville pitäisi kelvata 3-8 tunnin vuoroväli?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maailma on muuttunut. Aikaisemmin ihmiset olivat nykymittapuun niin köyhiä, ettei heillä ollut varaa liikkua. Ja jos juna kulki joskus oltiin tyytyväisiä, kun ei tarvinnut patikoida tai liftata.


Köyhiä, kyllä. Heillä oli kaikkea sitä, mistä nykyihminen haaveilee ja murehtii, kun siihen ei ole varaa. Eikä heidän tarvinnut liikkua.

Aineellinen elintaso, rahallinen varallisuus ja elämän laatu eivät ole samat asiat. En pidä itseäni vähemmän köyhänä sen vuoksi, että omistan auton, koska kaupungissa asumisesta huolimatta on vaikea tulla toimeen ilman autoa.

Varallisuudesta on hyötyä ja iloa vain siltä osalta, jonka käytöstä voi päättää itse ja jonka käyttämiseen on aikaa. Ajasta voi miettiä esim. sitä, että meillä on kyllä 5-päiväinen työviikko, mutta silti vain yksi päivä viikossa vapaata. Koska kuudes päivä on asiointipäivä. Silloin lähdetään - pakosta - retkelle ostoparatiisiin.

Minkähän tähden muuten joukkoliikennettä rakastavat sveitsiläiset ovat hyvin varakkaita. Tai vähemmän köyhiä kuin me?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tutustu vaikka henkilöliikennetutkimukseen (löytyy netistä) tai Helsingin tilastoihin liikkumistottumuksista.
> 
> 1960-luvulta päivittäinen matkamäärä on noussut karkeasti kahdesta kolmeen. Nousu on tullut ryhmään asiointi ja kulkumuotoon henkilöauto.


Vuodesta 1960 henkilöliikenteen suorite on noin 5,5 -kertaistunut.

Lähde: http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/10730.PDF

----------


## lamarjam

Ehkä tässä pitäisi myös ajatella tulevaisuuden tilannetta kun ei järkevää joukkoliikennettä saada pienemmille paikkakunnille järjestettyä kuin vasta pitkän ajan kuluttua.

Pitäisi muistaa, että vaikka joukkoliikennepalvelut kehittyisivät, eivät silti kaikki luopuisi työmatkojen ajamisesta autolla. Eli, en usko että ylläpidettävien teiden määrä vähenisi paljoakaan, ehkä teiden kunnon ei kuitenkaan tarvi olla niin hyvä.

Toisaalta, eikös vanhuksien määrä tule tulevaisuudessa yhä nousemaan, ja sen takia myös joukkoliikenteen potentiaali maaseututaajamissa? (Toisaalta tulevaisuudessa vanhuksetkin varmaan käyttävät autoa, kun ei enää ole pelkoa moottoriajoneuvoja kohtaan!?)

Ennusteiden mukaan myös keskisuurten kaupunkien ja paikoin pikkukaupunkien asukasluku tulee nousemaan, sekä suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien lähistöllä olevien haja-asutusalueiden ja taajamien.  Tästä on kai hyötyä juuri julkiselle liikenteelle. Eli semmoisten kaupunkien, kuten esim. Rauman tai Äänekosken(/Suolahden) paikallisjunaliikenne voisi hyvinkin olla kannattavaa.

----------


## PNu

> Mutta ajettiinhan siellä paikallisliikennettä ennenkin...


Ajettiin ja huomattavan pitkin vuorovälein sekä hitailla aikatauluilla.




> En oikein sitäpaitsi ymmärrä viittauksia siihen, että ennen 90-luvun puoliväliä Tampereen rataympäristö olisi ollut täysin retuperällä.


Tarkoitin mm. sitä, että sähköistys valmistui Tampereen ja Oriveden välille muistaakseni syksyllä 1994 ja Tampereen ja Nokian välille loppuvuodesta 1997. Siten Helsingin kaltainen (korkeatasoinen) paikallisliikenne sähkömoottorijunilla olisi ollut mahdollistakin vasta verrattain lyhyen ajan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vuodesta 1960 henkilöliikenteen suorite on noin 5,5 -kertaistunut.
> 
> Lähde: http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/10730.PDF


Eiköhän tuo kerro vain, että työ- ja asiointimatkat autolla ovat venyneet moninkertaisiksi. Henkilöautoilun suorite näyttää noin 10-kertaistuneen kun juna- ja bussiliikenne ovat noin 1,5-kertaistuneet (ja lentoliikenne on 13-kertaistunut). Moni on vaihtanut julkisista omaan autoon, mutta myös keskimääräiset kilometrit ovat varmasti kasvaneet. Ei ihmisten vuorokaudessa ole tuntien määrä kasvanut (pikemminkin käytettävissä olevien tuntien määrä on vähentynyt kun palkattomat ylityöt ovat yleistyneet ja TV-ohjelmien tarjonta moninkertaistunut) joten olisikin ihme, jos matkustamiskertojen määrä kasvaisi tällaista luokkaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitin mm. sitä, että sähköistys valmistui Tampereen ja Oriveden välille muistaakseni syksyllä 1994 ja Tampereen ja Nokian välille loppuvuodesta 1997. Siten Helsingin kaltainen (korkeatasoinen) paikallisliikenne sähkömoottorijunilla olisi ollut mahdollistakin vasta verrattain lyhyen ajan.


Kuten sanottu, minusta tämä todistaa vain siitä etteivät investoinnit suuntautuneet Tampereelle. Budjettipäätös, ei luonnonlaki tai vastaava ulkoa tuleva rajoite.

Vaikka periaatteessa sähköllä liikennöinti onkin kannatettavin tapa, asiakkaan näkökulmasta ei liene eroa kulkeeko juna sähköllä vai dieselillä. Uudet kiskobussit ovat ihan näpsäkän oloisia vaikken ole sellaisella vielä matkustanutkaan itse. Ei kai voida sanoa, että kun kerran liikennöinti sähköllä oli mahdotonta kun ei ollut lankoja, niin ihan turha olisi ollut dieselilläkään ajella? Kyllä moderniakin diesel-kalustoa olisi saatu jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, kunhan olisi hankittu.

----------


## PNu

> Petteri ja PNu harrastavat suosikkiharrastustaan eli olkiukkeli - logiikkaa. Sen sijaan että kumottaisiin asia-argumentti, keksitään kuvitteellinen argumentti joka kumotaan.


Minä en tee tätä ainakaan tahallani. Tässä on vain sellainen ongelma, että teidän kirjoituksenne ovat usein loputtoman pitkiä, joten niistä on välillä vaikea poimia nopeasti mikä se keskeisin argumenttinne on. Kehottaisin kirjoittamaan hieman lyhyemmin niin ehkä vastauskin kohdistuisi useammin siihen kirjoituksen osaan, johon sitä itse toivoisitte.

----------


## PNu

> Kuten sanottu, minusta tämä todistaa vain siitä etteivät investoinnit suuntautuneet Tampereelle. Budjettipäätös, ei luonnonlaki tai vastaava ulkoa tuleva rajoite.


Jaa. Tamperelaiset hyötyivät epäilemättä paljon Paranon ja Jämsänkosken oikoradoista, joten mielestäni sillä suunnalla ei ratarahojen suhteen missään paitsiossa oltu. Mutta kai muuallekin saa joskus investoida? Esim. pääratojen sähköistykset Ouluun, Iisalmeen ja Joensuuhun valmistuivat niinkin myöhään kuin 1983, 1984 ja 1988. Mielestäni nämä olivat ehdottomasti tärkeämpiä kehittämishankkeita kuin Tampereen tai Turun paikallisliikenne.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Yhden asian (= autoilun lisääminen joukkoliikennettä karsien) liike on mestari keksimään selityksiä. Usein tuntuu myös siltä, että rationalisoinnin nimissä luovutaan ajattelemattomasti monista toimivista liikennejärjestelmistä. Syynä lienee monessa tapauksessa tarkoitushakuisesti ja lyhytnäköisesti laadittujen laskelmien markkinointi ainoina oikeina.

Olen itse helsinkiläinen liikenteen sekakäyttäjä (sekä joukkoliikennettä että omaa autoa käyttävä). Nykyisin on monesti pakko kulkea autolla, jos tahtoo käväistä sellaisissa maaseutukylissä, joihin vielä minunkin elinaikanani on päässyt jopa hyviksi kehuttavilla bussi- tai junayhteyksillä.

En minä eivätkä muut satunnaiset stadilaismatkaajat ole ainoita omilla autoillaan kulkevia - myös kylien elinvoiman kannalta tarpeellinen hyötyliikenne on onnistuttu hajauttamaan kulkevaksi omilla autoillaan. Taitaa olla tänä päivänä valitettavan monelle päättäjälle olla mielikuvitusmaailmaa (tai ei edes sitä, kun historiaakaan ei tunneta) esimerkiksi postin ja pienten tavaralähetysten, jopa kyläkauppojen tavaratäydennysten kulkeminen (posti)linja-auton kyydissä. Pahimmillaan joka nippeli kuskataan eri autolla.

Aikataulunmukaisen liikenteen säännöllisyys ei palvele ainoastaan matkustajia, vaan myös tavarankuljetustarpeita. Todellinen vaihtoehto ei ole tilata koko kontillista kamaa, kun kappaletavaraliikennettä ei ole. Eikä tilata erikseen kutsukuljetusta jokaisen tarpeen ilmetessä. Kyllä pienikin taajama pysyisi paremmin hengissä aikataulutetun liikenteen kuin monimutkaista koneistoa vaativan kutsutaksisysteemin avulla.

Eikä tämä ole tietenkään vain maantieliikenteen ongelma. Käytännössähän rautateillämmekin on kappaletavaraliikenne ajettu alas ja keskitytty ei vaunukuorma- vaan kokojunakuljetuksiin. Sitä paitsi matkustajajunissakin entisinä aikoina hyvin toiminut pikkukassia järeämmän matkatavaran kuljettaminen on muisto vain.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jaa. Tamperelaiset hyötyivät epäilemättä paljon Paranon ja Jämsänkosken oikoradoista, joten mielestäni sillä suunnalla ei ratarahojen suhteen missään paitsiossa oltu. Mutta kai muuallekin saa joskus investoida? Esim. pääratojen sähköistykset Ouluun, Iisalmeen ja Joensuuhun valmistuivat niinkin myöhään kuin 1983, 1984 ja 1988. Mielestäni nämä olivat ehdottomasti tärkeämpiä kehittämishankkeita kuin Tampereen tai Turun paikallisliikenne.


Ko. oikaisut auttoivat kylläkin varmaan paljon enemmän Seinäjoella, Vaasassa, Jyväskylässä, Oulussa jne. kuin Tampereella. Tampereelta matkustetaan enemmän Helsinkiin kuin ko. suuntiin. Tosin tamperelaisnäkökulmasta katsoen VR on vienyt tämänkin logiikan ääripisteeseensä jättämällä aikatauluissa huomioimatta sujuvat päiväyhteydet Ouluun ja takaisin, ja muistini mukaan aamuyhteydet myös Jyväskylän suuntaan ovat luvattoman heikot. Ei voi myöskään kaikin osin kehua Tampere-Turku -välin yhteyksiä vaikka frekvenssi onkin parempi kuin muihin suuntiin Helsinkiä lukuunottamatta.

En kyseenalaista sähköistyksiä muualle, tarvitaanhan mainittuja yhteyksiä. Mutta miksi pitää asettaa juuri nämä kaksi asiaa vastakkain? Kiistatonta lienee, että paikallisjunaliikenteen investoinnit kohdistuivat 100 %:sesti Helsinkiin. Sitäpaitsi toteuttamattoman hankkeen kannattavuutta ja yhteiskunnallisia vaikutuksia on vaikea täysin luotettavasti verrata toteutuneisiin hankkeisiin. Mistä tiedämme miten tärkeää paikallisliikenteen luominen olisi ollut kun sitä ei tehty?

----------


## vompatti

> Nyt pitää joka kaupassa olla Stockmannin herkun 80-luvun valikoima.


Millaisissa kaupoissa sinä oikein käyt? Minun käsittääkseni Stockmannin Herkusta sai 1980-luvulla varsin tuoretta kalaa, jota nykyisin ei saa mistään maaseutukaupasta. Suomessa taitaa olla jopa kymmenen tuhannen asukkaan kaupunkeja, joiden kaupoissa ei missään ole kunnollista kala- ja lihatiskiä.

Minä kävin tänään kahdessa lappeenrantalaisessa marketissa katsomassa ihmisten ostoksia. Myydyintä artikkelia, mäyräkoiraa, ei 1980-luvulla saanut edes Stockmannilta. _Suomalaisten_ ihmisten ruokiin riittäisi R-kioskin valikoimat ja lajitelmat. Suomessa asuvat ulkomaalaiset tuntuvat haluavan ruokia, joita ei saa edes Stockmannilta.

En usko, että ihmiset lähtevät kilometrien päähän suuriin kauppoihin lajitelmien ja valikoimien vuoksi. Jokin kuitenkin saa miljoonat suomalaiset automatkalle näihin hehtaarihalleihin, joissa ruoka saattaa maksaa jopa enemmän kuin lähikaupassa (lähde: kaverin tekemä vertailu Lappeenrannan Citymarketin ja keskustassa olevan K-Supermarketin välillä)!

----------


## Antero Alku

> No sinähän olet täällä valittanut esimerkiksi metron liityntäliikenteen surkeutta. On niin kamalaa, kun joskus voi joutua odottamaan liityntäbussia 10 min. Kun sinulle ei tämä taso kelpaa niin miksi ihmeessä maaseudulla asuville pitäisi kelvata 3-8 tunnin vuoroväli?


Liityntäliikenteen toiminta Helsingissä ei liity koko Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteeseen. Mutta vastaan silti.

Tietenkin olen tyytymätön joukkoliikenteen palvelutason heikentämiseen ja huonoihin järjestelyihin, joilla ei edes säästetä kustannuksia. Etenkin kun tiedän, että liikenteen voisi järjestää kunnolla. Jopa tämän liityntäliikenteenkin voisi järjestää huomattavasti paremmin toimivaksi, mutta sitäkään ei osata, ymmärretä tai haluta tehdä. Vaan asenne on samanlainen kuin sinulla: tyydy osaasi, älä valita.

Ilmeisesti sinusta on oikein jakaa kurjuuttaa heikentämällä palveluita sielläkin missä ne voisivat toimia hyvin. Koska sillä tavalla ei tunnu niin pahalta se, että jossain on vielä huonommin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuodesta 1960 henkilöliikenteen suorite on noin 5,5 -kertaistunut.
> Lähde: http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/10730.PDF


Henkilöliikenteen kokonaissuorite ja matkojen määrä henkilöä kohden ovat aivan eri asiat. Kokonaissuorite kasvaa esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että väestö kasvaa.

Suomessa yksittäinen ihminen käyttää ajastaan noin 1,2 tuntia päivässä liikkumiseen. Hän liikkuu pääasiassa kävellen, pyörällä, joukkoliikenteessä tai autolla. Liikuttu matka riippuu siitä, millä matka tehdään. Ne on tilastoitu erikseen kultakin kulkutavalta. Keskimäärin autolla tehtiin 32 km matkaa henkeä kohden vuorokaudessa, joukkoliikenteellä 6,1. Kaikkiaan vuorokaudessa liikuttiin 42 km.

Henkeä kohden liikenteeseen käytetty aika tai matka ei edes voi 5,5-kertaistua, sillä vuorokausi ei pitene eikä ihmisen vuorokaudessa töihin, vapaa-aikaan ja nukkumiseen käyttämät ajat juuri voi muuttua.

Tiedot ovat Valtakunnallisesta henkilöliikennetutkimuksesta, jonka jo aiemmin sanoin löytyvän Internetistä. Osoite on tässä ( http://www.hlt.fi/ ), jos sitä ei itse löydä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Toki matkojen lukumäärä ja kokonaissuorite ovat eri asia. Liikennesuorite/hlö on kasvanut 60-luvulta noin 4,5-kertaiseksi.

Matkoja voidaan mitä matkojen lukumäärällä, matka-ajalla tai kuljetulla matkalla. Se, että ihmisten liikkumisen määrä liikennesuoritteena per henkilö on kasvanut noin 4,5-kertaiseksi vaikuttaa erittäin paljon tarvittaviin liikenneratkaisuihin. 

Kun asukkaan "liikennesuoritekysyntä" on paljon suurempi kuin 60-luvulla, sen tyydyttäminen on myös vaativampaa.

Minusta olisi erittäin toivottavaa, että joukkoliikenteen kehittämishankkeilla pystyttäisiin saamaan ainakin alueellisesti muutakin kuin marginaalista muutosta eri liikennemuotojen jakaumaan liikennesuoritteena mitattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki matkojen lukumäärä ja kokonaissuorite ovat eri asia. Liikennesuorite/hlö on kasvanut 60-luvulta noin 4,5-kertaiseksi.
> 
> Matkoja voidaan mitä matkojen lukumäärällä, matka-ajalla tai kuljetulla matkalla. Se, että ihmisten liikkumisen määrä liikennesuoritteena per henkilö on kasvanut noin 4,5-kertaiseksi vaikuttaa erittäin paljon tarvittaviin liikenneratkaisuihin.


Oletetaan argumentoinnin vuoksi, että liikennesuorite per hlö on jotenkin järkevästi mitaten todella 4,5-kertaistunut. Tämä ei kerro miksi se on tapahtunut. Eivät ihmiset huvikseen liiku entistä pidempiä matkoja. Osin kyse on siitä, että palvelut ovat hajaantuneet lähiympäristöstä kehäteiden varsille, siitä tulee reippaasti lisää kilometrejä. Jonkin verran voi olla uusia palveluita/harrastuksia, joiden perässä kuljetaan, mutta tämä ei selitä kaikkea. Osa puolestaan selittyy sillä, että kun yhteydet (tiet tai junayhteydet) ovat parantuneet, on haluttu asettua kauemmas työpaikasta asumaan väljemmin ja edullisemmin. Tai toisesta näkökulmasta (erityisesti Helsingin seudulla): asuntojen hinnat ovat nousseet niin koviksi ja työpaikat keskittyneet niin voimakkaasti, että on pakko kulkea kauempaa töissä, kun rahat eivät riitä asua lähempänä.

Suomeksi sanottuna on virhetulkinta päätellä, että kun liikennesuorite on kasvanut, tämä todellakin on se mitä ihmiset haluavat.

P.S. Vompatin kommentti tuoreesta kalasta oli osuva. Eivät hypermarketit pääsääntöisesti tarjoa jotain niin ihmeellisen laajaa valikoimaa, ettei sitä pystyisi yhtä hyvin tarjoamaan huomattavasti pienemmällä neliömäärällä. Stockan Herkussa on parempi valikoima kuin yhdessäkään marketissa Suomessa ikinä vaikka neliöitä on suhteessa vaatimattomasti (tosin myynti neliötä kohti lienee varsin terveellä tasolla). Kuten aiemmin olen kertonut, esim. Ranskassa Monoprix-ketju on varsin hyvässä vedossa: perustavat uusia liikkeitä kaupunkien keskustoihin ja muhin keskeisiin paikkoihin, ja ne eivät ole hehtaarihalleja vaan aika kompakteja pieniä liikkeitä joissa on suomalaisittain katsoen käsittämättömän hyvä valikoima (peittoaa jopa Stockan, eikä vain valikoimalla vaan myös hinnalla ja laadulla) ja neliöt hypertehokkaassa käytössä (kapeat käytävät, hyllyt taajaan täytetty).

----------


## Harri Turunen

Olen mielenkiinnolla seurannut käytyä keskustelua. Paljoltihan näitä samoja asioita täällä on ennenkin pyöritelty (kuten moni on viestissään maininnutkin), mutta kyllä lisäkeskustelu on asioita selventänytkin. Varmaankin olemme kaikki samaa mieltä, että asutuksen keskittyminen kaupunkeihin on johtunut pääosin maatalouden tehostumisesta. Useimmat keskustelijoista lienevät sitä mieltä, ettei joukkoliikenne hajaseutualueilla voi olla kannattavaa (paitsi siltä osin kuin kylien ja kaupunkien välisillä linjoilla olevat pysäkit keräävät väkeä). Sen sijaan erimielisyyttä lienee siitä, onko yhteiskunnan ylipäätään mielekästä järjestää joukkoliikennetta hajaseutualueille. Toinen erimielisyyden alue on selvästi myös kuinka joukkoliikenne tulisi järjestää isoimpien kaupunkiseutujen ulkopuolella; osa laittaisi reippaasti vähäliikenteisiä ratoja kierrätykseen, sikäli kuin radalla ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisesti järkevää tavaraliikennettä, kun taas toiset näkisivät yhteiskunnalle mielekkääksi satsata runsaastikin pienempienkien kuntien lähiliikenteen kehittämiseen ajatuksella että tarjonta luo kysyntää.

Joukkoliikenteen historiasta en paljoa muuta tiedä kuin mitä täältä ja nuoruudessa junista kertovista kirjoista olen lukenut, joten käytyyn keskusteluun en siltä osin enempää puutu. Erityisen kiintoisaa on kuitenkin pohtia, kuinka jatkossa kannattaisi menetellä ja mitkä seikat tällä hetkellä rajoittavat joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä.

Kehityksen rajoitteita:
- VR:n henkilöliikennemonopoli
- konduktööripakko
- henkilöliikenteen luvanvaraisuus ja lupien jakojärjestelmä
- väylien rahoitusmekanismi
- perinteet ja uskomukset

Toisaalla esitettyä tavoitetta lisätä joukkoliikenteen osuutta Suomessa 100%:lla pidän epärealistisena, mutta kyllä joukkoliikenteen suosiota varmasti voitaisiin lisätä taloudellisesti mielekkäästi. Edellä mainituista rajoitteista varmaankin arvaatte lääkkeeni kolmeen ensimmäiseen eli yhteen sanaan tiivistettynä se on liberalismi. Väylien rahoittamiseen ehdottaisin seuraavaa muutosta: tuloutetaan auto- ja polttoaineverot kunnille asukasluvun mukaan jyvitettynä; valtio luopuu kaikesta teiden ja ratojen rahoittamisesta, rakentamisesta ja ylläpidosta. Tämän jälkeen kunnat ja yksityiset tahot hoitaisivat kaikki tiet ja radat sekä niillä olevan liikenteen. Luonnollisesti kuntien ja yksityisten kannattaisi tehdä yhteistyötä. Keskusjohtoisuus tuppaa yleensä tuottamaan tehottomia ratkaisuja kun taasen vapailla markkinoilla asianosaiset löytävät yleensä luovasti toimivat ratkaisut. Uskoisin, että jopa haja-asutusalueille löytyisi tältä pohjalta toimivat joukkoliikenneratkaisut, kun taksi- ja joukkoliikennelupajärjestelmää ei olisi estämässä esimerkiksi nettipohjaisia kimppakuljetusratkaisuja.

Mitään ratoja ei saisi laittaa pakettiin tai kiskoja kierrätykseen, ennen kuin myös henkilöliikenne rautateillä vapautuu, sillä uudet toimijat todennäköisesti toimivat VR:ää tehokkaammin ja aikaa myöten saavat myös VR:n toimivaan tehokkaammin. En tällä halua millään tavoin arvostella VR:n toimintaa, toimiihan se niin kuin monopolit yleensäkin tuppaavat toimimaan ja minähän pidän uusista lähiliikennejunista ja Pendoliinoista, ja siitä että niillä pääsee nopeasti ja mukavasti paikasta toiseen!  :Smile:

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Eivät hypermarketit pääsääntöisesti tarjoa jotain niin ihmeellisen laajaa valikoimaa, ettei sitä pystyisi yhtä hyvin tarjoamaan huomattavasti pienemmällä neliömäärällä. Stockan Herkussa on parempi valikoima kuin yhdessäkään marketissa Suomessa ikinä vaikka neliöitä on suhteessa vaatimattomasti (tosin myynti neliötä kohti lienee varsin terveellä tasolla).


Asun Pohjois-Haagassa (Helsinkiä), viiden minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Alepasta ja viidentoista Kannelmäen Prismasta. Aika suppeat Alepan valikoimat ovat, mutta siitä huolimatta siellä tulee päivittäisostokset tehtyä. Prismaan lähden nimenomaan valikoimien laajuuden takia. Noin kymmenen minuutin kävelymatkan päässä tai työmatkanvarressa olisi pari pikkukauppaa tarjolla, mutta niissä en käy juuri koskaan, kun ovat niin ahtaita - vaikken juuri koskaan ota ostoskärryä (sen sijaan reppu on varsinkin töistä tullessa usein selässä ja sen kanssa olisi hyvä päästä kääntymään - toimivia kaappeja kasseille kun nykyään on harvassa paikassa).

Vaikka Stockalla käynkin lähes viikoittain, en yleensä viitsi poiketa Herkussa, kun siellä on niin ahdasta ja usein jonojakin. Ei sen puoleen, kyllä siellä kaikkea hyvää maukasta ja epäterveellistä on tarjolla (ja joita yritän välttää :Smile: ).

Sinällään olisi kiva tietää kuinka kaupat valitsevat tarjolla olevat tuotteensa, kun kaipaisi enemmän vaihtelua (pitääkö vessa- ja talouspaperia olla sen seitsemää sorttia, kun taasen einesvalikoima saisi olla ainakin tupla ja missä ovat pestyt ja raikkaat tuoresalaatit, joista Keski-Euroopassa saa nauttia).

Siis tämä siitä mikä motivoi asumaan paikallisjunaliikenteellä varustetuille asuinseuduille.  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Asun Pohjois-Haagassa (Helsinkiä), viiden minuutin kävelymatkan päässä Alepasta ja viidentoista Kannelmäen Prismasta.


Itse asun Sörnäisissä. Vaikka lähellä on Alepa, S-market ja K-kauppa, niin käyn pääasiassa tekemässä ruokaostokset Malmin Prismassa. Syynä siihen, että bussiyhteyksiä on niin tiheästi sinne. Ja varsinainen syy on se, että Prismassa on paljon parempi valikoima ja sieltä saa useista tuotteista halpoja kaupan oman merkin X-tran ja Rainbown versioita, jolloin säästö lähikauppaan verrattuna on tuntuva pienillä tuloilla. Bussimatka kun ei mitään maksa. Lidl on toki vielä kompaktimpi, mutta sieltä ei löydy kovin monipuolesesti tavaraa, tavaravalikoima on sekava kun vaatteita ja muuta ei-ruokaa on sikin sokin, mutta joitain perusruokatarvikkeitakin puuttuu. Malmin Prisma on muuten loistavasti sijoitettu, junaradan ja bussiyhteyksien viereen. Onkohan Helsinki ainoa kaupunki, joka tekee järkevää hypermarkettien kaavoitusta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toki matkojen lukumäärä ja kokonaissuorite ovat eri asia. Liikennesuorite/hlö on kasvanut 60-luvulta noin 4,5-kertaiseksi.


Ihmisen vuorokaudessa tekemien matkojen lukumäärä on modernissa kaupunkimaisessa yhteiskunnassa ollut varsin pitkään, käytännössä sotien jälkeisen ajan, noin 3 - 4 matkaa / asukas / vuorokausi. Matkamäärässä on tapahtunut pientä kasvua ja variaatiota.

Joissakin tilastoissa näkyy huomattavaa kasvua, kun matkaksi on määritelty vain auto- ja joukkoliikennematkat. Ensimmäisissä liikennetutkimuksissa  (esim: Smith&Polvinen) tutkittiin vain auto- ja joukkoliikennematkoja. Tämä on kuitenkin virheellistä. Matkan merkittävyyteen ei vaikuta kulkumuotovalinta.

Liikennejärjestelmän ja yhdyskuntarakenteen toimivuutta mitataan aina matkojen kulkumuotojakaumalla, ei suoritteen jakaumalla. Tämä johtuu siitä, että liikennejärjestelmä ja yhdyskuntarakenne on toimivampi, jos esimerkiksi kauppamatkan voi tehdä kävellen 500 m sen sijaan että ajaa autolla 40 km. (Luvut tarkoituksella valittu edustamaan vaihtoehtoja, joissa kävellään asemakylän lähikauppaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti ajetaan lähimpään kaupunkiin).

Suoritteella ja sen jakaumalla mitataan sitä, millaisia vaikutuksia (kustannuksia, ympäristöhaittoja) järjestelmällä on.

Autoliikenteeseen liittyy olennaisesti suoritteen epärationaalisuus. Saman matkan tekeminen autolla tuottaa yleensä aina pidemmän matkan kuin matkan teko joukkoliikenteellä, kävellen tai pyörällä. 

Tähän on seuraavat syyt:
- Optimaalinen autoliikenneverkosto on hierarkinen: tonttikatu - kokoojakatu - pääkatu - päätie, jolloin reitti ei yleensä koskaan ole suorin mahdollinen.
- Autoliikennejärjestelmään kuuluu esim. moottoritieramppeja ja yksisuuntaisia katuja, jotka pidentävät matkaa.
- Autolla tehdään samaa tarkoitusta varten pidempiä matkoja
- Autolla valitaan esim. ruuhkan takia pidempi, kiertävä reitti
- Autolla tehdään matkoja ja reittivalintoja "turhan takia". 

Jos matkoja saadaan siirrettyä kävelyyn, pyöräilyyn ja joukkoliikenteeseen, suorite laskee poikkeuksetta. Lisäksi useimmat siirtokeinot liittyvät yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistymiseen - esimerkiksi siihen, että asemakylän autioihin tai kesäasuntoina oleviin taloihin muuttaa asukkaita.

Suoritteen kasvun yksi oleellinen syy on se, että yhdyskuntarakenne on Suomen suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa räjähdysmäisesti hajaantunut. Sodan jälkeen asumisväljyys on noin 2,5 - 3 - kertaistunut ja useiden suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkiseutujen väkiluku on 2-3 kertaistunut. ja suuri osa uudisrakentamisesta on tapahtunut keskuskunnan ja läheisten naapurikuntien kerrostalolähiöinä ja pientalolähiöinä tai hajarakentamisena ympäröivälle maaseudulle.

Yleensä ne matkat, jotka on oikeasti perusteltua tehdä autolla, ovat yleensä pidempiä kuin muut matkat.

Suoritteeseen vaikuttavat myös hyvin pitkät matkat. Henkilöliikennetutkimuksessa on muistaakseni mukana myös esim. lentäen tehtyjä lomamatkoja. 

Raideliikenteessä yksi selvä fakta on se, että Suomen eri osien välinen liikenne rautateitse on lisääntynyt huomattavasti sekä kehittämistoimenpiteiden että sen takia, että maaltamuutosta, muutosta suuriin kaupunkeihin sekä yhteiskunnan muutoksesta tietovaltaiseksi (korkeakouluopiskelun kasvu, yritysten ja yhteisöjen välinen tietovaihto) aiheutuu pidempiä matkoja.

Jos paikallisjunaliikennettä kehitetään, tapahtuu kolmenlaista kehitystä:
- Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvaa ainakin kaupunkien vaikutusalueissa olevissa kylissä ja pikkukaupungeissa 2 - 5 kertaiseksi nykyisestä (verraten sen vähenemiseen sekä muiden EU-maiden kokemuksiin kehittämisestä)
- Joukkoliikenteen suorite lisääntyy varsin paljon, koska siirtyvät matkat ovat pitkiä, tyypillisesti 10 - 50 km. Jos syntyy uusia työ- ja opiskelumatkoja, tämä lisää myös liikenteen kokonaissuoritetta.
- Samalla kävelyn ja pyöräilyn osuus kasvaa taajamisssa, koska junan liityntäkulkumuotona käytetään ensisijaisesti kävelyä ja pyöräilyä.

----------


## PNu

> Ilmeisesti sinusta on oikein jakaa kurjuuttaa heikentämällä palveluita sielläkin missä ne voisivat toimia hyvin. Koska sillä tavalla ei tunnu niin pahalta se, että jossain on vielä huonommin.


Nyt olet ymmärtänyt keskustelun väärin. En minä ole tässä puhunut omista toiveistani vaan pohtinut syitä, jotka aiheuttivat paikallisliikenteen alasajon. Olen siis yrittänyt miettiä asiaa myös päätösten tekijöiden näkökulmasta.

Tarkoitukseni ei myöskään ollut moittia sinua metron liityntäliikenteen arvostelusta vaan auttaa huomaamaan, miten toivottoman tehtävän edessä VR tässä paikallisliikennekysymyksessä oli. Miten voit olettaa maaseudun asukkaille riittävän muutaman päivittäisen junayhteyden, kun itsellesi ei tahdo kelvata edes kymmenen kertaa tasokkaampi palvelu?

----------


## PNu

> Ko. oikaisut auttoivat kylläkin varmaan paljon enemmän Seinäjoella, Vaasassa, Jyväskylässä, Oulussa jne. kuin Tampereella. Tampereelta matkustetaan enemmän Helsinkiin kuin ko. suuntiin.


No Jyväskyläänhän olisi voitu tehdä oikorata vaikkapa suoraan Lahdesta eli ohitettu Tampere kokonaan. Parkanon radan sijaan olisi rakennettu vaikkapa ELSA-rata. Ilmeisesti tämä olisi ollut tamperelaisten kannalta yhdentekevää, kun sieltä matkustetaan enemmän Helsinkiin.




> En kyseenalaista sähköistyksiä muualle, tarvitaanhan mainittuja yhteyksiä. Mutta miksi pitää asettaa juuri nämä kaksi asiaa vastakkain?


Siksi, että resursseja oli rajallisesti. Jos haluaa uskottavasti kritisoida tehtyjä päätöksiä niin silloin pitäisi myös kertoa, mistä rahat olisi otettu pois. Tosin arvaan jo vastauksen. Rautatiefanaatikkojen vakivastaushan on tähän, että tierahoista. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että Suomessa on radanpitoon osoitettu liikennemääriin suhteutettuna reippaasti enemmän rahaa kuin tienpitoon.

----------


## PNu

> Sen sijaan erimielisyyttä lienee siitä, onko yhteiskunnan ylipäätään mielekästä järjestää joukkoliikennetta hajaseutualueille.


Oikeastaan tästä ei ole kysymys. En minä ainakaan kiistä, etteikö haja-asutusalueillakin tule olla tarpeen mukaan palvelulinjoja, koululaiskuljetuksia yms. Kysymyshän on ollut siitä, kannattaako tämäkin liikenne järjestää junilla eli kalleimmalla ja joustamattomimmalla keinolla.

----------


## petteri

> Oikeastaan tästä ei ole kysymys. En minä ainakaan kiistä, etteikö haja-asutusalueillakin tule olla tarpeen mukaan palvelulinjoja, koululaiskuljetuksia yms. Kysymyshän on ollut siitä, kannattaako tämäkin liikenne järjestää junilla eli kalleimmalla ja joustamattomimmalla keinolla.


Erilaiset kimppakyytiratkaisut voisivat olla kustannustehokkain tapa järjestää haja-astutusalueiden joukkoliikenne ainakin "ruuhka-aikojen" ulkopuolella.

Teillä kulkee paljon autoja, joissa on vain kuljettaja. Jos henkilöautoihin saisi vapaasti maksua vastaan ottaa kyytiläisiä, monella henkilöllä olisi kiinnostusta hoitaa liikennettä.

Nykyaikainen tietotekniikka mahdollistaa verkostumisen ihan eri tavalla kuin aikaisemmin. Uudet toimintavat vaativat vain asennemuutosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> En minä ainakaan kiistä, etteikö haja-asutusalueillakin tule olla tarpeen mukaan palvelulinjoja, koululaiskuljetuksia yms. Kysymyshän on ollut siitä, kannattaako tämäkin liikenne järjestää junilla .


Tässä tehdään taas kerran sama virhe kuin aina muulloinkin Suomessa eli sekoitetaan maaseututaajamat ja haja-asutus keskenään.

Toki tässä väärinkäsitys alkaa Harri Turusen kommentista mutta väännetään taas rautalankaa.

Haja-asutus ja taajamat ovat myös maaseudulla eri asioita. 

Haja-asutus on maaseudulla erillään toisistaan sijaitsevia taloja tai hyvin pieniä kyliä. 

Taajamat ovat myös maaseudulla tiiviimpään asuttuja alueita, joissa määritelmän mukaan asuu vähintään 200 ihmistä. Tyypillisessä maaseudunkin taajamassa asuu huomattavasti enemmän asukkaita.

En ole missään vaiheessa esittänyt, että paikallisjunilla tulisi ryhtyä hoitamaan haja-asutusalueiden joukkoliikennettä. 

Olen esittänyt, että paikallisjunilla tulisi hoitaa joukkoliikenne myös maaseudun taajamista ja pikkukaupungeista toisiin ja suurempiin kaupunkehin, silloin kun taajamat sijaitsevat radan varressa. 

Historiallisesti, erityisesti lättähattujen aikaan, paikallisjunat palvelivat myös radan varren haja-asutusta ja 200 asukasta pienempiä kyliä. Tämä oli mahdollista, koska juna oli ainoa kulkumuotovaihtoehto. Jos 40 asukkaan kylästä oli menossa viisi duunaria ja viisi koululasta kaupunkiin, juna sai kymmenen matkustajaa.

Nykyisin haja-asutusalueille ei voida järjestää mitään toimivaa ja kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä. Haja-asutusalueilla varsinainen työmatka- ja asiointiliikenne tapahtuu henkilöautoilla.

Sen sijaan niille on lain mukaan pakko järjestää tiettyjä henkilökuljetuksia, mm. koulukuljetuksia sekä kunnalle kuuluvia sosiaali- ja terveystoimen kuljetuksilla. Nämä voidaan hoitaa taksilla, pikkubussilla tai jopa bussilla, jos jonkin kierroksen varrella on riittävästi kuljetettavia.




> (...) junilla eli kalleimmalla ja joustamattomimmalla keinolla


Tässä tulee taas esille tietämättömyys joukkoliikenteen taloudesta ja vetovoimaisista järjestämistavoista.

Juna voi olla vuoroa kohden kalliimpi kuin bussi tai taksi.

Sen sijaan, kun matkustajia on riittävästi, se on kuljetettua henkilöä kohden edullisempi kuin bussi tai taksi.

Taloutta ei tulisi laskea vain vuoro vuorolta, vaan koko liikennöintiajan kustannuksista. Koska henkilökustannukset ovat suurin kulu, yleensä vähemmän käytettyihin vuoroihin ei kannata sijoittaa ruuhkavuoroja pienempää kalustoa. Yleensä tämä johtaisi vain kahden kaluston hankkimiseen samaa linjaa varten, joka käytännössä tuplaisi pääomakustannukset. Kansainvälinen joukkoliikenneliitto UITP suosittelee, että käytetty kalusto tulee aina mitoittaa ruuhka-ajan tarpeen mukaan.

Joukkoliikenteen päälinjojen ei tulekaan olla joustavia. Niiden tulee olla pysyvä osa yhteiskuntarakennetta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No Jyväskyläänhän olisi voitu tehdä oikorata vaikkapa suoraan Lahdesta eli ohitettu Tampere kokonaan. Parkanon radan sijaan olisi rakennettu vaikkapa ELSA-rata. Ilmeisesti tämä olisi ollut tamperelaisten kannalta yhdentekevää, kun sieltä matkustetaan enemmän Helsinkiin.


En haluaisi provosoitua tästä, mutta väite Lahti-Jyväskylä -oikoradasta on yksinkertaisesti naurettava. Vanha Jyväskylän rata kulki, kuten tiedämme, Tampereelta Orivedelle ja siitä Haapamäen kautta Jyväskylään. Orivesi-Jämsä-Jyväskylä -oikaisu on huomattavasti lyhyempi kuin Lahti-Jyväskylä ja sen varrella lienee runsaasti enemmän asutusta. Myös Jämsän tienoon teollisuus varmasti tarvitsi rataa. Lisäksi Jyväskylä-Tampere mahdollistaa jatkoyhteydet Poriin ja Turkuun, Jyväskylä-Lahti ei. Voihan tällaisia tamperelaisten kiusaksi heitellä, mutta asia-argumentteja on vaikea löytää sille, että tuo linjaus olisi ollut mitenkään edes teoreettisesti harkinnassa. Sitäpaitsi olisi pitänyt kiertää Päijänne jommalta kummalta puolelta sillä suorin reitti kulkee Päijännettä pitkin.

Parkanon linjauksen peruste lienee ollut se, että on saatu Pohjanmaan liikennettä Etelä-Suomeen nopeutettua tuntuvasti, kun on jätetty Haapamäen kierros tekemättä. Muistikuvani on, että vanha rata alunperin linjattiin Haapamäen kautta vain siksi, että Serlachius sai radan riittävän lähelle Mäntän tehdastaan.

Loppupäätelmä tästä on, että onhan se tietenkin tamperelaisten kannalta etu, että kaupunki on koko Länsi-Suomen rataliikenteen tärkein keskuspaikka (saattapa olla yksi syy siihen, että kaupunki lähti sittemmin kasvamaan niin vahvasti kuin kasvoi), mutta aika vaikea olisi yrittää väittää että kyseessä ovat sellaiset aluepoliittiset päätökset, jotka olisi tehty Tampereen intressiä takaa ajaen.




> Siksi, että resursseja oli rajallisesti. Jos haluaa uskottavasti kritisoida tehtyjä päätöksiä niin silloin pitäisi myös kertoa, mistä rahat olisi otettu pois. Tosin arvaan jo vastauksen. Rautatiefanaatikkojen vakivastaushan on tähän, että tierahoista. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että Suomessa on radanpitoon osoitettu liikennemääriin suhteutettuna reippaasti enemmän rahaa kuin tienpitoon.


Tähän ei määritelmällisesti voi vastata mitään. Jos sanon, että rahat olisi pitänyt ottaa tierahoista, sanotaan rautatieintoilijaksi. Jos sanon, että sähköistyksistä tai Helsingin lähiliikenteestä, haukutaan kotiinpäinvetäjäksi. Tuohon suhteellisuusväitteeseen voisi heittää takaisin, että kumpikohan tässä on muna ja kumpi kana? Jos ei tarjota ratoja, ei myöskään liikennöidä. Jos tarjotaan teitä, totta kai liikenne lisääntyy.

Taustalla tällaisessa ajattelussa on logiikka, jossa ensin määritellään sumein kriteerein missä jokin toiminta on "mahdollista" tai "toteuttamiskelpoista" (=missä sitä halutaan tukea) ja sitten toimitaan sen mukaisesti. Jos siis päätetään, että tieliikenne on "realistisempaa" kuin junaliikenne, niin rahat sinne vaan ja sitä sitten saadaan. Jos päätetään, että vain Helsingissä voi liikennöidä paikallisjunalla, niin rahoitus sinne eikä muualle, ja voilà lopputulos on juuri ennustetun mukainen. Valitettavasti vain EU:n laajuisesti voidaan kysyä, missä esim. TEN-hankkeille saadaan paras hyöty. Vastaus ei liene Suomi vaan eräät Keski-Euroopan maat. Kyllä silloin sopii valittaa siitä, että meille ei tule rahaa siinä määrin kuin muille, mutta maan sisällä hyväksytään alueiden tai liikennemuotojen kesken silmää räpäyttämättä samanlainen sumea epäobjektiivinen päätöksenteko.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Siksi, että resursseja oli rajallisesti. Jos haluaa uskottavasti kritisoida tehtyjä päätöksiä niin silloin pitäisi myös kertoa, mistä rahat olisi otettu pois.


Hankkeet, jotka alentavat liikennejärjestelmän käyttökustannuksia, tuottavat itse resurssit toteuttamiseensa. Niiden kustannukset voidaan kattaa alentuneilla liikenteen kustannuksilla, yhteiskuntarakenteen kustannuksilla sekä vaihtoehtoisten liikenneväylien kustannuksilla.

Vilkasliikenteisten rautateiden sähköistys tai raideliikenteen toteuttaminen suuriin ja keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin ovat juuri tällaisia investointeja. 

Ne tuottavat suuremmat säästöt kuin investointi seuraavilla tavoilla:
- Junaliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset alenevat. Käytännössä Suomessa yksi juna suuntaansa tunnissa on halvempi liikennöidä sähkövedolla kuin dieselillä. 
- Henkilöautojen ja linja-autojen liikennöintikustannukset alenevat, kun niillä ei liikennöidä yhtä paljon.
- Autoliikenteen väyliä tarvitaan vähemmän ja niiden kulutus on alhaisempaa. Esimerkiksi Martinlaakson radan sijasta olisi tarvittu yksi moottoritietasoinen väylä, jos rataa ei olisi rakennettu. 
- Yhteiskuntarakenne on oleellisesti edullisempi, kun rakentaminen toteutuu tiiviimpänä asemien ympärille. 

Nämä samat perusteet toteutuvat myös asemakyliä ja pikkukaupunkeja palvelevassa junaliikenteessä. Kokonaisliikennöintikustannukset ovat alhaisemmat ja yhdyskuntarakenteen kustannukset alenevat ennen kaikkea sen kautta, että kylien ja pikkukaupunkien väestö ei vähene siten, että asuntoja ja infraa jää alikäytölle (kuten nyt on käynyt esimerkiksi Kyrössä, Mellilässä, Vinkkilässä ja Uudessakaupungissa).

Julkisiin lähteisiin eli HKL:n kustannusselvitykseen 2004 perustuvilla tiedoilla on helppo arvioida, että pääsääntöisesti sähköistetyn paikallisjunaliikenteen kustannukset voidaan kattaa lipputuloilla, jos yhdestä kuljettajan tai konduktöörin henkilötunnista ei laskuteta 90-100  vaan joukkoliikenteessä. normaali 25 - 30 .

----------


## PNu

> Juna voi olla vuoroa kohden kalliimpi kuin bussi tai taksi.
> 
> Sen sijaan, kun matkustajia on riittävästi, se on kuljetettua henkilöä kohden edullisempi kuin bussi tai taksi.


Aivan. Näillä VR:n lakkauttamilla paikallisliikennevuoroilla kuljetettiin loppuaikoina pääosin jotain 0-20 matkustajan porukoita. 25-30 matkustajan keskikuormituksellahan junia jo Suomessa ajetaan, kuten esimerkiksi Hangon radalla. Argumenttisi ovatkin tämän paikallisliikennekysymyksen kannalta merkityksellisiä vain, jos tarkoitat junan olevan bussia ja taksia edullisempi vielä alle 25 matkustajaa kuljetettaessa.

----------


## PNu

> Loppupäätelmä tästä on, että onhan se tietenkin tamperelaisten kannalta etu, että kaupunki on koko Länsi-Suomen rataliikenteen tärkein keskuspaikka (saattapa olla yksi syy siihen, että kaupunki lähti sittemmin kasvamaan niin vahvasti kuin kasvoi), mutta aika vaikea olisi yrittää väittää että kyseessä ovat sellaiset aluepoliittiset päätökset, jotka olisi tehty Tampereen intressiä takaa ajaen.


Kai se oli tamperelaistenkin intressissä, että Parkanon ja Jämsänkosken oikoratojen myötä junan suosio kasvoi Helsingistä ja Turusta Seinäjoen ja Jyväskylän suuntiin matkustettaessa ja näin Helsinki-Tampere ja Turku-Tampere radoillakin voitiin lisätä tarjontaa? Samoin väli Helsinki-Seinäjoki valittiin ensimmäiseksi sähköistettäväksi kaukoliikenneradaksi, joten tamperelaiset pääsivät ensimmäisten joukossa nauttimaan nopeutuneista junamatkoista. Tottakai oikoradoista hyötyi moni muukin kaupunki mutta eikö etusijalle juuri tulekin laittaa hankkeet, joista hyötyjiä on mahdollisimman paljon?

Viittaukseni Lahti-Jyväskylä rataan (jota todellakin on ehdotettu) tai ELSA-rataan tarkoitin esimerkeiksi, että Suomessa toki ideoitiin Parkanon ja Jämsänkosken ohella monia muitakin ratoja. Siten ei ollut mikään automaatio, että Tampereen suunnalla olevat valittiin toteutettaviksi. Tällä en millään lailla tarkoita, että pitäisin Lahti-Jyväskylä-rataa tai ELSA-rataa oikeasti järkevinä.




> Jos siis päätetään, että tieliikenne on "realistisempaa" kuin junaliikenne, niin rahat sinne vaan ja sitä sitten saadaan.


Tämä palstalla kukoistava tierahojen kadehtiminen on jotain käsittämätöntä. Oikeasti raideliikenne ei ole ollut mitenkään eriarvoisessa asemassa tieliikenteeseen nähden.

Syksylläkin avattiin Lahden oikorata ja lisättiin paikallisliikennettä Savonlinnaan. VR:n kalusto on pääosin korkeatasoista ja tärkeimmillä reiteillä on runsaasti tarjontaa. Jopa uusiin makuuvaunuihin on investoitu. Pääkaupunkiseudulla niin Marja-rata, Länsimetro, Espoon kaupunkiraiteet kuin Helsingin raitioteiden laajennuksetkin ovat myötätuulessa.

Yhtä hyvin on mennyt ennenkin. 60- ja 70-luvuillakin tehtiin valtavasti ratatöitä, uusittiin lähes koko junakalusto, hankittiin nivelraitiovaunuja Helsinkiin ja aloitettiin metron rakentaminen. Silti näidenkin vuosikymmenien osalta täällä vain maristaan paikallisliikenteen ja Turun raitioteiden lakkautuksista sekä haikaillaan höyryvetureita takaisin. 

Rautateiden ainoat oikeasti synkät aikakaudet ajoittuvat 40- ja 50-luvuille ja sekin johtui maailmanpoliittisista tapahtumista. On vain lunnollista, että pula-aikana teihin investoiminen korostui, kun se ei vaatinut suhteellisesti yhtä suuria pääomia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näillä VR:n lakkauttamilla paikallisliikennevuoroilla kuljetettiin loppuaikoina pääosin jotain 0-20 matkustajan porukoita.


Tässä tulee huomioida se, että VR ajoi paikallisjunaliikenteen tarkoituksellisesti alas. Tähän käytettiin kahta keskeistä keinoa:
- Aikataulut muutettiin sellaisiksi, että junalla ei voinut käydä töissä, opiskelemassa ja asioilla.
- Lopetettiin vuoroja niin, että myös muiden vuorojen matkustajamäärä väheni.

Toisessa yhteydessä osoittautui, että tämä asia on jo tutkittu tieteellisestikin Eljas Pölhön lisensiaattitutkimuksessa (1974). Lisäksi se käy ilmi mm. aikatauluista. Esimerkiksi viimeiset Turku - Uusikaupunki - aikataulut olivat sellaisia, että junalla ei voinut käydä Turussa eikä Uudessakaupungissa töissä.




> Argumenttisi ovatkin tämän paikallisliikennekysymyksen kannalta merkityksellisiä vain, jos tarkoitat junan olevan bussia ja taksia edullisempi vielä alle 25 matkustajaa kuljetettaessa.


Itse asiassa raideliikenne on edullisempaa muista olosuhteista riippumatta silloin kun vaunun vuorokautinen keskikuormitus on noin 25 henkilöä tunnissa.

100 henkilöä ruuhkatunnin vuorossa on se minimiraja, jolla raideliikenne on liikennetaloudellisesti edullisempi kuin bussiliikenne. 100 matkustajaa ei nimittäin voida enää mukavasti kuljettaa missään normaalibussissa. 

Normaalisti ruuhkaisimman tunnin matkustajamäärä on noin 10-12% kokonaismatkamäärästä. Tästä seuraa yksinkertaisella matematiikalla (maksimikapasiteetti / ruuhkatunnin osuus / vuorokauden liikennetunnit) , että keskimääräinen kuormitus on tällöin noin 25 matkustajaa.

Kun vuoroväli on yksi tunti, tästä seuraa päivän matkustajamääräksi noin 850 matkustajaa ja vuosittaiseksi matkamääräksi noin 250 000 matkaa. Tämä on muuten suurin piirtein VR Oy:n junien ja bussien yhteensä väleillä Hanko-Karjaa ja Kouvola - Kotka - kuljettamien matkustajien yhteismäärä.

Juna voi tulla alhaisemmallakin matkustajamäärällä kannattavammaksi, mikäli sen matkanopeus on merkittävästi suurempi, jolloin saman yhteyden liikenteeseen tarvitaan vähemmän kalustoa. Esimerkki tästä on Turku - Uusikaupunki. Junalla matka kestää 55 minuuttia, bussilla noin 1 h 15 min. Tunnin vuoroväliin tarvitaan kaksi junaa ja kuljettajaa tai kolme bussia ja kuljettajaa.

----------


## PNu

> Tässä tulee huomioida se, että VR ajoi paikallisjunaliikenteen tarkoituksellisesti alas.


Ajettiin tarkoituksellisesti alas mutta vasta sen jälkeen, kun matkustajamäärät olivat reilusti pudonneet. Yksi kannattava ruuhkavuoro ei kesää tee, kun päivän muut lähdöt ovat raskaasti tappiollisia.




> Toisessa yhteydessä osoittautui, että tämä asia on jo tutkittu tieteellisestikin Eljas Pölhön lisensiaattitutkimuksessa (1974).


Samainen henkilö on toimittanut parjaamasi VR:n historiikin 1962-1987 ja taisi vielä itse kirjoittaa teoksen alkupuolella olevan yleiskuvauksenkin, jossa suhtaudutaan varsin ymmärtäväisesti VR:n kokemiin vaikeuksiin.




> Itse asiassa raideliikenne on edullisempaa muista olosuhteista riippumatta silloin kun vaunun vuorokautinen keskikuormitus on noin 25 henkilöä vuorokaudessa.


No suunnilleen tuossa lukemassa raja epäilemättä meneekin, koska noin 25 matkustajan keskikuormitukseen yltävät vuorot on säästetty. Minähän sanoinkin, että paikallisliikenteen lakkautuksista puhuttaessa on merkityksellistä keskustella vasta tätä pienemmistä matkustajamääristä.




> Juna voi tulla alhaisemmallakin matkustajamäärällä kannattavammaksi, mikäli sen matkanopeus on merkittävästi suurempi, jolloin saman yhteyden liikenteeseen tarvitaan vähemmän kalustoa.


Aikataulujen nopeuttaminen oli juuri keskeisimpiä keinoja, joilla VR yritti pärjätä ja sen ansiosta joitain vuoroja on sentään säästynytkin. Mutta ei tämäkään sinulle aikaisemmissa keskusteluissa ole kelvannut, koska nopeuttaminen merkitsi väistämättä myös pysähdysten karsimista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yksi kannattava ruuhkavuoro ei kesää tee, kun päivän muut lähdöt ovat raskaasti tappiollisia.


Vuorokohtainen tarkastelu on joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa täysin virheellinen lähtökohta. Kansainvälisen joukkoliikenneliiton UITP:n suositusten mukaan joukkoliikennelinjan kannattavuus arvioidaan aina koko liikennöintiajan (päivän, viikon ja vuoden) kannattavuuden mukaan.

Suomessa toki on toimittu sekä VR:n että linjalupabussiliikenteen suunnittelussa täysin virheellisesti, mutta se ei oikeuta virheellistä menettelyä.

Joukkoliikenteen myös ruuhkavuorojen matkustajamäärä on alhaisempi, jos ei ole päivän, illan ja viikonlopun asiointi-, kyläily-, ja huvitteluvuoroja.

Toisekseen pelkästään ruuhkassa liikennöivä joukkoliikennelinja, esimerkiksi pelkkä työmatkaliikenne, on lähes aina tappiollinen, koska kuljettajat ja vaunut ovat ruuhkan ulkopuolella hyödyttöminä.




> Samainen henkilö on toimittanut parjaamasi VR:n historiikin 1962-1987 ja taisi vielä itse kirjoittaa teoksen alkupuolella olevan yleiskuvauksenkin, jossa suhtaudutaan varsin ymmärtäväisesti VR:n kokemiin vaikeuksiin.


Tilaustoimitustöissä ja -kirjoituksissa kirjoitetaan tilaajan ehtojen mukaan. VR:n historiikki poikkeaa joistakin muista historiikeista (esimerkiksi Markku Kuisman KOP:n ja Nesteen historiikit) siinä, että työssä ei selvästikään ole sallittu toimeksiantajan päätösten taustojen vapaata tutkimista.

En minäkään Turun kaupungin asiakirjoja työssä tehdessäni arvostele kaikkia asioita, joita arvostelen tällä foorumilla.

VR:n historiikista on kuitenkin todettavissa pitkälti samat faktat kuin Pölhön lisensiaattityössäkin.




> Mutta ei tämäkään sinulle aikaisemmissa keskusteluissa ole kelvannut, koska nopeuttaminen merkitsi väistämättä myös pysähdysten karsimista.


En minä ole missään vastustanut liikenteen nopeuttamista silloin, kun se ei merkitse matkustajien matkan hidastumista.

Nopeuttamisessa pysähdyksiä karsimalla tehtiin kaksi oleellista virhettä:
- Karsittiin myös maaseututaajamien ja pikkukaupunkien pysähdyksiä, joita ei olisi tullut karsia lainkaan
- Ei toteutettu tarvittaessa erillisiä pika- ja paikallisjunia - joiden tarve esimerkiksi Turun radoilla oli ilmeinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisekseen pelkästään ruuhkassa liikennöivä joukkoliikennelinja, esimerkiksi pelkkä työmatkaliikenne, on lähes aina tappiollinen, koska kuljettajat ja vaunut ovat ruuhkan ulkopuolella hyödyttöminä.


Kuljettajan työpäivä tulee täyteen jo pelkässä ruuhkassa liikennöinnistä. Jos liikennettä on myös keskipäivällä ja iltaisin, tarvitaan jo toinen kuljettaja. Sitten jos mukaan tulee viikonloppuliikennekin, tarvitaan kolmas kuljettaja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuljettajan työpäivä tulee täyteen jo pelkässä ruuhkassa liikennöinnistä.


Tämä johtaa työpäivän jakautumiseen kahteen erilliseen pätkään, joiden välissä on pitkä tauko. 

Tämä johtaa työvoiman huonoon saatavuuteen ja sekä työnantajan että työntekijän kannalta huonoihin työehtoihin.

Työnantajan on käytännössä korvattava työpäivän jakautuminen kahtia joko paremmalla palkalla, maksamalla palkka osasta odotusaikaa tai lyhentämällä nettotyöaikaa. Bussipuolella osa näistä on osa työehtoja.

----------


## PNu

> Vuorokohtainen tarkastelu on joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa täysin virheellinen lähtökohta.
> 
> Toisekseen pelkästään ruuhkassa liikennöivä joukkoliikennelinja, esimerkiksi pelkkä työmatkaliikenne, on lähes aina tappiollinen, koska kuljettajat ja vaunut ovat ruuhkan ulkopuolella hyödyttöminä.


Muistuttaisin, että 60-luvun puolivälissä Lättähatuilla ajettiin todella hiljaisillakin radoilla yleensä vähintään neljä junaparia päivässä eli tarjonta ei suinkaan keskittynyt vain ruuhka-aikoihin. Jos kuitenkin matkustajamäärä jatkuvasti laskee niin ennen pitkää seinä tulee vastaan ja liikenteen supistaminen on pakko jostain aloittaa. Tottakai vuorojen määrän vähentäminen heikentää jäljelle jäävien lähtöjen kannattavuutta ja kierre on usein valmis mutta ei siinä vaihtoehtojakaan oikein ollut. Voin vakuuttaa, että lukemattomat työryhmät 60-luvulta 80-luvulle ovat miettineet päänsä puhki tätä kysymystä mutta yksikään ei siihen keksinyt ratkaisua.




> Nopeuttamisessa pysähdyksiä karsimalla tehtiin kaksi oleellista virhettä:
> - Karsittiin myös maaseututaajamien ja pikkukaupunkien pysähdyksiä, joita ei olisi tullut karsia lainkaan


Jolloin aikataulujen nopeutuminen olisi jäänyt marginaaliseksi. Vielä maaseututaajamiakin pienemmillä seisakkeilla pysähdyttiin 60-luvulla vain tarvittaessa eli monesta päästiin muutenkin ajamaan ohi. Siksi pelkästään pienten seisakkeiden karsiminen ei olisi hyödyttänyt juuri mitään.




> - Ei toteutettu tarvittaessa erillisiä pika- ja paikallisjunia - joiden tarve esimerkiksi Turun radoilla oli ilmeinen.


Miten voidaan ajatellakaan, että esim. Rantaradalla olisi kannattanut ajaa peräkkäin pika- ja paikallisjunia kun matkustajia hädin tuskin riitti edes yhteen junaan?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Muistuttaisin, että 60-luvun puolivälissä Lättähatuilla ajettiin todella hiljaisillakin radoilla yleensä vähintään neljä junaparia päivässä eli tarjonta ei suinkaan keskittynyt vain ruuhka-aikoihin.


Miten 1960-luvun hiljaiset radat kuuluvat siihen yleisperiaatteeseen, että jos keskitytään vain yksittäiseen tarpeeseen, niin palvelu ei toimi taloudellisesti eikä muutenkaan?

Tunnut tässä koko ajan olettavan, että vaadin, että palataan 1950-60 - luvun taitteen lättäliikenteeseen tai vaadin, että silloinen liikenne olisi sellaisenaan tullut säilyttää.

Kaksi asiaa rautalangasta:
- On selvää, että paikallisjunaliikenteen säilyttäminen muualla kuin Helsingin yhteyksillä olisi vaatinut sen kehittämistä eri keinoin. 
- Jos nyt palautetaan paikallisjunaliikennettä, se tulee tehdä siellä, missä siihen on mahdollisuuksia. Oma arvioni on se, että tämä alue on selvästi laajempi kuin vain 3-4 suurinta kaupunkiseutua.




> Jos kuitenkin matkustajamäärä jatkuvasti laskee niin ennen pitkää seinä tulee vastaan ja liikenteen supistaminen on pakko jostain aloittaa. Tottakai vuorojen määrän vähentäminen heikentää jäljelle jäävien lähtöjen kannattavuutta ja kierre on usein valmis (...)


Kuten tässä ketjussa ja muualla on todettu, paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkautukset aloitettiin matkustajamäärien notkahduksen, ei romahduksen jälkeen.

Lakkautukset aloitettiin koko muulla rataverkolla paitsi Helsingin seudun radoilla, myös siellä, missä matkustajamäärät eivät olleet alentuneet.

Oikea reaktio matkustajamäärien alentumiseen ei ole useinkaan lakkauttaminen vaan palvelun parantaminen. Tätä ei muussa paikallisjunaliikenteessä edes harkittu.




> Voin vakuuttaa, että lukemattomat työryhmät 60-luvulta 80-luvulle ovat miettineet päänsä puhki tätä kysymystä mutta yksikään ei siihen keksinyt ratkaisua.


En yhtään ihmettele, että ratkaisua ei löydetty. 

Osa työryhmistä pyrki vain etsimään lakkautusten perustelua. Eräs työryhmä jopa esitti, että Dm7 + välivaunu + Dm7 - yhdistelmän liikennöinti miehityksellä kuljettaja + konduktööri on kalliimpaa kuin neljän bussin liikennöinti.

Toisten työryhmien ongelmana on myös ollut se, että Suomessa asiantuntemus joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä on puutteellista. Varsinkaan kevyemmistä raideliikenneratkaisuista ei Suomessa yksinkertaisesti tiedetä paljoakaan.




> Vielä maaseututaajamiakin pienemmillä seisakkeilla pysähdyttiin 60-luvulla vain tarvittaessa eli monesta päästiin muutenkin ajamaan ohi. Siksi pelkästään pienten seisakkeiden karsiminen ei olisi hyödyttänyt juuri mitään.


Luuletko oikeasti, että tarvittaessa - pysähdykset eivät vaikuta aikatauluun ...?

Ainakin aikataulujen mukaan pakollisiakin pysähdyksiä on ollut varsin tiheässä, myös paikoissa, joihin niitä ei nykyisin kannata laittaa. Tämä ihan Turku - Uusikaupunki, Turku - Salo ja Turku - Loimaa - ratojen mahdollisia pysähdyksiä kartoittaneena.




> Miten voidaan ajatellakaan, että esim. Rantaradalla olisi kannattanut ajaa peräkkäin pika- ja paikallisjunia kun matkustajia hädin tuskin riitti edes yhteen junaan?


... ja täytenä kulkeviin busseihin.

Rantarata on malliesimerkki siitä, että samalla, kun yhdyskuntarakenne kehittyi myönteisesti (raideliikenteen kannalta) raideliikenteen palvelut ajettiin alas. 

Miksi kukaan olisi kulkenut junalla, kun junavuorot tahallisesti suunniteltiin niin, että junalla ei päässyt kouluun tai töihin? Turun seudulla vuoroja lakkautettiin nimenomaan näin.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että kaukoyhteyksissä VR Oy kilpaili ja kilpailee edelleen itsensä kanssa rajuimmin juuri Turku - Helsinki - välillä.

Rantarata on ehkä VR Oy:n ja sen edeltäjien typeryyden paras monumentti monessa mielessä.

----------


## Compact

> Muistuttaisin, että 60-luvun puolivälissä Lättähatuilla ajettiin todella hiljaisillakin radoilla yleensä vähintään neljä junaparia päivässä eli tarjonta ei suinkaan keskittynyt vain ruuhka-aikoihin. Jos kuitenkin matkustajamäärä jatkuvasti laskee niin ennen pitkää seinä tulee vastaan ja liikenteen supistaminen on pakko jostain aloittaa.


Tämä on taivahan tosi!

Kyllä Valtionrautatiet olisi ajanut paikallisjunia ja vaikka kuinka paljon, jos vain niissä olisi ollut matkustajia. Tämän voin allekirjoittaa yhtä ponnekkaasti, kuin toiset täällä painottavat, että liikenteen lopetus olisi ollut tarkoitushakuista. Kun ei suomalaisia kerran kiinnostanut 60-luvulta lähtien enää kulkea paikallisjunissa, niin turha sitä on laittaa liikennöitsijän syyksi. Vikapäät löytyvät radanvarsiasujamistosta. Dm7-kalusto oli vielä varsin uutta eli ei voi sanoa vanhanaikaisuuden karkottaneen väkeä.

Ugin radan liikenteen loppuaikoina työmatkustajia ei kiinnostanut kulkea Turkuun päin. Kun sitten kokeiltiin, että olisiko liikennesuunta parempi Ukiin päin, lopputulema oli yhtä negatiivinen. Oli nimittäin ryhdytty väittämään, että VR haluaa ajaa liikenteen alas, ja että kulkijoita olisi riittävästi, jos vain työssäkäyntisuunta vaihdettaisiin toisin päin. Puppua sekin. Ei työmies enää millään maakunnan paikallisjunalla kulkenut, vaan omalla autolla. Samoin kävi sitten Pernon telakkajunien kanssa. Ja aiemmin jo Porin-Mäntyluodon kaupunkijunaliikenteen kanssa.

Ihmisiä ei nyt vaan (siihen aikaan) kiinnostanut pätkääkään matkustaa työmatkojaan junalla, eikä se syy ole liikennöitsijän niin kuin täällä tuhka tiheään väitetään. Matkustajahan sen matkapäätöksensä tekee ja jo silloin kun tarjontaa on vielä riittävästi. Liikennöitsijän rooli on vain sopeutua heikentyneeseen tilanteeseen ja ratkaisut tehdään vasta kun tiedetään mikä on asiakkaiden haluama kehityssuunta.

----------


## kemkim

> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että kaukoyhteyksissä VR Oy kilpaili ja kilpailee edelleen itsensä kanssa rajuimmin juuri Turku - Helsinki - välillä.
> 
> Rantarata on ehkä VR Oy:n ja sen edeltäjien typeryyden paras monumentti monessa mielessä.


Minkä takia VR ei sitten keskitä Helsingin ja Turun välistä liikennettä busseilla hoidettavaksi? Mitä hyötyä sen on ajattaa junia ja kilpailla itsensä kanssa busseilla? Lopettaisi ne junat, niin riittäisi lisää matkustajia tulevan moottoritien nopeisiin busseihin, ainakin VR:n logiikalla. Mutta ehkä heillä jotain järkeä kuitenkin on, ihmiset pitävät junamatkustamista mukavampana.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Compactin puheenvuoroon voisin korostaa, että en minäkään näe, että entisellä paikallisjunaliikenteellä olisi sellaisenaan ollut mahdollisuuksia. Se mitä olisi tarvittu, olisi uuden tyyppinen kehittäminen, johon olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia sekä 1960-luvulla että myöhemmin.




> Ei työmies enää millään maakunnan paikallisjunalla kulkenut, vaan omalla autolla.


Tässä tulee muuten esille yksi oleellinen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen virhe.
Ajatellaan, että joukkoliikenteen todennäköinen käyttäjä olisi teollisuustöissä esikaupungissa oleva työmies. 

Tässä otetaan melkoinen Sisyfoksen urakka kun:
- Miehille joukkoliikenteen käyttöön on suuri kynnys
- Esikaupungissa työssä käyville auto tarjoaa suhteellisesti paremmat yhteydet kuin keskustassa työssä käyville.
- Työväenluokkaiselle ihmiselle auto on tulotasoon nähden tärkeämpi statussyboli kuin "valkokaulusväelle".

Siinä tarvitaankin jo melkoisen hyvää joukkoliikennettä, että tehtaan duunari lähtee töihin joukkoliikenteellä, jos varaa autoonkin on.

Keskustassa töissä olevalle maisterille ne ulkomaanmatkat, kalliit kirjat, ateriat ja viinipullot sekä edustusasunto keskustassa ovat niin arvokkaita, että autostakin voi niiden takia luopua. 




> Samoin kävi sitten Pernon telakkajunien kanssa. Ja aiemmin jo Porin-Mäntyluodon kaupunkijunaliikenteen kanssa.


Näissä molemmissa kokeilussa lähdettiin liikenteestä, joka paikallisjunilla hoidettuna olisi varmasti tappiollista eli ajettiin vain työmatkavuorot.

Tämä ei vain onnistu junalla, johtuen mm. kalustokustannuksista.

Jos junaliikennettä tai muutakaan raideliikennettä halutaan toteuttaa kannattavasti, täytyy lähteä liikenteestä, jossa on kokopäiväinen liikennetarve.

Bussillakin liikennöitynä pelkkä työmatkaliikenne on helposti tappiollista.

----------


## PNu

> Tunnut tässä koko ajan olettavan, että vaadin, että palataan 1950-60 - luvun taitteen lättäliikenteeseen tai vaadin, että silloinen liikenne olisi sellaisenaan tullut säilyttää.


Ainakin Antero antoi täällä ymmärtää, että nimenomaan näin olisi tullut menetellä (toki kalustoa saneeraten). Koska teidän kahden mielipiteistä 98 % tuntuu olevan identtisiä niin ilman muuta oletin tämän olevan myös sinun kantasi. Jos olettekin tällä kertaa eri linjoilla ja kinasin tästä kanssasi turhaan niin pyydän anteeksi.




> Kuten tässä ketjussa ja muualla on todettu, paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkautukset aloitettiin matkustajamäärien notkahduksen, ei romahduksen jälkeen.


Vuosien 1961 ja 1965 välisenä aikana VR:n kuljettamista henkilökilometreistä katosi melkein 20 %, vaikka tarjontaa samaan aikaan lisättiin. Kerroin sen jo tässä viestissäni. Lähes 20 % pudotus neljässä vuodessa ei mielestäni ole notkahdus vaan kirjaimellisesti romahdus. Lisäksi paikallisliikenteen osalta pudotus oli todennäköisesti enemmänkin kuin 20 %, koska pikajunaliikenteen suosio samaan aikaan kasvoi ja se mitä ilmeisimmin lieventää tilastoissa näkyvää muutosta.




> Oikea reaktio matkustajamäärien alentumiseen ei ole useinkaan lakkauttaminen vaan palvelun parantaminen. Tätä ei muussa paikallisjunaliikenteessä edes harkittu.


Olet väärässä. Kuten viittaamassani viestissä totean, Lättähattuliikenne oli laajimmillaan vasta vuonna 1964 mutta matkustajamäärät kääntyivät laskuun jo vuosien 1961 ja 1962 välillä. Pudotus siis alkoi samaan aikaan, kun VR koko ajan paransi palveluaan eli lisäsi junavuoroja sekä korvasi hitaita kovapenkkisiä höyryjunia uusilla Lättähatuilla.




> Luuletko oikeasti, että tarvittaessa - pysähdykset eivät vaikuta aikatauluun ...?


Kyllähän ne vaikuttavat mutta eivät yhtä paljon. Eräs vanha ohje aikataulujen laatimisesta kertoo, että pysähdystä kohden tarvitsee varata 1-1,5 min, jos pysähdys tehdään vain tarpeen vaatiessa. Vakituisissa pysähdyksissä on sen sijaan varattava vähintään 2,5-3 min (jarrutus 0,5 min, kiihdytys 1,5 min ja pysähdysaika 0,5-1 min). On tässä vähän eroa. 




> Rantarata on malliesimerkki siitä, että samalla, kun yhdyskuntarakenne kehittyi myönteisesti (raideliikenteen kannalta) raideliikenteen palvelut ajettiin alas.


Tämä pätee korkeintaan Salon ja Turun väliseen osuuteen ja siinäkin vain väliasemille. Salostahan junalla toki pääsee nykyään Turkuun paljon paremmin kuin 60-luvulla, koska kaukoliikenteen tarjontaa on lisätty reippaasti. Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä on myös paikallisliikennettä tänä päivänä enemmän kuin 60-luvulla. 

Karjaan ja Salon välillä Rantarata ei puolestaan ole ollut edes 40 vuotta sitten merkittävä paikallisliikenteen välittäjä. Siellä ajettiin 60-luvun puolivälissäkin vain kaksi paikallisjunaa päivässä ja näistäkin toinen oli Turun postijuna eli se kulki ilmeisesti lähinnä postin vuoksi. Karjaan ja Turun välillä junaan riitti matkustajaosastoksi ilmeisesti yhden vetovaunun paikkamäärä.




> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että kaukoyhteyksissä VR Oy kilpaili ja kilpailee edelleen itsensä kanssa rajuimmin juuri Turku - Helsinki - välillä.


Entä sitten? Jos Pohjolan Liikenne ei ajaisi noita bussivuoroja niin silloin ne ajaisi Vainio tai joku muu. Lopputulos olisi aivan sama. Eikö se ole vain hyvä, jos VR antaa yksiköidensä kilpailla toisiaan vastaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siinä tarvitaankin jo melkoisen hyvää joukkoliikennettä, että tehtaan duunari lähtee töihin joukkoliikenteellä, jos varaa autoonkin on.
> 
> Keskustassa töissä olevalle maisterille ne ulkomaanmatkat, kalliit kirjat, ateriat ja viinipullot sekä edustusasunto keskustassa ovat niin arvokkaita, että autostakin voi niiden takia luopua.


Entäs nykyajan "duunari", eli alipalkattu insinööri tai vastaava "asiantuntija" joka asuu lähiörivarissa ja työskentelee keskustan ulkopuolella moottori- tai kehätien varren lasitalossa ja joka näkee ulkomaanmatkoillaan vain muita lasitaloja ja lentokenttiä. Millaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen kannattaa sellaisten kohdalla panostaa, vai kannattaako ollenkaan? Ota huomioon että näitä ei ole pelkästään Helsingin, vaan myös Tampereen, Turun ja Oulun ym seuduilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että kaukoyhteyksissä VR Oy kilpaili ja kilpailee edelleen itsensä kanssa rajuimmin juuri Turku - Helsinki - välillä.


Minäkin kiinnostuin tästä väitteestä  puidaanpa sitä siis tarkemmin.

Pikavuoroliikenne Turun ja Helsingin välillä ei selkeästi kilpaile junan kanssa suoraan, vaan tarjoaa täydentävää palvelua, varsinkin Salon ja Espoon välille.

Express-vuoroja Turusta Helsinkiin on 17 kpl. Näistä Pohjolan Liikenne liikennöi 9 kpl, Vainion Liikenne loput. Lähtöajat ovat 7.00, 7.30, 9.30, 10.30, 11.30, 13.30, 14.30, 15.30 ja 17.30. Junat taas lähtevät tasatunnein. Myös kaikki Vainion Liikenteen vuorot lähtevät puolelta (paitsi 8.00).

Bussi siis tarjoaa palvelua aina junien välissä, ja sillä on 17 minuuttia aikaisemmin perillä kuin seuraavalla junalla. Toisaalta bussi tarjoaa myös vaihdottoman yhteyden Turun pikavuoropysäkeiltä (5 kpl) Helsingin pikavuoropysäkeille (3 kpl). Jos haluaa Tuomiokirkolta Meilahteen, bussi on nopeampi ja kätevämpi.

En usko, että lakkauttamalla Turun ja Helsingin express-vuorot matkustajat siirtyisivät juniin vaan henkilöautoihin. Nykyiset bussimatkustajat käyttänevät bussia joko jostain hyvästä syystä (parempi tai nopeampi yhteys, jota ei voida korvata junalla) tai ovat joka tapauksessa haluttomia käyttämään junaa (näitäkin on; bussi koettaneen rauhallisemmaksi ja vähemmän julkiseksi).

Kiistanalaista on tietysti se, ovatko Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuorot osasyy haluttomuuteen Turun ja Salon väliseen taajamajunaliikenteeseen. Tällöin junat korvaisivat pikavuorot tällä välillä lähes täysin ja Helsinkiin asti matkaavatkin saattaisivat vaihtaa Salossa junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet väärässä. Kuten viittaamassani viestissä totean, Lättähattuliikenne oli laajimmillaan vasta vuonna 1964 mutta matkustajamäärät kääntyivät laskuun jo vuosien 1961 ja 1962 välillä. Pudotus siis alkoi samaan aikaan, kun VR koko ajan paransi palveluaan eli lisäsi junavuoroja sekä korvasi hitaita kovapenkkisiä höyryjunia uusilla Lättähatuilla.


Kuten kirjoitin jo aiemmin, autoistumisen ajan tapahtumista en ole nähnyt tutkimuksia, eikä tutkimuksia ehkä olekaan. Siksi keskiarvotilastojen perusteella ei voi pätevästi sanoa oikeastaan mitään muuta, kuin että tilastoluvut ovat mitä ovat. Niiden uskottavuus on sama kuin keskimääräinen hyvä olo silloin, kun toinen jalka on jääkimpaleessa ja toinen lähes kiehuvassa vedessä. Keskimäärin jalat ovat mukavassa 40 aseteen läpötilassa ja kaikki hyvin?

Tätä asiaa on käsitelty täällä foorumilla mm. kiinnittämällä huomio aikataulujen sopimattomuuteen. Määrä ei korvaa laatua. Jos ei ole tiedossa, minkälaista palvelua tuo lättähattuliikenne laajimmillaan oli, ei voi arvioida sitä, mikä sen merkitys matkustajamäärille on.

Virasto VR ei myöskään ollut maailmassa suinkaan yksin. Jos valtakunnan liikennepolitiikan fokus on kehittää autoilua, siinä on vaikea kilpailla millään keinoilla. Toisaalta jos VR:n omiin lähteisiin on uskominen, sillä ei itselläänkään ollut mielenkiintoa kilpailla autoilun kanssa. Vaan päin vastoin.

Tästä näkökulmasta lättähattuliikenteen laajentamisella ei tarvitse olla mitään tekemistä paikallisliikennepalveluiden kehittämisen kanssa. Kun sitä ei edes haluttu. Lättähattuliikenne toki laajenee, kun niillä korvataan vanhaa kalustoa ja veturijunia. Samalla voidaan karsia pysähdyksiä, kuten lienee tehtykin. Eli ajokilometrien kasvu ei tarkoita palvelun lisääntymistä, vaan yhtä hyvin palvelun heikkenemistä.

Miksi muuten tämä linkkisi:


> Kerroin sen jo tässä viestissäni.


 johtaa ihan muualle kuin viestiin 10867. Minulla tulee näkyviin viesti 10801. Katselen muuten viestejä järjestyksessä uusin ylimmäisenä.




> Kyllähän ne vaikuttavat mutta eivät yhtä paljon. Eräs vanha ohje aikataulujen laatimisesta kertoo, että pysähdystä kohden tarvitsee varata 1-1,5 min, jos pysähdys tehdään vain tarpeen vaatiessa. Vakituisissa pysähdyksissä on sen sijaan varattava vähintään 2,5-3 min (jarrutus 0,5 min, kiihdytys 1,5 min ja pysähdysaika 0,5-1 min). On tässä vähän eroa.


Tällä asialla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään tekemistä matka-ajan kanssa. Junan tulee lähteä asemalta/seisakkelta luvattuna aikana, ei aikaisemmin. Jos juna ei pysähdy jossain aikaisemmin, se ehkä saapuu asemalle aikaisemmin tai se voi käyttää pienempää nopeutta. Mutta seuraavaan aikataulutettuun lähtöaikaan pysähtymättömyys ei vaikuta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Koska teidän kahden mielipiteistä 98 % tuntuu olevan identtisiä niin ilman muuta oletin tämän olevan myös sinun kantasi.


Älä tee niin jatkossa. 

Meillä on Anteron kanssa paljon yhteisiä kokemuksia ja tietoja ja teemme paljon yhteistyötä eri yhteisöissä ja myös konsultteina.

Tästä huolimatta emme ole kaikesta samaa mieltä myöskään raideliikenteessä.




> Vuosien 1961 ja 1965 välisenä aikana VR:n kuljettamista henkilökilometreistä katosi melkein 20 %, vaikka tarjontaa samaan aikaan lisättiin.Olet väärässä. Kuten viittaamassani viestissä totean, Lättähattuliikenne oli laajimmillaan vasta vuonna 1964 mutta matkustajamäärät kääntyivät laskuun jo vuosien 1961 ja 1962 välillä.


Tähän täytyy todeta kaksi asiaan oleellisesti vaikuttanutta seikkaa,:
- Paikallisjunaliikenteen tarjontaa toisaalta myös vähennettiin 1950-60-lukujen taitteessa. Liikenteen laajuus ei muuttunut, mutta vuoroja lakkautettiin. (Päälähde taas Pölhön lisensiaattityö)
- Oleellisin joukkoliikenteen kilpailija 1950-60-luvuilla oli lisääntyvä ja uudistuva linja-autoliikenne.




> Eräs vanha ohje aikataulujen laatimisesta kertoo, että pysähdystä kohden tarvitsee varata 1-1,5 min, jos pysähdys tehdään vain tarpeen vaatiessa. Vakituisissa pysähdyksissä on sen sijaan varattava vähintään 2,5-3 min (jarrutus 0,5 min, kiihdytys 1,5 min ja pysähdysaika 0,5-1 min).


Jokainen tarvittaessa - pysähdys siis kuitenkin vaikutti merkittävästi aikatauluun.

Lättäkaluston tarvittaessa - pysähdys hidastaa matka-aikaa saman verran kuin vakituinen pysähdys modernilla sähköjunakalustolla (esim HKL metro tai sitä vastaavat Sm1,2,4 ja 5) tai kunnon suoritusarvot omaavalla kiskobussilla (esim Stadler RegioShuttle).

Kun tässä saivarrellaan aikatauluilla niin väännetään taas rautalangasta:

Modernilla paikallisliikennekalustolla yksi pysähdys hidastaa matkaa saman verran kun "tarvittaessa" - pysähdys Dm7 - kalustolla eli 1 - 1,5 min. 

Tästä seuraa, että kun huomioidaan pika- ja IC-kaluston pidemmät pysäkkiajat, niin paikallisjuna, joka pysähtyy 15-20 km välein, pystyy samaan, ja 5-10 km välein pysähtyvä marginaalisesti hitaampaan aikatauluun kuin pika- tai IC-juna, jos huippunopeuksissa ei ole oleellista eroa.




> Jos Pohjolan Liikenne ei ajaisi noita bussivuoroja niin silloin ne ajaisi Vainio tai joku muu.


Jos Pohjolan liikenne ei ajaisi ko. vuoroja, olisi VR Oy:llä intressi kehittää junaliikenne korvaamaan ko. vuorot rationalisoimalla sitä eri tavoin. 




> Eikö se ole vain hyvä, jos VR antaa yksiköidensä kilpailla toisiaan vastaan?


Ei todellakaan.

Ensinnäkään, talousteorian tai käytännön mukaan saman konsernin eri yhtiöiden ei kannata kilpailla toisiaan vastaan. Se johtaa aina koko konsernin huonompaan tuottavuuteen.

Toisekseen, Suomen nykypäivän tilanteessa kilpailu johtaa siihen, että VR Oy:n tehokkaammin hoidetut yksiköt voittavat liikennettä tehottomammin hoidetuilta, joka johtaa raideliikenteen vähenemiseen.

----------


## PNu

> Kuten kirjoitin jo aiemmin, autoistumisen ajan tapahtumista en ole nähnyt tutkimuksia, eikä tutkimuksia ehkä olekaan. Siksi keskiarvotilastojen perusteella ei voi pätevästi sanoa oikeastaan mitään muuta, kuin että tilastoluvut ovat mitä ovat.


Tilastot näyttävät kehityksen suunnan aivan riittävän tarkasti tämän keskustelun kannalta. Tässähän on pohjimmiltaan kyse enää siitä, että haluat elää omien käsityksiesi vallassa ja kieltäydyt siksi hyväksymästä mitään tietoa, joka saattaisi pakottaa sinut mielipiteiden uudelleenarviointiin. Siksi tässä eivät auttaisi minkään valtakunnan tutkimuksetkaan. Aivan samaan pisteeseen ajauduimme taannoin siinä höyryveturikeskustelussakin.




> Tästä näkökulmasta lättähattuliikenteen laajentamisella ei tarvitse olla mitään tekemistä paikallisliikennepalveluiden kehittämisen kanssa. Kun sitä ei edes haluttu. Lättähattuliikenne toki laajenee, kun niillä korvataan vanhaa kalustoa ja veturijunia. Samalla voidaan karsia pysähdyksiä, kuten lienee tehtykin.


Kimmo Pyrhönen on kirjottanut aiheesta erinomaisen kirjan LÄTTÄHATTU - KISKOAUTON TARINA, ISBN: 9519847588. Siellä lähestytään asiaa mm. aikatauluvertailujen avulla. Mars lukemaan.




> Miksi muuten tämä linkkisi: johtaa ihan muualle kuin viestiin 10867. Minulla tulee näkyviin viesti 10801. Katselen muuten viestejä järjestyksessä uusin ylimmäisenä.


Kyllä se minulla toimii oikein mutta sen sijaan tuo sinun linkkisi viestiin 10867 ei toimi. Tähän ongelmaan varmaan ylläpito osaa vastata paremmin.




> Tällä asialla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään tekemistä matka-ajan kanssa. Junan tulee lähteä asemalta/seisakkelta luvattuna aikana, ei aikaisemmin. Jos juna ei pysähdy jossain aikaisemmin, se ehkä saapuu asemalle aikaisemmin tai se voi käyttää pienempää nopeutta. Mutta seuraavaan aikataulutettuun lähtöaikaan pysähtymättömyys ei vaikuta.


Mutta eihän tästä ollut kysymyskään. Puhe oli siitä, että vain tarvittaessa suoritettava pysähdys vaati aikatauluun 1-1,5 min lisäystä ajoaikaan, kun vakituinen pysähdys vaati 2,5-3 min. Jos siis junan aikataulua pyrittiin nopeuttamaan pysähdyksiä karsimalla niin silloin on poistettava myös jälkimmäisiä, jotta saavutetaan todellista aikavoittoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilastot näyttävät kehityksen suunnan aivan riittävän tarkasti tämän keskustelun kannalta. Tässähän on pohjimmiltaan kyse enää siitä, että haluat elää omien käsityksiesi vallassa ja kieltäydyt siksi hyväksymästä mitään tietoa, joka saattaisi pakottaa sinut mielipiteiden uudelleenarviointiin. Siksi tässä eivät auttaisi minkään valtakunnan tutkimuksetkaan. Aivan samaan pisteeseen ajauduimme taannoin siinä höyryveturikeskustelussakin.


Et tainnut ymmärtää edes ämpärivertaustani.

Ehkä epätarkat keskiarvotilastot riittävät sinulle, minulle eivät. Kun suunnittelee liikennettä itse, on pakko selvittää itselleen, mihin liikenne ja joukkoliikenteen matkamäärät perustuvat. Silloin ymmärtää, mikä arvo milläkin tilastotiedolla on. Eivät tilastot valehtele, mutta tilastoarvot eivät useinkaan ole käyttökelpoisia suunittelun ja ilmiöiden selittämisen kannalta, vaikka ne kuvaavatkin jollain lailla ilmiöiden seurauksia.

Voin vakuuttaa sinulle, että olen joutunut muuttamaan mielipiteitäni paljonkin sitä mukaa, kun olen perehtynyt asioihin. Ellen olisi muuttanut, olisin varmaankin yhtä innokas autoilun kannattaja kuin suurin osa suomalaisista. Pitäisin kaikkia ruuhkia vain suunnittelijoiden tahallaan järjestämänä kiusana ja uskoisin 1960-luvun henkeen, että joukkoliikenne on kuoleva liikennemuoto - koska kaikkihan voivat tehdä kaikki matkat paljon kätevämmin autolla. ja kun joukkoliikenne on kuollut, silloin se ei enää ole haittaamassa autoilua ja ruuhkat katoavat... Kunhan vielä kaikki liikennevalotkin hävitetään.

Tervetuloa vaan PNu vakavalle opintielle, niin ehkä sinäkin ymmärrät asioita ja muutat mielipiteitäsi! Uskon, että voit menestyäkin, sillä mielestäni tutkit ja selvitätät asioita kiitettävällä tavalla - mutta et ehkä tarpeeksi, etkä kriittisesti. Ei pidä uskoa kaikkea, mikä on painettu.




> Mutta eihän tästä ollut kysymyskään. Puhe oli siitä, että vain tarvittaessa suoritettava pysähdys vaati aikatauluun 1-1,5 min lisäystä ajoaikaan, kun vakituinen pysähdys vaati 2,5-3 min. Jos siis junan aikataulua pyrittiin nopeuttamaan pysähdyksiä karsimalla niin silloin on poistettava myös jälkimmäisiä, jotta saavutetaan todellista aikavoittoa.


Siis aikataulua ei voi nopeuttaa käyttämällä "vain tarvittaessa" -pysähdyksiä. Ehkä niin on aikanaan luultu, mutta se ei ole niin. Pysähdys kuin pysähdys kestää aivan saman ajan, jos paikallaan seistään myös sama aika. Ei sitä se muuta, mikä pysähdyksen nimi on.

"Vain tarvittaessa" -pysähdyksen ainoa etu on, että sillä säästetään kalustoa ja energiaa. Aikatauluun se ei vaikuta. Jos entisajan aikataulusuunnittelija on niin luullut, niin sen virheen on veturinkuljettaja joutunut käytännössä korjaamaan sillä, että seuraavalta aikataulunmukaiselta pysähdykseltä lähdetään joka tapauskessa samalla minuutilla. Vai oletko eri mieltä?

Antero

----------


## PNu

> - Paikallisjunaliikenteen tarjontaa toisaalta myös vähennettiin 1950-60-lukujen taitteessa. Liikenteen laajuus ei muuttunut, mutta vuoroja lakkautettiin.


Yksittäisiä lakkautuksia on toki tehty jo ennen sotia mutta kokonaisuuteena paikallisliikennettä laajennettiin 60-luvun alkupuolelle asti.




> - Oleellisin joukkoliikenteen kilpailija 1950-60-luvuilla oli lisääntyvä ja uudistuva linja-autoliikenne.


Nyt en malta olla viisastelematta, että eikö bussi ole joukkoliikennettä? Kommenteissasi nimittäin on usein sellainen sävy, kuin bussi ei sitä todellakaan olisi.

Asiallisesti ottaen tuo on aivan totta, että bussi oli junille paha kilpailija. Uusi bussikalusto saattoi jopa nopeudeltaan ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan ylittää höyryjunat ja puukoriset moottorivaunut. Bussien osalta myös tuontisäännöstely purettiin jo syksyllä 1957. Toisaalta valtio kuitenkin rajoitti bussiliikennettä liikenneluvin ja bussien aikataulut oli piirrettävä määrättyjen (alhaisten) keskinopeuksien mukaan, joka teki busseista eräissä tapauksissa keinotekoisesti junaa hitaampia.




> Lättäkaluston tarvittaessa - pysähdys hidastaa matka-aikaa saman verran kuin vakituinen pysähdys modernilla sähköjunakalustolla


Jotenkin arvasin, että käännät keskustelun heti nykyaikaisiin sähköjuniin. Se ei kuitenkaan liity tähän asiaan oikein mitenkään. Jos esim. Pori-Parkano-Haapamäki -reitillä Lättäjunat alkoivat kärsiä matkustajakadosta niin siinä ei (realistiseen ajatteluun pyrittäessä) voinut 60- ja 70-luvun mahdollisuuksilla tulla sähköjuna kysymykseenkään.




> Jos Pohjolan liikenne ei ajaisi ko. vuoroja, olisi VR Oy:llä intressi kehittää junaliikenne korvaamaan ko. vuorot rationalisoimalla sitä eri tavoin.


Elmo on jo edellä käsitellyt eräitä syitä, miksi juna ei korvaa busseja Turun liikenteessä ja tästä on aikaisemmin keskusteltu muidenkin aiheiden yhteydessä. Lienee turha käydä samaa asiaa läpi, koska ei meillä kummallakaan kuitenkaan olisi tästä mitään uutta sanottavaa.




> Ensinnäkään, talousteorian tai käytännön mukaan saman konsernin eri yhtiöiden ei kannata kilpailla toisiaan vastaan. Se johtaa aina koko konsernin huonompaan tuottavuuteen.


Mielestäni joukkoliikennepalveluiden järjestämisessä ollaan aivan väärillä jäljillä, jos tarkoitus on tuottaa omistajille mahdollisimman suurta voittoa.




> Toisekseen, Suomen nykypäivän tilanteessa kilpailu johtaa siihen, että VR Oy:n tehokkaammin hoidetut yksiköt voittavat liikennettä tehottomammin hoidetuilta, joka johtaa raideliikenteen vähenemiseen.


Jos kuljetus voidaan hoitaa paremmin maanteitse niin mielestäni sen saa silloin hoitaa. Raideliikenteen ei tule olla mikään itseisarvo.

----------


## PNu

> Ei pidä uskoa kaikkea, mikä on painettu.


Tämä akateeminen viisastelu oli ilmeisesti tarkoitettu kyseenalaistamaan edellä mainittua Lättähattukirjaa, joten koen velvollisuudekseni sitä hieman puolustaa, kun itse siihen viittasin. Totta toki onkin, ettei tutkimustyössä tulisi vedota toissijaisiin lähteisiin mutta olen toki itsekin harrastanut aikatauluvertailua vaikka kuinka paljon. Koska omat havaintoni ovat hyvin saman suuntaisia kuin kirjassa esiintyvät niin uskallan väittää, ettei siellä esiinny ainakaan olennaisia virheitä. Viittasin ko. kirjaan kuitenkin siksi, että sen saatavuus lienee olennaisesti parempi, kuin 50- ja 60-lukujen aikataulukirjojen. Siten asiasta kiinnostuneiden on helpompi saada sitä kautta lisätietoa.

----------


## kemkim

> En usko, että lakkauttamalla Turun ja Helsingin express-vuorot matkustajat siirtyisivät juniin vaan henkilöautoihin. Nykyiset bussimatkustajat käyttänevät bussia joko jostain hyvästä syystä (parempi tai nopeampi yhteys, jota ei voida korvata junalla) tai ovat joka tapauksessa haluttomia käyttämään junaa (näitäkin on; bussi koettaneen rauhallisemmaksi ja vähemmän julkiseksi).


Minä veikkaisin jälkimmäistä syyksi. Jos nimittäin bussiyhteyksiä käytettäisiin, koska ollaan matkalla esimerkiksi Tuomiokirkolta Meilahteen, kannattaisi Turusta ajaa pikavuoroja myös esimerkiksi Myyrmäkeen ja Tikkurilaan, näiden reittien varrellahan asuisi paljon väkeä ja varmasti joku olisi Turkuunkin menossa. Näin ei kuitenkaan tehdä. Myöskään Nummelan ja Lohjan busseilta ei ole yhteyksiä Espoon keskuksen rautatieasemalle, josta olisi vaihtoyhteyksiä junalla ties minne. Näinkään ei Pohjolan Liikenne tee, koska kysyntä puuttu. Eli ainoaksi bussin käyttöä Helsingin ja Turun välillä selittäväksi teijäksi jää tottumus tai edullisempi hinta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Nyt en malta olla viisastelematta, että eikö bussi ole joukkoliikennettä? Kommenteissasi nimittäin on usein sellainen sävy, kuin bussi ei sitä todellakaan olisi.


Laajan, sekä Suomea että muita maita koskevan kokemuksen mukaan kun raideliikenne ja bussi tarjoavat samankaltaisen palvelutason, raideliikenne houkuttelee merkittävästi enemmän matkustajia. Suomessa tämän osoittaa ennen kaikkea se, että matkustajamäärä laski rajusti kaikilla niillä reiteillä, joilla raideliikenne korvattiin busseilla.

Mielestäni ensisijainen tavoite Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle on matkamäärien huomattava kasvattaminen niin, että nykyisen autopohjaisen liikennejärjestelmän aiheuttamat ympäristö-, sosiaaliset- ja taloushaitat vähenevät. Mielestäni on myös ensisijaista, että tämä tehdään taloudellisesti tarkoituksenmukaisella tavalla.




> Jos esim. Pori-Parkano-Haapamäki -reitillä Lättäjunat alkoivat kärsiä matkustajakadosta niin siinä ei (realistiseen ajatteluun pyrittäessä) voinut 60- ja 70-luvun mahdollisuuksilla tulla sähköjuna kysymykseenkään.


Ei toki. Dieseljuna voi kuitenkin saavuttaa käytännössä saman suorituskyvyn.  Operointikustannukset ovat toki kalliit.

Pori - Parkano - Haapamäki lienee hyvä esimerkki yhteydestä, jolla maaseudun väen vähentyminen todella oli merkittävä syy käytön vähenemiseen.

Siinä valossa on kuitenkin yllättävää, että osuuden liikenne kuitenkin säilyi peräti vuoteen 1981 asti kun koko rata lakkautettiin jo 1984.




> Mielestäni joukkoliikennepalveluiden järjestämisessä ollaan aivan väärillä jäljillä, jos tarkoitus on tuottaa omistajille mahdollisimman suurta voittoa.


Eri yksiköiden epäterve kilpailu VR - konsernin sisällä taloudessa ei tuota mitään muutakaan hyötyä veronmaksajille, vain haittoja. 

Joukkoliikennepalveluiden järjestämisessä tulee aina olla mahdollisimman taloudellinen, tarkoittaen nimenomaan matkamäärien maksimointia suhteessa yhteiskunnan tukeen. VR Oy:n sisäinen kilpailu ei mitenkään vähennä vaan päin vastoin lisää valtion rahoituksen tarvetta.




> Jos kuljetus voidaan hoitaa paremmin maanteitse niin mielestäni sen saa silloin hoitaa. Raideliikenteen ei tule olla mikään itseisarvo.


Et ymmärrä nyt asiaa ollenkaan.

VR Oy:n sisällä on kaksi henkilöliikennettä hoitavaa yksikköä:
- VR Oy:n henkilöjunaliikenne, joka on tehottomasti hoidettu
- Pohjolan liikenteen bussiliikenne, joka on tehokkaammin hoidettu

Tällöin bussiliikenne on näennäisesti edullisempaa myös tilanteessa, jossa henkilöjunaliikenne yhtä tehokkaasti hoidettuna olisi edullisempaa.

Juuri tämä on VR Oy:n henkilöjunaliikennemonopolin suurin epäkohta. Kun henkilöjunaliikenne ei ole taloudellisesti hoidettua, bussiliikenteen osuus on suurempi kuin mitä se olisi.

Raideliikenteellä on ympäristön ja talouden kannalta myönteinen itseisarvo seuraavista syistä:
- Raideliikenne houkuttelee palvelutason ollessa muutoin samankaltainen merkittävästi enemmän käyttäjiä kuin bussi
- Raideliikenne on riittävästi kuormitettuna sekä talouden että ympäristön kannalta edullisempaa kuin bussiliikenne.

Kyse on nimenomaan siitä, että epäterve markkinatilanne on Suomessa johtanut vääristyneeseen tilanteeseen, jossa paikallisjunaliikennettä ei harjoiteta edes sellaisilla yhteyksillä, joilla se nykyaikaisesti hoidettuna olisi varmasti merkittävästi voitollista, kuten esimerkiksi Turku - Salo, Turku - Loimaa - Toijala - Tampere tai tietyt Tampereen, Oulun ja keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristön osuudet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä akateeminen viisastelu oli ilmeisesti tarkoitettu kyseenalaistamaan edellä mainittua Lättähattukirjaa, ...


Ei ollut. Tarkoitin ihan yleensä mitä hyvänsä painettua tekstiä tai tutkimusta.

Tieteellisen julkaisutoiminnan periaate on, että lukijalle tarjotaan lähdeluetteloin ja menetelmien kuvauksin mahdollisuus tarkistaa, että se mitä sanotaan on oikein. Mutta senkin jälkeen on ymmärrettävä, ovatko menetelmä ja johtopäätökset oikeat tai ovatko käytetyt lähdetiedot luotettavat ja relevantit.

Tieteellisessä kirjallisuudessa havoin johdetaan tai päädytään väärin tuloksiin tahallisesti. Epätieteellisessä useammin ja poliittisessa varmaankin melkein aina.  :Smile:  Mutta kehitys menee eteenpäin vain siten, että tehty tutkimus kyseenalaistetaan, asiat selvitetään tarkemmin tai perusteellisemmin tai kokonaan uusista lähtökohdista. Näihin antaa usein syyn edellisen tutkimuksen jälkeen saadut kokemukset. Eli maailma näyttää toiselta.

Jos palataan itse aiheeseen, niin on aivan selvä, että me näemme vuonna 2007 lättähattuajan ja 1960-luvun alun toisella tavalla kuin aikalaiset. Meillä on mahdollisuus jälkiviisauteen, kun tiedämme sellaista, mitä aikalaiset eivät tienneet.

Siitä huolimatta kyse oli asenteista. Britanniassa puuhasi samoihin aikoihin herra Beeching, joka lakkautti liikennettä ja sulki rataosia edistääkseen rautateitä. Hän voitti hallituksen suosiossa herra Stedefordin, joka oli tarpeellisesta kehityksestä eri mieltä. Eli tulevaisuudesta tietämättä osasi ennustaa paremmin, mutta hänen ajatuksensa eivät olleet poliitikkojen mielestä yhtä mukavia kuin Beechingin. (Englannin rautatiet päätyivät Beechingin hevoskuurista jokseenkin katastrofiin.)

Eli ei aikalaisuus välttämättä estä näkemästä asioita samoin kuin meidän on helppo nähdä nyt. Valitettavasti epäonnistumisten luettelo on pitkä - Suomi mukaan lukien - mutta ehkä Sveitisin yleisesti ja Freiburgin yksittäisenä kaupunkina voi mainita 1960-luvun valtavirran poikkeuksina, joissa valtavirrasta poikkeavat ajatukset voittivat. Eli olisi sekin ollut mahdollista, myös Suomessa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> VR Oy:n sisällä on kaksi henkilöliikennettä hoitavaa yksikköä:
> - VR Oy:n henkilöjunaliikenne, joka on tehottomasti hoidettu
> - Pohjolan liikenteen bussiliikenne, joka on tehokkaammin hoidettu


Ja Veolialla on mm. jo Ruotsissa vaikka kuinka monta yksikköä edustaen lähes kaikkia mahdollisia henkilöliikennemuotoja, samaten vastaavia joukkoliikennealan monialayrityksiä löytyy maailmalta vaikka kuinka paljon. Mielestäni VR-Yhtymä -vastaisen pakkomielteeksi livenneen ajojahdin voisi lopettaa ja alkaa etsiä todellisia syitä liikennepolitiikan epäonnistumisiin tai muunlaisiin vinoutumiin.
Jossain vaiheessa Suomessakin kansainvälisten busseista tunnettujen jättiläisten operoimia junia tai raitiovaunuja saattaa alkaa liikennöidä. Katsotaan nyt ensin, millä tavalla henkilöliikenne jatkossa järjestetään valtakunnallisella tasolla. Täsmälleen nykyisenlainen malli tuskin tulee säilymään loputtomiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mielestäni VR-Yhtymä -vastaisen pakkomielteeksi livenneen ajojahdin voisi lopettaa ja alkaa etsiä todellisia syitä liikennepolitiikan epäonnistumisiin tai muunlaisiin vinoutumiin


Nähdäkseni VR - yhtymän raidehenkilöliikenteen monopoli on keskeinen syy liikennepolitiikan epäonnistumiseen ja vinoutumiseen koska se estää kaksi asiaa:
- Nykyinen monopolin hintataso estää usean tyyppisten, muualla EU-alueella hyvin menestyneiden henkilöliikennemuotojen kehittämisen.
- Monopoli estää uusien toimijoiden tulon markkinoille.

Nähdäkseni VR - yhtymän monopolin kritisoiminen ei ole pakkomiellettä tai ajojahtia.

Oleellinen kysymys on se, että on joko purettava VR Oy:n raidehenkilöliikennemonopoli tai yhtymän on myytävä linja-autoliikenneyksikkönsä, jotta sillä on suurempi paine rationalisoida junaliikennettä.

Yhtymän eri henkilöliikenneyksiköiden - aiemmin erillisten valtionyhtiöiden - väliset tehokkuuserot ovat olleet "tietoa" ja "kokemusta" joka on johtanut Suomen henkilöliikennepolitiikkaa harhaan ja johtaneet kiskoliikenteen vähenemiseen. Tämä on johtunut siitä, että valtion linja-autoliikenneyrityksen (Oy Pohjolan liikenne Ab) ja VR Oy:n ja sen edeltäjien väliset tehokkuserot on luultu kisko- ja kumipyöräliikenteen välisiksi kustannuseroiksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oleellinen kysymys on se, että on joko purettava VR Oy:n raidehenkilöliikennemonopoli tai yhtymän on myytävä linja-autoliikenneyksikkönsä, jotta sillä on suurempi paine rationalisoida junaliikennettä.


Näyttäisi väistämättömältä, että raidehenkilöliikennemonopoli tullaan vaiheittain purkamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin (alkaen ilmeisesti PKS:n lähiliikenteestä). Uudella tavoin järjestetyssä mallissa operaattorien omistustaustoilla ei ole enää sitäkään merkitystä kuin nykyisessä tilanteessa edellä esitettyjen teoreettisten mahdollisuuksien suhteen.

Se että valtiovalta antaa VR Oy:n käyttää monopoliasemaansa nykyisellä tavalla, on mielestäni yhteiskunnan, etenkin valtiovallan, vika. Näissä ketjuissa asia on esitetty usein sellaisessa valossa, että VR-konserni olisi keskeisin syypää esitettyihin epäkohtiin. Hyvää tulosta tavoitteleva osakeyhtiö toimii tavalla, jolla se uskoo parhaiten (ja ehkä helpoitenkin) saavuttavansa tulostavoitteensa. Ei siinä nk. yleinen etu paljon paina, kun asiaa ei erikseen vaadita.

----------


## PNu

> Tieteellisen julkaisutoiminnan periaate on, että lukijalle tarjotaan lähdeluetteloin ja menetelmien kuvauksin mahdollisuus tarkistaa, että se mitä sanotaan on oikein.


Tismalleen. Juuri siksi minä en pystykään useimpia tänne kirjoittamiasi ajatuksia hyväksymään, koska vältät huolellisesti esittämästä sellaista taustatietoa, jonka avulla lukija voisi väitteiden paikkansapitävyyden tarkistaa. Tosin minä en ainakaan vaadi, että tämän kaltaisessa keskusteluryhmässä väitteiden tulisi olla tieteellisesti päteviä. Hyvin esitetyt perustelutkin riittävät mainiosti. Sinun kohdallasi ongelmana onkin, että perustelutkin muistuttavat yleensä enemmän salaliittoteorioita kuin oikeita asia-argumentteja. Tunnustusta annan kuitenkin siitä, että raitiotiekeskusteluissa olet pystynyt esittämään oikeastikin hyviä näkökulmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja Veolialla on mm. jo Ruotsissa vaikka kuinka monta yksikköä edustaen lähes kaikkia mahdollisia henkilöliikennemuotoja, samaten vastaavia joukkoliikennealan monialayrityksiä löytyy maailmalta vaikka kuinka paljon.


Näiden ja VR-Yhtymän oleellinen ero on, että ne joutuvat kilpailemaan myös tarjotessaan raideliikennettä. Siksi ne eivät voi keinotella eri liikennemuotojen välillä kuten monopolissa toimiva VR-Yhtymä. Siksi kansainvälisten operaattoreiden eri toimialojen omistustaustalla ei ole käytännössä merkitystä, kuten itsekin totesit.




> Se että valtiovalta antaa VR Oy:n käyttää monopoliasemaansa nykyisellä tavalla, on mielestäni yhteiskunnan, etenkin valtiovallan, vika. Näissä ketjuissa asia on esitetty usein sellaisessa valossa, että VR-konserni olisi keskeisin syypää esitettyihin epäkohtiin.


On totta, että VR Oy:n monopolista päättää Eduskunta. Mutta siellä kuunnellaan mitä VR Oy itse sanoo ja käytännössä noudatetaan sitä.





> Hyvää tulosta tavoitteleva osakeyhtiö toimii tavalla, jolla se uskoo parhaiten (ja ehkä helpoitenkin) saavuttavansa tulostavoitteensa. Ei siinä nk. yleinen etu paljon paina, kun asiaa ei erikseen vaadita.


VR-Yhtymä on valtion eli meidän kansalaisten omistama osakeyhtiö. Osakeyhtiölaki ei kiellä osakeyhtiötä toimimasta omistajansa edun mukaisesti. Ja tässä tapauksessa omistajan etu on yleinen etu. Juuri sen tulisi painaa VR-Yhtymän päätöksenteossa, ei minkään muun.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näyttäisi väistämättömältä, että raidehenkilöliikennemonopoli tullaan vaiheittain purkamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin (alkaen ilmeisesti PKS:n lähiliikenteestä).


Toivottavasti purku aloitetaan siten, että kaikki viranomaisten tilaama seudullinen paikallisliikenne vapautetaan samanaikaisesti. Ainakin Turku - Salo -välillä ja Tampereen ympäristössä liikenteen käynnistäminen on käytännössä vain lainmuutoksesta kiinni, kun liikenne kuitenkin olisi itsekannattavaa kunhan vain palvelutaso on oikein valittu.




> Se että valtiovalta antaa VR Oy:n käyttää monopoliasemaansa nykyisellä tavalla, on mielestäni yhteiskunnan, etenkin valtiovallan, vika.


Toki näin, ja nähdäkseni painostus on kohdistunutkin nimenomaan VR Oy:n lakisääteiseen monopoliin.

VR Oy toki ajaa omaa asiaansa vahvasti ja myös tavoilla, jotka eivät noudata edes valtion asettamia pelisääntöjä. Esimerkiksi kaikki yhtiön julkisuuteen ja eduskunnalle antama tieto ei ole ollut paikkansapitävää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tismalleen. Juuri siksi minä en pystykään useimpia tänne kirjoittamiasi ajatuksia hyväksymään, koska vältät huolellisesti esittämästä sellaista taustatietoa, jonka avulla lukija voisi väitteiden paikkansapitävyyden tarkistaa. Tosin minä en ainakaan vaadi, että tämän kaltaisessa keskusteluryhmässä väitteiden tulisi olla tieteellisesti päteviä.


En pidä tätä foorumia tieteellisenä julkaisuna, enkä siksi välitä tehdä tieteellisen julkaisun vaatimaa perusteellista työtä kaikkien mahdollisten lähteiden kaivamiseksi ja dokumentoimiseksi.

Erityisesti rautatieliikenteen ja sen talouden kohdalla tilanne on hyvin vaikeakin. Vanhaa julkaistuakaan materiaalia ei välttämättä edes löydy enää. Uutta taas ei ole julkaistu, koska VR Oy ei enää julkaise mitään taloudellisia tilastoja kuten virastoaikana. RHK ja LVM julkaisevat nykyään, mutta usein varsinainen lähdetieto jää pimentoon siksi, että laskelmat onkin tehty VR Oy:ssä ja sieltä on saatu vain tuloksia.




> Hyvin esitetyt perustelutkin riittävät mainiosti. Sinun kohdallasi ongelmana onkin, että perustelutkin muistuttavat yleensä enemmän salaliittoteorioita kuin oikeita asia-argumentteja.


Tämä on minusta niin erikoinen väite, etten osaa vastata siihen mitään.

Paljon päätetään asioita poissa julkisuudesta. Koko liike-elämän päätöksenteko on ensisijaisesti salaista, ja salaamisessa voidaan vedota liikesalaisuuteen. Ovatko yritysten keskinäiset salaiset sopimukset sitten salaliittoja? Onhan niissä liittouduttu toteuttamaan jotain, ja se on tehty salassa, kun siitä ei ole julkisuuteen kerrottu.

Salassa tehdään myös sopimuksia julkisen vallan ja liike-elämän kesken. Ja julkisen vallan toiminta voidaan siirtää liikesalaisuuden piiriin järjestämällä asioiden hoito yhtiömuotoon. Tästähän me nyt juuri kärsimme VR-Yhtymän kohdalla.




> Tunnustusta annan kuitenkin siitä, että raitiotiekeskusteluissa olet pystynyt esittämään oikeastikin hyviä näkökulmia.


Kiitos tästä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näiden ja VR-Yhtymän oleellinen ero on, että ne joutuvat kilpailemaan myös tarjotessaan raideliikennettä. Siksi ne eivät voi keinotella eri liikennemuotojen välillä kuten monopolissa toimiva VR-Yhtymä. Siksi kansainvälisten operaattoreiden eri toimialojen omistustaustalla ei ole käytännössä merkitystä, kuten itsekin totesit.


Ja voisin todeta lisäksi, että Suomessa todennäköisesti ollaan menossa ulkomaisten esimerkkien viitoittamaan suuntaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Varmasti tietyt intressiryhmät hangoittelevat vastaan viimeiseen asti, mutta maailma muuttuu kuljetusalallakin. On tähänkin asti muuttunut, mutta jatkossa voi muuttua vieläkin enemmän.

----------


## PNu

> Paljon päätetään asioita poissa julkisuudesta. Koko liike-elämän päätöksenteko on ensisijaisesti salaista, ja salaamisessa voidaan vedota liikesalaisuuteen.


Tietääkseni et kuitenkaan ole itse istunut niissä kokouksissa, joissa on tehty päätöksiä esim. VR:n paikallisliikenteen lakkautuksista tai höyryvetureiden hylkäämisistä. Tästä huolimatta tunnut aina tietävän parhaiten mitä siellä kulisseissa on oikein tapahtunut. Mielestäni tämä on mahdollista vain kahdella tapaa. Joko olet tehnyt mullistavia arkistolöytöjä tai sitten teoriasi ovat vain oman vilkkaan mielikuvituksesi tuotetta. Koska mihinkään tarkistettavissa oleviin arkistolöytöihin et ikinä vetoa niin päädyn tietysti jälkimmäisen selityksen kannalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joko olet tehnyt mullistavia arkistolöytöjä tai sitten teoriasi ovat vain oman vilkkaan mielikuvituksesi tuotetta. Koska mihinkään tarkistettavissa oleviin arkistolöytöihin et ikinä vetoa niin päädyn tietysti jälkimmäisen selityksen kannalle.


Voithan toki näinkin muotoilla. Sillä tätähän historian tutkimus suurelta osin on. Yleensä tiedetään vain, mitä tapahtui, mutta ei sitä, miksi. Syitä joudutaan sitten rakentamaan hatarista palasista, eli suurin osa on tulkintaa tai rumemmin sanottuna arvausta, tahi sinun ilmaisuasi käyttäen mielikuvitusta. Sen vuoksi juuri joulun aikaan riideltiin Ruotsin ja Suomen välillä sotahistoriasta.

Ihan käytännöllinen syy siihen, miksi en kaikissa asioissa selvitä lähteitä on siinä, että olen ollut kiinnostunut näistä asioista tietoisesti yli 40 vuotta ja lukenut ja nähnyt sinä aikana monenlaista. Itselläni on muutama metri rautatiealan kirjallisuutta, enkä yksinkertaisesti muista, mitä missäkin on sanottu. Enkä tämän tai muidenkaan foorumien tähden välitä ruveta penkomaan tuhansia sivuja.

Voisin sanoa niin, että myöhemmin olen viisastunut tämän asian suhteen. Kun näistä asioista on tullut työ ja opiskelun aihe, olen ymmärtänyt lähdemuistiinpanojen merkityksen. Viime vuosina olen tehnyt töitä pääasiassa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen parissa. Siksi siitä kirjoitellessa on helpompi mainita myös lähteitä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Mielestäni VR-Yhtymä -vastaisen pakkomielteeksi livenneen ajojahdin voisi lopettaa ja alkaa etsiä todellisia syitä liikennepolitiikan epäonnistumisiin tai muunlaisiin vinoutumiin.


Tismalleen näin. Paikallisliikenteen alasajoon johtaneita syitä lähtisin itse etsimään (maaltapaon ja autoistumisen lisäksi) mm. seuraavista:

Alue- ja työllisyyspolitiikan takia rakennettiin ja ylläpidettiin korpiratoja, joilla ei ollut mitään oikeita menestymisen mahdollisuuksia. Tämä rasitti tarpeettomasti VR:n taloutta.

Valtio ei kyennyt tekemään 70- ja 80-luvuilla pitkäjänteisiä suunnitelmia paikallisliikenteen tulevaisuudesta. Siksi Lättähatuille ei kannattanut tilata seuraajia.

AY-liike oli pitkään joustamaton junien miehityskysymyksissä. On selvää, ettei Lättähattu ollut enää 80-luvulle tultaessa kyllin nopea ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan riittävän korkeatasoinen. VR:n halu korvata Lättävuoroja Dv12-vetoisilla junilla on tässä suhteessa ymmärrettävää. Se johti kuitenkin kustannusten nousuun, koska junia oli pakko ajaa kolmen hengen miehityksellä. On muistettava, että VR tilasi paikallisliikenteeseen jo 60-luvun alkupuolella Lättähattuja nopeamman ja korkeatasoisemman junan (Dm9) ja se oli tarkoitettu nimenomaan kaupunkiseutujen liikenteeseen. Tämäkin suunnitelma kaatui ainakin osittain miehityskiistoihin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Alue- ja työllisyyspolitiikan takia rakennettiin ja ylläpidettiin korpiratoja, joilla ei ollut mitään oikeita menestymisen mahdollisuuksia. Tämä rasitti tarpeettomasti VR:n taloutta.


Korpiradat eivät suoraan liity paikallisliikennekysymykseen, koska paikallisliikenne lakkautettiin myös radoilta, jotka eivät millään tavoin olleet korpiratoja.

Korpiratakysymys on toki vaikuttanut paikallisliikennekysymykseen siten, että tiettyjen yhteyksien paikallisliikenteen huono kannattavuus on yleistetty kaiken paikallisliikenteen huonoksi kannattavuudeksi.




> Valtio ei kyennyt tekemään 70- ja 80-luvuilla pitkäjänteisiä suunnitelmia paikallisliikenteen tulevaisuudesta. Siksi Lättähatuille ei kannattanut tilata seuraajia.


Tässä on kyllä asiat aika päälaellaan. 

Historiikit ja muut lähteet tekevät selväksi, että VR ajoi systemaattisesti paikallisliikenteen lakkautusta, ja se, että valtio ei muka pystynyt tekemään pitkäjänteistä ratkaisua, tarkoitti VR:n näkökulmasta vain sitä, että poliitikot eivät hyväksyneet lopunkin paikallisliikenteen alasajoa riittävän nopeassa aikataulussa.

Oltaisiin tietysti tarvittu kovakätisempää poliittista ohjausta, joka olisi pakottanut VR:n tekemään paikallisliikenteen todelliset kehittämissuunnitelmat.

Ongelmana oli tietysti myös asiantuntemuksen puute molemmin puolin pöytää.




> AY-liike oli pitkään joustamaton junien miehityskysymyksissä. (..)
>  On muistettava, että VR tilasi paikallisliikenteeseen jo 60-luvun alkupuolella Lättähattuja nopeamman ja korkeatasoisemman junan (Dm9) ja se oli tarkoitettu nimenomaan kaupunkiseutujen liikenteeseen. Tämäkin suunnitelma kaatui ainakin osittain miehityskiistoihin.


Voidaan sanoa, että ammattiyhdistysten valta VR Oy:ssä sekä valtion omistajapolitiikassa on edelleen suhteeton, kun yritystä koskevat valtion päätökset tosisasiassa tekevät VR:n ay - liikkeeseen kuuluvat kansanedustajat ja muut johtavat poliitikot.

En missään tapauksessa pidä ammattiyhdistysliikettä huonona asiana ja arvostan sitä paljon. Yritysten johtaminen ei vain onnistu siten, että ammattiyhdistysliike johtaa yritystä, koska yrityksen tärkein etu ei ole työntekijän etu vaan tuotteiden tuottaminen ja myynti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korpiradat eivät suoraan liity Korpiratakysymys on toki vaikuttanut paikallisliikennekysymykseen siten, että tiettyjen yhteyksien paikallisliikenteen huono kannattavuus on yleistetty kaiken paikallisliikenteen huonoksi kannattavuudeksi.


Mutta PNu tarkoitti kai sitä että koska VR joutui vielä 60-luvulla rakentamaan korpiratoja ja sen jälken pitkään ylläpitämään niitä, (siihen aikaan ei ollut RHK:ta ja VR:ää erikseen vaan oli vain VR), niin se söi muun maan paikallisliikenteen siinä missä muidenkin kehityshankkeiden kuten esim. sähköistyksen, resursseja. 




> Historiikit ja muut lähteet tekevät selväksi, että VR ajoi systemaattisesti paikallisliikenteen lakkautusta, ja se, että valtio ei muka pystynyt tekemään pitkäjänteistä ratkaisua, tarkoitti VR:n näkökulmasta vain sitä, että poliitikot eivät hyväksyneet lopunkin paikallisliikenteen alasajoa riittävän nopeassa aikataulussa.
> 
> Oltaisiin tietysti tarvittu kovakätisempää poliittista ohjausta, joka olisi pakottanut VR:n tekemään paikallisliikenteen todelliset kehittämissuunnitelmat.
> 
> Ongelmana oli tietysti myös asiantuntemuksen puute molemmin puolin pöytää.


Pöydän molemmin puolin varmaan seurattiin myös muun Euroopan kehitystä maaseudun paikallisjunaliikenteen suhteen, Ruotsin, Saksan, Ranskan, Britannian jne. 

Suomessa on myös Linja-autoliitto ollut vahva toimija, muuhun Eurooppaan verrattuna. Linja-autot pystyivät aika hyvin paikkaamaan lakkautetut paikallisjunavuorot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Korpiradat eivät suoraan liity paikallisliikennekysymykseen, koska paikallisliikenne lakkautettiin myös radoilta, jotka eivät millään tavoin olleet korpiratoja.


Tarkoitin juuri sitä mitä R.Silfverberg sanoi eli korpiratoihin investoiminen vei resursseja muualta. Erityisesti 50-luvulla rakennettiin useampiakin hyödyltään kyseenalaisia ratoja, vaikka jopa tärkeimmät pääradat uhkasivat rapistua samaan aikaan käsiin. Tierahojen kadehtiminen on turhaa nimenomaan sen takia, ettei myönnettyjenkään rautatierahojen käyttö vaikuta olleen aina tarkoituksenmukaista.

Lisäksi korpiratojen liikennöiminenkin oli yleensä tappiollista ja luonnollisesti jokainen uusi kannattamaton junavuoro heikentää mahdollisuuksia sietää tappioita toisaalla. Tämä saattoi johtaa siihen, että suurennuslasin alle joutui muilla radoilla sellaisia lievästi tappiollisia junavuoroja, jotka muuten olisi voitu säästää.




> Historiikit ja muut lähteet tekevät selväksi, että VR ajoi systemaattisesti paikallisliikenteen lakkautusta, ja se, että valtio ei muka pystynyt tekemään pitkäjänteistä ratkaisua, tarkoitti VR:n näkökulmasta vain sitä, että poliitikot eivät hyväksyneet lopunkin paikallisliikenteen alasajoa riittävän nopeassa aikataulussa.


Tarkoitin tässä sitä, että VR:lle on 70-luvulta lähtien maksettu korvauksia tappiollisen liikenteen hoidosta. Valtion olisi pitänyt taata näille vuoroille kerralla rahoitus esim. 10 vuoden jaksolle, jotta Lättähatuille olisi kannattanut tilata seuraajia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tarkoitin tässä sitä, että VR:lle on 70-luvulta lähtien maksettu korvauksia tappiollisen liikenteen hoidosta. Valtion olisi pitänyt taata näille vuoroille kerralla rahoitus esim. 10 vuoden jaksolle, jotta Lättähatuille olisi kannattanut tilata seuraajia.


Rahoituksen pysyvyys toki varmasti oli ongelma.

Käsittääkseni kuitenkaan ei myöskään tehty mitään "paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmaa" johon uusi, lätät korvaava kalusto olisi kuulunut.

Dm9 - kalusto, joka olisi riittänyt ainakin muutaman reitin lätät korvaavaksi kalustoksi, romutettiin vain 2-3 vuotta lättien jälkeen.

Samoin selvästikään 1970-80-luvuilla ei missään vaiheessa tehty sellaisia suunnitelmia, joissa johonkin kohteeseen olisi suunniteltu uusi, elinkelpoinen paikallisjunayhteys. 

Toteutetut kokeilut: Pori - Mäntyluoto ja Piikkiö - Turku - Perno olivat jo perusluonteeltaan tuhoontuomittuja, kun yritettiin liikennöidä pelkkiä työmatkavuoroja reiteillä, joilla oli vakiintunut bussiliikenne.

----------


## PNu

> Käsittääkseni kuitenkaan ei myöskään tehty mitään "paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmaa" johon uusi, lätät korvaava kalusto olisi kuulunut.


Ehdittiinhän Lättiä korvaava moottorivaunu jo suunnitella, joten kyllä jonkinlaisia kehittämissuunnitelmia mitä ilmeisimmin oli. Mutta vaikutus ei varmaan ulottunut eduskuntaan asti.




> Dm9 - kalusto, joka olisi riittänyt ainakin muutaman reitin lätät korvaavaksi kalustoksi, romutettiin vain 2-3 vuotta lättien jälkeen.


Dm9-junien paikallisliikennekäyttö kaatui jo 60-luvulla miehityskiistoihin, jonka jälkeen ne katsottiin parhaaksi siirtää kaukoliikenteeseen ja välivaunu muutettiin paremmin tähän tarkoitukseen soveltuvaksi. Kolmen hengen miehityksen sekä muutostöiden takia niillä ei ollut 80-luvulle tultaessa juuri mitään etua Dv12-vetoiseen junaan verrattuna, joten Dm9-junien romutuksesta ei aiheutunut paikallisliikenteelle vahinkoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ehdittiinhän Lättiä korvaava moottorivaunu jo suunnitella, joten kyllä jonkinlaisia kehittämissuunnitelmia mitä ilmeisimmin oli.


Kerropa lisää tästä projektista ja siitä, mihin aikaan ko. hanketta puuhattiin.

Kuten Dm10 sekä Turku - Salo - paikallisjunien käynnistyksen kieltäminen osoittaa, VR:n sisällä on ollut monenlaista ristivetoa näissä asioissa.




> Kolmen hengen miehityksen sekä muutostöiden takia niillä ei ollut 80-luvulle tultaessa juuri mitään etua Dv12-vetoiseen junaan verrattuna, joten Dm9-junien romutuksesta ei aiheutunut paikallisliikenteelle vahinkoa.


Tässä taas tyypilliseen tapaan sotketaan ay - politiikka ja liikenteenhoidon muut realiteetit keskenään. Ay-politiikan ajama täysin tarpeeton diesel- ja sähkökaluston kaksoismiehitys on varmasti ollut raskas taakka. 

Dm9 - kalusto oli muutoinkin olennaisesti soveltuvampaa paikallisjunakäyttöön kuin Dv12 + siniset vaunut (ohjaamo molemmissa päissä, paineilmatoimiset ovet, sopiva kapasiteetti, paremmat suoritusarvot).

Porkkanoiden kunnosta on liikkunut monenlaista tietoa. Jos ne romutettiin, vaikka käyttöikää olisi edes paikallisliikenteessä voinut jatkaa, tästä oli haittaa paikallisliikenteen taloudelle.

Tässä ketjussa on muuten tullut harvinaisen havainnollisesti selvästi, että paikallisliikenne joutui kärsimään useasta muusta VR:n talouden ongelmasta, eli niistä tekijöistä, joita poliitikot pakottivat VR:n tekemään tarpeettomasti. Ilmeisesti paikallisliikenteen kautta maksatettiin seuraavien ongelmien kustannuksia:

- Nk. korpiratojen ylläpito 
- Tarpeettoman kaksinajon jatkaminen diesel- ja sähkökalustossa
- Tarpeettomien konepajojen työllistäminen

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuten Dm10...


Dm10:llä monet olettavat tarkoitettavan vain nk. Junttilan salamaa eli vanhasta matkustajavaunusta (Eit) muutettua moottorivaunua.
Voi olla, että PNu ajaa takaa paljon vanhempaa suunnitelmaa kiskobussien seuraajaksi eli Valmetin piirtämästä Sm2/Eioc -vaunun näköisestä dieselmoottorivaunusta, jonka tunnukseksi ilmoitettiin Rautatieuutiset-lehdessä niin ikään Dm10. Sain eräältä VR:n eläkeläiseltä kyseisen lehden lähes kaikki numerot 1980-luvun alussa harrastustarkoituksiini. En äkkiseltään jaksa muistaa, missä numerossa täsmälleen ottaen Dm10:n vanhempi versio esiteltiin ja kuinka vakavasti ja mikä taho sitä hanketta ajoi. Minua Sm2-tyylinen kaksipäinen dieselmoottorijuna kuitenkin kiehtoi voimakkaasti ja yritin kouluikäisenä harrastajana kovasti miettiä, mille kaikille rataosille sellainen olisi voinut tulla liikenteeseen.
Niitä Valmet-Dm10:iä ei koskaan hankittu. Paikallisliikennettä ajettiin systemaattisesti alas ja jäljelle jääneitä junia nopeutettiin pysähdyksiä vähentämällä. Kalusto vaihtui vuoteen 1988 mennessä Dv12 + muutama matkustajavaunu (aluksi myös puuvaunuja) -yhdistelmiksi, paitsi Turun suunnalla väliaikaisesti välivaunuttomiksi Dm9-juniksi lyhyeksi aikaa. Joillakin sähköistetyillä rataosilla henkilöjunavuoroja alettiin ajaa Sm-junilla (Kv-Kta -radalla taajamajunaliikenne hoituu yhä sillä tavoin, samoin eräillä muilla hyvin harvoilla radoilla).

----------


## ultrix

> Rahoituksen pysyvyys toki varmasti oli ongelma.
> 
> Käsittääkseni kuitenkaan ei myöskään tehty mitään "paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmaa" johon uusi, lätät korvaava kalusto olisi kuulunut.
> 
> Dm9 - kalusto, joka olisi riittänyt ainakin muutaman reitin lätät korvaavaksi kalustoksi, romutettiin vain 2-3 vuotta lättien jälkeen.


_Valtionrautateiden toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmassa vuosille 1986-1990_ on "Paikallisliikenteen kehittämisohjelma". Se tosin rajoittuu seuraavaan: _"Muuta paikallisliikennettä ylläpidetään siinä laajuudessa kuin kaukoliikenteen jatkoyhdeydet ja muilta osin yleisen edun vaatimukset edellyttävät."_ 

Kalustosta on mainittu seuraavaa: "_Yli-ikäisen kiskoautokaluston korvaaminen veturijunilla nostaa suunnitelmakaudella liikenteenhoidon yksikkökustannuksia. Kun kuitenkin junakilometrit supistuvat nykyisestä lähes puoleen, supistuvat liikenteenhoidon kustannukset selvästi."
_"_Matkustusmukavuus paranee kun siirrytään kiskoautoista veturijuniin."_ ja
"_Koska paikallisliikennettä varten ei rakenneta omaa kalustoa, on resurssi- ja investointitarpeet käsitelty edellä henkilökaukoliikenteen yhteydessä."

_Koko kehittämisohjelman voi lukaista tästä: http://jlf.fi/f19/1394-ursparat-vr-fst-6-11-klo-19-05-a/index2.html#post17931

----------


## PNu

> Voi olla, että PNu ajaa takaa paljon vanhempaa suunnitelmaa kiskobussien seuraajaksi eli Valmetin piirtämästä Sm2/Eioc -vaunun näköisestä dieselmoottorivaunusta, jonka tunnukseksi ilmoitettiin Rautatieuutiset-lehdessä niin ikään Dm10. Sain eräältä VR:n eläkeläiseltä kyseisen lehden lähes kaikki numerot 1980-luvun alussa harrastustarkoituksiini. En äkkiseltään jaksa muistaa, missä numerossa täsmälleen ottaen Dm10:n vanhempi versio esiteltiin ja kuinka vakavasti ja mikä taho sitä hanketta ajoi.


Tätä tarkoitin. Se olisi piirroskuvan mukaan ollut tosiaan Sm2:n näköinen mutta kuitenkin Lättien tapaan siniseksi maalattu keltaisin turvaraidoin. Minäkään en muista ulkoa, missä numerossa tuo esiteltiin mutta melko varmasti se ajoittuu vuosiin 1981-1983.

----------


## vristo

> Dm10:n vanhempi versio...


Tuon Rautatieuutisten kuvan minäkin olen nähnyt ja olin kovasti toivonut siinä esitetyn kaltaista moottorijunaa Lättähattujen homman jatkajaksi.

----------


## PNu

> Tässä taas tyypilliseen tapaan sotketaan ay - politiikka ja liikenteenhoidon muut realiteetit keskenään.


Ne on pakko sotkea, jos haluaa ymmärtää VR:n tekemiä ratkaisuja. Realiteetti kun on, että ay-politiikka vaikutti vahvasti junien miehityskysymykseen. 




> Dm9 - kalusto oli muutoinkin olennaisesti soveltuvampaa paikallisjunakäyttöön kuin Dv12 + siniset vaunut (ohjaamo molemmissa päissä, paineilmatoimiset ovet, sopiva kapasiteetti, paremmat suoritusarvot).


Molemmissa päissä oleva ohjaamo sekä paineilmatoimiset ovet olivat kiistatta etuja mutta eivät kuitenkaan ratkaisevan tärkeitä. Dm9-junilla ja Dv12-vetureilla 80-luvulla harrastettu paikallisliikenne ei ollut luonteeltaan niin kiivastahtista, etteikö junille voitu järjestää pääteasemilla riittäviä kääntöaikoja. Paineilmatoimiset ovet puuttuivat siihen aikaan lähes kaikista kaukojunistakin.

Sen sijaan en ymmärrä ollenkaan, miten Dm9 olisi kapasiteetin puolesta paremmin sopiva. Dv12-vetoisella junalla kaikki kokoonpanot esim. 1-5 vaunun väliltä ovat mahdollisia. Dm9-junalla käytännössä vain kahden tai kolmen vaunun kokoonpano onnistui järkevästi. Yhdellä vaunulla ajaminen olisi ilmeisen hankalaa ja neljän vaunun kokoonpano vaatisi mielellään jo kaksi konduktööriä. 

Puheet paremmasta suorituskyvystä ovat myös erikoisia. Esim. 3-vaunuisella Dm9-junalla tehon ja painon välinen suhde on muutaman prosentin tarkkuudella sama kuin Dv12-veturin ja kolmen sinisen vaunun yhdistelmässä. 

Varsinainen syy Porkkanoiden lyhyeen käyttöikään löytynee kuitenkin junatyypin kärsimistä teknisistä vioista sekä niiden melko pienestä lukumäärästä, joka aiheutti tiettyä hankaluutta kalustokiertojen, huollon ja henkilökunnan koulutuksen suhteen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ne on pakko sotkea, jos haluaa ymmärtää VR:n tekemiä ratkaisuja. Realiteetti kun on, että ay-politiikka vaikutti vahvasti junien miehityskysymykseen.


Ay-politiikka on toki realiteetti.

Mutta se ei ole _paikallisjunaliikenteen_ olennainen kustannustekijä.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen ongelmana on ollut jo pitkään, että siitä on tullut kustannusongelmien "syntipukki" jolle on sälytetty sille kuulumattomia kustannuksia.

Joka tapauksessa, sama politiikka on edelleen pääsyy, miksi VR Oy:n toimintaa ei saada rationalisoitua vieläkään kunnolla. Ennen kaikkea se on tärkein syy siihen, miksi VR Oy:n monopolia ei pureta.

Toki tilanne on jo rajusti muuttunut siitä, mitä se vielä 1970-80-luvuilla oli.




> Dm9-junilla ja Dv12-vetureilla 80-luvulla harrastettu paikallisliikenne ei ollut luonteeltaan niin kiivastahtista, etteikö junille voitu järjestää pääteasemilla riittäviä kääntöaikoja.


Eiköhän liene joka tapauksessa selvää, että 1980-luvun paikallisliikenteen järjestämistavat eivät olleet taloudellisia.

Kiivastahtisuus on taloudellisesti järjestetyn joukkoliikenteen keskeinen ominaisuus. Henkilöstö ja kalusto eivät seiso turhia, vaan ovat hyötykäytössä.

Pitkät kääntöajat lisäävät olennaisesti sekä henkilöstön että kaluston tarvetta suhteessa liikenteeseen. 

On selvää, että Dm9 - kalustolla ajoajaltaan 55 min Turku - Uusikaupunki - radalla olisi päästy 2 h kierrosaikaan, johon ei Dv12 - kalustolla päästä.




> Dm9-junalla käytännössä vain kahden tai kolmen vaunun kokoonpano onnistui järkevästi. Yhdellä vaunulla ajaminen olisi ilmeisen hankalaa ja neljän vaunun kokoonpano vaatisi mielellään jo kaksi konduktööriä.


Yhden vaunun kokoinen juna ei kannata oikein missään olosuhteissa. 

Porkkanoista olisi saatu koottua kokoonpanoja välillä 2 - 9 vaunua.

Konduktöörien tarve riippuu lippujärjestelmästä ja ovien turvallisuusratkaisusta.

----------


## PNu

> Ay-politiikka on toki realiteetti.
> 
> Mutta se ei ole _paikallisjunaliikenteen_ olennainen kustannustekijä.


Oli se aika olennainen kustannustekijä, kun tämän takia junia ajettiin kolmen hengen miehityksellä kahden sijaan.




> Pitkät kääntöajat lisäävät olennaisesti sekä henkilöstön että kaluston tarvetta suhteessa liikenteeseen.


Dv12-vetoiselle junalle on kääntöajaksi riittänyt käytännössä noin 10 min. 80-luvulla liikennetiheys oli pääkaupunkiseutua lukuunottamatta sen verran pieni, ettei tämän lyhyempiin kääntöaikoihin ollut tarvetta. 

Tottakai 5 min kääntöajoilla Dm9-junan kaksiohjaamoisuus olisi ratkaiseva tekijä mutta tämä on täysin teoreettista keskustelua, koska tuollaisia aikoja ei oikeasti vaadittu.




> Yhden vaunun kokoinen juna ei kannata oikein missään olosuhteissa.


Jaa. Mielestäni yhden vaunun junien ajaminen voi olla hyvinkin kannattavaa esimerkiksi jatkoyhteyksien toimivuuden takia tai siksi, että henkilöautojen käyttöä saadaan vähennettyä. Jos yhden vaunun junien ajaminen ei kannattaisi niin sitten pitäisi kai vaatia nykyisin Dm12-vaunuilla ajettavien junavuorojen lakkauttamista.




> Porkkanoista olisi saatu koottua kokoonpanoja välillä 2 - 9 vaunua.


Ja Dv12-vetoisista junista väliltä 1-20 vaunua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Oli se aika olennainen kustannustekijä, kun tämän takia junia ajettiin kolmen hengen miehityksellä kahden sijaan.


Sama kustannustekijä rasitti kaikkea muutakin junaliikennettä eikä johtunut mitenkään paikallisjunaliikenteestä.




> Tottakai 5 min kääntöajoilla Dm9-junan kaksiohjaamoisuus olisi ratkaiseva tekijä mutta tämä on täysin teoreettista keskustelua, koska tuollaisia aikoja ei oikeasti vaadittu.


Taloudellisesti hoidettuun liikenteeseen olisi tarvittu useinkin 5 min kääntöaikoja. 

Tässä keskustelussa on se ongelma, että VR:n eri syistä omaksumat virheelliset, haitalliset ja taloudellisesti järjettömät toimintakäytännöt muutetaan paikallisjunaliikenteen normaalitoiminnaksi. 




> Jaa. Mielestäni yhden vaunun junien ajaminen voi olla hyvinkin kannattavaa esimerkiksi jatkoyhteyksien toimivuuden takia tai siksi, että henkilöautojen käyttöä saadaan vähennettyä. Jos yhden vaunun junien ajaminen ei kannattaisi niin sitten pitäisi kai vaatia nykyisin Dm12-vaunuilla ajettavien junavuorojen lakkauttamista.


Yhden vaunun junat eivät ole taloudellisesti järkevää kalustoa. 
Jotta junaliikenteestä saadaan taloudellisesti edullisempaa kuin bussiliikenne, yhden junan kapasiteetin tulee olla suurempi kuin bussilla, so. 100 matkustajaa tai enemmän.

Siitä, että Dm12 oli kalustokoon suhteen virheellinen hankinta, on keskusteltu tällä foorumilla jo aiemmin.

----------


## PNu

> Sama kustannustekijä rasitti kaikkea muutakin junaliikennettä eikä johtunut mitenkään paikallisjunaliikenteestä.


Tottakai se rasitti muutakin liikennettä. Enhän minä sitä ole missään vaiheessa kiistänyt. 

Porkkanajunien kohdalla tämä oli kuitenkin 60-luvulla erityinen ongelma nimenomaan paikallisliikenteessä, koska niillä vaadittiin kolmen hengen miehitys, kun Lättähatuilla voitiin ajaa kahden hengen miehityksellä. Sen sijaan pikajuna-ajossa tuli Lätässäkin olla miehistönä kolme henkeä, joten silloin ei Porkkanan ja Lätän välillä ollut mitään eroa.




> Taloudellisesti hoidettuun liikenteeseen olisi tarvittu useinkin 5 min kääntöaikoja.


Kysymyshän on siitä, ettei matkustajia ollut riittävästi niin tiheää vuoroväliä varten, että kääntöajatkin olisi ollut pakko optimoida.




> Yhden vaunun junat eivät ole taloudellisesti järkevää kalustoa. 
> Jotta junaliikenteestä saadaan taloudellisesti edullisempaa kuin bussiliikenne, yhden junan kapasiteetin tulee olla suurempi kuin bussilla, so. 100 matkustajaa tai enemmän.


Monilla Dm12-vaunuilla ajettavilla junavuoroilla on normaali matkustajamäärä jotain 20-40. Miten tämän kaltainen vuoro muuttuisi kannatavammaksi, jos sitä ajettaisiin 63-paikkaisen Dm12-vaunun sijaan 100-paikkaisella eli kuskattaisiin entistä enemmän tyhjiä penkkejä? Vai nouseeko vuoron matkustajamäärä jotenkin taikaiskusta, jos vaunu vaihdetaan suuremman kapasiteetin omaavaan? Silloin varmaan kaikki IC-junatkin kannattaisi heti muuttaa maksimimittaisiksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Monilla Dm12-vaunuilla ajettavilla junavuoroilla on normaali matkustajamäärä jotain 20-40. Miten tämän kaltainen vuoro muuttuisi kannatavammaksi, jos sitä ajettaisiin 63-paikkaisen Dm12-vaunun sijaan 100-paikkaisella eli kuskattaisiin entistä enemmän tyhjiä penkkejä? Vai nouseeko vuoron matkustajamäärä jotenkin taikaiskusta, jos vaunu vaihdetaan suuremman kapasiteetin omaavaan? Silloin varmaan kaikki IC-junatkin kannattaisi heti muuttaa maksimimittaisiksi.


Nuo vuorot ovat toki tuolla kuormituksella väistämättä kannattamattomia. Mutta yksi Dm12 ei millään riitä siihen, että vuoro olisi kannattava ja istumapaikat riittäisivät. Dm12 vastaa istumapaikkojensa osalta kapasiteetiltaan lähinnä teli- tai nivelbussia, joihin riittää yksi henkilö kuljettajaksi. Dm12:llakin liikennöinti voisi olla kannattavaa, jos konduktööripakosta luovuttaisiin, ja siirryttäisiin lippuautomaattikäytäntöön yhdistettynä kuljettajarahastukseen.

Sitä paitsi monet Dm12:lla ajetut vuorot ovat tupaten täysiä, mikä kielii siitä, että ne ovat alimitoitettuja. Vertaa esimerkiksi Sm-juniin, joissa on kaikissa n. 180 paikkaa eli kolme kertaa enemmän. Tai edes siniseen Ein-vaunuun, jossa on 80 istumapaikkaa. Ne junat, jotka nykyään ajetaan 2*Dm12-kalustolla (126 istumapaikkaa) ajettiin ennen Ein+EFit-kalustolla (myös 126 paikkaa, mutta mahdollisuus konnarilla kulkea vaunusta toiseen, parempi matkustusmukavuus ja tarpeen mukaan mahdollisuus lisätä enemmän vaunuja).

Tulen siis siihen johtopäätökseen, että lättähattujen korvaajaksi olisi tarvittu jonkinlainen Sm-junamainen Dm10 riittävällä kapasiteetilla ja nopeudella. Junttilan salama, Mandoliino ja Vankka ovat kaikki enemmän tai vähemmän epäonnistuneita tekeleitä.

Vielä olisi tämä mahdollista korjata järjestämällä tarjouskilpailu uudelle sarjalle dieselmoottorijunia (Dm13), joihin on saatava riittävästi kapasiteettia. Normiksi voisi ottaa Sm-junien kapasiteetin. Dm12-kalusto siirrettäisiin ostoliikenteenä niille hiljaisille radoille, joilla ei nyt ole paikallista henkilöliikennettä kuin korkeintaan osalla reitistä: esim. Kontiomäki-Nurmes-Joensuu, Pieksämäki-Savonlinna-Parikkala, Hanko-Karjaa-Riihimäki (sähköistyksen tultua siirryttäköön Sm-kalustoon), Kemi-Tornio-Haaparanta ja Heinola-Lahti-Loviisa näin muutamia mainitakseni. Osa nykyisistä vankkareiteistä jäisi täysin ennalleen, mm. Tampere-Haapamäki (osa vuoroista voisi ajaa Mänttään). Jyväskylä-Äänekoski, Uusikaupunki-Salo ja muut vastaavat hankkeet taas on syytä toteuttaa korkeamman kapasiteetin junilla.

----------


## PNu

> Mutta yksi Dm12 ei millään riitä siihen, että vuoro olisi kannattava ja istumapaikat riittäisivät. Dm12 vastaa istumapaikkojensa osalta kapasiteetiltaan lähinnä teli- tai nivelbussia, joihin riittää yksi henkilö kuljettajaksi.


Ei ehkä riitä mutta mitä sitten? Mielestäni on arvo sinänsä, että kaukojunien jatkoyhteydet toimivat tai henkilöautojen käyttöä voidaan vähentää. Minä en siis ainakaan edes vaadi, että kaikkien junavuorojen tulisi olla itsekannattavia. Jos itsekannattavuutta todella edellytettäisiin niin Suomesta pitäisi vähentää henkilöliikennettä reippaasti vielä nykyisestäkin määrästä tai sitten ajaa halvimmalla mahdollisella junakalustolla ja halvalla ei tunnetusti saa mitään hyvää. Tosin ei sitä VR ole aina saanut kalliillakaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kysymyshän on siitä, ettei matkustajia ollut riittävästi niin tiheää vuoroväliä varten, että kääntöajatkin olisi ollut pakko optimoida.


Ensinnäkin, ainakin keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristössä syy alhaisiin matkustajamääriin oli nimenomaan se, että vuoroväli oli liian harva.

Kääntöajat kannattaa optimoida jo esimerkiksi 2 h vuoroväliä (= 6-8 vuoroparia) varten. Hanko - Karjaa ja Kouvola - Kotka liikenne on jo näin tiheää, niillä vain onneksi ajoaika on tarpeeksi lyhyt.




> Monilla Dm12-vaunuilla ajettavilla junavuoroilla on normaali matkustajamäärä jotain 20-40. Miten tämän kaltainen vuoro muuttuisi kannatavammaksi, jos sitä ajettaisiin 63-paikkaisen Dm12-vaunun sijaan 100-paikkaisella eli kuskattaisiin entistä enemmän tyhjiä penkkejä? Vai nouseeko vuoron matkustajamäärä jotenkin taikaiskusta, jos vaunu vaihdetaan suuremman kapasiteetin omaavaan.


Tämä kuvaa hyvin väärinymmärrystä mitoituksesta.

Paikallisliikenteenkalustoa ei mitoiteta keskimääräisen kuorman, vaan ruuhkan mukaan. Ruuhka on myös se pullonkaula, joka rajoittaa matkustajamääriä. Jos ruuhkassa ei mahdu vaunuun, ei monikaan käytä joukkoliikennettä ruuhkan ulkopuolellakaan.

Kuten aikaisemmin ketjussa käytiin läpi, paikallisliikenteessä keskimääräinen kuormitus vuoroa kohden on noin 25 henkilöä, jos ruuhkassa tarvitaan 100 matkustajan vaunu.

Dm12 - liikenteestä on eri yhteyksissä raportoitu huomattavasta ylikuormituksesta ruuhka-aikoina, joka vastaa hyvin sitä, jos keskikuorma on 20-40 matkustajaa / vuoro.

----------


## PNu

> Ensinnäkin, ainakin keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristössä syy alhaisiin matkustajamääriin oli nimenomaan se, että vuoroväli oli liian harva.


Tiheä vuoroväli oli 60-luvulla mahdottomuus, koska radat olivat pääsääntöisesti yksiraiteisia, suojastus ja kauko-ohjaus puuttuivat ja seassa kulki esim. höyryvetoisia tavarajunia, joiden ajonopeus saattoi olla mäkipaikoissa 5-15 km/h. Järjestä siinä sitten tasokas paikallisliikenne. 

80-luvulla ajetut Dm9- ja Dv12-vetoiset junat olivat paljolti kaukojunien jatkoyhteyksiä eikä niiden avulla enää edes tavoiteltu lyhyttä vuoroväliä.




> Paikallisliikenteenkalustoa ei mitoiteta keskimääräisen kuorman, vaan ruuhkan mukaan. Ruuhka on myös se pullonkaula, joka rajoittaa matkustajamääriä. Jos ruuhkassa ei mahdu vaunuun, ei monikaan käytä joukkoliikennettä ruuhkan ulkopuolellakaan.


Voit olla varma, että jokainen palstalle kirjoittava tietää nämä perusasiat, joten niitä ei olisi välttämätöntä jatkuvasti toistaa. 

Dm12-kaluston riittävyydestä ruuhkalähdöillä on kinattu jo täällä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tiheä vuoroväli oli 60-luvulla mahdottomuus, koska radat olivat pääsääntöisesti yksiraiteisia, suojastus ja kauko-ohjaus puuttuivat ja seassa kulki esim. höyryvetoisia tavarajunia, joiden ajonopeus saattoi olla mäkipaikoissa 5-15 km/h.


Ai että modernisointi oli mahdotonta? 

Yhtä hyvin esittämilläsi perusteilla olisi voinut todeta, että pikajunaliikenne on mahdotonta. 




> 80-luvulla ajetut Dm9- ja Dv12-vetoiset junat olivat paljolti kaukojunien jatkoyhteyksiä eikä niiden avulla enää edes tavoiteltu lyhyttä vuoroväliä.


Jos ajetaan pelkkiä kaukojunien jatkoyhteyksiä, matkustajamäärät ja kannattavuus jäävät vaatimattomiksi. Voi voi.




> Voit olla varma, että jokainen palstalle kirjoittava tietää nämä perusasiat, joten niitä ei olisi välttämätöntä jatkuvasti toistaa.


Edellisten viestiesi perusteella oli tarpeen toistaa.  
Perusasioiden osalta on selvää, että tälle palstalle kirjoittavilta ei edellytetä minkään "joukkoliikenteen peruskurssin" suorittamista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Dm8-9 -junien vakiokokoonpanot ovat 3 tai 6 vaunua. En muista koskaan nähneeni 9-vaunuista eli 3 runkoa. Yksi Dm8-9 -runko koostuu kahdesta moottorivaunusta ja välivaunusta. Välivaunuttomuus tuli vasta lopussa, kun Dm8-9 -kalusto oli käytännössä jo hylätty. Ilman välivaunua kiihtyvyys parani ja juna soveltui siksi paremmin Uudenkaupungin liikenteeseen. En tiedä, onko välivaunuttomalla porkkanalla vakioliikennettä muualla ajettukaan kuin Uudessakaupungissa ja Satasarvista Keski-Suomessa. Ja molemmat siis kaluston aktiivikäytön päätyttyä.

Dm6-7 -kalusto oli jo 1950-luvulla speksattu yhden henkilön ajoon, jos ajettiin pelkkää moottorivaunua. Se oli hyväkysetty turvallisuuden sekä työehtojen osalta.

Nykyään moottorijunayksikköjen koko on lähes aina muuta kuin yksi vaunu. Siihen ovat johtaneet juuri ne syyt, joita Mikko Laaksonen on maininnut. Lyhyesti sanottuna taloudellinen liikenne ei ole mahdollista ellei junakoko ole kyllin suuri. Suosituimpia moottorijunia ovat nykyään vähintään 2-niveliset junat, kuten Junakalusto Oy:n tilaama FLIRT.

Stadlerin Regio Shuttle lienee Euroopan suosituin pieni moottorivaunu. Niitä lienee käytössä tällä hetkellä 700-800 kappaletta. Hinta on poikkeuksellisen edullinen laskettuna matkustajapaikkaa kohden, mikä johtunee suuresta valmistusmäärästä. Mutta muuten 4-akselisia on markkinoilta vaikea löytää. Siksi VR Oy:kin päätyi vanhanaikaiseen ja epätaloudelliseen malliin.

En sure sitä, ettei Valmetin Dm10-suunnitelma toteutunut. Siinä oli liiaksi samaa pöhötautia kuin Dm8-9 -junissakin ajateltuna kevyen Dm7:n seuraajaksi. Kaukojunaliikenteen teknologia ei ole soveliasta paikallisliikenteeseen, ja sitä olivat sekä Dm8-9 että Dm10-suunnitelma. Liian raskaita. Sm1-2 -junat ovat siinä ja siinä. Sähkökäyttöisyys keventää kokonaisrakennetta ja 2+3 istumajärjestys hyödyntää suurikokoisen junan pinta-alan.

Dm12:n kannattavuutta haittaa korkea omapaino sekä tilankäytön huono hyötysuhde. Naftan kulutus on yli 60 litraa/100 km, mikä on paljon vaunun kapasiteettiin nähden. Suhteessa linja-autoon Dm12 on kallis käyttää.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En muista koskaan nähneeni 9-vaunuista eli 3 runkoa.


No sellaisia nyt kuitenkin liikkui ihan säännöllisesti aina porkkanakiitojuna-aikojen alusta 1960-luvun puolesta välistä alkaen pikajunakauden lopulle 1980-luvun puoleenväliin saakka. Erittäin tavallinen kohde oli P141 Hki - Tpe - Pri / Rma / Hpk - Sk, missä kolme runkoa ajoi Hki - Tpe, sieltä 2 ensimmäistä jatkoivat Peipohjaan, missä juna jaettiin (P - S) Rauman ja Porin juniksi. Tampereelle jäänyt yksikkö "kääntyi" Oriveden suunnalle, mistä ajettiin Haapamäen kautta Seinäjoelle. 
Helsinki - Tku (P123) ajettiin kalustokierrollisista syistä johtuen mm. perjantaisin kolmella Dm8-9 -yksiköllä. Joinakin viikonpäivinä Rantaradalla meni sellaisia moniajo-Porkkanoita, joissa jokin yksikkö oli suljettuna.
Kaiken kaikkiaan 3-yksikköinen (9-vaunuinen) Porkkana ei ollut millään tavoin sensaatiomainen harvinaisuus. Olen itse matkustanut sellaisella toistuvasti useana eri vuotena useilla eri rataosilla.



> En tiedä, onko välivaunuttomalla porkkanalla vakioliikennettä muualla ajettukaan kuin Uudessakaupungissa ja Satasarvista Keski-Suomessa. Ja molemmat siis kaluston aktiivikäytön päätyttyä.


Noin 1983 välillä Karjaa - Hanko - Karjaa kokeiltiin välivaunutonta Dm9:ää, jonka Rautatieuutiset risti "Tumppi-Ysiksi". VR:läisiltä kuulin tiedon, ettei aikataulussa olisi pysytty ja leikki loppui lyhyeen. Välivaunut palautettiin siltä erää ja ysit päätyivät pariksi vuodeksi takaisin pikajuniin. Hangon kokeilua ei välttämättä ole luokiteltava "vakioliikenteeksi".

----------


## Compact

> Joka tapauksessa, sama politiikka on edelleen pääsyy, miksi VR Oy:n toimintaa ei saada rationalisoitua vieläkään kunnolla. Ennen kaikkea se on tärkein syy siihen, miksi VR Oy:n monopolia ei pureta.


VR Osakeyhtiön toimintaa ei saada rationalisoitua ja siitä syystä VR Osakeyhtiön monopolia ei voida purkaa ja siitä syystä VR Osakeyhtiötä ei voida ... jne.

Kuulostaa sisuuntuneen kunnallispoliitikon puheelta, joka ei pääse kiinni Suomen suurimman "liikennelaitoksen" strategiaan - mm. hyvää kannattavuutta hakevan osakeyhtiön visioon.

----------


## Compact

> No sellaisia nyt kuitenkin liikkui ihan säännöllisesti aina porkkanakiitojuna-aikojen alusta 1960-luvun puolesta välistä alkaen pikajunakauden lopulle 1980-luvun puoleenväliin saakka.


Rattivaunun tiedot ovat tässäkin yhteydessä totisinta totta. Kolmirunkoiset porkkanat olivat Valtionrautateillä tuikitavallisia. Jos ei ole sellaisia koskaan nähnyt, ovat kokemukset junanmuodostamisesta kyllä varsin puutteellisia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuulostaa sisuuntuneen kunnallispoliitikon puheelta, joka ei pääse kiinni Suomen suurimman "liikennelaitoksen" strategiaan - mm. hyvää kannattavuutta hakevan osakeyhtiön visioon.


Tässä keskustelussa nyt lähinnä on pyöritty sen parissa, millä syillä VR:n monopoli on Suomessa pidetty yllä - eli tavoitteena on ollut turvata sellaisia etuja, joiden turvaaminen ei kuulu normaalin liikennöitsijän eikä liikeyrityksen toimintaan.

Koko villakoiran ydin on se, että VR Oy:n ja sen edeltäjiejn "selviytymisstrategiasta" erilaisten ulkoa asetettujen ehtojen puitteissa on muodostunut "rautatiepolitiikka", jossa ei rautatieliikenteen edistämisen kannalta ole kaikin osin päätä ei häntää.

Paikallisjunaliikenne on ollut tämän "rautatiepolitiikan" pahimmin kärsineitä panttivankeja.

Liikeyritykselle suotakoon mahdollisuus keskittyä omille ydinaloilleen hyvän kannattavuuden tavoittamiseksi. Mutta tällöin on muiden sallittava toimia sillä alueella, joka ei sitä "ydinaluetta" ole. 

Paikallisjunaliikenne ei ole 1960-luvun puolivälin jälkeen kuulunut VR Oy:n ja sen edeltäjien oman "ydintoimialan" määrittelyyn. Miksei nyt, yli 40 vuoden jälkeen, voitaisi sallia paikallisjunien ajamista muillekin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rattivaunun tiedot ovat tässäkin yhteydessä totisinta totta. Kolmirunkoiset porkkanat olivat Valtionrautateillä tuikitavallisia. Jos ei ole sellaisia koskaan nähnyt, ovat kokemukset junanmuodostamisesta kyllä varsin puutteellisia.


Taitaakin olla puutteita havainnoinnissa. Eli ei tainnut meikäläistä pahemmin kiinnostaa opiskeluaikana, montako porkkanaa rungossa oli. Porin porkkana nimittäin oli minulla tavallinen juna, jolla matkustin Tampereelle viikoksi opiskelemaan. Sen aikataulu vain sattui olemaan sopiva.

Jos olisi ollut vapaus valita, en olisi ottanut porkkanaa. Sen jouset pohjasivat herkästi. Ja se tuntui kurjalta, kun istuimen selkänojan keskipaikkeilla puolestaan selkää painoi poikittainen palkki. Ja jos joutui istumaan moottorivaunuun - mitä tietenkin pyrin välttämään - niin sai kärsiä vielä ylimääräisestä metelistä.

Porkkanoiden lyhyeksi jääneestä elinajasta voisi antaa VR:lle ilmeisesti kiitoksen. Jos vaikka lyhyt käyttöaika edes osittain johtui siitä, että kuunneltiin asiakkaita ja heidän käsitystään matkustusmukavuudesta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuulostaa sisuuntuneen kunnallispoliitikon puheelta, joka ei pääse kiinni Suomen suurimman "liikennelaitoksen" strategiaan - mm. hyvää kannattavuutta hakevan osakeyhtiön visioon.





> Tässä keskustelussa nyt lähinnä on pyöritty sen parissa, millä syillä VR:n monopoli on Suomessa pidetty yllä - eli tavoitteena on ollut turvata sellaisia etuja, joiden turvaaminen ei kuulu normaalin liikennöitsijän eikä liikeyrityksen toimintaan.


Tähän voi lainata EU joukkoliikenteen palveluasetuksen perusteluissa olevan keskeisen ajatuksen:
Joukkoliikenne on ensisijaisesti yhteiskunnan tarjoama palvelu, joka ei useinkaan ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa. Siksi ei ole joukkoliikenteen operaattoreita kohtaan oikein, jos heiltä edellytetään samaan aikaan liiketaloudellista kannattavuutta sekä liiketaloudellisesti tappiollisen toiminnan hoitamista.

Suomessa tätä asiaa on yritetty kiertää siten, että esim. bussiliikenteessä on saanut linjaluvan kannattavalle liikenteelle, jos on ottanut myös kannattamattomia linjalupia.

Meidän menneessä VR-virasto-asetelmassa ja nykyisessä VR Oy -asetelmassa on juuri tämä mainittu vika. Mutta sitä ei haluta korjata. Liiketaloudellisesta näkökoulmasta VR Oy toimii aivan oikein. Se maksimoi tulostaan mistään kannattamattomista palveluveltoitteista piittaamatta, sillä palveluvelvoite ei kuulu liiketoimintaan. VR Oy myös käyttää hyväkseen täysin sille annetun monopoliaseman. Sekin on täysin oikein liiketalouden näkökulmasta.

Edelleen VR Oy toimii täysin oikein liiketalouden näkökulmasta ollessaan haluton paikallisliikenteeseen. Se ei ole sen osaamisaluetta, siihen ei ole resursseja (käytännössä kalustoa) ja yhtiön sisäisen laskennan perusteella pääoma ja työ tuottavat paremmin muussa toiminnassa.

Mainitun palveluasetuksen tavoite on korjata tämä ongelma YTV:stä tutun tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin avulla. Siinä liikeyritykset asetetaan liikeyritykselle sopivaan tilanteeseen, jossa ne voivat myydä tuotantoaan aina kannattavalla hinnalla riippumatta siitä, käytetäänkö se tuotanto yhteiskunnallisen palveluvelvoitteen täyttämiseen. Liikeyrityksen riski on pärjätä markkinoilla kilpailevien yritysten kanssa. Joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärän riksi on yhteiskunnalla, koska viimekädessä julkinen valta on se, joka matkustajamäärään pystyy vaikuttamaan.

Mutta meillä Suomessa tämä ei kelpaa. Sekä linja-autoala että VR Oy kuin myös alan poliittiset toimijat ovat vastaan. Linja-autoalalla halutaan mieluummin säilyttää tilanne, jossa bussifirman on otettava tappiollisia linjoja - omituinen halu! VR Oy haluaa pitää monopolinsa ja kinastella omistajansa kanssa tappiolliseksi katsomansa toiminnan tukemisesta sen sijaan, että se kävisi reilusti avointa kauppaa. Mutta monopolissa oleminen on tietenkin mukavampaa.

Ja tässä tilanteessa sotkeutuvat sitten VR Oy:n, LVM:n ja poliittisen vallan toimet niin, että niitä on lopulta vaikea erottaa. Siksi Mikko Laaksosen VR Oy:öön kohdistama arvostelu on perusteltua. Se ei olisi perusteltua, jos VR Oy selkeästi ilmaisi mm. muiden pohjoismaiden valtion omistamien rautatieyritysten tapaan halunsa vapaaseen kilpailuun. Ja myös toimisi sen mukaisesti. Kertoisi ministereille ja kansanedustajille vapaan kilpailun eduista ja saavutuksista siellä, missä vapaa kilpailu on rautatieliikennettä edistänyt. VR Oy:llä on auktoriteettia ja mm. kansanedustajat näyttävät uskovan sen, mitä VR Oy:stä sanotaan. Onhan se luonnollistakin, kun kerran VR Oy on ainoa yritys, jolla on rautatieliikenteestä tässä maassa kokemusta - kun muilta se on kiellettyä.

Jos palaan vielä paikallisjuniin, niin niiden liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus ja kannattavuus yleensä ovat hyvinkin eri asiat. Kunnan tai seudun elinkelpoisuuden kannalta on hyvinkin kannattavaa, että se voi järjestää alueelleen paikalisjunaliikennettä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että lipputulot eivät kattaisi liikenteen kuluja. Kunnan talouden kannalta on helpostikin osoitettavissa, että kunnan kannattaa maksaa joukkoliikenteelle ennemmin subventiota kuin maksaa siitä kaikesta, joka tulee maksettavaksi ilman joukkoliikennettä.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen kohdalla voidaan hyvin kysyä, onko tärkeämpää pitää VR Oy:n monopoli vai useiden Suomen kuntien ja seutujen elinkelpoisuus.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Porkkanoiden lyhyeksi jääneestä elinajasta voisi antaa VR:lle ilmeisesti kiitoksen. Jos vaikka lyhyt käyttöaika edes osittain johtui siitä, että kuunneltiin asiakkaita ja heidän käsitystään matkustusmukavuudesta.


Moottorijunat ja -vaunut ovat yleensä jääneet VR:llä kovin lyhytikäisiksi. Vai onko runsaan 20 vuoden käyttöaika sitä?

Bm1 1928-1949, Bm2 1938-58, Bm3 1939-58
Ds1 1928-55, Ds2 1933-58, Ds3 1933-58
Dm1 1935-55, Dm2 1936-61, Dm3/4 1952-72, Dm6 1954-74, Dm7 1955/63-88, Dm8 1964-87, Dm9 1965-90, (Dm10 1994), (Dm11 1997), Dm12 2004-

Sähkömoottorijunat Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat dieselvaunujen toteutuneen romutusiän koittaessa laitettu saneeraukseen. Luettelossa mainitusta Dm-kalustosta Dm3/4 ja Dm8/9 olivat syntyaikansa hienoja kaukojunia, ne laitettiin vanhemmiten (osittain) paikallisjunaliikenteeseen.

Nähdäänköhän Sm3-junia joskus, alle kahdenkymmenen vuoden kuluttua, lyhennettyinä paikkureina vähäliikenteisillä radoilla  :Smile: 
Tuskinpa niitä ehtoopuolella pahemmin kannattaa saneerata?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nähdäänköhän Sm3-junia joskus, alle kahdenkymmenen vuoden kuluttua, lyhennettyinä paikkureina vähäliikenteisillä radoilla


Niin, onhan tätä jo harjoiteltu. Koeajoaikana Pendoa ajettiin puolikkaana. Toisen pään ohjaamo oli kyhätty eteiseen ja kuljettaja katseli välioven ikkunasta. Ei nyt ole kuvaa tarjolla, valitan.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Paikallisjunaliikenteen kohdalla voidaan hyvin kysyä, onko tärkeämpää pitää VR Oy:n monopoli vai useiden Suomen kuntien ja seutujen elinkelpoisuus.


Tämä on hyvä pointti. Jos Suomen Keskustan puoluekokouksessa tms. joku toisi tämän ilmi, voisi toisen hallituspuolueistamme kanta asian pikkuhiljaa muuttua. Muistaakseni ko. puolueella on yksi edustaja jopa Haapamäeltä, joka ajaa asiaa ponnekkaasti paikkakunnan junayhteyksien puolesta. Tällä hetkellähän puolueen virallinen kanta on sama kuin hallituksen, mutta nuorisoliitto ajaa Raideryhmän esittämää mallia. 

Itse en ole puolueen enkä nuorisoliiton jäsen, mutta "kolmen suuren koplasta" tunnen eniten sympatioita kepuleita kohtaan.




> Koeajoaikana Pendoa ajettiin puolikkaana. Toisen pään ohjaamo oli kyhätty eteiseen ja kuljettaja katseli välioven ikkunasta. Ei nyt ole kuvaa tarjolla, valitan.


Ks. http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/7947

----------


## PNu

> Minäkään en muista ulkoa, missä numerossa tuo esiteltiin mutta melko varmasti se ajoittuu vuosiin 1981-1983.


Ilmeisesti Dm10-vaunua ei sittenkään esitelty vielä noin varhain, kuin tuossa väitän vaan vasta 80-luvun puolivälissä. Kannattaa siis etsiä Rautatieuutiset-lehden vuosikerroista 1984 ja 1985.

----------


## PNu

> Ai että modernisointi oli mahdotonta?


Oli se aika mahdotonta, koska matkustajamäärien putoaminen tapahtui hyvin äkkinäisesti ja rajuna eli 20 % henkilökilometreistä katosi neljässä vuodessa. Junaliikenteessä suuret investoinnit tehdään sen sijaan vuosikymmenien aikajänteellä.




> Yhtä hyvin esittämilläsi perusteilla olisi voinut todeta, että pikajunaliikenne on mahdotonta.


Eihän runsaaseen vuorotarjontaan päästy 60-luvulla pikajunillakaan kuin rataosilla Helsinki-Tampere-Haapamäki ja Helsinki-Kouvola. Tämäkin onnistui vain siksi, että nämä onneksi olivat kaksiraiteisia (väliä Orivesi-Haapamäki lukuunottamatta) ja osittain suojastettuja ratoja. Muualla rataverkolla kulki kaukojunia 0-6 paria päivässä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PNu:n kommentteihin voi todeta vain sen, että aina pääsee asian viereen jos haluaa.

Rataverkon ja kaluston modernisointi voitiin tehdä kahdella tavalla:
1. Investoidaan vain kaukoliikenteeseen
2. Investoidaan sekä kaukoliikenteeseen että paikallisliikenteeseen

Suomessa vaihtoehto 2. on toteutettu 1960-luvulta alkaen vain Helsingin vaikutusalueella, vaikka se olisi voitu toteuttaa laajemmalla alueella, jos tätä olisi haluttu.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen parantaminen alueilla, joilla yhdyskuntarakenne olisi sitä tukenut, olisi tietysti johtanut sen kasvuun 1960-luvun alun notkahdusta enemmän.

----------


## PNu

> No sellaisia nyt kuitenkin liikkui ihan säännöllisesti aina porkkanakiitojuna-aikojen alusta 1960-luvun puolesta välistä alkaen pikajunakauden lopulle 1980-luvun puoleenväliin saakka. 
> 
> Kaiken kaikkiaan 3-yksikköinen (9-vaunuinen) Porkkana ei ollut millään tavoin sensaatiomainen harvinaisuus.


Lisätään vielä sen verran, että ensimmäinen säännöllisesti 9-vaunuisella kokoonpanolla ajettu Porkkana oli 1965 kulkuun tullut MK77/78 välillä Helsinki-Kouvola. Tästä junasta yksi runko jatkoi Kouvolasta Savonlinnaan, yksi Joensuuhun ja yksi Kuopioon. 9-vaunuinen juna on siis todellakin ollut arkipäivää aivan Porkkanoiden alkuajoista lähtien.

----------


## PNu

> Rataverkon ja kaluston modernisointi voitiin tehdä kahdella tavalla:
> 1. Investoidaan vain kaukoliikenteeseen
> 2. Investoidaan sekä kaukoliikenteeseen että paikallisliikenteeseen
> 
> Suomessa vaihtoehto 2. on toteutettu 1960-luvulta alkaen vain Helsingin vaikutusalueella, vaikka se olisi voitu toteuttaa laajemmalla alueella, jos tätä olisi haluttu.


Suomessahan oli 50-luvulla noudatettu vaihtoehtoa 3. eli investoitiin etupäässä paikallisliikenteeseen ja siltäkin osin lähinnä muualle kuin Helsingin vaikutusalueelle. Ymmärrettävästi 60-luvulla tuli sitten tasapuolisuuden vuoksi kaukoliikenteen ja Helsingin paikallisliikenteen vuoro. Valinta oli toki muutenkin järkevä, koska jälkimmäisissä menestymisen mahdollisuudet näyttivät paljon paremmilta.

----------


## PNu

> Porkkanoiden lyhyeksi jääneestä elinajasta voisi antaa VR:lle ilmeisesti kiitoksen. Jos vaikka lyhyt käyttöaika edes osittain johtui siitä, että kuunneltiin asiakkaita ja heidän käsitystään matkustusmukavuudesta.


Huomaa, että Dm9-junat oli sisustettu alun perin paikallisliikennettä varten. Niitä tulisi siis verrata matkustusmukavuutta arvioitaessa Sm-juniin ja Lättähattuihin. Dm9:ssä oli sentään istumajärjestys 2 + 2, kun Sm-junassa ja Lätässä on 3 + 2. Lisäksi Dm9-junissa oli istuimissa korkeat selkänojat. Nekin puuttuivat useimmista Lättähatuista ja myös vanhimmista Sm-junista ennen saneerausta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> . Ymmärrettävästi 60-luvulla tuli sitten tasapuolisuuden vuoksi kaukoliikenteen ja Helsingin paikallisliikenteen vuoro.


Mielenkiintoista tasapuolisuutta, kun samalla päätettiin lakkauttaa se liikenne, johon 1950-luvulla oli investoitu!

Muistuttaisin, että kyllä myös kaukoliikenteeseen ja sen kalustoon investoitiin jo 1950-luvulla. Viimeiset Ukko-Pekat, Dm4 ja Dr11 sekä kiitojunrungot, Dr12, viimeiset puukoriset vaunut.

----------


## PNu

> Mielenkiintoista tasapuolisuutta, kun samalla päätettiin lakkauttaa se liikenne, johon 1950-luvulla oli investoitu!


Siinäpä se onkin. Näin jälkiviisaasti ajatellen tehtiinkin ilmeinen virhe, että Lättähattuja rakennettiin vuoteen 1963 asti. Niiden tuotanto olisi pitänyt lopettaa selvästi aikaisemmin, koska paikallisliikenne jouduttiin kaikesta huolimatta alasajamaan. Ilmeisesti paikallisliikennevuorojen dramaattista matkustajakehitystä ei vain osattu etukäteen riittävästi ennakoida, joka ei toki ole ihme muutoksen nopeus huomioiden.




> Muistuttaisin, että kyllä myös kaukoliikenteeseen ja sen kalustoon investoitiin jo 1950-luvulla. Viimeiset Ukko-Pekat, Dm4 ja Dr11 sekä kiitojunrungot, Dr12, viimeiset puukoriset vaunut.


Ukko-Pekkoja en osaa nähdä 50-luvun olosuhteissa varsinaisena kehityshankkeena, kun veturi oli alun perin suunniteltu 30-luvun liikennetarpeita varten. Kaukoliikenteen surkeasta tilasta 50-luvulla kertookin paljon, että 20 vuotta vanhaa veturityyppiä vaivauduttiin vielä rakentamaan.

Sama pätee puukorisiin matkustajavaunuihin joskin niiden osalta tapahtui sentään matkustajien kannalta sikäli olennainen parannus, että kolmannessakin luokassa (vuodesta 1956 toisessa luokassa) siirryttiin käyttämään pehmustettuja istuimia ja osassa myös 2 + 2-istumajärjestystä aikaisemman 3 + 2-järjestyksen sijaan.

Dm4-vaunut oli alun perin tarkoitettu vähintään yhtä paljon paikallisliikenteeseen kuin kaukojuniin. Tätä osoittaa jo sekin, että 24 vaunua käsittävästä sarjasta 10 oli uutena yhdellä koneistolla varustettuja Dm3-vaunuja ja sellaisina pikajunaliikenteeseen liian heikkotehoisia. En toki kiistä, etteikö Dm4-vaunuilla sittemmin ollut tärkeä asema kaukoliikenteessä, koska ne mahdollistivat aikataulujen tuntuvan nopeuttamisen ja junavuorojen lukumäärän lisäämisen. Dm4-vaunuilla luotu MK- ja MP-junien verkosto onkin varmasti 50-luvun kauaskantoisin parannus matkustajaliikenteessä, vaikka investointien määriä tarkasteltaessa se ei ollut keskeisessä osassa. Harmaita kiitojunarunkojakin oli vain 6 kpl, kun Lättähattuja rakennettiin 50-luvulla reilusti toistasataa ja liitevaunut päälle.

Dr11-sarjalla tarkoittanet Hr11-vetureita, joita oli 5 kpl. Ne jäivät siis marginaaliseen osaan jo lukumääränsä puolesta.

Dr12/Hr12-veturit luen kuuluvaksi 60-luvun kalustostrategiaan, vaikka niistä 6 kpl valmistui vuoden 1959 puolella. 60-luvun pikajunaliikenteestä ei nimittäin voi puhua ilman Hr12-veturia, kun se oli käytännössä koko vuosikymmenen ajan VR:n tärkein pikajunien vetäjä. Vuodessa 1959 meneekin juuri se raja, jolloin Lättähatut eivät olleet enää kehityshankkeiden kärkisijalla vaan pikajuna- ja tavaraliikenne nousi pääosaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näin jälkiviisaasti ajatellen tehtiinkin ilmeinen virhe, että Lättähattuja rakennettiin vuoteen 1963 asti. Niiden tuotanto olisi pitänyt lopettaa selvästi aikaisemmin, koska paikallisliikenne jouduttiin kaikesta huolimatta alasajamaan. Ilmeisesti paikallisliikennevuorojen dramaattista matkustajakehitystä ei vain osattu etukäteen riittävästi ennakoida, joka ei toki ole ihme muutoksen nopeus huomioiden.


Tästä olen täsmälleen eri mieltä.

Ei Turussakaan tehty virhettä, kun ostettiin aaveraitiovaunut ja rakennettiin Korppolaismäen pikaraitiotie (1956), vaikka ne romutettiinkin jo 1972. Virhe tehtiin 1965 ja sen jälkeisinä vuosina, kun tehtiin ja toteutettiin raitiotien alasajopäätös, joka on osoittautunut suuren mittakaavan virheeksi.

Valtionrautateiden tekemä virhe oli paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajo koko maassa sen sijaan, että oltaisiin analysoitu kaksi asiaa:
- Millä alueilla paikallisjunaliikenteen kehitys olisi ollut yhdyskuntarakenteen suhteen mahdollista?
- Miten jo ostettu Dm6/7 kalusto olisi tehokkaasti voitu hyödyntää käyttöikänsä?

Ajatus siitä, että paikallisjunaliikenne kannattaa vain pääkaupunkiseudulla, perustui tuskin Valtionrautateiden omaan analyysiin, vaan se opittiin ulkoa englantilaisista ja yhdysvaltalaisista lähteistä, kuten suurin osa muustakin liikennepolitiikasta Suomessa 1960-luvulla. Tämä käy hyvin ilmi siitä, että VR:n historiikissa käytetään samoja ajatuksia kuin esimerkiksi Ison-Britannian Beechingin raportissa.

Tunnut vahvasti pitävän VR:n ratkaisua lakkauttaa paikallisjunaliikenne ainoana oikeana ja pidät selvänä, että se oli oikea tapa reagoida muihin rautatielaitokselle asetettuihin järjettömiin vaatimuksiin.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttaminen koko maassa Helsingin vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella oli keino toteuttaa Suomen autoistamispolitiikkaa, siitä ei päästä yli eikä ympäri. On eri asia, että joillakin syrjäseutujen radoilla ehkä muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ollut, kun se, että ratkaisu olisi ollut oikea suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien vaikutusalueilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ukko-Pekkoja en osaa nähdä 50-luvun olosuhteissa varsinaisena kehityshankkeena, kun veturi oli alun perin suunniteltu 30-luvun liikennetarpeita varten. Kaukoliikenteen surkeasta tilasta 50-luvulla kertookin paljon, että 20 vuotta vanhaa veturityyppiä vaivauduttiin vielä rakentamaan.


Paheksut varmaankin syvästi Dv12-sarjaa. Valmistusvuodet 1964-1984. Kertonee dieselöinnin surkeasta tilasta, kun 20 vuotta vanhaa veturityyppiä vaivauduttiin vielä rakentamaan.

Minun mielestäni kalustoarvioinnissasi menee sekaisin teknologiamurros höyryvoimasta luopumisessa ja liikenteellinen strategiavalinta. Hr11 ja Dm3/4 olivat haparointia dieselkaluston alkuaikoina. Niiden vähäinen määrä ei ole seurausta liikennöintistrategioista, vaan teknisistä vaikeuksista. Sekä vetokalustossa että matkustajavaunuissa löytyi toimiva ratkaisu vasta kun otettiin lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja ostettiin koettua keskieurooppalaista lisenssitekniikkaa.

En aloita kanssasi muutaman vuoden takaista keskustelua siitä, miten järkevää oli ottaa dieselöinnistä välivaihe ylipäätään tai tilata läjäpäin uutta kalustoa ja romuttaa ennenaikaisesti varsin tuoretta joskin tekniikaltaan nopeasti vanhentunutta kalustoa. Mutta sen totean, että ei voi olla vaikuttamatta koko VR:n talouteen se, että paikallisjunat hoidettiin 100 vuotta puoli-ilmaiseksi. Eli vanha kalusto siirtyi hitaasti kulkeviin paikallisjuniin kun uusi tuli pikajuniin ja raskaisiin tavarajuniin. Dieselöintiaikana tämä käytäntö loppui, ja paikallisliikenne muuttui siten kalliimmaksi, kun sitä varten piti olla oma uusi kalusto. Olisi kiintoisaa, jos joku tutkisi tämänkin asian - mikäli se enää on mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ei Turussakaan tehty virhettä, kun ostettiin aaveraitiovaunut ja rakennettiin Korppolaismäen pikaraitiotie (1956), vaikka ne romutettiinkin jo 1972.


Tässä onkin se ero, että nykyajan näkökulmasta katsottuna Turussa olisi voinut olla raitioteillä hieno tulevaisuus, koska siellä on yhä laaja bussiliikenne.

Sen sijaan on päivän selvä asia, ettei suurinta osaa 60-luvun Lättävuoroista olisi voitu säilyttää, kun jopa halvempi bussiliikenne on jouduttu maaseudulta suurimmaksi osaksi lopettamaan.

Kaupunkiseutujen liikenteeseen laiskasti kiihtyvä Dm6/7 ei ollut kovinkaan kilpailukykyistä kalustoa enää henkilöautojen yleistyessä eikä ihme. Se oli alun perin tarkoitettu nimenomaan vähäliikenteisille radoille.




> Ajatus siitä, että paikallisjunaliikenne kannattaa vain pääkaupunkiseudulla, perustui tuskin Valtionrautateiden omaan analyysiin, vaan se opittiin ulkoa englantilaisista ja yhdysvaltalaisista lähteistä, kuten suurin osa muustakin liikennepolitiikasta Suomessa 1960-luvulla.


Paikallisliikenteen lakkautus perustui havaintoihin voimakkasti laskeneista matkustajamääristä. Siihen ei tarvitse hakea analyysiä Englannista tai Yhdysvalloista asti.




> Tunnut vahvasti pitävän VR:n ratkaisua lakkauttaa paikallisjunaliikenne ainoana oikeana ja pidät selvänä, että se oli oikea tapa reagoida muihin rautatielaitokselle asetettuihin järjettömiin vaatimuksiin.


VR:n toimintatapa on mielestäni ollut oikea ottaen huomioon ne resurssit ja velvoitteet, jotka sille on yhteiskunnan taholta annettu. Sitä en ole missään vaiheessa sanonut, että tämä olisi ollut ainoa mahdollinen toimintatapa. Pidän toki itsekin virheenä, ettei Lättähatuille tullut 80-luvulla työn jatkajaa mutta siihen suurin syy oli käsitykseni mukaan valtion kyvyttömyys tehdä pitkän aikavälin päätöksiä paikallisliikenteen tukitasosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tässä onkin se ero, että nykyajan näkökulmasta katsottuna Turussa olisi voinut olla raitioteillä hieno tulevaisuus, koska siellä on yhä laaja bussiliikenne. Sen sijaan on päivän selvä asia, ettei suurinta osaa 60-luvun Lättävuoroista olisi voitu säilyttää, kun jopa halvempi bussiliikenne on jouduttu maaseudulta suurimmaksi osaksi lopettamaan.


Tässä joutuu taas vääntämään rautalangasta.

Turun seutu on hyvä esimerkki siitä, mihin virheellinen joukkoliikennepolitiikka ja vielä virheellisempi joukkoliikennepolitiikka johtaa.

Historiallisesti joukkoliikenteen käyttö oli ennen joukkoliikenteen alasajon aloittamista samaa luokkaa Turun kunnan sisällä sijaitsevissa esikaupungeissa ja naapurikunnissa sijaitsevissa esikaupungeissa.

Turussa lakkautettiin raitioliikenne, jonka seurauksena meillä on nyt noin 1/2 - 1/3 siitä matkustajamäärästä, joka täällä olisi, jos raitiotietä olisi kehitetty niiden suunnitelmien mukaan, jotka 1950/60-luvun taitteessa olivat olemassa.

Naapurikunnissa, joista raidejoukkoliikenne on lopetettu, ja linja-autoliikenne taantunut linjalupajärjestelmän seurauksena, joukkoliikenteen käyttö puolestaan on 1/2 - 1/3 Turun tasosta.

Paikallisjunista olisi voitu Turun naapurikunnissa kehittää joukkoliikenteen runkoverkko samaan tapaan kuin Helsingissä. Tällöin käyttökin olisi samaa tasoa kuin Helsingin naapurikunnissa.




> (...) halvempi bussiliikenne (...)


Jaksat vieläkin jauhaa bussiliikenteen "halpuudesta".

Bussiliikenne ei yleensä ole raideliikennettä edullisempaa liikennöidä seuraavista syistä:

- Pääomakustannukset matkustajapaikkaa kohden ovat samat, kun kuoletusaika lasketaan todellisen käyttöiän mukaan
- Huolto-, energia-, ja henkilöstökustannukset ovat raideliikenteessä matkustajapaikkaa kohden alhaisempia
- Matkustajakertymä on bussiliikenteessä merkittävästi alhaisempaa

Paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajo on ollut merkittävä osa joukkoliikenteen alasajoa. 

Normaali, useassa paikassa toistettu joukkoliikenteen alasajon kehityskulku on:

- Raideliikenne korvataan "halvemmilla" busseilla
- Matkustajamäärät alenevat rajusti muutoksen seurauksena
- Bussiliikenteestä tulee raideliikennettä kannattamattomampaa
- Palveluita leikataan, matkustajamäärä alenee ja tuki nousee
- Lopulta joukkoliikennepalvelut lakkaavat kokonaan




> Kaupunkiseutujen liikenteeseen laiskasti kiihtyvä Dm6/7 ei ollut kovinkaan kilpailukykyistä kalustoa enää henkilöautojen yleistyessä eikä ihme. Se oli alun perin tarkoitettu nimenomaan vähäliikenteisille radoille.


Hah hah! Lättähattuhan oli nimenomaan koko rataverkolle tarkoitettu yleiskalusto. Sillähän liikennöitiin myös kaikkien suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien lähiliikennettä. 

Lättien kiihtyvyyttä saatiin Lättähattu - kirjan mukaan korjattua mm. kokoamalla runko tavallista useammista moottorivaunuista.




> Siihen ei tarvitse hakea analyysiä Englannista tai Yhdysvalloista asti.


Mutta kun haettiin. Suomen liikennepolitiikasta suuri osa kopioitiin varsinkin 1960-luvulla yhdysvaltalaisista manuaaleista. Tämä on dokumentoitu usealla muulla alalla tutkimuksista, ja VR:n historiikin 1962 - 1987 perusteella ei ole syytä olettaa, että rautateiden osalta olisi toimittu toisin. Valitettavasti rautatiealaa koskevat perustutkimukset ovat vielä kesken, joskin työn alla.




> VR:n toimintatapa on mielestäni ollut oikea ottaen huomioon ne resurssit ja velvoitteet, jotka sille on yhteiskunnan taholta annettu. (...) suurin syy oli käsitykseni mukaan valtion kyvyttömyys tehdä pitkän aikavälin päätöksiä paikallisliikenteen tukitasosta.


En yhdy käsitykseesi, koska VR Oy ja sen edeltäjät ovat selkeäst suurelta osin itse määritelleet itseään koskevaa toimintapolitiikkaa. Muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole esitetty eikä valmisteltu.

Rautatiepolitiikkaan on toki vaikuttanut myös vääristynyt alue- ja ay-politiikka. Mutta se ei olisi estänyt VR Oy:tä ja sen edeltäjiä määrittelemästä muuta toimintaansa toisin ja tuottoisalla tavalla.

----------


## PNu

> Paheksut varmaankin syvästi Dv12-sarjaa. Valmistusvuodet 1964-1984. Kertonee dieselöinnin surkeasta tilasta, kun 20 vuotta vanhaa veturityyppiä vaivauduttiin vielä rakentamaan.


1360 hv:n veturi ei missään tapauksessa ollut 70- ja 80-luvuilla ajanmukainen linjaliikenteen tarpeisiin. Uudempien Dv12-vetureiden sijaan olisi kannattanut hankkia vaikkapa 3600 hv:n CC72000 Ranskasta tai 2800 hv:n 218 Saksasta. Nämä olisivat tehneet samalla Dr16-vetureiden tilaamisen 80-luvulla tarpeettomaksi.

Tosin uskon ymmärtäväni VR:n ratkaisun. Dieselvetureita oli varsin montaa tyyppiä, joten uuden tilaaminen ei ehkä houkutellut kalustokirjavuuden takia. Lisäksi 70-luvulla tästäkin kaupasta oli voinut muodostua poliittinen sähköveturitilausten tapaan. 




> Minun mielestäni kalustoarvioinnissasi menee sekaisin teknologiamurros höyryvoimasta luopumisessa ja liikenteellinen strategiavalinta. Hr11 ja Dm3/4 olivat haparointia dieselkaluston alkuaikoina. Niiden vähäinen määrä ei ole seurausta liikennöintistrategioista, vaan teknisistä vaikeuksista.


Dm3/4 ei kylläkään ollut mitään haparointia. Ne olivat kaikissa suhteissa ylivertaisia 30-luvun moottorivaunuihin verrattuna ja niitä rakennettiinkin 24 kpl eli enemmän kuin esimerkiksi Ukko-Pekkoja. Ei ollut VR:n tai kotimaisen veturiteollisuuden vika, jos tekniikka kehittyi niin nopeasti, että 50-luvun alkupuolen ajanmukainen moottorivaunu oli jo 60-luvulla vanhanaikainen.

Koneisto Dm4-vaunussa oli kieltämättä monimutkainen, koska siihen kuului periaatteessa neljä moottoria. Tiettävästi ko. GM:n koneisto oli ensimmäisten vaunujen valmistumisen aikaan saatavissa olevista ainoa, joka edusti käytössä kokeiltua tekniikkaa. Siten valinnanvaraa ei ollut ylettömän paljon eikä tätäkään yksityiskohtaa voi oikein laittaa valmistajan tai tilaajan syyksi.

Hr11-vetureita tuskin oli edes tarkoitus tilata suursarjoja, kun niiden piti alun perin toimia kiitojunarunkojen vetovaunuina ja näitä runkoja oli vain 6 kpl.




> Mutta sen totean, että ei voi olla vaikuttamatta koko VR:n talouteen se, että paikallisjunat hoidettiin 100 vuotta puoli-ilmaiseksi. Eli vanha kalusto siirtyi hitaasti kulkeviin paikallisjuniin kun uusi tuli pikajuniin ja raskaisiin tavarajuniin. Dieselöintiaikana tämä käytäntö loppui, ja paikallisliikenne muuttui siten kalliimmaksi, kun sitä varten piti olla oma uusi kalusto.


Tätä satua olet kertonut aikaisemminkin. Se perustuu ilmeisesti oletukseen, että höyryveturilla pääomakulut olisivat samalla tavalla merkittävässä asemassa, kuin vaikkapa uutta henkilöautoa ostettaessa. Tämä on kuitenkin harhaluulo.

Höryveturilla määräävä kustannustekijä olivat polttoaineet. Niihin meni jo 3-7 vuoden aikana yhtä paljon rahaa, kuin uuden veturin hankintaan. Dieselkalustolla ja varsinkin kiskobusseilla polttoainekustannukset putosivat murto-osaan. Siksi jo pelkästään tämän takia tuli paljon halvemmaksi ostaa uusi Lättähattu ja ajaa sillä edes 20 vuotta, kuin käyttää vanhoja höyryvetureita.

Sen sijaan vaunujen osalta kaluston kierrättäminen saattoi hyvinkin tuoda säästöä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole höyryvetureiden ansio, koska vanhoja vaunuja voidaan vetää yhtä lailla diesel- ja sähkövetureilla. Ehkä kiskobusseja kohtaan tunnettu mielenkiinto lopahtikin 60-luvulla osittain sen takia, että uusien dieselvetureiden myötä voitiin vanhaa vaunukalustoa hyödyntää aikaisempaa taloudellisemmin. Siten Lättähatun ja veturijunan välinen kustannusero ei muodostunut enää niin valtavaksi, kuin vielä 50-luvulla.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaupunkiseutujen liikenteeseen laiskasti kiihtyvä Dm6/7 ei ollut kovinkaan kilpailukykyistä kalustoa enää henkilöautojen yleistyessä eikä ihme. Se oli alun perin tarkoitettu nimenomaan vähäliikenteisille radoille.
> 
> Paikallisliikenteen lakkautus perustui havaintoihin voimakkasti laskeneista matkustajamääristä. Siihen ei tarvitse hakea analyysiä Englannista tai Yhdysvalloista asti.
> 
> VR:n toimintatapa on mielestäni ollut oikea ottaen huomioon ne resurssit ja velvoitteet, jotka sille on yhteiskunnan taholta annettu.


Laiskasti kiihtyvän lätän aikatauluja vuodelta 1981 tässä: http://ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/aikat81.html  vrt. nykyaikataulut huomattavasti harvennetuin pysähdyksin: http://ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/vali2006.html

Esim. kevään 1981 Dm7:lla ajettu välipysähdyksetön H 512 Orivesi-Tampere (9:129:45, Sn 80 km/h) ei häviä paljoa nykyään Dm12:lla ajettuun H 420:oon samalla reitillä (7:157:42, Sn 120 km/h). Ainoa mikä on muuttunut on se, että virallisesti mahdollisia välipysähdyksiä Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä on nykyään tasan 0 kappaletta ja henkilöjunavuoroja (nyk. taajamajunavuoroja) on enää 3 vuoroparia entisen 11 sijaan.

Tuohon aikaan läheiseltä Messukylän asemalta Tampereen keskustaan kesti jopa 10 minuuttia junalla (vrt. nykyisen TKL:n bussilinjan 25 keskimäärin 20 minuutin ajoaika). Matkustajia ei liene kuitenkaan kovin paljoa ollut, koska aseman lähellä oli vain Jankan tiluksia. Vuonna 1988, jolloin paikallisliikenne lopetettiin, alkoi tiluksien tilalle rakentua Jankan tiivis kerrostalolähiö. Ehkä ajateltiin, että asukkaat saattaisivat käyttää paikkua työmatkoihinsa, mutta ajatus kuoli siihen, että asema muuttui tavara-asemaksi (1988) ja lopulta lakkautettiin (2000).

Vuorot eivät keränneet matkustajia myös siitä syystä, että aikataulut olivat kaukana kilpaiukykyisestä. Ei lyhyt matka-aika lohduttanut, jos bussilla pääsi sopivammin. Aamun työläisvuorot olivat vuonna 1981 perillä pääsääntöisesti puolelta, nyt kaikki vuorot ovat perillä n. varttia vaille. Vaikka vuorot olisivat olleet esim. aamulla sopivat, ei junaa käytetty säästösyistä: miksi maksaa kaksi kuukausilippua (VR ja TAKL), jos pelkkä TAKLin lippu tarjoaa riittävän kattavan palvelutason?

Oikea tapa kehittää paikallisjunaliikennettä Tampereella ja Turussa aikoinaan olisi ollut ottaa käyttöön samanlainen yhteistariffi kuin minkä Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos ja Valtionrautatiet tekivät vuonna 1975. Bussiliikenteen osalta yhteistariffit toteutuivatkin, mutta liian myöhään, jotta paikallisjunat olisi voinut liittää mukaan.


Nykyään paikallis-/lähijunat (mitä eroa, lähijunat jokin taajamajunan ja metron välimuoto vai?) keräisivät matkustajia varmasti useita kertoja enemmän matkustajia, jos tehtäisiin kaikki järkevät toimenpiteet. Eli seutulippujen kelpoisuus seutuliikenteessä, kaupungin sisäisessä liikenteessä yhteistariffi, optimoidut pysähdykset (ei liian usein eikä liian harvoin, minimoitu seisakeaika) ja asianmukainen sähköjunakalusto.

----------


## PNu

> Laiskasti kiihtyvän lätän aikatauluja vuodelta 1981 tässä: 
> 
> Esim. kevään 1981 Dm7:lla ajettu välipysähdyksetön H 512 Orivesi-Tampere (9:12-9:45, Sn 80 km/h) ei häviä paljoa nykyään Dm12:lla ajettuun H 420:oon samalla reitillä (7:15-7:42, Sn 120 km/h).


Koeajojen mukaan Dm7 + liitevaunu kiihtyivät tyhjänä ja tasamaalla nopeuteen 80 km/h ajassa 3 min 25 s. En sanoisi tämän kaltaista kiihdytystä erityisen nopeaksi. 

Dm12-junan nykyisissä aikatauluissa lienee melkoisesti löysää. Matkustin muutama vuosi sitten Haapamäeltä Tampereelle 7-vaunuisella junalla, jota veti yksi Dv12 ja sekin kulki miltei aikataulussaan pysyen.

----------


## ultrix

> Dm12-junan nykyisissä aikatauluissa lienee melkoisesti löysää. Matkustin muutama vuosi sitten Haapamäeltä Tampereelle 7-vaunuisella junalla, jota veti yksi Dv12 ja sekin kulki miltei aikataulussaan pysyen.


Todellakin löysiä ovat. Vilppulassa voidaan odottaa parhaimmillaan jopa vartin verran lähtöaikaa. VR:n horinat siitä, ettei matka-aika riitä kuin kahdelle lisäpysähdykselle (Orivesi keskusta ja Kolho) tuntuvat täydeltä horinalta. Uskoisin, että Lylyn, Suinulan, Ruutanan, Kangasalan ja Messukylän pysähdysten lisääminen mahtuisi vielä juuri ja juuri nykyaikatauluihin, ja vaikkeivät mahtuisi niin Tampereen lähtöajan aikaistaminen ja Haapamäen saapumisajan myöhentäminen niin, että vaihdot säilyvät jäisivät silti mahdollisuuksiksi. Olen tätä käsitellyt aihetta ennenkin ja luonut jopa aikataulutkin, joilla löysää jopa jäisi.

----------


## PNu

> Jaksat vieläkin jauhaa bussiliikenteen "halpuudesta".


Kyllä se maaseudun pienillä matkustajamäärillä oli oikeasti halvempaa. Tosin ei tarpeeksi halpaa, koska suurin osa bussivuoroistakin on jouduttu lopettamaan. Turha tästä kustannuspuolesta on kuitenkaan enää kinata, koska ei meillä kummallakaan ole ollut siitä pitkään aikaa mitään uutta sanottavaa.




> Hah hah! Lättähattuhan oli nimenomaan koko rataverkolle tarkoitettu yleiskalusto. Sillähän liikennöitiin myös kaikkien suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien lähiliikennettä.


Alun perin Lättähattu oli tarkoitettu vain korvaamaan höyryjunia sekä 30-luvun moottorivaunuja vähäliikenteisiltä radoilta. Kaupunkien lähiliikenne tuli kuvaan mukaan vasta myöhemmin, kun junatyyppi osoittautui menestyksekkääksi. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä ja Turussa Lätät tulivat varsinaiseen paikallisliikenteeseen vasta 1958.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kyllä se maaseudun pienillä matkustajamäärillä oli oikeasti halvempaa. Tosin ei tarpeeksi halpaa, koska suurin osa bussivuoroistakin on jouduttu lopettamaan.


Et nyt ymmärrä pääasiaa, jonka vuoksi asiaa joutuu kerta toisensa jälkeen vääntämään rautalangasta.

Kulkuneuvon "halpuus" ei ratkaise liikennöintitaloutta. Liikennöintitalous on aina menojen ja tulojen loppusumma.

Juna on toki yksikköä kohti pääomakustannuksiltaan kalliimpi ja suuren yksikön myös energia- ja huoltokustannukset voivat olla bussia kalliimmat. Henkilöstökustannukset ovat periaatteessa samat, jos molemmille sallitaan samat toimintakäytännöt.

Juna tulee yleensä edullisemmaksi liikenteessä seuraavista syistä:
- Linjanopeus on korkeampi, jolloin tarvitaan vähemmän yksikköjä 
- Matkustushalukkuus on merkittävästi korkeampi, jolloin matkamäärät ja lipputulot ovat korkeampia.
- Henkilöstö-, huolto-, ja polttoainekulut matkustajaa kohden ovat alhaisempia.

Bussi voi tulla junaa halvemmaksi vain poikkeustilanteissa tai jos junaliikenteen kehittäminen tarkoituksellisesti estetään.

Minua hämmästyttää jatkuva "maaseudun" sotkeminen asiaan, ikään kuin joukkoliikenteen tärkein tehtävä olisi maaseutumaisen haja-asutuksen palveleminen. Toki samaan virheeseen syyllistyivät VR:n historiikin mukaan myös paikallisjunaliikenteen tulevaisuutta pohtineet työryhmät.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajossa olennaista on, että myös suurten kaupunkien maaseutukunnissa sijaitsevien esikaupunkien, maaseudun asemakylien sekä pikkukaupunkien paikallisjunaliikenne lakkautettiin. Siellä, missä esikaupungit, kylät ja pikkukaupungit ovat radan varressa, niiden palveleminen paikallisjunilla tulee varmasti kokonaisuudessaan edullisemmaksi kuin bussien liikennöiminen.

----------


## PNu

> - Henkilöstö-, huolto-, ja polttoainekulut matkustajaa kohden ovat alhaisempia.
> 
> Bussi voi tulla junaa halvemmaksi vain poikkeustilanteissa tai jos junaliikenteen kehittäminen tarkoituksellisesti estetään.


Jos matkustajia on vaikkapa 5 tai 10 niin juna ei tasan tule matkustajaa kohden halvemmaksi. Ja tämä ei ole mikään poikkeustilanne vaan arkipäivää monella bussivuorolla.




> - Matkustushalukkuus on merkittävästi korkeampi, jolloin matkamäärät ja lipputulot ovat korkeampia.


Jos matkustajamäärä nousee viidestä kymmeneen niin epäilemättä matkustushalukkuus ja lipputulot ovat silloin nousseet 100 %. Ei se junasta silti kannattavaa tee.

Tosin bussilla voikin pysähdyspaikkojen määrä olla junaa suurempi ja bussi pystyy poikkeamaan päätieltä sinne missä ihmiset oikeasti asuvat. Siten bussilla on potentiaalisia käyttäjiä enemmän.




> Minua hämmästyttää jatkuva "maaseudun" sotkeminen asiaan, ikään kuin joukkoliikenteen tärkein tehtävä olisi maaseutumaisen haja-asutuksen palveleminen. 
> 
> myös suurten kaupunkien maaseutukunnissa sijaitsevien esikaupunkien, maaseudun asemakylien sekä pikkukaupunkien paikallisjunaliikenne lakkautettiin.


No älä sitten sotke. Tietysti minä kirjoitan maaseudusta, jos alat itsekin puhua heti parin lauseen jälkeen maaseudun asemakylistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos matkustajia on vaikkapa 5 tai 10 niin juna ei tasan tule matkustajaa kohden halvemmaksi. Ja tämä ei ole mikään poikkeustilanne vaan arkipäivää monella bussivuorolla.


Kuten tässä on jo todella moneen kertaan läpikäyty, vuoro ei ole oikea tarkasteltava yksikkö vaan koko linjan matkustajamäärä.

Linjalla, joka on täysin perusteltua muuttaa raideliikenteeksi, voi ilta- tai viikonloppuvuorossa olla 5-10 matkustajaa. Kuten aikaisemmin läpikäytiin, keskimääräinen kuormitus, jolla raideliikenteeseen kannattaa siirtyä, on noin 25 matkustajaa / vuoro, koska tällöin kuormitetuimmassa vuorossa on noin 100 matkustajaa. Tällaisessa tilanteessa ilta- tai viikonloppuvuoron matkustajamäärä voi olla 5-10 matkustajaa.

Jos linjan parhaassa vuorossa on vain 5-10 matkustajaa, silloin ei kannata bussiliikennekään. Tällainen linja on mahdollinen vain ostoliikenteenä.




> Tosin bussilla voikin pysähdyspaikkojen määrä olla junaa suurempi ja bussi pystyy poikkeamaan päätieltä sinne missä ihmiset oikeasti asuvat. Siten bussilla on potentiaalisia käyttäjiä enemmän.


Ei ole enemmän potentiaalisia käyttäjiä näillä keinoin. Päätieltä poikkeaminen hidastaa vuoroja merkittävästi. 

Taajamarakenne on yleensä Suomessa myös maaseudulla sellainen, että pääosa väestöstä on keskittynyt taajamiin.




> No älä sitten sotke. Tietysti minä kirjoitan maaseudusta, jos alat itsekin puhua heti parin lauseen jälkeen maaseudun asemakylistä.


Anteeksi, unohtuu välillä, että aina joutuu vääntämään rautalangasta.

Eli:

Haja-asutusaluetta ei voida palvella kannattavasti ja tehokkaasti millään joukkoliikenteellä.

Pääosa myös maaseudun asukkaista asuu taajamissa, joista suuri osa on radan varressa. Useat "maaseudun" taajamista ovat tosiasiassa suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien esikaupunkeja.

Radan varressa sijaitsevien taajamien joukkoliikenne on yleensä tehokkainta hoitaa paikallisjunalla, koska yleensä rata on nopein yhteys.

Radan varressa on yleensä useita peräkkäisiä taajamia, osa isompia, osa pienempiä, ja rata johtaa yleensä suureen tai keskisuureen kaupunkiin tai risteysasemalle. 

Tästä johtuen useilla rataosilla matkustajapotentiaali on sellainen, että vuoron keskimääräinen kuormitus saadaan sellaiseksi, että linja on kannattavinta liikennöidä paikallisjunalla.

Tämä edellyttää että paikallisjunat voidaan liikennöidä järkevästi, esimerkiksi tarvittaessa vain yhdellä miehistön jäsenellä ja taloudellisella kalustolla.

Nykyinen bussiliikenteen matkustajmäärä kuvaa harvoin lainkaan sitä, miten paljon matkustajia paikallisjunaan voidaan saada, koska bussiliikenne ei voi eikä edes pyri palvelemaan työ- ja asiointimatkoja auton kanssa kilpailukykyisellä tavalla. Paikallisbussiliikenteen rahoitus perustuu yhteiskunnan maksamiin matkakorvauksiin, jolloin se keskittyy palvelemaan niitä matkustajia, joiden matkat korvataan (koululaiset, eläkeläiset, liikuntarajoitteiset ja sairaat).

----------


## PNu

> Kuten aikaisemmin läpikäytiin, keskimääräinen kuormitus, jolla raideliikenteeseen kannattaa siirtyä, on noin 25 matkustajaa / vuoro, koska tällöin kuormitetuimmassa vuorossa on noin 100 matkustajaa.


Tismalleen. Ja kysymyksessä on jo todella rahakas bussilinja, jos keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä on 25 matkustajaa ja ruuhkavuorossa 100. Se ei minun havaintojeni mukaan vastaa ollenkaan tavanomaista maaseutulinjaa ja tässä en tarkoita maaseudulla pelkkää haja-asutusaluetta vaan yhtä hyvin maaseudun taajamia ja niitä keskisuurten kaupunkien "esikaupunkeja". Mutta ilmeisesti me elämme aivan eri galaksissa.




> Jos linjan parhaassa vuorossa on vain 5-10 matkustajaa, silloin ei kannata bussiliikennekään. Tällainen linja on mahdollinen vain ostoliikenteenä.


Monet bussilinjat ovatkin ostoliikennettä. Tosin bussi voi olla kannattava hyvinkin pienillä matkustajamäärillä, jos rahtia kulkee merkittävästi.




> Ei ole enemmän potentiaalisia käyttäjiä näillä keinoin. Päätieltä poikkeaminen hidastaa vuoroja merkittävästi.


Mielenkiintoista. Nyt olet ilmeisesti heittämässä romukoppaan argumentit, joilla olet puolustellut pikaraitioteitä metroa vastaan. Aikaisemmin et ole pitänyt merkittävänä liikennevälineen kulkuaikaa vaan aikaa, joka matkustajalta kuluu ovelta ovelle. Silloin on aivan olennaista, jos bussi tuo matkustajan perille asti ja juna jättää 2 km:n päähän asemalle.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Raudasta taitaa syntyä ainakin kahdenlaista lankaa. Kysymys onkin siitä, kumman valitsemme. Kuviteltuna esimerkkinä vaikkapa M-juna. (Sitä ei ollut vielä 1950-60-luvulla, mutta ajattelutavasta näissä langoissa on puhe.)

Ruostuva rautalanka (mallia 1960-luku):
Martinlaaksosta Vantaankoskelle on vähemmän matkustajia kuin välillä Hki-Mrl. Siis lakkautetaan.Seuraavaksi lasketaan, että Loh-Mrl välillä on vähemmän matkustajia kuin Hki-Loh. Pudotus on ollut ennustettua suurempi. Siis lakkautus.Ja kato sen kuin jatkuu. Myr-Loh välillä matkustajakato kiihtyy ja muuallakin (eikä huomata, että pois jääneet lakkautetun pätkän matkustajat ovat jääneet pois myös jäljellä olevalta pätkältä).Pätkimistä jatketaan vuosittain, kunnes jäljellä on enää Hki-Psl, josta todetaan, että tällä välillä riittää muut junat. Tosin niitäkin ryhdytään karsimaan. Niissäkin on väki vähentynyt, kun M-junasta vaihtaneet menivät muilla kulkuneuvoilla.

Ruostumaton teräslanka (mallia 2000-luku, toivottavasti):
Tajutaan, että eniten täyttyvän asemavälin suureen matkustajamäärään kuuluvat myös väljempään loppupäähän jatkavat matkustajat.Asutuksen ja/tai työpaikkojen lisääntyessä rataa voidaan jatkaa jonkin matkaa Vantaankoskelta eteenpäin. Ei kuitenkaan äärettömän pitkälle.Osataan laskea liikenteen kokonaisuuden kustannukset. Ei panna bussia ajamaan ennen kuin asutus on sen kapasiteetille sopivan harvaa.Tajutaan, miten pitkälle junalla kannattaa ajaa, jotta linjan loppupään pieni matkustajamäärä vielä oleellisesti (a) lisää kokonaismatkustajamäärää ja (b) vähentää tieliikennetarvetta.Ajetaan bussilla vasta siellä, missä matkustajamäärä on sen kapasiteetille sopiva.

Kunpa vielä löydettäisiin sellainen metalli, josta punotulla langalla saataisiin erotetuksi toisistaan kannattavuus-sanan erilaiset käytöt toisistaan: liiketaloudellinen tuottavuus, viihtyisän asuinympäristön turvaaminen ja luonnon suojeleminen. Valtapolitiikasta puhumattakaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja kysymyksessä on jo todella rahakas bussilinja, jos keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä on 25 matkustajaa ja ruuhkavuorossa 100. Se ei minun havaintojeni mukaan vastaa ollenkaan tavanomaista maaseutulinjaa ja tässä en tarkoita maaseudulla pelkkää haja-asutusaluetta vaan yhtä hyvin maaseudun taajamia ja niitä keskisuurten kaupunkien "esikaupunkeja". Mutta ilmeisesti me elämme aivan eri galaksissa.


Olen aikaisemmin moneen kertaan korostanut, että nykyisin joukkoliikenne on pääsääntöisesti tarkoituksellisesti ajettu alas lukuunottamatta Turkua, Tamperetta, Helsinkiä ja YTV-aluetta.

Nykyinen paikallinen bussiliikenne ei kuvaa mitenkään kehitetyn joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä, koska nykyinen paikallisbussiliikenne on suunniteltu tavalla, joka ei voi houkutella matkustajia.

Jos joukkoliikennettä määrätietoisesti kehitetään, se edellyttää Turun, Tampereen, Helsingin ja YTV-alueen ulkopuolella täysin toisia ratkaisuja kuin tähän asti. Siinä mielessä ollaan sitten todella "eri galaksissa".

Voit toki perustaa ketjun, jossa pohditaan joukkoliikenteen mahdollisimman halpaa alasajoa, koska sehän on sinun tavoitteesi ainakin edellisten viestien perusteella.




> Mielenkiintoista. Nyt olet ilmeisesti heittämässä romukoppaan argumentit, joilla olet puolustellut pikaraitioteitä metroa vastaan. Aikaisemmin et ole pitänyt merkittävänä liikennevälineen kulkuaikaa vaan aikaa, joka matkustajalta kuluu ovelta ovelle.


Liikennevälineen nopeus on optimoitava.

Nopein väline ei tietystikään ole se, joka koukkaa joka oven kautta.

Pysäkit ja asemat on sijoitettava siten, että keskimäärin nopeus ovelta ovelle on suurin mahdollinen. Tämä ei Helsingin metrossa toteudu, mutta ei myöskään joka ovella koukkaavassa bussilinjassa.

En ole missään vaiheessa esittänyt, että pikaraitiotie kävisi koukkaamassa haja-asutusalueiden pussinperiä, mitä ehdotuksesi tarkoitti. En ole myöskään muulloinkaan esittänyt, että esimerkiksi paikallisjunalla pitäisi hoitaa haja-asutusalueita.

Haja-asutusalueita ei voida palvella joukkoliikenteellä.

Joukkoliikenne on sovitettava taajamarakenteeseen. Sillä rakenteella, mikä useimmilla asemakylillä on, riittää joukkoliikennepysäkiksi asema. 

Samoin taajamien välisen joukkoliikenteen asemaksi soveltuu pikkukaupungeissakin pelkkä asema.

Toki esimerkiksi pikkukaupungeissa tarvitaan lisäksi asemalle syöttävää joukkoliikennettä, bussilla tai takseilla.

----------


## petteri

> Jos joukkoliikennettä määrätietoisesti kehitetään, se edellyttää Turun, Tampereen, Helsingin ja YTV-alueen ulkopuolella täysin toisia ratkaisuja kuin tähän asti. Siinä mielessä ollaan sitten todella "eri galaksissa".


Minusta joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen vilkkaimpien seutujen ulkopuolella vaatii joukkoliikenteen harjoittamisen vapauttamista.

Toimivin ratkaisu on maksullisten kimppakyytien salliminen ja matkapuhelin- ja internetpohjaisten tilausjärjestelmien kehittäminen. Junaliikenne on liian raskasta suurimpaan osaan tarpeista.

Teillä kulkee paljon henkilöautoja, joissa ei ole matkustajia. Jos sallitaan lisätulojen hankkiminen ihmisiä kuljettamalla ilman liikaa byrokratiaa ja luodaan toimiva tilausjärjestelmä, autoihin saadaan matkustajia. 

Vapautuksen jälkeen joku maaseudun asukas ostaakin tilataksin tai pikkubussin eikä henkilöautoa ja alkaa hankkia työ- ja asiointimatkoilla lisäansioita.

----------


## Miska

> Tismalleen. Ja kysymyksessä on jo todella rahakas bussilinja, jos keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä on 25 matkustajaa ja ruuhkavuorossa 100. Se ei minun havaintojeni mukaan vastaa ollenkaan tavanomaista maaseutulinjaa ja tässä en tarkoita maaseudulla pelkkää haja-asutusaluetta vaan yhtä hyvin maaseudun taajamia ja niitä keskisuurten kaupunkien "esikaupunkeja".


Minä olen kyllä siinä käsityksessä, että pienemmilläkin kaupunkiseuduilla ruuhkahuipussa matkustajia on niin paljon että monia reittejä joudutaan ajamaan kahdella tai jopa useammalla bussilla peräkkäin. Lisäksi aika moni pieni bussiyhtiö on hankkinut Ruotsista käytettyjä yli 60-istumapaikkaisia telibusseja, koska pienempi auto ei riitä. Eli tuo 100 matkustajaa aamukahdeksaksi seutu- tai maakunnan keskukseen toteutuu nykyiselläänkin varmasti monilla reiteillä. 

Tässä muutama esimerkki aamukahdeksaksi saapuvista bussivuoroista reiteillä, joilla kulkee rautatie muttei (ko. väliä palvelevia) matkustajajunia: 

Äänekoski -> Jyväskylä
  6:35 - 7:35
  6:50 - 7:40
  7:00 - 7:45

Ilmajoki -> Seinäjoki
  7:05 - 7:30
  7:30 - 7:50
  7:50 - 8:20

Piikkiö -> Turku
  7:10 - 7:45
  7:15 - 7:40
  7:25 - 7:50
  7:25 - 7:50

Toki näissä kaikissa esimerkeissä osa matkustajista tulee kauempaa ja osa nousee sellaisilta pysäkeiltä jotka eivät ole aivan radan varressa tai mahdollisen junan pysähdyspaikan läheisyydessä. Kaiken järjen mukaan valtaosa matkustajista kuitenkin nousee kyytiin sieltä, missä valtaosa alueen asukkaista asuu - taajamista. 

On selvää, että monet julkiset palvelut kuten koulut tulevat keskittymään suurempiin keskuksiin. Esimerkiksi lähivuosina monissa kunnissa tulee eteen kysymys kannattaako enää ylläpitää omaa lukiota 50 opiskelijalle vai olisiko fiksumpaa ohjata lukiolaiset naapurikunnan hieman isompaan kouluun. Toisin sanoen yksistään jo koululaisista ja opiskelijoista muodostuu helposti niin suuri joukko, että yksi bussi ei enää riitä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Teillä kulkee paljon henkilöautoja, joissa ei ole matkustajia. Jos sallitaan lisätulojen hankkiminen ihmisiä kuljettamalla ilman liikaa byrokratiaa ja luodaan toimiva tilausjärjestelmä, autoihin saadaan matkustajia. 
> 
> Vapautuksen jälkeen joku maaseudun asukas ostaakin tilataksin tai pikkubussin eikä henkilöautoa ja alkaa hankkia työ- ja asiointimatkoilla lisäansioita.


Kenen tarpeisiin liikennejärjestelmä rakennetaan? Matkustajan tarpeisiin vai sivutoimeksi henkilöautoilijalle? Kyllähän nykyisestäkin liikennejärjestelmästä voi kysyä, onko sitä rakennettu matkustajan vai liikenteenharjoittajan tarpeisiin. Näiden ei aina tarvitse olla ristiriidassa, mutta pitäisin silti oleellisena ratkaisuna näkökulman valintaa: Tehdäänkö järjestelmä, joka tuottaa mahdollisimman hyvin matkustajan tarvitsemat palvelut (ja miten paljon yhteiskunta on näistä valmis maksamaan)? Vai tehdäänkö järjestelmä, joka takaa mahdollisimman suuren liiketaloudellisen voiton (ja maksaako sen matkustaja yksin vai koko yhteiskunta)?

Minkälainen olisi vähäisellä byrokratialla toimiva tilausjärjestelmä? Joku sen pitää yllä, joko liikeyrityksenä tai yhteiskunnan kustantamana. Tai sitten byrokratiaongelmat siirretään nimellisesti vaikkapa järjestyksenvalvonnan kuluihin. 

Junan ja bussin hyviä puolia ovat matkustajan kannalta olleet ennustettavuustekijät: aikataulutus, vakioreitti, säännöllisyys ja jonkinlaiset takeet kaluston laadusta ja ammattitaidosta.

Taksin hyviä puolia matkustajan kannalta ovat olleet riippumattomuus aikataulusta ja reitin vapaamuotoisempi valinta tarvittaessa.

Maaseutuliikenteen hoitamisessa henkilöautoilijan sivubisneksenä menetetään nämä kaikki. Liikennettä on tarjolla vain silloin kun se sattuu sopimaan autoilijan päätoimeen. Mitään velvoitteita säännöllisyyteen ei voi tietenkään olla. Ja liikaa byrokratiaa olisi asettaa sivubisnesliikenteelle kalusto- tai ammattikoulutusvaatimuksia? Myös riippumattomuus aikataulusta olisi menetetty: auto kulkee vain silloin, kun se on kuljettajan päätoimen kannalta tarpeellista, matkustajan tarpeista viis. Eikä reittikään olisi mielin määrin valittavissa.

Siksi kannatan maaseudun taajamiin aikataulutettua joukkoliikennettä vaikka pienemmässäkin mittakaavassa. Muuten maaseudulta joutuu kuitenkin aina lähtemään omalla autolla. Sivubisnesautoilija kun saattoi mennä jo tai olla lomalla tai muuttaa kaupunkiin.

----------


## PNu

> Lisäksi aika moni pieni bussiyhtiö on hankkinut Ruotsista käytettyjä yli 60-istumapaikkaisia telibusseja, koska pienempi auto ei riitä.


Teidän tämän ja meinasin sen edelliseen viestiin laittaakin mutta päätin lopulta jättää pois. Jos nimittäin päivässä on aamuin illoin yksi ruuhkainen koululaisvuoro ja muuten kulkee vain muutama mummo niin rohkenen epäillä, että junilla hoidettavan paikallisliikenteen vaatimat investoinnit tulisivat katetuiksi. Miksihän muuten bussiliikennöitsijätkin suosivat näissä ajoissa nimenomaan käytettyjä autoja?




> Piikkiö -> Turku


Nythän oli kysymys pienistä ja keskisuurista kaupungeista. Turkua ei voitane Suomen mittakaavassa tähän luokkaan laskea. Kuten kirjoitin jossain tuolla kaukana edellä niin Suomessa on nykyään Helsingin ja Lahden alueilla merkittävää junilla hoidettua paikallisliikennettä ja uskon siihen olevan edellytyksiä myös Turun, Tampereen ja Oulun alueilla. Pessimismini junilla hoidetun paikallisliikenteen mahdollisuuksia kohtaan koskee siis näitä viittä aluetta pienempiä kaupunkeja.

----------


## ultrix

> Nythän oli kysymys pienistä ja keskisuurista kaupungeista. Turkua ei voitane Suomen mittakaavassa tähän luokkaan laskea. Kuten kirjoitin jossain tuolla kaukana edellä niin Suomessa on nykyään Helsingin ja Lahden alueilla merkittävää junilla hoidettua paikallisliikennettä ja uskon siihen olevan edellytyksiä myös Turun, Tampereen ja Oulun alueilla. Pessimismini junilla hoidetun paikallisliikenteen mahdollisuuksia kohtaan koskee siis näitä viittä aluetta pienempiä kaupunkeja.


Kyseessä oli myös Seinäjoki ja Jyväskylä, jotka ovat keskisuuria. Tai Seinäjokikin saattaa olla jo "pikkukaupunki"-kategoriaa.

----------


## PNu

> Kyseessä oli myös Seinäjoki ja Jyväskylä, jotka ovat keskisuuria. Tai Seinäjokikin saattaa olla jo "pikkukaupunki"-kategoriaa.


Juu ja pidän aivan naurettavana ajatusta, että näiden paikallisliikenne hoidettaisiin junalla. Varsinkin Seinäjoen tapauksessa. Siksi kommentoinkin asiaa edellä vain Turun osalta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Juu ja pidän aivan naurettavana ajatusta, että näiden paikallisliikenne hoidettaisiin junalla.


Eli mielestäsi esimerkiksi Äänekoski - Jyväskylä - paikallisliikenteen hoitaminen junalla olisi naurettava ajatus.

Tämä skaalannee hyvin sitä, mitä pidät naurettavana, eli myös radan varteen rakentuneiden tiiviiden pikkukaupunki - ja kylätaajamien palvelu junalla on mielestäsi mahdotonta.

(Saarijärvi) - Äänekoski - Suolahti - Jyväskylä on selvästi yksi taajamarakenteeltaan parhaiten junaliikennettä tukevista taajamaketjuista Suomessa. Väestöpohja on suurempi kuin monella "suurella" seudulla radan varressa.

----------


## Compact

> Esim. kevään 1981 Dm7:lla ajettu välipysähdyksetön H 512 Orivesi-Tampere (9:129:45, Sn 80 km/h) ei häviä paljoa nykyään Dm12:lla ajettuun H 420:oon samalla reitillä (7:157:42, Sn 120 km/h).


Nuo aikatauluthan ovat kummatkin aivan oikean suuntaisia.

Huippunopeus 95 km/t-juna ajaa tuon välin pysähdyksestä pysähdykseen aikaan 33 min ja 120 km/t-juna ajaa vastaavasti aikaan 27 min.




> Dm12-junan nykyisissä aikatauluissa lienee melkoisesti löysää. Matkustin muutama vuosi sitten Haapamäeltä Tampereelle 7-vaunuisella junalla, jota veti yksi Dv12 ja sekin kulki miltei aikataulussaan pysyen.


Tämänhetkiset aikataulut ovatkin varsin yksiyhteen aikaisempien Dv12-junien aikataulujen kanssa. Veturijunille aikataulut olivat passelit ja lienee operaattorilla ollut ajatus ajaa junia tarvittaessa myös vanhemmalla kalustolla. Uuden kaluston toimivuudesta ei ole ilmeisesti ollut alun perin täyttä varmuutta. Nyt kun uudet pysähdyspaikat ovat tulossa, VR varmasti siinä yhteydessä tarkastaa koko reitin aikataulutuksen kohdalleen. Kun uudet moottorivaunut ovat olleet risoja, korvausliikenne vaikuttaa hoituvan linja-autoilla ja takseilla.




> Todellakin löysiä ovat. Vilppulassa voidaan odottaa parhaimmillaan jopa vartin verran lähtöaikaa.


Sattumalta kävin tänään päiväjunilla eestaas Tampere-Haapamäki. Korkeakoskella junakohtauksessa Tampereen suunnan tavarajuna oli jo valmiina sivuraiteella, eli siitä päästiin nyt vauhdilla ohi. Aikataulussa taajamajuna pysähtyy sitä odottamaan. Eikä sitä kuitenkaan varttia eli 15 minuuttia etuajassa saavuttu Vilppulaan, tosin kuitenkin huomattavasti aikataulua aiemmin. Varmaankin nuo kohdat myös tarkastellaan uudestaan kun VR tekee uudet aikataulut.

Matkustajia oli liikkeellä hävyttömän vähän. Juupajokikin oli mennen-tullen aivan turha nollapaikka.

----------


## Compact

> Dm7:lla --- Sn 80 km/h


Tarkoituksellista hämäystä uudemman kaluston suorituskyvyn aliarvioimiseksi, vai?

Dm7 nrot 4020-4196 suurin nopeus 95 km/t ja nrot 4197-4216 suurin nopeus alun perin 115 km/t.
.

----------


## ultrix

> Nuo aikatauluthan ovat kummatkin aivan oikean suuntaisia.
> 
> Huippunopeus 95 km/t-juna ajaa tuon välin pysähdyksestä pysähdykseen aikaan 33 min ja 120 km/t-juna ajaa vastaavasti aikaan 27 min.


OK. Lättäaikaan pysähtyminen lähes joka liikennepaikalla (12 pakollista ja 3 x-pysähdystä) venytti matka-ajan 60 minuuttiin. Vuonna 1988 pelkillä X-pysähdyksillä matka-aika olikin enää 40 min, kalustona Dv12 + puu/teräsvaunu.

Joka tapauksessa en aja sitä asiaa, että palautettaisiin "Oriveden paikku" sellaisenaan tai että "Haapamäen vakonkka" laitettaisiin pysähtymään kuten 80-luvulla. Vaihtoyhteyksien on säilyttävä, mutta lisäpysähdyksiäkin on saatava sinne, minne se on järkevää. 

Itse näen tarkoituksenmukaisena Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä nimenomaan edellämainitsemani Messukylän, Kangasalan, Ruutanan ja Suinulan. Messukylän etu on se, että siellä on suosittu viestintäpainotteinen lukio, muiden taajamien pysähdykset voi perustella tällä hetkellä olemattomalla ja hitaalla joukkoliikennetarjonnalla (linjat 45 ja 95). Luulisi Dm12-kaluston kykenevän hoitamaan nämä pysähdykset korkeintaan marginaalisella matka-ajan pidennyksellä.




> Nyt kun uudet pysähdyspaikat ovat tulossa, VR varmasti siinä yhteydessä tarkastaa koko reitin aikataulutuksen kohdalleen.


Toivottavasti ne todellakin korjataan vastaamaan Dm12:n kykyjä, en muista Haapamäen junassa olleen veturijunaa sittemmin kuin juhannuksen aikaan.




> Eikä sitä kuitenkaan varttia eli 15 minuuttia etuajassa saavuttu Vilppulaan, tosin kuitenkin huomattavasti aikataulua aiemmin.


Tuo tietenkin vaihtelee, kuinka paljon ajoissa Filpulaan saavutaan.




> Matkustajia oli liikkeellä hävyttömän vähän. Juupajokikin oli mennen-tullen aivan turha nollapaikka.


Oliko H423 (lähtö Tampereelta 10:05) vai H427 (lähtö Tampereelta 16:15), millä kuljit? Jos kuljit aiemmalla, en ihmettele yhtään jos kukaan ei noussut tai jäänyt Juupajoelle.




> Tarkoituksellista hämäystä uudemman kaluston suorituskyvyn aliarvioimiseksi, vai?
> 
> Dm7 nrot 4020-4196 suurin nopeus 95 km/t ja nrot 4197-4216 suurin nopeus alun perin 115 km/t.


Anteeksi, muistin kaluston Sn:n väärin.  :Sad:

----------


## PNu

> Eli mielestäsi esimerkiksi Äänekoski - Jyväskylä - paikallisliikenteen hoitaminen junalla olisi naurettava ajatus.


Näinhän minä lainaamassasi viestissä sanoin.

Jos Suomessa oikeasti löytyy tahtoa paikallisliikenteen palauttamiseen niin kokeiltakoon sitä rataosilla Toijala-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi, Turku-Uusikaupunki ja Oulu-Kemi-Haaparanta. Nämä kun ovat sentään edes joskus menneisyydessä vetäneet väkeä. Seuraavana voisi laittaa kuntoon poikittaisyhteydet Savonlinna-Pieksämäki ja Nurmes-Kontiomäki sekä lisää vuoroja välille Iisalmi-Ylivieska. 

Keskisuurten ja pienten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen hoitamista junilla pidän mielekkäänä vasta sen jälkeen, jos yllä mainitut on ensin toteutettu ja ne myös osoittautuvat menestyksellisiksi.

----------


## PNu

> Itse näen tarkoituksenmukaisena Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä nimenomaan edellämainitsemani Messukylän, Kangasalan, Ruutanan ja Suinulan. Messukylän etu on se, että siellä on suosittu viestintäpainotteinen lukio, muiden taajamien pysähdykset voi perustella tällä hetkellä olemattomalla ja hitaalla joukkoliikennetarjonnalla (linjat 45 ja 95). Luulisi Dm12-kaluston kykenevän hoitamaan nämä pysähdykset korkeintaan marginaalisella matka-ajan pidennyksellä.


Minä olisin sitä mieltä, että Tampereen ja Oriveden välille kannattaa lisätä pysähdyksiä vasta, jos siinä aloitetaan erillinen paikallisliikenne esim. Sm2-junilla. Dm12-vaunuissa ei kuitenkaan riittäisi kapasiteettia mitään suurempaa matkustajamäärää varten ja muutaman satunnaisen matkustajan takia uusia pysähdyspaikkoja ei kannata avata. 

Toki mikään ei estäne, etteivätkö Haapamäen junatkin voisi näillä paikoilla pysähtyä eli vaikkapa yksi kolmesta vuorosta jatkaisi Orivedeltä Haapamäelle asti ja ajettaisiin Dm12-vaunuilla. Silloin pitäisi katsoa, että ruukavuoroissa on kuitenkin Sm2 eikä Dm12.

----------


## ultrix

> Minä olisin sitä mieltä, että Tampereen ja Oriveden välille kannattaa lisätä pysähdyksiä vasta, jos siinä aloitetaan erillinen paikallisliikenne esim. Sm2-junilla. Dm12-vaunuissa ei kuitenkaan riittäisi kapasiteettia mitään suurempaa matkustajamäärää varten ja muutaman satunnaisen matkustajan takia uusia pysähdyspaikkoja ei kannata avata.


Mulle tämä on periaatteellinen kysymys, paikallisjuna ei ole paikallisjuna, ei edes taajamajuna jos se viilettä yli 40 km pysähtymättä missän taajamassa välillä.

Tampereelle puuhataan kuitenkin myös lähijunaa, tässä reittikartta.

----------


## petteri

Vaikka en kauheasti usko kysynnän riittävän, minusta Äänekoski-Jyväskylä väli on paljon potentiaalisempi paikallisliikenteelle kuin esimerkiksi Savonlinna-Pieksämäki.

Minusta potentiaalisin "uusi" paikallisjunareitti on Toijala-Tampere-Orivesi.

Tuota voisi kokeilla. Jos tulee hyviä kokemuksia, sitten voi jatkaa eteenpäin. Ikävä kyllä Toijala -Tampere välillä ratakapasiteetti on aika tiukalla. 

Tampereen pikaratikkasuunnitelmat voisivat edetä helpommin, jos saataisiin vähän raideliikennettä alkuun.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta potentiaalisin "uusi" paikallisjunareitti on Toijala-Tampere-Orivesi
> 
> Voisihan tuota kokeilla. Jos tulee hyviä kokemuksia, sitten voi jatkaa eteenpäin. Ikävä kyllä Toijala -Tampere välillä ratakapasiteetti on aika tiukalla.


Toijalan ja Tampereen välinen kysyntä on huomattavasti suurempaa kuin Tampere-Orivesi-välin kysyntä, joten linjan toinen pää löytyy paremmin Nokialta, josta myös matkustetaan junalla paljon Tampereelle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellisiin viesteihin yleiskommenttina.

Mielestäni paikallisjunaliikenteen suhteen olennaista on, että päätöksen siitä, missä liikennettä ajetaan, tekevät alueet itse.

Ei ole perusteltua tehdä päätöksiä "ulkoapäin" siten että määritellään, mitkä alueet ovat "riittävän isoja" paikallisjunaliikenteelle.

Tämä edellyttää seuraavia toimenpiteitä:
- Perustetaan alueelliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset. Valtion tuki paikalliselle joukkoliikenteelle maksetaan alueellisille viranomaisille.
- VR Oy:n monopoli henkilöjunaliikenteeseen puretaan paikallisjunien osalta
- Alueelliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset kilpailuttavat tai liikennöivät itse junat.
- Useamman viranomaisen alueella kulkevien paikallisjunien liikennöinti järjestetään yhdessä.

Viimeistä kohtaa lukuunottamatta malli on täsmälleen sama kuin Ruotsissa.

VR Oy:n monopolin purkaminen on välttämätöntä, koska muuten paikallisjunaliikenteen tuella voidaan paikata yhteiskunnan muita yhtiölle antamia velvoitteita, tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi "itsekannattavien" junien kustannuksia ja tuottovelvoitteita.

Jos halutaan, monopoli voidaan purkaa esimerkiksi siten, että vain alueellisten viranomaisten omistamat liikennöitsijät tulevat kyseeseen. Tämä sallisi esimerkiksi HKL-metroliikenteelle YTV-alueen liikennöinnin.

Korostaisin sitä, että paikallisjunaliikenteen, kuten kaiken muunkin joukkoliikenteen, kannattavuuden kannalta tärkeintä on linjan ja sen pysäkkien matkustajapohja eli asukkaat, työpaikat ja opiskelupaikat, palvelut ja näiden väliset suhteet.

Äänekoski - Jyväskylän tai vaikkapa Mäntyluoto - Pori - Kokemäen rajaaminen pois sillä perusteella että Jyväskylän ja Porin seudut ovat "liian pieniä", koska ne ovat hiukan pienempiä kuin Lahti ja Oulu, on sattumanvaraista. Ratakäytävien väestöpohja on Jyväskylän ja Porin seuduilla parempi.

----------


## PNu

> Vaikka en kauheasti usko kysynnän riittävän, minusta Äänekoski-Jyväskylä väli on paljon potentiaalisempi paikallisliikenteelle kuin esimerkiksi Savonlinna-Pieksämäki.


Se on totta, että Äänekosken ja Jyväskylän välillä on aikoinaan kulkenut junilla enemmän matkustajia kuin Savonlinnan ja Pieksämäen tai Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen välillä. Tosin niukasti matkustajia oli myös Äänekosken radalla.

Minä näen kuitenkin Savonlinnan ja Kontiomäen suunnat tärkeämpinä, koska niillä voi olla merkitystä kaukoliikenteen kannalta ja junan vaihtoehtona on silloin lähes varmasti henkilöauto. Sen sijaan Äänekosken liikenne voidaan hoitaa tasokkaasti busseillakin jos näin halutaan.

----------


## PNu

> Äänekoski - Jyväskylän tai vaikkapa Mäntyluoto - Pori - Kokemäen rajaaminen pois sillä perusteella että Jyväskylän ja Porin seudut ovat "liian pieniä", koska ne ovat hiukan pienempiä kuin Lahti ja Oulu, on sattumanvaraista. Ratakäytävien väestöpohja on Jyväskylän ja Porin seuduilla parempi.


Kummasti Lahden seutu veti näistä kuitenkin parhaiten matkustajia siihen aikaan, kun kaikilla näillä alueilla paikallisliikennettä vielä oli. Sen takia se on epäilemättä saanutkin paikallisliikennevuoronsa pitää.

Toisaalta esim. 10 matkustajaa Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen välillä voi olla arvokkaampi asia, kuin 30 matkustajaa Äänekosken ja Jyväskylän välillä. Edelliset saattavat kulkea junalla koko matkan Joensuusta Ouluun, jos reitti on katkeamaton mutta jälkimmäinen väli palvelisi vain paikallisia tarpeita.

----------


## kemkim

> Näinhän minä lainaamassasi viestissä sanoin.
> 
> Jos Suomessa oikeasti löytyy tahtoa paikallisliikenteen palauttamiseen niin kokeiltakoon sitä rataosilla Toijala-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi, Turku-Uusikaupunki ja Oulu-Kemi-Haaparanta. Nämä kun ovat sentään edes joskus menneisyydessä vetäneet väkeä. Seuraavana voisi laittaa kuntoon poikittaisyhteydet Savonlinna-Pieksämäki ja Nurmes-Kontiomäki sekä lisää vuoroja välille Iisalmi-Ylivieska.


Kannatan paikallisliikennettä Turku-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi, Turku-Uusikaupunki ja Liminka-Oulu-Haaparanta. Lisäksi vuoroja sekä maankäyttöä junaa tukevasti pitää lisätä nykyisillä reiteillä Helsinki-Tampere, Helsinki-Riihimäki, Riihimäki-Lahti, Helsinki-Lahti-Kouvola. 

Savonlinnan ja Pieksämäen yhteyttä pidän järjettömänä, sillä sen sulkemiseen on ollut aikoinaan varsin selvät perusteet: se palvelee vain ja ainoastaan Savonlinnaa. Lappeenrannan yhteydet Pieksämäen suuntaan hoituvat paremmin pikavuorobussilla Mikkeliin. Kontiomäki-Nurmes olisi kunnolliseksi hyödyksi vain Joensuulle. Asutus reitin varrella on vähäistä ja rata on pitkä, joten ylläpitokustannukset matkustajaa kohti kävisivät mahdottomiksi. 

Iisalmi-Ylivieska on hyvä taajamaketju, siellä voisi olla potentiaaliakin. Kun rata on kerran kalliilla sinne rakennettu syystä jota en ymmärrä, niin hyödynnettäköön. Oikeastaan junat Kuopion ja Oulun välillä voisi siirtää kulkemaan Iisalmen ja Ylivieskan kautta, jos radalla olisi sähköt. Kajaani on pikkukaupunki, joka kuihtuu vääjäämättä. Pelkästään Kajaanin takia ei kannata ylläpitää pitkää rataosuutta. Junavuorot ovat harvoja radalla Kajaanin ja Oulun välillä ja radan varrella on vähäisesti asutusta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kummasti Lahden seutu veti näistä kuitenkin parhaiten matkustajia siihen aikaan, kun kaikilla näillä alueilla paikallisliikennettä vielä oli. Sen takia se on epäilemättä saanutkin paikallisliikennevuoronsa pitää.


Lahden suhteen asiaan voi myös vaikuttaa:

Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - rata sähköistettiin 1977. Rata on jo pitkään ollut kaksiraiteinen ja suojastettu. Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - välin paikallisjunat palvelevat huomattavassa määrin myös yhteyksinä Helsinkiin.

Tietäen diesel- ja sähkövedon kustannuseron, ei Lahden ympäristön paikallisjunien säilyminen ole ihme. Onhan Kouvola - Kotka - paikallisjunakin säilynyt.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Lahti - Heinola ja Lahti - Loviisa - paikallisjunat on lakkautettu "ensimmäisten joukossa" 1960-luvulla. Ei vaikuta siltä, että ratkaisuja olisi tehty Lahden seudun matkahalukkuuden perusteella.

----------


## PNu

> Savonlinnan ja Pieksämäen yhteyttä pidän järjettömänä, sillä sen sulkemiseen on ollut aikoinaan varsin selvät perusteet: se palvelee vain ja ainoastaan Savonlinnaa.
> 
> Kontiomäki-Nurmes olisi kunnolliseksi hyödyksi vain Joensuulle. Asutus reitin varrella on vähäistä ja rata on pitkä, joten ylläpitokustannukset matkustajaa kohti kävisivät mahdottomiksi.


Matkustajaliikenteen kannalta näitä ratoja ei missään tapauksessa kannatakaan ylläpitää. Ehkä minun olisi pitänyt lisätä tuohon, että poikittaisyhteydet voisi palauttaa, jos nämä radat katsotaan tavaraliikenteen takia aiheellisiksi laittaa kuntoon.

Muistaakseni Savonlinnan ja Pieksämäen väliltä lopetettiin liikenne vasta Lättien kauden päättyessä eli 1988 sekä Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen väliltä 90-luvun puolella. Siten nämä lienevät lakkautettujen henkilöliikenneratojen joukosta hyödyllisimmästä päästä, vaikka sitä ei heti uskoisi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toisaalta esim. 10 matkustajaa Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen välillä voi olla arvokkaampi asia, kuin 30 matkustajaa Äänekosken ja Jyväskylän välillä.


Voisiko asennettasi paikallisiin liikennetarpeisiin kuvata sanalla "ylimielinen"?

Paikalliset matkat ovat päivittäisiä työ-, asiointi-, koulu- ja vapaa-ajan matkoja, jotka ovat koko liikennepolitiikan ja -suoritteen osalta paljon suurempi kysymys kuin kaukomatkat.

Kuten jo edellä totesin, oma tavoitteeni on se, että paikallisesta (joukko)liikennepolitiikasta saataisiin päättää paikallisesti, toki valtion avustuksella ja valtakunnallisia ensisijaisesti ympäristöä ja turvallisuutta koskevia tavoitteita toteuttaen.

En tietystikään tarkoita, ettei kaukoliikennettä tulisi myös kehittää. Paikallisliikenteellä vain on maakuntien asukkaiden arkielämässä ja sen ympäristöystävällisyydessä suurempi merkitys kuin kaukoliikenteellä.

----------


## PNu

> Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - rata sähköistettiin 1977.


Lahden suunta oli noista selvästi suosituin jo ennen sähköistystä mutta ilman muuta sähköistys paransi paikallisliikenteen kilpailukykyä. Toisaalta Lahden paikallisjunia ei muutettu sähköjunilla ajettaviksi heti sähköistyksen valmistuttua vaan vasta joskus vuoden 1981 aikoihin.




> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että Lahti - Heinola ja Lahti - Loviisa - paikallisjunat on lakkautettu "ensimmäisten joukossa" 1960-luvulla. Ei vaikuta siltä, että ratkaisuja olisi tehty Lahden seudun matkahalukkuuden perusteella.


Totta on mutta tässä tullaankin siihen mikä minulla oli taka-ajatuksena. Pelkkä suuri asukasmäärä tai hyvä väestökäytävä eivät yksinään merkitse mitään vaan matkustajilla täytyy olla myös oikea tarve ja motiivi junan käyttämiseen. Lahdesta Kouvolan ja varsinkin Riihimäen suuntaan sellainen oli mutta Heinolan suuntaan taas ei. Eikä näyttäisi olleen Jyväskylän ja Äänekosken välilläkään.

----------


## PNu

> Voisiko asennettasi paikallisiin liikennetarpeisiin kuvata sanalla "ylimielinen"?


Tämä on vapaasti sinun omassa harkinnassasi.

Tosin minä en tietääkseni ole kyseenalaistanut ihmisten paikallisia liikennetarpeita vaan sen, onko juna tähän sopivin ratkaisu aikaisemmin mainitsemiani viittä aluetta pienemmillä paikkakunnilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PNu:lle muuten kysymys. Esität tietäväsi kovin paljon paikallisjunien käyttäjämääristä. Voisitko esittää tarkemmat tietosi matkustajamääristä, jos sinulla on sellaisia.

Pelkistä lakkauttamispäätöksistä ja niiden ajankohdasta ei voi päätellä matkustajamääriä, koska joka tapauksessa lakkauttamispäätöksiin vaikuttivat muutkin tekijät kuin pelkkä matkustajamäärä.




> Pelkkä suuri asukasmäärä tai hyvä väestökäytävä eivät yksinään merkitse mitään vaan matkustajilla täytyy olla myös oikea tarve ja motiivi junan käyttämiseen. Lahdesta Kouvolan ja varsinkin Riihimäen suuntaan sellainen oli mutta Heinolan suuntaan taas ei. Eikä näyttäisi olleen Jyväskylän ja Äänekosken välilläkään.


Kerropa mitkä ovat oikea tarve ja motiivi? Ei kai vain yhteys Helsinkiin ...?

Huomattavasti paremmin kyseisiä ilmiöitä selittää se, että yksiä yhteyksiä ajettiin alas osana Valtionrautateiden toimintapolitiikkaa, toisia taas kehitettiin. 

Et ole esittänyt väitteittesi tueksi mitään tietoja:
a) Junien matkustajamääristä
b) Joukkoliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamääristä
c) Joukkoliikenteen kokonaistarjonnasta (juna, bussit)

Niiden perusteella väitettäsi voisi analysoidakin.




> Tosin minä en tietääkseni ole kyseenalaistanut ihmisten paikallisia liikennetarpeita vaan sen, onko juna tähän sopivin ratkaisu aikaisemmin mainitsemiani viittä aluetta pienemmillä paikkakunnilla.


Kyllä sinä olet koko ajan selvästi asettanut eri matkustustarpeet riviin ja pitänyt kaukomatkustamista ja matkustamista suurimmilla seuduilla tärkeämpänä kuin muuta paikallisliikennettä.

----------


## PNu

> PNu:lle muuten kysymys. Esität tietäväsi kovin paljon paikallisjunien käyttäjämääristä. Voisitko esittää tarkemmat tietosi matkustajamääristä, jos sinulla on sellaisia.


En minä mitään esitä. Käytän tässä pohjatietona VR:n historiikin 1962-1987 kaaviota rataosakohtaisista paikallisliikennematkustajista. Oletin sinun tekevän ilman muuta samoin, kun olet ko. kirjaan täällä moneen kertaan viitannut.

Tosin aikaisemmalta ajalta olen kyllä tutkinut rataosa- ja junalajikohtaisia tietoja rautatietilastoista junien akselimäärien, junapainojen ja ajokilometrien näkökulmasta. Niistäkin voi päätellä jotain. Nyt en jaksa muistaa kerrotaanko siellä myös matkustajamäärät, kun ne eivät ole minulle olleet ihan kiinnostavinta antia. Ennen 70-lukua julkaistuissa tilastoissa voisivat ollakin. Uudempien aikojen rautatietilastot eivät sisällä enää yksityiskohtaista tietoa ja ovatkin siten melko hyödytön julkaisu.




> Kerropa mitkä ovat oikea tarve ja motiivi? Ei kai vain yhteys Helsinkiin ...?


Rata kulkee juuri sellaisella yhteysvälillä, jossa suurilla ihmisjoukoilla on samanaikaista liikkumistarvetta ja lisäksi muut liikennevälineet eivät palvele yhtä tasokkaasti.




> Et ole esittänyt väitteittesi tueksi mitään tietoja


Kas. Minähän olen ollut tähän keskusteluun osallistuneista ainoa, joka olen selvin tilastotiedoin perustellut näkökantojani eli osoittanut VR:n matkustajamäärien lähteneen 60-luvun alussa voimakkaaseen laskuun, vaikka paikallisliikennettä samaan aikaan lisättiin.

Lisäksi tässä keskustelussa todistusvastuun pitäisi oikeasti olla sinulla ja Anterolla, koska tehän olette väittäneet VR:n olleen väärässä enkä minä.




> Kyllä sinä olet koko ajan selvästi asettanut eri matkustustarpeet riviin ja pitänyt kaukomatkustamista ja matkustamista suurimmilla seuduilla tärkeämpänä kuin muuta paikallisliikennettä.


Matkustustarpeiden osalta en ole jakanut ihmisiä ryhmiin vaan päinvastoin korostanut, että maaseudullakin tulee olla mahdollisuus vapaaseen liikkumiseen. Sen sijaan olen sanonut, että junaliikennettä tulee tarjota ensisijaisesti kaukoliikenteessä ja suurimmilla seuduilla. Minä kun en ole niin rajoittunut ihminen, että mieltäisin matkustustarpeiden ja junaliikenteen tarkoittavan samaa asiaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> En minä mitään esitä. Käytän tässä pohjatietona VR:n historiikin 1962-1987 kaaviota rataosakohtaisista paikallisliikennematkustajista. Oletin sinun tekevän ilman muuta samoin, kun olet ko. kirjaan täällä moneen kertaan viitannut.


Kiitos lähdetiedosta. Tunnen toki saman kaavion. Muistaakseni se kuitenkin koskee 1970-lukua, jolloin suuri osa leikkauksista oli jo tehty. Nyt ei ole käsillä kirjaa. Palaan asiaan myöhemmin.




> (...) joka olen selvin tilastotiedoin perustellut näkökantojani eli osoittanut VR:n matkustajamäärien lähteneen 60-luvun alussa voimakkaaseen laskuun, vaikka paikallisliikennettä samaan aikaan lisättiin.


Emme ole mitenkään kiistäneet tilastotietoja, vaan korostaneet sitä, että kyseessä on monimutkaisempi syy-seuraussuhde kuin sinun esittämäsi. 

Samankaltaisessa tilanteessa voidaan tehdä erilaisia johtopäätöksiä. Turun sisäisen joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat 2001 - 2006 laskeneet jokseenkin saman verran kuin paikallisjunaliikenteen 1960-luvun alussa. Autoliikenteen osuus asiassa on paljon suurempi kuin 1960-luvun alussa. 
Ratkaisuna ei kuitenkaan ole ollut palvelujen raju leikkaaminen vaan sen selvittäminen, miten voimme kehittää palveluja, liikenneratkaisuja ja kaavoitusta niin, että saamme matkustajat takaisin.




> Lisäksi tässä keskustelussa todistusvastuun pitäisi oikeasti olla sinulla ja Anterolla, koska tehän olette väittäneet VR:n olleen väärässä enkä minä.


Tässä asetat oletukseksi, että VR on oikeassa ja jos väittää VR:n olevan väärässä, pitää todistaa jokainen väite. 

Olemme, sekä minä että Antero, tässä keskustelussa ja useissa muissa keskusteluissa osoittaneet, että VR Oy:n nykyisin paikallisjunista perimät korvaukset eivät voi perustua taloudellisesti järjestetyn liikenteen kustannuksiin. Tästä tulee helmikuussa julki tarkempaa tietoa.

Lähteistä (kuten VR:n historiikista, aikatauluista ja Pölhön lisensiaattityöstä) osoittautuu, että paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajo muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla on tarkoituksellinen liikennepoliittinen ratkaisu, jossa tämä tehtävä rajattiin pois rautateiden liikennekentästä.

Olet myös itse tuonut esille, että liikennetarve ei ole ratkaiseva tekijä ratkaistaessa paikallisjunaliikenteen laajuutta.

Olet myös itse tässä keskustelussa tuonut esille, että valtionrautateiden taloutta erityisesti virastoaikana rasittivat sellaiset kustannustekijät kuten vetokaluston kaksoismiehitys, työllisyystyöradat jne, joiden seurauksena talous oli täysin toinen kuin terveistä taloudellisista lähtökohdista olisi ollut. Et ole mitenkään kiistänyt, että nämä tekijät eivät olisi olleet osatekijä paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajossa.




> Minä kun en ole niin rajoittunut ihminen, että mieltäisin matkustustarpeiden ja junaliikenteen tarkoittavan samaa asiaa.


Eli sinun mielestäsi ratkaisuja junaliikenteestä ei tule tehdä matkustustarpeiden perusteella vaan muiden argumenttien perusteella, lähinnä perustuen palveltavan kaupunkiseudun, ei joukkoliikenteen palvelukäytävän väestömäärään.

----------


## Compact

> Oliko H423 (lähtö Tampereelta 10:05) vai H427 (lähtö Tampereelta 16:15), millä kuljit? Jos kuljit aiemmalla, en ihmettele yhtään jos kukaan ei noussut tai jäänyt Juupajoelle.(


Kuljin tuolla aamupäivän vuorolla ja puolen päivän vuorolla Haapamäeltä takaisin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kannatan paikallisliikennettä Turku-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi, Turku-Uusikaupunki ja Liminka-Oulu-Haaparanta. Lisäksi vuoroja sekä maankäyttöä junaa tukevasti pitää lisätä nykyisillä reiteillä Helsinki-Tampere, Helsinki-Riihimäki, Riihimäki-Lahti, Helsinki-Lahti-Kouvola.


Ensisijaiset tarpeet _uudelle_ lähiliikenteelle olisi minusta seuraavilla reiteillä:Nokia-Tampere-LempääläYlöjärvi-Tampere-SuinulaUusikaupunki-Turku-SaloÄänekoski-Jyväskylä-Lievestuore (suunnanvaihto @ Jy)Ja R-junamaiselle taajisliikenteelle:Turku-HelsinkiTurku-TampereTampere-Pori/RaumaRaahe-Oulu-KemiMuuta paikallisliikennettä tulee luodaTampere-MänttäKuopio-JoensuuKemi-Haaparanta(Hanko-)Karjaa-Hyvinkää(-Riihimäki)(Duo)ratikoita ottaisin käyttöön seuraavilla seuduilla:Tampere (Lentävänniemi-Keskusta-Vuores ensisijaisesti)Turku (Naantali-Turku-Kaarina/Varissuo)Imatra-Lappeenranta ("Saimaankaupunki")OuluJyväskyläPoriVaasa (Vaskiluoto-Keskusta-Lentoasema)


> Savonlinnan ja Pieksämäen yhteyttä pidän järjettömänä, sillä sen sulkemiseen on ollut aikoinaan varsin selvät perusteet: se palvelee vain ja ainoastaan Savonlinnaa. Lappeenrannan yhteydet Pieksämäen suuntaan hoituvat paremmin pikavuorobussilla Mikkeliin. Kontiomäki-Nurmes olisi kunnolliseksi hyödyksi vain Joensuulle. Asutus reitin varrella on vähäistä ja rata on pitkä, joten ylläpitokustannukset matkustajaa kohti kävisivät mahdottomiksi.


Totta tuokin, mutta se palvelee myös mm. Jyväskylästä, Tampereelta, Turusta ja muualta Länsi-Suomesta Savonlinnaan matkustavia matkustajia. Tällä hetkellä ainoa keino junailla Savonlinnaan on Parikkalan kautta, ja se onkin pääsyy sille, miksi minä en ole ikinä kaupungissa päässyt käymään. Tämä toki korjaantuu ensi kesänä matkustaessani loput tähän asti matkustamattomat "henkilöliikennerataosat". Toki Pieksämäeltä pääsee bussilla Savonlinnaan, mutta LomaPassin haltijaa se ei paljoa lohduta!  :Wink: 

Sama homma Nurmes-Kontiomäki-välillä. Yhteyttä käyttäisivät tietenkin enimmäkseen Joensuu-Oulu-väliä kulkevat joensuulaiset ja oululaiset, mutta voisipa radalla olla myös radanvarren kuihtuville pikkukaupungeille (Lieksa, Nurmes) hyötyä. Perloksen takia Kontiolahdelle olisi mitä pikimmiten palautettava skodapysähdys.




> Iisalmi-Ylivieska on hyvä taajamaketju, siellä voisi olla potentiaaliakin. Kun rata on kerran kalliilla sinne rakennettu syystä jota en ymmärrä, niin hyödynnettäköön. Oikeastaan junat Kuopion ja Oulun välillä voisi siirtää kulkemaan Iisalmen ja Ylivieskan kautta, jos radalla olisi sähköt.


Välillä voisi kulkea enemmän vuoroja, mutta kaukojunia en radalle siirtäisi. Jyväskylä-'vieska-Oulu-dieselmoottoripikajunille voisi olla tilausta.





> Kajaani on pikkukaupunki, joka kuihtuu vääjäämättä. Pelkästään Kajaanin takia ei kannata ylläpitää pitkää rataosuutta. Junavuorot ovat harvoja radalla Kajaanin ja Oulun välillä ja radan varrella on vähäisesti asutusta.


Kannattaako kokonainen kaupunki tappaa vain sen takia, että se sattuu kärsimään rakennemuutoksesta ja taantuu?

----------


## PNu

> Tässä asetat oletukseksi, että VR on oikeassa ja jos väittää VR:n olevan väärässä, pitää todistaa jokainen väite.


Jos te ette vaadi muilta todisteita niin teiltäkään ei taatusti kukaan edellytä niitä.




> Lähteistä (kuten VR:n historiikista, aikatauluista ja Pölhön lisensiaattityöstä) osoittautuu, että paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajo muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla on tarkoituksellinen liikennepoliittinen ratkaisu, jossa tämä tehtävä rajattiin pois rautateiden liikennekentästä.


Tässä vääristelet asioita. Ainakaan VR:n historiikissä ei sanota, että paikallisliikenne rajattiin pois rautateiden liikennekentästä. Siellä sanotaan, että se on merkitykseltään toissijaista ja sitä kannattaa hoitaa vain, koska muun junaliikenteen takia on olemassa valmis raidejärjestelmä. 

Historiikin sanoma siis on, että ratoja ei kannata Suomessa rakentaa ja ylläpitää pelkän paikallisliikenteen takia (pääkaupunkiseutua lukuunottamatta) ja tässä se onkin aivan oikeassa. Sen sijaan siellä ei sanota, etteikö paikallisliikennettä voisi ja tulisi harjoittaa, jos rata on joka tapauksessa olemassa esimerkiksi tavaraliikenteen vuoksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos te ette vaadi muilta todisteita niin teiltäkään ei taatusti kukaan edellytä niitä.


Tietystikin väitteet pitää pyydettäessä todistaa tai perustella. Tässä on perusteltu väitteitä pitkältikin.

Kaikista väitteistä ei ole tieteellisesti päteviä todisteita, koska tätä keskustelua varten ei tehdä historiallista arkistotutkimusta. Kunnollista laajaa gradutasoista tai laajempaa historiallista tutkimusta paikallisliikenteen ratkaisuista ei ole vielä tehty. Yksi gradu on työn alla, ja Eljas Pölhön lisurissa on asiaa tutkittu.

Siksi osa väitteistä on perusteltava muutoin kuin todistein. Todisteita on toki syytä perätä.




> Tässä vääristelet asioita. Ainakaan VR:n historiikissä ei sanota, että paikallisliikenne rajattiin pois rautateiden liikennekentästä. Siellä sanotaan, että se on merkitykseltään toissijaista ja sitä kannattaa hoitaa vain, koska muun junaliikenteen takia on olemassa valmis raidejärjestelmä.


En todellakaan vääristele. Historiikissa kerrataan, miten VR:n tehtäviksi määriteltiin kaukojunaliikenne, Helsingin lähiliikenne, Venäjän liikenne sekä kokojunakuljetukset. 

Paikallisliikenteestä kerrotaan se, miten siitä pääosa on lakkautettu taloudellisista syistä. Tarkennuksena todetaan, että paikallisjunaliikennettä voidaan hoitaa joko pikajunien liityntäliikenteenä tai jos valtio tai kunnat sitä edellyttävät. Molemmissa tapauksissa valtion ja kuntien edellytetään maksavat tappiot, jotka määrittelee VR. Mistään kehittämissuunnitelmista muun paikallisjunaliikenteen osalta ei kerrota. Turun, Porin ja Tampereen paikallisliikennekokeilut esitetään nimenomaan valossa, että eihän tämä voi onnistua.

Jos tämä ei ole paikallisliikenteen rajaamista pois rautateiden liikennekentästä. niin mikä sitten on?

Kannattaa ymmärtää, että muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikennettä on liikennöity 1970-luvun jälkeen vain liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön vaatimuksista ja valtion tuella. 

Mikäli VR olisi saanut tahtonsa läpi, kaikki nykyisin taajamajunan nimikkeellä liikennöitävät junat olisi lakkautettu kokonaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Kannattaako kokonainen kaupunki tappaa vain sen takia, että se sattuu kärsimään rakennemuutoksesta ja taantuu?


En minä nyt pitäisi junayhteyden lakkauttamista kaupungin tappamisena. Onhan tähänkin asti noin puolet Kajaanin yhteyksistä hoidettu JunaBussien varassa Kuopiosta, Iisalmesta ja Oulusta käsin ja junayhteydetkin olleet vaihdollisia. Junien matkustajamäärät eivät ole kovin suuria. Minusta Kajaanin laskevia matkustajamääriä varten ei kannata ylläpitää omaa rataosaa, jos siitä aiheutuu suuria kuluja ja matkustustarve olisi taloudellisempaa hoitaa yhteysbusseilla, sama kai se on vaihtaa junasta junaan kuin junasta bussiin? Helsinkiin pääsevät maksukykyiset nopeiten lentokoneella, ei Pendolino ajassa pääse kilpailemaan. Opiskelijoilla ja eläkeläisillä ei taas ole niin kiire, joten heille kelpaa bussikin aivan hyvin kun sen matka-aika on Iisalmesta Kajaaniin melkein sama kuin junan. Onko mitään syytä, minkä takia vain pienen Kajaanin vuoksi olisi järkevää ylläpitää 250 km rataosuutta? Ok, onhan sitä tavaraliikennettäkin. Mutta jos ei olisi, niin tulisi aika kalliita matkustajakilometrejä.

----------


## PNu

> En todellakaan vääristele. Historiikissa kerrataan, miten VR:n tehtäviksi määriteltiin kaukojunaliikenne, Helsingin lähiliikenne, Venäjän liikenne sekä kokojunakuljetukset.


Nämä määriteltiin päätehtäviksi. Sitä siellä ei sanota, etteikö muutakin liikennettä voitaisi hoitaa. Kieltämättä ero on pieni mutta kuitenkin oleellinen.




> Paikallisliikenteestä kerrotaan se, miten siitä pääosa on lakkautettu taloudellisista syistä. Tarkennuksena todetaan, että paikallisjunaliikennettä voidaan hoitaa joko pikajunien liityntäliikenteenä tai jos valtio tai kunnat sitä edellyttävät.


Aivan eli VR ei suinkaan kieltäytynyt ajamasta paikallisjunia.




> Kannattaa ymmärtää, että muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikennettä on liikennöity 1970-luvun jälkeen vain liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön vaatimuksista ja valtion tuella.


Kannattaa ymmärtää, että VR olisi ollut valmis liikennöimään paikallisjunia vaikka kuinka paljon. Ei VR:n henkilökunnalla ollut mitään sitä vastaan, etteikö joka radalla olisi voitu ajaa paikallisjunia 5 min välein, jos vain palkka juoksee.

Kysymys on siitä, että valtio vaati VR:tä tehostamaan toimintaansa ja siksi tappiolliset rönsyt oli pakko karsia pois. Samasta syystä ei voitu tehdä kehittämisohjelmiakaan, koska se olisi vaatinut investointeja liikenteeseen, josta todennäköisesti ei olisi saatu sijoitettuja rahoja millään pois.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitä siellä ei sanota, etteikö muutakin liikennettä voitaisi hoitaa. Kieltämättä ero on pieni mutta kuitenkin oleellinen. Aivan eli VR ei suinkaan kieltäytynyt ajamasta paikallisjunia.


VR suostui ajamaan muuta liikennettä vain liikenneministeriön ja eduskunnan pakottamana, ja silloinkin vastentahtoisesti. On suuri ero sillä, mitä tehdään omasta valmistelusta ja harkinnasta, ja mitä tehdään pakotettuna. Historiikin mukaan VR:n suhteen käytettiin käytännössä pakkokeinoja eli eduskunta päätti, että koko paikallisjunaliikennettä ei saa lakkauttaa.




> Kannattaa ymmärtää, että VR olisi ollut valmis liikennöimään paikallisjunia vaikka kuinka paljon.


Ei VR ole ollut halukas ajamaan paikallisjunia "vaikka kuinka paljon" missään. Nyt viime aikoina VR Oy on mm. ilmoittanut, että se ei aja Varsinais-Suomessa paikallisjunia edes ostoliikenteenä.

Paikallisjunien ajamista on tarkoituksellisesti rajoitettu määrittelemällä korvaushinnat niin korkeiksi, että minimimäärää enempää ei tilata.




> Samasta syystä ei voitu tehdä kehittämisohjelmiakaan, koska se olisi vaatinut investointeja liikenteeseen, josta todennäköisesti ei olisi saatu sijoitettuja rahoja millään pois.


Hah hah!

Tietystikin jos VR olisi tehnyt paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämisohjelman, jossa olisi esitetty, miten tehokas paikallisjunaliikenne toteutetaan muuallakin kuin Helsingin seudulla - esimerkiksi vaikka sinulle kelpaavilla Turun, Tampereen, Lahden ja Oulun seudulla, poliitikot olisivat myöntäneet sille rahat, tietysti olettaen, että hanke olisi osoitettu vastaavilla laskelmilla kustannustehokkaaksi kuin esimerkiksi oikoradat tai moottoritiet osoitettiin.

VR olisi todennäköisesti saanut sijoitetut rahat pois myös paikallisliikenteen kehittämisestä. Lisäksi todennäköisesti olisi saatu paremmat rahat takaisin myös niistä investoinneista, jotka toteutuneella kehityskululla jäivät vajaakäytölle (Dm7, 8 ja 9, sähköistetyt radat, useat rataosat).

----------


## kemkim

> Ei VR ole ollut halukas ajamaan paikallisjunia "vaikka kuinka paljon" missään. Nyt viime aikoina VR Oy on mm. ilmoittanut, että se ei aja Varsinais-Suomessa paikallisjunia edes ostoliikenteenä.
> 
> Paikallisjunien ajamista on tarkoituksellisesti rajoitettu määrittelemällä korvaushinnat niin korkeiksi, että minimimäärää enempää ei tilata.


Kuka on itse asiassa VR? Onko VR:llä joku johtaja jossain, joka huvikseen vain haluaa ajella InterCityjä ja Pendolinoja? Tuntuisi hassulta, jos vain jonkun ihmisen henkilökohtaisten mieltymyksien takia kieltäydyttäisiin taloudellisesti järkevästä toiminnasta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuka on itse asiassa VR? Onko VR:llä joku johtaja jossain, joka huvikseen vain haluaa ajella InterCityjä ja Pendolinoja?


Virasto- ja liikelaitosajalta kysymys on vaikeampi. Nykyisen Oy:n osalta asia on selvä.

Liikeyrityksen toimintaa johtavat pää- ja toimitusjohtajat allaan erilaiset linjajohtajat. Omistajan puolesta toimintaa ohjaavat yhtiökokous, hallintoneuvosto ja hallitus.

Alla VR - konsernin organisaation tärkeimmät osat.

Henkilöliikenteestä vastaa henkiöliikennejohtaja Antti Jaatinen, joka oli kirjoittanut em. virallisen kirjeen, jossa VR Oy kieltäytyy Varsinais-Suomen junaliikenteestä edes ostoliikenteenä.




> VR on valtion kokonaan omistama yritys
> 
> Valtio omistaa koko VR-konsernin emoyhtiön VR-Yhtymä Oy:n osakekannan. Omistajaa edustaa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö, joka myös käyttää päätösvaltaa VR-Yhtymän yhtiökokouksessa. 
> 
> Omistajaohjauksen periaatteiden mukaisesti yhtiökokous nimittää VR-Yhtymän hallituksen ja hallintoneuvoston jäsenet, jotka päättävät yhtiön strategisista linjauksista. Valtio edellyttää, että valtionyhtiö toimii kannattavasti ja tekee voitollisen tuloksen.
> 
> VR-konsernin johtoryhmä
> 
> Jäsenet
> ...

----------


## ultrix

> Ei VR ole ollut halukas ajamaan paikallisjunia "vaikka kuinka paljon" missään. Nyt viime aikoina VR Oy on mm. ilmoittanut, että se ei aja Varsinais-Suomessa paikallisjunia edes ostoliikenteenä.
> 
> Paikallisjunien ajamista on tarkoituksellisesti rajoitettu määrittelemällä korvaushinnat niin korkeiksi, että minimimäärää enempää ei tilata.





> Henkilöliikenteestä vastaa henkiöliikennejohtaja Antti Jaatinen, joka oli kirjoittanut em. virallisen kirjeen, jossa VR Oy kieltäytyy Varsinais-Suomen junaliikenteestä edes ostoliikenteenä.


Haluaisin nähdä tuon virallisen kirjeen, jossa asia ilmoitetaan. Olen yrittänyt eräälle paikalliselle ja vaikutusvaltaiselle, pikaratikkamyönteiselle demarikansanedustajalle tolkuttaa tästä asiasta, jotta hän ymmärtäisi, ettei VR:n henkilöliikennemonopoli ole millään lailla kestävä, mikäli Tampereelle halutaan lähijuna tai duoraitiotie. Tuollaisella kirjeellä voisin selkeästi osoittaa kansanedustajalle, että asia on näin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Haen tiedon esille. Asia tuli esille Turku - Uusikaupunki - henkilöjunaselvityksen yhteydessä. Sen yhteydessä VR Oy:stä ilmoitettiin, että se ei ole ko. liikenteestä kiinnostunut mm. siksi, että sillä ei ole sopivaa kalustoa.

----------


## PNu

> VR suostui ajamaan muuta liikennettä vain liikenneministeriön ja eduskunnan pakottamana, ja silloinkin vastentahtoisesti. On suuri ero sillä, mitä tehdään omasta valmistelusta ja harkinnasta, ja mitä tehdään pakotettuna. Historiikin mukaan VR:n suhteen käytettiin käytännössä pakkokeinoja eli eduskunta päätti, että koko paikallisjunaliikennettä ei saa lakkauttaa.


Tämä kommentti vahvisti lopullisesti sen mitä olen epäillyt jo pitkän aikaa eli sinulle on täysin epäselvää, mikä VR:n asema oli ennen 90-lukua.

VR oli entisaikoina hallituksen ja eduskunnan täydellinen renki, joka ei tehnyt mitään ilman näiden tahtoa. Eduskunta esim. määräsi VR:n menoista ja tuloista budjetissaan eli pohjimmiltaan nimenomaan eduskunnan tehtävänä oli päättää, lakkautetaanko joku paikallisjunavuoro vai ei. Siksi siihen ei liity mitään dramatiikkaa tai pakkokeinoja, jos eduskunta joskus päättikin, että joku tappiollinen junavuoro ajetaan.

Kun isäntä (hallitus ja eduskunta) antoi rengilleen (VR) hölmöjä määräyksiä ja renki asemansa takia joutui nämä toteuttamaan niin ei kai voida katsoa, että vastuu siirtyy rengille, kuten sinä olet koko tämän keskustelun ajan yrittänyt väittää?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR oli entisaikoina hallituksen ja eduskunnan täydellinen renki, joka ei tehnyt mitään ilman näiden tahtoa. Eduskunta esim. määräsi VR:n menoista ja tuloista budjetissaan eli pohjimmiltaan nimenomaan eduskunnan tehtävänä oli päättää, lakkautetaanko joku paikallisjunavuoro vai ei. [...] Kun isäntä (hallitus ja eduskunta) antoi rengilleen (VR) hölmöjä määräyksiä ja renki asemansa takia joutui nämä toteuttamaan niin ei kai voida katsoa, että vastuu siirtyy rengille, kuten sinä olet koko tämän keskustelun ajan yrittänyt väittää?


En kyllä ihan usko, että eduskunta olisi itse sorvannut VR:n strategian alusta loppuun. Yleensähän lähes missä tahansa yrityksessä tai julkisen hallinnon organisaatiossa toimiva johto valmistelee strategiaehdotuksen, joka sitten hyväksytään siinä instanssissa (yrityksessä hallitus, hallintoneuvosto tai yhtiökokous, julkisella puolella ministeriö, hallitus, edustanta tms.), jolle asiasta päättäminen kuuluu. Paras asiantuntemus on kulloinkin toimivalla johdolla ja luonnollisesti sen kädenjälki näkyy aina. Jos ihan päättömiä on esitetty, niin voi olla että eduskunta on pillastunut ja määrännyt joissakin yksityiskohdissa toisin kuin on esitetty, mutta en näe miten kansanedustajat tai liikennevaliokunta olisivat istuneet alas oikeasti kirjoittamaan strategiaa tyhjälle paperille -- eihän siihen olisi edes asiantuntemus riittänyt, ajasta puhumattakaan.

Tämä keskustelu on ajautumassa mielenkiintoisille vesille. Kysymys on pitkälti omistajaohjauksesta ja toiminnan sääntelystä eri oloissa. Lienee todennäköistä, että ennen VR:n yhtiöittämistä sen johtaminen on ollut vaikeaa kun on pitänyt tasapainoilla eri intressien välillä. Uskoisin, että strategiaa laadittaessa on lähdetty liikkeelle fokusoitumisstrategiasta eli keskittymisestä toiminnan ydinalueisiin ja niiden hoitamisesta kunnolla. Suurin osa yrityksistä seuraa tällaista strategiaa, sillä ainoastaan suurimmat mastodontit voivat edes yrittää olla kaikkea kaikille. Mutta monopolin oloissa VR:n strategisesta keskittymispäätöksestä tulee samalla automaattisesti valtakunnan liikennepolitiikkaa ja aluepolitiikkaa.

Muistellaanpa hetken aikaa miten Finnairin monopoli toimi. Finnairin näkökulmasta oli järkevää rakentaa Helsinki-Vantaasta kaiken mahdollisen liikenteen hub, jotta saadaan volyymit kanavoitua sinne. Siksi Finnair käytännössä kieltäytyi lentämästä suoraan ulkomaille maakuntakentiltä, esim. Tampereelta. (Jonkin aikaa lennettiin Tukholmaan SAS:n neutraloimiseksi, mutta Finnair luopui siitäkin ja luovutti reitin kokonaan silloiselle Air Botnialle eli Blue1:lle ja SAS:lle.) Joskus 1990-luvun alkupuolella ahdistelin yhtiökokouksessa johtoa kysymällä miksi Tampereelta ei lennetä suoraan ulkomaille. Markkinointijohtajan vastaus oli, että ei riitä matkustajapotentiaalia.

Tämä tietysti oli täyttä puutaheinää, kuten Ryanair osoitti muutama vuosi sitten. Tampere itsessään oli kyllä kohtuullisen kokoinen keskus ja jotain liikennettä olisi voinut menestyksellä harjoittaa. Toisaalta hoitamalla yhteydet Helsinkiin mitenkuten, Finnair sai matkustajia, ja taas toisaalta monet hurauttivat autolla (tai Paunulla) suoraan Vantaalle. Tukholman (ja sittemmin myös Kööpenhaminen) reitti tarjosi sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet SAS:n vuoroille, joten se sai suuren markkinaosuuden. Ryanair puolestaan laajensi markkinoita houkuttelemalla hinnalla matkustajia suuremmalta alueelta.

Pointti on kahtalainen:

1) Finnairin kannalta oli täysin rationaalista keskittyä rakentamaan vahvaa hubia Vantaalle. Vaikka tamperelaisena olen nurissut asiasta viimeiset 15 vuotta, täytyy antaa tunnustusta Finnairin toimivalle johdolle siitä, että tuolla strategialla, johon kuuluu mm. vahva resurssien keskittäminen kaukoidän liikenteeseen, Finnair on onnistunut pitämään itsensä paitsi hengissä myös kokoisekseen lentoyhtiöksi hämmästyttävän hyvässä kunnossa taloudellisesti. Vertaa esim. Swissairiin, Sabenaan, Alitaliaan -- tai jopa SAS:ään.

2) Väite siitä, että Tampereelta (tai muualta Suomesta) ei ole kannattavaa lentää ulkomaille oli silti puutaheinää. Siinä ei ehkä ollut järkeä Finnairin strategian kannalta, mutta Finnairin ja Suomen etu ei aina ole yhtäläinen. Kun sopivia pelureita markkinoilta löytyy, päästää hyödyntämään tätä piilevää markkinapotentiaalia ja kilpailu pitää huolen siitä, että eri osapuolten intressit balansoituvat kaikkien eduksi. Monopolitilanteessa monopolin haltijan eli Finnairin etu olisi jyrännyt kaikkien muiden edun.

Näkisin, että VR:ään pätee sama. Voi olla, että VR:n keskittymisstrategian kannalta sen ei kannata ajaa paikallisjunaliikennettä muualla kuin Helsingissä. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että ko. toiminta on sinänsä kannattamatonta, kuten VR väittää. Koska VR on monopoliasemassa, sen etu jyrää kaikkien muiden osapuolten edut. Ratkaisu: VR:n monopoliasema on purettava. Se miten se tapahtuu vaatii tietysti tarkkaa harkintaa, jottei sinänsä vaadittavalla sääntelyllä rakenneta rautatieliikennemarkkinoille sellaisia jäykkyyksiä kuin esim. Englannissa onnistuttiin rakentamaan -- sellaiset ajavat koko alan kustannustason ylös eivätkä ole kenenkään etu.

Potentiaalisia malleja voisi varmaan olla erilaisia, mutta mahtaisiko esim. sellainen malli toimia, että perustettaisiin RHK:sta erillinen ratakapasiteettiviranomainen jakamaan kapasiteettia niiden junankulkuteiden osalta, joihin kohdistuu ylikysyntää operaattoreiden taholta. Paikallisliikenne voitaisiin organisoida jo ehdotetun mukaisesti alueellisten joukkoliikenneviranomaisten rahoittamana ostoliikenteenä, jossa operaattori pelkästään operoisi kalustoa ja viranomainen myisi liput ja maksaisi operaattorille kiinteän korvauksen. Jos joku haluaisi ryhtyä yrittäjäriskillä operoimaan jotain reittiä, johon ei kohdistu muita intressejä, silloin kapasiteetti pitäisi myöntää automaattisesti ilman tarveharkintaa. Kommentteja? Liittyykö tähän sellaisia negatiivisia puolia, jotka saattaisivat lipsahtaa ohi silmien ilman tarkempaa harkintaa?

Ainakin pitää kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että

1) ei muodostu sellaisia pysyviä läänityksiä, jotka mahdollistavat pelkän kermankuorinnan
2) ei rasiteta sinänsä kannattavaa toimintaa turhalla sääntelyllä
3) taataan pitkäjänteinen liiketoiminta
4) taataan, että ensisijaisesti matkustajan etu toteutuu (sosialisoimatta silti koko järjestelmää)

Siinäpä konfliktoivia tavoitteita. Kommentteja?

----------


## PNu

> En kyllä ihan usko, että eduskunta olisi itse sorvannut VR:n strategian alusta loppuun.


Tottakai VR:n johdoltakin on kysytty mielipiteitä. Ei se silti ole aina eduskunnan päätöksiin vaikuttanut. 




> Jos ihan päättömiä on esitetty, niin voi olla että eduskunta on pillastunut ja määrännyt joissakin yksityiskohdissa toisin kuin on esitetty


Vika onkin siinä, että niitä päättömiä on yleensä esittänyt eduskunta itse ja kun sillä oli lopullinen päätösvalta niin päättömällä tavalla myös toimittiin. Eduskunta esimerkiksi määräsi aikoinaan työllisyys- ja aluepoliittisista syistä rakennettavaksi ja ylläpidettäväksi korpiratoja, vaikka näiden liikennemäärä ei likimainkaan vastannut tehtyjen investointien arvoa. 

Kun tämä raunioitti VR:n talouden, vaati eduskunta VR:ltä säästöjä, joka voi näkyä esimerkiksi lievästi tappiollisten paikallisjunavuorojen lakkauttamisena tai siinä, ettei eduskunta suostunut myöntämään kehittämishankkeisiin riittävästi rahoja.

Entäpä sitten sähköveturikauppa 60- ja 70-lukujen vaihteessa? Valittu veturityyppi ei missään tapauksessa ollut teknisesti yhtä edistyksellinen kuin kotimaisten veturitehtaiden tarjoama tai vaikkapa ruotsalaisten Rc mutta VR:n oli se pakko ottaa, koska eduskunta näin päätti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...) sinulle on täysin epäselvää, mikä VR:n asema oli ennen 90-lukua.
> 
> VR oli entisaikoina hallituksen ja eduskunnan täydellinen renki, joka ei tehnyt mitään ilman näiden tahtoa. Eduskunta esim. määräsi VR:n menoista ja tuloista budjetissaan eli pohjimmiltaan nimenomaan eduskunnan tehtävänä oli päättää, lakkautetaanko joku paikallisjunavuoro vai ei.


Tämä kommenttisi osoittaa vain sen, että et tiedä suomalaisen päätöksenteon normaalia perusmenettelyä etkä virastojen ja virkamiesten asemaa suomalaisessa yhteiskunnassa.

Ensinnäkin, Suomi on Snellmanin vaikutuksesta järjestetty Hegeliläiseksi valtioksi, jossa virkamies ja virkamiehistä muodostuva virasto ovat julkisen vallan ruumiillistuma. He toki toteuttavat poliittista tahtoa, mutta työssään he ovat julkisen vallan edustajia. Poliittiset päätöksentekoelimet ovat delegoineet valmistelun ja esittelyn virkamiehille. Poliittiset elimet tekevät vain tiettyä tasoa korkeammat päätökset, esimerkiksi päättävät budjetista ja laeista virkamiesten valmistelun perusteella.

Virkamies tai virasto valmistelee ja esittelee
Poliittinen elin päättää ja tekee aloitteita

Päätökset tehdään yleensä vain esittelystä.

Viraston ja virkamiesten valta on nimenomaan valmistelussa ja esittelyssä.
Käytännössä mitään todellista toteutettavaa ei tapahdu, jos virkamiehet eivät valmistele asiaa (selvitä, tee suunnitelmia, kilpailuta hankintoja, palkkaa henkilöstöä jne) ja esittele sitä päätöksentekijöille.

Virastot ja virkamiehet voivat toteuttaa varsin vahvaa vallankäyttöä hyödyntämällä oikeuttaan valmistella ja esitellä asioita. Nimenomaan tällaisiin virastojen ja virkamiesten aloitteisiin joukkoliikenteen lakkautukset perustuvat.

Olennainen väitteeni koskee nimenomaan sitä, että Valtionrautatiet virastoaikana kieltäytyi 1960-luvun puolesta välistä asti tekemästä ja esittelemästä sellaisia suunnitelmia, joissa paikallisjunia olisi  Suomessa kehitetty myös pääkaupunkiseudun alueen ulkopuolella.

Virkamiesten valmistelu- ja esittelyoikeus rajoittaa myös poliittisten elinten valtaa. Joukkoliikennealallakin on useita tapauksia, joissa virastot ja virkamiehet ovat jättäneet toteuttamatta poliittisten elinten päätökset. Esimerkki tästä ovat ne HKL:n määrärahat, jotka aikanaan annettiin johdinautojen hankintaan, mutta käytettiinkin dieselbussien ostoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinäpä konfliktoivia tavoitteita. Kommentteja?


Helppo kommentoida. Olet oikeassa, ja pitäisi tehdä kuten ehdotat.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Virastot ja virkamiehet voivat toteuttaa varsin vahvaa vallankäyttöä hyödyntämällä oikeuttaan valmistella ja esitellä asioita. Nimenomaan tällaisiin virastojen ja virkamiesten aloitteisiin joukkoliikenteen lakkautukset perustuvat.


Älä unohda, että ylimmät virkamiehet ovat poliittisten päättäjien nimittämiä. Siksi on sangen epätodennäköistä, että he valmistelisivat asioita täysin poliitikkojen tahdon vastaisesti. 

Erkki Aalto VR:n pääjohtajana näin tosin teki mutta hänelle poliitikot näyttivätkin kaapin paikan ja vaputtivat hänet tehtävistään. Pääjohtajanahan Aalto oli hyvin innovatiivinen ja ajoi tarmokkaasti rautatielaitoksen nykyaikaistamista. Hän kaudellaan VR:n kalusto uusiutui huimaa vauhtia ja tehtiin myös kaukonäköinen päätös sähköistämisen aloittamisesta. 

Tosin paikallisliikenteen ongelmaa Aaltokaan ei pystynyt ratkaisemaan. Hänen kaudellaan liikenteen lakkautukset juuri alkoivat, joskaan eivät vielä kovin rajuina.




> Olennainen väitteeni koskee nimenomaan sitä, että Valtionrautatiet virastoaikana kieltäytyi 1960-luvun puolesta välistä asti tekemästä ja esittelemästä sellaisia suunnitelmia, joissa paikallisjunia olisi  Suomessa kehitetty myös pääkaupunkiseudun alueen ulkopuolella.


Jos sinä et ole sellaisista kuullut niin sehän ei mitenkään tarkoita, etteikö asiaa oikeasti olisi selvitetty. Joskus 20-30 vuotta sitten on koolla ollut koko ajan komiteaa ja toimikuntaa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolista paikallisjunaliikennettä pohtimassa. Liekö suomalaisessa liikennepolitiikassa mitään muuta aihetta, jota olisi selvitetty yhtä runsaasti? Länsimetrokin jää varmasti toiseksi.

Lopputulokset ovat tosin yleensä merkinneet junaliikenteen supistamista mutta minkäs sille voi, jos silloiset asiantuntijat päätyivät tähän tulokseen. Kyllä silti kehittämistäkin on välillä tapahtunut. Sm-junia on käytetty pääkaupunkiseudun lisäksi myös rataosilla Riihimäki-Tampere, Riihimäki-Kouvola, Kouvola-Kotka ja Kouvola-Kuopio. Riihimäki-Kouvola-Kotka radalla on tänä päivänä vieläpä selvästi enemmän tarjontaa, kuin esim. 80-luvun alussa.

Kiskobussiliikenteen osalta VR on julkisuudessakin esitellyt kehittämisohjelmia pääjohtaja Saarisen aikakaudella. Eräs näistä löytyy Resiina-lehdestä 1/1995. Resiinassa mainittua huomattavasti laajempiakin kehittämisehdotuksia VR:llä tuolloin oli.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

PNu:n matkustajatilastoväitteisiin yllä.

Tarkoitit siis VR:n historiikin 1962 - 1987 sivun 48 karttaa.

Tästä kartasta on mahdotonta tehdä johtopäätöksiä paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämismahdollisuuksista seuraavista syistä.
- Kartta koskee tilannetta 1970-luvun alussa, kun suuri osa lakkautuksista oli jo tehty.
- Kartassa esitetään vain "päivittäiset matkustajat". Määritelmää ei kerrota. Toki päivittäiset työ- ja koulumatkat ovat tärkeimmät matkaryhmät, mutta esim. asiointimatkat eivät ole päivittäisiä, mutta silti yleisiä.
- Ainoa asia, joka karttaan liittyen on arvioitu, on se, kulkeeko tie lähellä rataa. Junatarjontaa ei ole verrattu linja-autoliikenteeseen.

Lisäksi on tekijöitä, joiden huomioonottaminen 1970-luvulla olisi ollut kaukonäköistä, mutta ehkä liikaa vaadittu, kuten työssäkäyntialueiden yhdistyminen. On loogista, että 1970-luvulla ei vielä juuri käyty Äänekoskelta Jyväskylässä töissä. Tilanne on jo 1980-90-luvuilla muuttunut toisenlaiseksi.




> (...) niin sehän ei mitenkään tarkoita, etteikö asiaa oikeasti olisi selvitetty. Joskus 20-30 vuotta sitten on koolla ollut koko ajan komiteaa ja toimikuntaa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolista paikallisjunaliikennettä pohtimassa.


Tiedän toki, että on olemassa "virallisen historiankirjoituksen" ulkopuolisia suunnitelmia. Näistä hyvä esimerkki ovat Turun raitiotien 1950-60-luvun taitteen kehittämissuunnitelmat.

Puhunkin nyt vain sen perusteella, mitä selvityksiä VR:n historiikin 1962 - 87 mukaan on tehty.

Asiain kulku on ollut seuraava:
- Lakkautukset alkoivat 1960-luvun puolivälissä. kiihtyen 1967 alkaen
- Liikenneministeriö puuttui asiaan 1971 ja keskeytti  lakkautukset
- Maaliskuussa 1971 asetettu ensimmäinen toimikunta esitti, että kiskobussiliikenne on lähes poikkeuksetta aina linja-autoliikennettä kalliimpaa
- Huhtikuussa 1972 asetettu toinen toimikunta, "Paikallisliikenteen kehittämistoimikunta", totesi kesäkuussa 1973, että edellisen toimikunnan tulokset olivat virheellisiä ja valtion on tuettava paikallisjunia valtion varoista.
- Eduskunta myönsi v. 1973 talousarvioon kolmen miljoonan markan määrärahan korvaukseksi Valtionrautateille harjoitettavasta rautatietaloudellisesti kannattamattomasta paikallisluontoisesta henkilöliikenteestä.
- Marraskuussa 1979 asetettu toimikunta totesi 1981 että tehdyt kustannusvertailut eivä tue Valtionrautateiden nykyisen paikallisliikenteen ylläpitämistä, koska juna on kapasiteetiltaan liian suuri ja kallis yksikkö haja-asutusalueiden vähäisten liikennevirtojen hoitamiseen. Paikallisjunien tulisi toimia kaukojunien yhdysjunina.
- Vuonna 1984 asetettu toimikunta suositti junien lähiliikennetarjontaa supistettavaksi 24% vuoteen 1987 mennessä -> ministeriö eväsi supistukset ja asetettiin parlamentaarinen komitea.

Ilmeisesti myöhemmät toimikunnat päätyivät 1980-luvulla ratkaisuun, että uutta moottorijunakalustoa ei osteta, junia vähennetään, muutetaan pikajunien liitynnäksi ja kalustoksi tulee Dv12 + siniset vaunut.




> Lopputulokset ovat tosin yleensä merkinneet junaliikenteen supistamista mutta minkäs sille voi, jos silloiset asiantuntijat päätyivät tähän tulokseen.


Sen lauluja laulat, kenen leipää syöt.

Selvitysten lopputulos määritellään usein pääpiirteissään etukäteen.
Asiantuntijat ja asiantuntemus valitaan yleensä halutun lopputuloksen perusteella ja laskelmat muokataan halutunlaisiksi. Tämä on perusteellisesti tutkittu Tukholman ja Turun raitioteiden lakkautuksen osalta. VR:n osalta Pölhön lisuri antaa viitteitä tarkoitushakuisista selvityksistä.

VR:n historiikin perusteella ei haettu sellaista asiantuntemusta, joka olisi voinut perustella paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämistä, kun tämä ei tavoitteenakaan ollut. Toimeksiannoissa oli kyse enintään siitä, mitä osia paikallisjunaliikenteestä säilytettäisiin.




> Kyllä silti kehittämistäkin on välillä tapahtunut. Sm-junia on käytetty pääkaupunkiseudun lisäksi myös rataosilla Riihimäki-Tampere, Riihimäki-Kouvola, Kouvola-Kotka ja Kouvola-Kuopio.


Riihimäeltä jatkavat junat ovat pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen jatkeita.

Hullujahan VR:ssä oltaisi oltu, jos sähköistettyjen ratojen paikallisliikennettä olisi liikennöity Dm7, 9 , Dv 12 tai Dm12 - kalustolla, kun käytettävissä ovat kaikin puolin edullisemmat Sm1, 2 ja 4.




> Kiskobussiliikenteen osalta VR on julkisuudessakin esitellyt kehittämisohjelmia pääjohtaja Saarisen aikakaudella.


Tässä olet oikeassa. Nämä 1990-luvun alun kehittämisohjelmathan tehtiin epäonnistuneen Dm11 - hankinnan alla. Tarkoitus oli palauttaa myöhemmässä vaiheessa kiskobussiliikenne muutamalle rataosalle, josta se 1980-luvun lopussa oli lakkautettu.

Suunnitelmat haudatttin myöhemmin, Saarinen lähti ja suunnitelmien tekijät muodostivat oman konsulttitoimiston turhauduttuaan VR:ään.

----------


## PNu

> Tästä kartasta on mahdotonta tehdä johtopäätöksiä paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämismahdollisuuksista


No enhän minä siitä muuta johtopäätöstä tehnyt kuin sen, että paikallisliikenteen palauttamista harkittaessa sitä kannattaa kokeilla aluksi rataosilla Toijala-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi ja Turku-Uusikaupunki, koska näillä väleillä on aikaisemminkin ollut parhaiten matkustajia. Lisäksi sitä voisi kokeilla välillä Oulu-Haaparanta. Ei kylläkään 70-luvun matkustajamäärien takia vaan mm. siksi, että paikallisjunat voisivat toimia samalla Ouluun jäävien kaukojunien jatkoyhteyksinä. 




> Selvitysten lopputulos määritellään usein pääpiirteissään etukäteen.


Varmasti. Huomionarvoista vain on, että selvityksiä teetettiin myös eduskunnan ja ministeriön toimesta ja niissäkin päädyttiin samaan lopputulokseen.




> Riihimäeltä jatkavat junat ovat pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen jatkeita.


Junarungot voivat kyllä tulla Helsingistä asti mutta siitä en ole niinkään varma, että kaikki taajamajunasta Tampereella tai Kouvolassa poistuvat matkustajat olisivat tulossa Riihimäen eteläpuolelta. Kouvola-Kotka tuskin on pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennettä missään suhteessa mutta silläkin välillä on lisätty tarjontaa ja nopeutettu aikatauluja 80-luvun alun tilanteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## ultrix

Kouvola-Kotka-liikennettä ei vain voi kunnolla kukaan 8-16 työskentelevä hyödyntää työssäkäyntiliikenteessä. En tiedä, miten asia on ollut 80-luvulla, mutta nykyään Kotkan suunnasta Kouvolaan matkustava on aamupaikulla kello 8:12 Kouvolassa. Kouvolan suunnata Kotkaan matkustava taas voi valita saapumisajakseen joko 7:15 tai 9:30.

Työssäkäynnin ja koulumatkojen kannalta olisi oleellista, että kumpaankin suuntaan (ainakin Kotkaan, jossa on seisakkeiden puolesta kattava paikallisjunan tarjonta) olisi yhteydet niin, että juna saapuisi n. 7:40 ja 8:40. Tämä edellyttäisi toki enemmän junayksiköitä, mutta ilman kunnon ruuhka-ajan tarjontaa ei voi tarjota kattavaa hiljaisen ajan tarjontaa ilman raskaita tappioita.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...) paikallisliikenteen palauttamista harkittaessa sitä kannattaa kokeilla aluksi rataosilla Toijala-Tampere, Tampere-Orivesi ja Turku-Uusikaupunki, koska näillä väleillä on aikaisemminkin ollut parhaiten matkustajia.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että nämä rataosat kuuluvat yleisesti niihin, joilla paikallisjunaliikenne on kannattavinta.

Kuitenkin, on myös sellaisia rataosia, joilla yhdyskuntarakenne ja nykyiset työssäkäyntivirrat ovat vilkkaita, mutta paikallisjunaliikenne joko ajettiin muuta maata aiemmin alas tai sen virrat olivat muista syistä alhaisempia. Verrattuna 1970-luvun alun tilanteeseen tällaisia ovat selkeästi ainakin Turku - Salo sekä Jyväskylä - Äänekoski.




> Varmasti. Huomionarvoista vain on, että selvityksiä teetettiin myös eduskunnan ja ministeriön toimesta ja niissäkin päädyttiin samaan lopputulokseen.


Toisaalta kaikissa selvityksissä ilmeisesti käytettiin laajasti samoja asiantuntijoita ja tietopohjaa.

On myös huomioitava, että "kevyen paikallisjunaliikenteen" uusi kukoistus ja modernisointi on laajemmin edennyt nimenomaan 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla kun on omaksuttu uusia käytäntöjä, kun esimerkiksi raitioliikennettä aikaisemmin suunnitelleet henkilöt ovat ryhtyneet suunnittelemaan myös junaliikennettä Esimerkiksi Freiburgin ja Karlsruhen paikallisjunien radikaali kasvu perustuu raitiotietyyppisten käytäntöjen omaksumiseen. Samankaltaista kehitystä on ollut myös Yhdysvalloissa, josta raitiotieguru Edson L. Tennysonin oma esimerkki radan sähköistyksestä: Fox chase branch - sähköistyksestä




> Junarungot voivat kyllä tulla Helsingistä asti mutta siitä en ole niinkään varma, että kaikki taajamajunasta Tampereella tai Kouvolassa poistuvat matkustajat olisivat tulossa Riihimäen eteläpuolelta.


Kyse on enemmänkin siitä, että VR on panostanut tähän liikenteeseen, koska se on toiminnallisesti osa pääkaupunkiseudun liikennettä ja se on voitu toteuttaa pienin todellisin lisäkustannuksin.

On aivan selvää, että sähkömoottorijunalinjan jatkaminen pidemmäksi muista syistä toteutetulla sähköistetyllä radalla on hyvin kustannustehokasta.

Periaatteessa suuri osa siitä uudesta paikallisjunaliikenteestä, joka minulla on mielessä, perustuu muutoin samankaltaisiin liikennöintikäytäntöihin kuin R-junien jatko Lahti-Kouvola sekä Tampere - suuntiin, paitsi että liikenteen vuoroväli olisi normaalisti enintään tunti.

----------


## Resiina

Tässä täysin teoreettinen kysymys mitä maksaisi Lahti-Heinola radan sähköistys. Osa Z-junista Heinolaan jos ei sähköistystä yksi vankka (Dm12) ajamaan lahden ja heinolan väliä, Asemat Heinola, Vierumäki, ? (Lahden alueella) ja Lahti
Molemmat vaihtoehdot vaativat radan perusparantamista. Ne jotka sanovat että *Ei kanntata edes kokeilla* ovat todennäköisesti oikeassa. Tämä oli siis täysin teoreettista pohdintaa ääneen eli siis turhaa touhua.

----------


## lamarjam

> Tässä täysin teoreettinen kysymys mitä maksaisi Lahti-Heinola radan sähköistys. Osa Z-junista Heinolaan jos ei sähköistystä yksi vankka (Dm12) ajamaan lahden ja heinolan väliä, Asemat Heinola, Vierumäki, ? (Lahden alueella) ja Lahti
> Molemmat vaihtoehdot vaativat radan perusparantamista. Ne jotka sanovat että *Ei kanntata edes kokeilla* ovat todennäköisesti oikeassa. Tämä oli siis täysin teoreettista pohdintaa ääneen eli siis turhaa touhua.


En nyt ihan noinkaan sanoisi, Heinolaahan kulkee paljon busseja Lahdesta tälläkin hetkellä. Sitä paitsi kummassakin kaupungissa asema sijaitsee suunnilleen keskustassa, varsinkin jos juna pysähtyisi Heinolassa Kauppakadun sillan alla. Sitä paitsi rata menee Lahdessa Ahtialan halki sekä Heinolassa Sinilähteen ja Myllyojan vierestä. Näihin voisi kaavailla muutamaakin pysähdyspaikkaa. Ja, jos bussiyhteydet Heinolasta eteenpäin (Mikkeliin, Hartolaan, jne...) sopisivat yhteen junien lähtöaikojen kanssa, niin kyllä se varmaan kannattavaa olisi.

----------


## ultrix

Etenkin, jos sen yhdistäisi vielä Loviisaan. Loviisaankaan ei tätä nykyä pääse matkustajajunalla, ainakin osan vuoroista voisi johtaa myös tähän rannikon metropoliin, kun kerta rata on jo olemassa. Vaihtoyhteydet tärkeimpiin juniin Lahden asemalla kuntoon, ja johan luulisi matkustajia tulevan.

Ei kaikki junaliikenne edes Etelä-Suomessa ole Helsinki-keskeistä.

----------


## Resiina

Tein aikataulu haun väleille Lahti-Loviisa ja Lahti Heinola
http://www.matkahuolto.info/index.jsp?lang=fi
*Lahti- Loviisa*
1 M-S   08:50 2   10:20 toistaiseksi pika Tampere - Kotka 
2 M-S   16:20 2   17:55 toistaiseksi pika Tampere - Kotka 
*Loviisa-Lahti*
1 M-S   08:30 1   09:55 toistaiseksi pika Kotka - Tampere 
2 Koulp   14:25 6     26.02.07 - 01.06.07 vakio Loviisa - Myrskylä 
  Vaihto: Porlammi (15:15-15:20)  
  M-S           toistaiseksi vakio Kouvola - Helsinki 
  Vaihto: Myrskylä (15:40-16:20)  
  M-S         17:10 toistaiseksi pika Kotka - Tampere 
3 M-S   15:45 1   17:10 toistaiseksi pika Kotka - Tampere

*Lahti-Heinola*
49-Lähtöä (Vakio ja Pikavuoroa)

*Heinola-Lahti*
46-Lähtöä (Vakio ja Pikavuoroa)

Eli jos aikatauluihin on uskominen niin kyllä kulkijoita riittää  :Smile:  ainakin lahti-Heinola välillä

----------


## Wänskä

> Jos joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen jollain matalan liikennetiheyden alueella on jouduttu lopettamaan kysynnän vähyyden vuoksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, ei sitä kannata elvyttää, jos olosuhteet eivät ole merkittävästi muuttuneet joukkoliikennettä suosiviksi.


Eli liikenne kannattaa lopettaa kun lipputuloja ei tule tarpeeksi? Eli kun vaatimukset paikallisjunaliikenteen järjestämisestä muualle Suomeen kuitataan sen "itsestäänselvällä" kannattamattomuudella, niin emmekös voisi oikeastaan heti lopettaa myös pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisjunaliikenteen? Ilman muuta, sehän pitäisi lakkauttaa mitä pikimmiten, sehän ei kannata!!! Miksi ihmeessä koko liikennettä enää onkaan, voivoivoi kuinka ovat päättäjämme nyt väärässä. Alas alas.





> Pointti on, että on periaatteessa väärin että Helsingistä käsin määritellään keskusjohtoisesti mikä on korpiliikennettä ja mikä ei ole. Tai mitä liikennettä halutaan hoitaa ja mitä ei. Marginaaliselta näyttävillä reiteillä saattaa olla paikallisesti valtavia vaikutuksia elinkeinoelämälle ja paikkakunnan menestysmahdollisuuksille.


Siinähän se. Moni ratapätkä niin Turun ja Uudenkaupungin tai Oulun ja Joensuun välillä oli lipputuloissa mitattuna kannattamaton, ja niiden lakkauttamisen suhteen on sovellettu joissain yhteyksissä ymmärrättävää, mutta laajemmin ottaen erittäin typerää ja lyhytnäköistä logiikkaa: mikäli matkustajia ei ole tarpeeksi, eli tulot eivät kata kuluja, liikenteeseen ei kannata satsata. Mutta onkin merkillistä, että pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen ei pädekään sama logiikka. Sen suhteen vallitsee ajattelutapa, että vaikka tulot eivät katakaan kustannuksia (VR:n käsitysten mukaan), sitä on syytä ylläpitää KOSKA sen olemassaolo on ratkaiseva tekijä alueen hyvinvoinnille ja kilpailukyvylle. Siispä sitä tuetaan valtion budjetista. 

Tämä kuulostaa ihan samalta kuin miten eräs saapasmaalainen kaverini vastikään kuvaili Italian yhteiskuntaa: lainsäädännössä on aina olemassa laki ja vastalaki. Joskus vain pätee toinen ja joskus toinen laki, aina tilanteen mukaan, mukavasti soveltaen.

Kaunista.

Wänskä

----------


## TEP70

> *Lahti-Heinola*
> 49-Lähtöä (Vakio ja Pikavuoroa)
> 
> *Heinola-Lahti*
> 46-Lähtöä (Vakio ja Pikavuoroa)
> 
> Eli jos aikatauluihin on uskominen niin kyllä kulkijoita riittää  ainakin lahti-Heinola välillä


Eihän tästä voi tehdä kovinkaan pitkälle menevää päättelyä Lahden ja Heinolan välisistä matkustajamääristä. Siis matkustajista, jotka oikeasti kulkevat vain Lahdesta Heinolaan tai päinvastoin. Lahdesta 4- ja 5-teille lähtevät vuorot nyt vain joutuvat kulkemaan Heinolan kautta joka tapauksessa. Heinolan onni on päästä nauttimaan samanlaisesta ylipalvelusta kuin Riihimäki ennen oikorataa.  :Wink:

----------


## Jazu

> Lahdesta 4- ja 5-teille lähtevät vuorot nyt vain joutuvat kulkemaan Heinolan kautta joka tapauksessa. Heinolan onni on päästä nauttimaan samanlaisesta ylipalvelusta kuin Riihimäki ennen oikorataa.


Mielestäni on hieman omituista, että pikavuorotkin kulkevat Heinolan keskustan kautta, vaikka nopea moottoritie ohittaa kaupungin keskustan melko kaukaa. Ja ei Heinola nyt mielestäni ole mikään erityinen risteysasema matkustajaliikenteen osalta.
Tosin Sinilähteen kaupunginosan paikallisliikenne hoituu pelkästään Lahden ja Heinolan välisillä vuoroilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielestäni on hieman omituista, että pikavuorotkin kulkevat Heinolan keskustan kautta, vaikka nopea moottoritie ohittaa kaupungin keskustan melko kaukaa.


Heinolasta tulee melkein aina joku matkustaja kyytiin pikavuoroille, usein useampikin. Hyvät bussiyhteydet lisäävät matkustusta. Ehkäpä ovat katsoneet, että kun junan kanssa ei nopeudella pärjätä, niin palvellaan sitten pienemmätkin reitin varren paikkakunnat. Matka-aikaa Heinolan ohittaminen ei paljoa säästäisi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tätä tarkoitin. Se olisi piirroskuvan mukaan ollut tosiaan Sm2:n näköinen mutta kuitenkin Lättien tapaan siniseksi maalattu keltaisin turvaraidoin. Minäkään en muista ulkoa, missä numerossa tuo esiteltiin mutta melko varmasti se ajoittuu vuosiin 1981-1983.


Luulen nähneeni kyseisen dm-vaunun mustavalkoisen piirroskuvan Helsingin Sanomissa julkaistun jutun yhteydessä 80-luvun alkupuolella.

----------


## LateZ

Kun viime aikoina en ole kauheasti kotimaata kiertänyt, olisi kiva kuulla, jos joku muu on paremmin havainnoinut. Jospa joku vaikka useinkin näkisksi tilanteen tai jopa asuisi seuraavien ratojen varsilla.

Eräillä rataosilla on kehitystä liikenteessä tapahtunut. 

Orivesi-Haapamäki -välillä lisättiin seisakkeita. Onko seisakkeilla matkustajia vai onko pysähtyminen tyhjänoloista hommaa. Jos matkustajia on mukavasti, voisi vakavammin harkita muutamaa lisäpysähdystä. Ovatko uudet matkustajat niitä, jotka nyt vain aloittavat kaukojunamatkansa vanhaan verrattuna lähempää?

Riihimäki-Lahti -välin liikenne muuttui jokatuntiseksi, ts. varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehoksi myös muille kuin kaukoliikenteen liityntämatkoille. Mitenkä ovat matkustajamäärät ja matkustustottumuksetkin mahtaneet kehittyä? Onko tiheäkulkuiselle sähköjunalle tarvetta pikkupaikoillakin? Mennäänkö junalla Riksuun töihin?

Savonlinna-Parikkala -välin junaliikenne tehostui. Tosin aikataulut toimivat kaukojunien ehdoilla ja työ- ja koulumatkoihin ehkäpä eivät monessa tapauksessa ne sovellu. Ehdottoman fiksultahan nykysysteemi tuntuu täältä kaukaa katsoen. Miltä paikan päällä tuntuu?

Voidaan tietysti miettiä korkealentoisiakin lähiliikenneratkaisuja. Kaikenlaista pientä kehittämistä kumminkin voisi miettiä muuallakin maassa. Tuntuisi mielestäni järkevältä tutkia näitä jo toteutettuja juttuja - ehkäpä saataisiin vähän pohjaa sille, minkälaisilla rataosilla mitäkin voisi toteuttaa; kuinka taajaan ajaa ja missä pysähtyä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eli jos aikatauluihin on uskominen niin kyllä kulkijoita riittää  ainakin lahti-Heinola välillä


Heinolasta käydään aika usein Lahdessa töissä. Se miksi Lahti-Heinola välillä on niin iso määrä vuoroja, johtunee varmaankin siitä, että moni pikavuoro käy kummankin pitäjän kautta, ja siitä edelleen eri suuntiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Orivesi-Haapamäki -välillä lisättiin seisakkeita. Onko seisakkeilla matkustajia vai onko pysähtyminen tyhjänoloista hommaa. Jos matkustajia on mukavasti, voisi vakavammin harkita muutamaa lisäpysähdystä. Ovatko uudet matkustajat niitä, jotka nyt vain aloittavat kaukojunamatkansa vanhaan verrattuna lähempää?
> 
> Riihimäki-Lahti -välin liikenne muuttui jokatuntiseksi, ts. varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehoksi myös muille kuin kaukoliikenteen liityntämatkoille. Mitenkä ovat matkustajamäärät ja matkustustottumuksetkin mahtaneet kehittyä? Onko tiheäkulkuiselle sähköjunalle tarvetta pikkupaikoillakin? Mennäänkö junalla Riksuun töihin?


Oriveden keskustan seisakkeella oli perjantai-iltana 16 aikaan Tampereelta tulijoita Orivedelle 3 kpl, sunnuntai-iltana 19 aikaan lähtijöitä oli 1 Tampereen suuntaan. Ihmiset eivät ole selvästikään vielä löytäneet tätä uutta seisaketta, Oriveden opistoltakin monet pyytävät kyytejä Oriveden asemalle ja nousevat sieltä tähän samaan taajamajunaan, joka pysähtyy jo 1 km päässä Oriveden opistolta. Voisin veikata, että käyttäjämäärät ovat 0-1 luokkaa viikonloppuliikenteen ulkopuolella. 

Pitäisi ensin saada nämä kaukoliikenteen nykyisetin käyttäjät käyttämään tätä Oriveden keskustan seisaketta Oriveden aseman sijaan. Työmatkalaisia ajatellen aikataulut ovat sopivat, jos Oriveden keskustasta tai Kolhosta käy Tampereella töissä. Ehkä pientä markkinointia voitaisiin harrastaa etenkin näihin suuriin yksiköihin, jotka sitä matkustajavirtaa luovat, kuten juuri tämän opiston taholta, mainittaisiin tulijoille lähellä olevasta seisakkeesta.

Tuosta Riihimäki-Lahti -välistä olen kuullut, että lähinnä työmatka-aikaan on käyttäjiä. Muina aikoina kuulemma kulkevat aika tyhjinä. Riittääkö tunnin vuoroväli houkuttelemaan junan kyytiin pienistä taajamista?

----------


## Compact

Eräänä arkipäivänä viikko sitten ajoin autolla Kolhon ohi ja kurkkasinpa samalla sen P+R -liityntäpysäköintipaikkaa. Aivan tyhjä. Ei siis ainakaan kukaan ollut tullut omalla autolla aamujunalle ja jatkanut siitä "töihin" Tampereelle tms.

Sanovat myös, että Haapamäeltä kulkee aamujunassa Tampereelle päin on väkeä vain yhden käden sormilla laskien, ja sormia jää käyttämättäkin  :Smile: 

Ja onhan edustaja Oinonenkin sanonut jossain lehtiartikkelissa tämän vuosipuoliskon puolella, että ei hänkään käytä aamujunaa, kun ei aikataulu sovi matkoihin Keuruulta Eduskuntaan.

----------


## LateZ

No Suomessahan pienissä taajamissa tunnin välein kulkeva joukkoliikenne on todellista superpalvelua. Hyvään palveluun riittää yleensä se, että on pyhävuoroja ja iltaisin ajetaan johonkin kahdeksaan asti. Ei varmasti kukaan Mommilassa kritisoi sinänsä edes sitä, että muutaman kerran päivässä on kahden tunnin vuoroväli.

Usein voi probleema olla siinä, että junien kulkuvuorot on sovitettu kaukoliikenteeseen sopiviksi ja bussien kulkuvuorot paikalliseen liikkumiseen (aika heikkoa on bussiliikenne tuolla suunnalla). Voi olla että paikoin heikohko junaliikenne vie lyhyemmän matkan matkustajat busseihin ja heikohko bussiliikenne taas pidemmälle menijät juniin ja näin kumpikaan ei oikein toimi. Esim. Iittalasta Hämeenlinnaan pääsee työ- ja koulumatkat näppärästi ja edullisesti seutulipulla. Toisaalta sunnuntaisin ei bussi aja, mutta lippu ei kelpaa junassa.

Eikö LVM tosiaan voi määrätä VR:ää ottamaan maksuksi seutulippua ostoliikenteessä?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kun viime aikoina en ole kauheasti kotimaata kiertänyt...
> Orivesi-Haapamäki -välillä lisättiin seisakkeita. Onko seisakkeilla matkustajia vai onko pysähtyminen tyhjänoloista hommaa. Jos matkustajia on mukavasti, voisi vakavammin harkita muutamaa lisäpysähdystä...
> Savonlinna-Parikkala -välin junaliikenne tehostui. Tosin aikataulut toimivat kaukojunien ehdoilla...
> .


Matkustin elokuussa kyseisillä väleillä: 23.8. H424 sekä 18.8. H745 ja H746. Kaikki kolme vuoroa ajettiin yhdellä vaunulla ja matkustajia oli aika lailla. Kolhon ja Oriveden keskustan seisakkeiden pysähdykset eivät olleet turhia.  Kartalta katsoen lisäpysähdykset voisivat olla tarpeellisia Ruutanassa ja Kangasalan asemalla, ellei sitten Tampereen kaupunkialueella ole paikallisjunan tarvetta.  

Savonlinna-Parikkala-välillä näytti olevan Kerimäen pysähdys turha niillä kerroilla.  Tämä ei ole mikään ihme, kun liikennepaikka on haja-asutusalueella kaukana taajamasta. Kun junavuoroja on lisätty ja samaan aikaan bussivuoroja vähennetty, voisi kuvitella, että saattaisi olla tarvetta junan lisäpysähdyksille, tässä tapauksessa ehkä Putikko ja Särkisalmi.  

Savonlinna-Parikkala-väli on niin lyhyt, että yksikin junayksikkö ehtii ajamaan vuoroja kolmen tunnin välein.  Jos esimerkiksi Joensuu-Nurmes-välillä ajettaisiin kolmen tunnin välein, tarvittaisiin yhtä aikaa kaksi vaunua liikennöimään erikseen.  Kohtaaminen olisi Lieksassa kolmen tunnin välein.
Kolmen tunnin välein ajamista voisi perustella sillä, että jatkoyhteydetkin Joensuusta ovat pääasiassa kolmen tunnin välein.  Tosin Nurmeksen kiskobussien matkustajamääristä ei ole tähän hätään tietoa.  Ehkä joku siellä havaintoja tehnyt kertoo?

----------


## vompatti

> Eikö LVM tosiaan voi määrätä VR:ää ottamaan maksuksi seutulippua ostoliikenteessä?


Eduskunta ainakin voisi. Seutulippu junaan voisi olla hyvänä alkuna. Jatkossa pitäisi saada yhteiset liput juniin, busseihin, laivoihin ja raitiovaunuihin niin kuin Sveitsissäkin.

----------


## Kani

> Mielestäni on hieman omituista, että pikavuorotkin kulkevat Heinolan keskustan kautta, vaikka nopea moottoritie ohittaa kaupungin keskustan melko kaukaa. Ja ei Heinola nyt mielestäni ole mikään erityinen risteysasema matkustajaliikenteen osalta.


Joo, eikö olekin omituista, että yksityisten yrittäjien harjoittaman ja ilman mitään tukea ajettavan liikenteen vuorot pysähtyvät kaikki palvelemaan heinolalaisia! Voisikohan syy olla se, että se on sekä asiakkaan että yrittäjän näkökulmasta kannattavaa toimintaa? Ei uskoisi, kun junalla pysähtyminen tuntuu olevan aina niin tavattoman kannattamatonta!

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mielestäni on hieman omituista, että pikavuorotkin kulkevat Heinolan keskustan kautta


Pikavuoropysäkkejä on nykyään "melkein joka toinen" pysäkki.  Pikavuoron ja vakiovuoron oleellisin ero taitaakin olla se, että pikavuorossa kyyti on kalliimpi.
Erikoispikavuorot (express-vuorot?), jotka eivät pysähdy juuri missään, ovat asia erikseen.

----------


## Kani

> Pikavuoropysäkkejä on nykyään "melkein joka toinen" pysäkki.  Pikavuoron ja vakiovuoron oleellisin ero taitaakin olla se, että pikavuorossa kyyti on kalliimpi.


Pikavuoropysäkkien hyvä idea on se, että kaikilla niistä ei koskaan pysähdytä, joten aikatauluun ei tarvitse varata neljää minuuttia per pysähdys (VR:n Jaatisen väite Haapamäki-Orivesi-radan pysähdysten aiheuttamisesta viivästyksestä per liikennepaikka). Mutta koska pysähtymisen mahdollisuus löytyy, on vuoroja myös mahdollista käyttää laajalla alueella koko maassa.

Pikavuoropysäkkien ansiosta bussimatka on usein todellisuudessa nopeampi esimerkiksi Helsingistä moniin Etelä-Suomen kaupunkeihin. Vaikkapa Taka-Töölöstä ei ole mitään järkeä lähteä kolistelemaan Helsingin tai Pasilan asemalle matkustaakseen junalla Tampereelle: pikavuoropysäkiltä matka oikeaan suuntaan alkaa välittömästi, eikä lipunostoon tarvitse varata mitään aikaa sen paremmin kotona netin ääressä kuin asemalla jonottamalla.

Hienoa, että on vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## ultrix

> Oriveden keskustan seisakkeella oli perjantai-iltana 16 aikaan Tampereelta tulijoita Orivedelle 3 kpl, sunnuntai-iltana 19 aikaan lähtijöitä oli 1 Tampereen suuntaan. Ihmiset eivät ole selvästikään vielä löytäneet tätä uutta seisaketta, Oriveden opistoltakin monet pyytävät kyytejä Oriveden asemalle ja nousevat sieltä tähän samaan taajamajunaan, joka pysähtyy jo 1 km päässä Oriveden opistolta. Voisin veikata, että käyttäjämäärät ovat 0-1 luokkaa viikonloppuliikenteen ulkopuolella.


Aijaa? Eräs ystäväni opiskelee Oriveden opistolla, ja hän käy viikonloppuisin Tampereella töissä  junalla. Hän käyttää Oriveden asemaa ainoastaan, jos paluujuna on varmuudella jokin muu kuin haapamäkeläinen. Muuten hän matkustaa keskustan seisakkeelta.

Itse käydessäni Orivedellä olen kyllä huomannut sen, että taajamajunaankin tulee vielä yllättävän paljon porukkaa (kylän asukaslukuun nähden) rautatieasemalta, mutta keskustastakin nousee useampi henkilö.




> Pitäisi ensin saada nämä kaukoliikenteen nykyisetin käyttäjät käyttämään tätä Oriveden keskustan seisaketta Oriveden aseman sijaan. Työmatkalaisia ajatellen aikataulut ovat sopivat, jos Oriveden keskustasta tai Kolhosta käy Tampereella töissä. Ehkä pientä markkinointia voitaisiin harrastaa etenkin näihin suuriin yksiköihin, jotka sitä matkustajavirtaa luovat, kuten juuri tämän opiston taholta, mainittaisiin tulijoille lähellä olevasta seisakkeesta.


Oriveden kaupungin, opiston, RHK:n ja VR:n kannattaisi oikeasti mainostaa seisaketta. Opistolla on muistaakseni jonkinlainen tiedote uudesta seisakkeesta, mutta kaupungilla käyskennellessä ei ole minkäänlaista viitotusta seisakkeelle. Toisin sanoen reitti seisakkeelle pitää osata itse tai katsoa kartalta. RHK:n tehtävät lienevät aika pitkälti jo suoritettu, matkustajainformaatio seisakkeella alkaa olla ihan kohtalaista tasoa jo.




> Eräänä arkipäivänä viikko sitten ajoin autolla Kolhon ohi ja kurkkasinpa samalla sen P+R -liityntäpysäköintipaikkaa. Aivan tyhjä. Ei siis ainakaan kukaan ollut tullut omalla autolla aamujunalle ja jatkanut siitä "töihin" Tampereelle tms.
> 
> Sanovat myös, että Haapamäeltä kulkee aamujunassa Tampereelle päin on väkeä vain yhden käden sormilla laskien, ja sormia jää käyttämättäkin


No siinä tapauksessahan kannattaisi pysähtyä vähän muuallakin kuin nykyisillä pysähdyspaikoilla! Luulisi ainakin Ruutanasta, Kangasalta, Vatialasta ja Messukylästä tulevan matkustajia (viimeisestä ainakin minä  :Wink: )

Huomattavasti paremmaksi juna toki tulisi, jos seutulippu olisi käypä maksuväline.




> Matkustin elokuussa kyseisillä väleillä: 23.8. H424 sekä 18.8. H745 ja H746. Kaikki kolme vuoroa ajettiin yhdellä vaunulla ja matkustajia oli aika lailla. Kolhon ja Oriveden keskustan seisakkeiden pysähdykset eivät olleet turhia.  Kartalta katsoen lisäpysähdykset voisivat olla tarpeellisia Ruutanassa ja Kangasalan asemalla, ellei sitten Tampereen kaupunkialueella ole paikallisjunan tarvetta.


Tampereen-Oriveden radalla tulisi mielestäni täyttää matkustustarpeet seuraavanlaisesti:

1) ensiavuksi Haapamäen paikkujen pysäyttäminen muutamassa radanvarsitaajamassa (ks. yllä), infratarve: seisakelaiturit ja -varusteet (alikulut ym.)

2) tunnin välein liikennöivän paikallisjunan käyttöönotto Tampere-Orivesi keskusta, joka pysähtyisi kaikissa taajamissa matkan varrella. Kalustotarve 2 sähkömoottorivaunua, infratarve seisakelaiturit ja -varusteet uusille seisakkeille, sähköistys Orivesi-Orivesi keskusta (pari kilometriä), sivuraide Orivesi keskusta-liikennepaikalle laitureineen.

----------


## OV

Eilen maanantaina 22.10. matkustin Tampereelta klo 10:05 lähtevällä Haapamäen taajiksella. Oriveden keskustan seisakkeella jäi pois kahdeksan matkustajaa (mm. allekirjoittanut). Minusta aika hyvä määrä.

----------


## Hartsa

Eduskunnan sivuilta löytyy silloin tällöin junaliikennettä koskevia kirjallisia kysymyksiä. Tässä
Lauri Oinonen ehdottaa kiskobussien hankkimista sähköistämättömien ratojen liikenteeseen. Olen hänen kanssaan samaa mieltä että kiskobussiliikenne olisi perusteltua mm. Nurmes-Kontiomäki, Pieksämäki-Savonlinna ja Turku-Uusikaupunki rataosuuksilla. Oinonen myös vaatii sinisen vaunukaluston säilyttämistä ilman yhdenkään yksikön romuttamista.

Valitettavasti ministeri Vehviläinen jatkaa Luhtasen ja Huovisen linjaa vastaamalla että VR on osakeyhtiö ja VR saa tehdä mitä huvittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Porin jazzin yhteydessä järjestettävässä Suomi-areena -keskustelusarjassa on torstaina aiheena *paikallisjunaliikenne*. Seminaari pidetään Nakkilassa Klo 12.30 alkaen. Paikka on Nakkilan yhteiskoulun auditorio. Puhetta raideliikenteestä johtaa valtuuston pj. Martti Pöysti, ja mukana ovat alustajina raideliikenneasiantuntija Antero Alku, insinööri-AMK Ari-Pekka Lanne ja maakuntainsinööri Janne Virtanen Varsinais-Suomen Liitosta.

Ari-Pekka Lanne on tehnyt opinnäytetyönään selvityksen paikallisliikenteestä Kokemäeltä Raumalle (pdf 2,8 Mt).

Janne Virtanen on johtanut Varsinais-Suomen liitossa Turun seudun paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistämiseen tähtäävää työtä.

Itse olen tehnyt Varsinais-Suomen liitolle sekä Uudellekaupungille selvityksiä paikallisjunaliikenteestä.

Nakkilan ohi pääsee junalla.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nakkilan ohi pääsee junalla.


Ja Nakkilan nykyinen liikennepaikka sijaitsee kaukana kylästä. Vanha asema oli siellä missä aseman kuuluukin olla. :/

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Maaseudun Tulevaisuus käsittelee aihetta pääkirjoituksessaan 16.7.08 otsikolla "Raiteille lisää liikennettä" http://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/u...a_liikennetta/

Em. lehdessä oli 14.7.08 lähes kokosivun juttu aiheesta pääotsikkoinaan
"Paikallisjunien paluu törmää yhä umpikujaan" ja "Kilpailu virkisti junaliikennettä Britanniassa". Tämä juttu oli vain maksullisessa nettiversiossa/paperilehdessä.

----------


## Hartsa

> Em. lehdessä oli 14.7.08 lähes kokosivun juttu aiheesta pääotsikkoinaan
> "Paikallisjunien paluu törmää yhä umpikujaan" ja "Kilpailu virkisti junaliikennettä Britanniassa". Tämä juttu oli vain maksullisessa nettiversiossa/paperilehdessä.


Kävin kirjastossa lukemassa tuon artikkelin. Hyvä, että Suomen kolmanneksi luetussa päivälehdessä on erinomainen koko sivun juttu paikallisjunista. Jos pikkuhiljaa tieto leviäisi suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen. Edelleen monet perustelevat VR:n monopolia Englannin kokemuksilla.

----------


## Hartsa

> Nyt viime aikoina VR Oy on mm. ilmoittanut, että se ei aja Varsinais-Suomessa paikallisjunia edes ostoliikenteenä.


Minäkin haluaisin nähdä sen kirjeen. Koska VR Oy on valtion täysin omistama niin eikö LVM voisi pakottaa VR:n ajamaan Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunia ostoliikenteenä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hartsalle vastausta: en löytänyt viestiäni johon viittasit. Ilmeisesti tästä on jo aikaa, olisiko viestini jostain foorumin alkuajoilta. Tilanne on muistaakseni se, että 2004 tehtyyn selvitykseen VR Oy teki tuon tapaisen lausunnon. Nyt asenne on ainakin Varsinais-Suomessa jo myönteisempi, vaikka ei toki vielä sinänsä myönteinen, ja lausunnot tuoreemmista selvityksistä ovat vähemmän kielteisiä. Tällä hetkelllä kyseisen vanhan lausunnon laajempi käsittely ei enää hyödytä ketään.

----------


## rutinof

Mikon alkuperäinen viesti

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikon alkuperäinen viesti


Linkki avattuna: http://jlf.fi/f19/1536-paikallisjunaliikenteen-lopettaminen-ja-mahdollisuudet-sen-palauttamiseen/index15.html#post20762

Voisiko tämän linkin tehdä sellaiseksi, että se johtaa todellakin viestiin 20762 eikä ketjun sivulle 15. Kun käytän foorumin ominaisuutta näyttää uusin viesti ensimmäisenä, sivu 15 on 15. sivu uusimmasta viestistä taaksepäin. Mutta tuo linkki olettaa, että aivu 15 on 15. sivu ensimmäisestä viestistä eteenpäin.

Tämä on ollut (ilmeisesti) ohjelmiston vika kaiken aikaa. Eli se ei ymmärrä linkkien generoinnissa sitä, miten päin viestejä katsellaan. Tai siis ettei linkkien generoinnissa ole otettu huomioon, että foorumissa on tarjolla ominaisuus katsoa viestejä uusimmasta alkaen.

Siis en edelleenkään löydä viestiä, johon tässä viitataan.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Ennen ohjelmistopäivitystä Anteron lienee pakko etsiä itse pitkästä viestiketjusta Mikon 17.1.2007 kello 17:27 lähettämä viesti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisiko tämän linkin tehdä sellaiseksi, että se johtaa todellakin viestiin 20762 eikä ketjun sivulle 15.


Muutin linkin niin, että sen pitäisi johtaa tuohon mainittuun viestiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis en edelleenkään löydä viestiä, johon tässä viitataan.


Kaikissa lainauksissa pitäisi kyllä olla nappi, jossa on linkki nimenomaan viestiin, jolloin näkymän luulisi generoituvan oikein riippumatta lukujärjestyksestä. Tässä se on:

http://jlf.fi/f19/1536-paikallisjuna...762/#post20762

----------


## vko

Oikea tapa linkata tiettyyn viestiin tai ketjuun foorumilla on käyttää [post] ja [thread] tageja viestissä. Lyhyytensä lisäksi nämä linkit toimivat myös, jos foorumin osoitetta joudutaan joskus muuttamaan.

Eli viestiin linkatessa esimerkiksi:


```
Tämä on [post=20762]testi[/post].

==>

Tämä on testi.
```


Tai ketjuun:


```
Tämä on toinen [thread=1536]testi[/thread].

==>

Tämä on toinen testi.
```

----------


## Hartsa

> Nykyisellään lääninhallitukset edellyttävät linja-autoliikennettä ostaessaan, että seutulippujen on kelvattava näissä ostoliikennevuoroissa. Samaa soisi edellytettävän ainakin ostoliikennejunissa.


Toisaalta seutulipussa on pari ongelmaa. Maksavatko kunnat liikennöitsijälle erotuksen jos lipulla matkustaa enemmän kuin lipun hinta on? Siinä tapauksessa seutulipulla tehty junamatka olisi tulonsiirtoa kunnalta valtiolle koska kunnat maksavat liikennöitsijälle jokaisesta matkasta korvauksen ja VR Oy maksaa osinkoa valtiolle. Mahdollisesti kuitenkin ostoliikenteenä ajettavia taajamajunia muuttuisi itsekannattaviksi lisääntyneen matkustamisen vuoksi. 

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä että seutulipun pitäisi kelvata junissa. Seutulipun hyväksyminen junassa olisi mahdollista toteuttaa nopeasti ja seutulippu lisäisi joukkoliikenteen suosiota. Pidemmällä aikavälillä VR:n monopoli pitäisi purkaa ja seutulippu pitäisi olla sellainen että lisääntyneestä matkustamisesta hyötyisivät kunnat, matkustajat, liikennöitsijät ja ympäristö eli kaikki muut paitsi bensakauppiaat. Pitäisikö kaikkien kaupunkien paikallisliikenteessä ja seutuliikenteessä siirtyä tilaaja-tuottaja malliin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta seutulipussa on pari ongelmaa. Maksavatko kunnat liikennöitsijälle erotuksen jos lipulla matkustaa enemmän kuin lipun hinta on?


Tämä on nykyisen systeemin ongelma. Kun matkamäärät kasvavat, kasvavat liikennöitsijän tulot, mutta eivät kulut eivätkä matkustajien lipunhinnat. Erotuksen maksaa kunta. Asianhan pitäisi olla niin, että kun joukkoliikenteen kannattavuus paranee matkamäärän noustessa, julkinen tuki pienenee.

Tämä ratkeaa vain tilaaja-tuottaja-mallilla, jossa lipputulost tulevat tilaajalle ja liikenteestä maksetaan ajettujen vuorojen mukaan. Matkamäärän lisäys lisää silloin tilaajan tuloja. Niin kauan kun ostetuissa vuoroissa on tilaa, kulut eivät nouse ja subventio laskee. Kun tila loppuu, kasvavat kulut ja myös liikennöitsijän tulos, koska liikennöitsijä pääsee myymään enemmän.




> Seutulipun hyväksyminen junassa olisi mahdollista toteuttaa nopeasti ja seutulippu lisäisi joukkoliikenteen suosiota.


Henkilöliikennelaki uudistuu EU-asetuksen johdosta ja nykyinen seutulippujärjestely lakkaa. Toivottavaa on, että junaliikenne saadaan seudulliseen joukkoliikenteeseen mukaan myös. Mutta tähän astihan sillä ei ole ollut merkitystä, koska paikallisjunia ei ole missään muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla. Käytännössä niitä ei muualle tulekaan, ellei VR Oy:n monopoliin puututa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asianhan pitäisi olla niin, että kun joukkoliikenteen kannattavuus paranee matkamäärän noustessa, julkinen tuki pienenee.


Eihän joukkoliikenteen kannattavuus matkamäärän noususta parane vaan siitä, että lipputulot nousevat enemmän kuin kustannukset. Hartsa kuitenkin viittasi siihen, että yksittäinen kuukausilipun ostaja matkustaa enemmän, eikä siihen että kuukausilippulaisia tulee enemmän. Yksittäisellä seutulipulla suurempi matkustusmäärä ei paranna liikenteen kokonaiskannattavuutta. Toki se nykyisessä systeemissä parantaa liikennöitsijän kannattavuutta, koska kunta maksaa suuremmat korvaukset - niin kauan kuin tarjontaa ei tarvitse lisätä.

Toki koko kysymys on melko akateeminen, koska ihmisen matkustustarve ei merkittävästi lisäänny, joten tyypillinen kuukausilippulainen tehnee joka tapauksessa noin 2 matkaa vuorokaudessa (tästä oli kai jotain oikeaa tutkimustietoakin).

----------


## Hartsa

> Henkilöliikennelaki uudistuu EU-asetuksen johdosta ja nykyinen seutulippujärjestely lakkaa. Toivottavaa on, että junaliikenne saadaan seudulliseen joukkoliikenteeseen mukaan myös. Mutta tähän astihan sillä ei ole ollut merkitystä, koska paikallisjunia ei ole missään muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla. Käytännössä niitä ei muualle tulekaan, ellei VR Oy:n monopoliin puututa.


Varsinaisia paikallisjunia ei ole muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla mutta taajamajunia on kuitenkin vähän. Vaikka taajamajunat ovat kaukojunien liityntäjunia niin joten kuten taajamajunalla voi matkustaa seudun sisällä. Esimerkiksi Toijala kuuluu Hämeenlinnan seutulippualueeseen ja Hämeenlinnan seutulipulla voi matkustaa linja-autolla Hämeenlinnasta Toijalaan. Seutulippu ei kuitenkaan kelpaa junassa. Seutulippu voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön nykyisessä taajamajunaliikenteessä hyvinkin nopeasti jos vain haluttaisiin. LVM voisi käyttää omistajaohjausta ja vaatia että kaikissa ostojunissa seutulipun on kelvattava. Sm1, Sm2, Sm4, Dm12 ja Eil juniin tarvittaisiin vain sirukortinlukijat eteisiin. Jos päätös tehtäisiin nyt niin seutulippu kelpaisi junassa ehkä jo ensi talvena.

----------


## ultrix

> LVM voisi käyttää omistajaohjausta ja vaatia että kaikissa ostojunissa seutulipun on kelvattava.


LVM ei käytä enää omistajaohjausta VR-Yhtymälle vaan Valtioneuvoston omistajaohjausyksikkö. Sen sijaan LVM voinee käyttää toimilupaohjausta tai ministeri Vehviläinen voinee määrätä _Liikenne- ja mininisteriön asetuksen seutulippujen kelpoisuudesta rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä_. Jos Vehviläisen valtuudet eivät riitä, Valtioneuvoston toimivalta riittää.

En tiedä, mitä VR Osakeyhtiön toimilupa sisältää. Yrityksistäni huolimatta en ole asiakirjaa löytänyt. Täytynee lähettää ministeriöön kysely.

----------

